# Race to sub-X on Pyraminx



## CornerCutter (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,

I just got a Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx so I'm starting a Pyraminx race to Sub-X. Rules are the same as usual. Get sub-x three times in a row to graduate. Lowercase letters are the tips of the pyraminx. Please list the kind of cube you use and the method.
Thanks for competing!

*Round 1 - *(ends January 3)

1. U R' B U' B' L' U L' l' r u
2. U' B R' L' R' L B U' l' u'
3. U' B R U' R' B R' L' u'
4. R' L' R' B R U' L B l' r b
5. L B' U B' L R' U' B l r' b' u
6. U L B L' R B' L U' l' r
7. U B U' R L B' L U r u
8. U B R' B' R B' U R r b' u'
9. L R' U' B' R B U L' b'
10. U' B U' R B' U' R' U' l' b'
11. L B U' L' U L' U B r b'
12. L' B L' U B L' U' R l'

This thread will not die unless disaster happens! And I might be the only one competing.
*
*


----------



## João Santos (Dec 28, 2016)

*ROUND 1*
Joao Santos

Cube: Moyu Jinzita

Method: LBL + L4E Skills
Goal: Sub 7 (1/3)

6.69, 6.85, 5.75, (9.00), 8.86, 7.50, 6.43, 6.72, (3.71), 5.88, 5.60, 4.43 = *6.48
*
You're not the only one competing.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 29, 2016)

CornerCutter
Race to Sub-15
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx

*Ao12: 17.58
*
1. 9.74
2. 16.74
3. (36.55)
4. 18.30
5. 21.32
6. 15.76
7. 18.81
8. 21.12
9. (6.64)
10. 16.42
11. 20.91
12. 16.86

I'm glad your competing Joao!


----------



## Lewis (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm going to have a shot at this too*. *I've not participated in any forum competitions before, so tell me if I'm doing anything wrong.

*ROUND 1*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10 (this might be a bit of a stretch, but 'sub-11' wasn't a nice round number.)
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (the one that doesn't have the magnets in)

Times:
11.46, 13.89, 8.60, (19.90), 16.07, 9.75, 11.30, 14.67, (6.58), 9.06, 10.62, 10.42
*Average: 11.58*


----------



## kid who cubes (Dec 30, 2016)

Road to sub-10
Ao1= 10.65
*Round 1 - *
1. 10.66
2. (6.75)
3. 12.95
4. 17.61
5. 14.42
6. (18.07)
7. 11.59
8. 9.52
9. 8.07
10. 17.82
11. 11.72
12. 13.81


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 30, 2016)

*Round 1
Race to sub-3
Method: Intuitive L4E
Puzzle: MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx*

2.72, 3.98, 3.94, 3.81, (5.80), 3.36, 3.71, 2.56, 2.59, 3.28, 3.10, (2.34) = 3.31 average

Not sub-3, but not bad for cold hands, lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 31, 2016)

Lewis you listed everything nicely!

Also I'm glad to see lots of people competing!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 1 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-15 - *17.58*
Lewis - sub-10 - *11.58*
kidwhocubes - sub-10 - *10.65*
JoasSantos - sub-7 - *6.48[1/3]*
DGCubes - sub-3 - *3.31*

*Round 2 - *(ends January 10)

1. U' B' L' R' B' R' L R' l' r b u' 
2. U B R U B L' B U b' u 
3. R B' U' B' U' R' B' R' U l' b u' 
4. R B' R U' L' R' L B' l' b' 
5. L' B' U' B L' U' L' U l r b 
6. L' B' U' L B' U B' L l r u 
7. L' B U L' U' R B' L l b u' 
8. U B' R' U' R' U' R' L' R' l r' b u' 
9. L B R' L' U R L U r' b' u 
10. R B L' R B L' B' R b 
11. L R B' L U B L' R' l' r b' 
12. R L' U' R' L' R' L' B b'

Thanks everyone for competing! Good luck this week.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-3
Method: *Intuitive L4E
*Puzzle: *MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx

3.55, 3.17, 4.02, (4.56+), 3.27, 3.08, (2.57), 3.70, 2.79, 3.22, 3.35, 3.19 = 3.33

This could've been a lot better. I messed up a lot of solves in one way or another.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 5, 2017)

Haha, just joined this site and this looks fun so ill join 
*Round 2
Race to sub 4
Cube: *Moyu Magnetic
*Method: *Intuitive L4E

4.87, 4.53, 4.90, 4.23, 4.01, (5.57), (3.19), 3.65, 4.91, 5.62, 4.62, 5.11 = 4.64

Sorry I just created this account so tell me if I made a mistake.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 5, 2017)

*ROUND 2*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
10.39, 11.53, 11.09, (6.26), 7.29, (15.19), 10.80, 9.90, 11.19, 10.65, 9.50, 14.83
*Average: 10.72*


----------



## João Santos (Jan 5, 2017)

*Round 2*
João Santos
Method: LBL + L4E Skills
Goal: Sub 7 (2/3)
Cube: Moyu Jinzita

*Times:*
7.43, 5.21, (7.94) , 4.96, (4.70), 5.36, 5.87, 7.79, 5.11, 5.77, 5.20, 6.26 = 5.90

No Sup 8s! Yeee. 2 Sub 5s and a sub 6 average, that's good.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 2
Race to sub-4
Method: Intuitive L4E*
*Pyraminx: MoYu Magnetic

Times: *6.07, 4.31, 5.54, 3.70, 3.34, 4.43, 5.87, 5.30, 5.77, 3.59, 3.74, 4.08 = *4.64 average*

Yeah sub 4 is a bit of a stretch for me, and I'm pretty inconsistent, but I'd get to sub 4.5 pretty quick if I made it that.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> *Round 2
> Race to sub-4
> Method: Intuitive L4E
> Pyraminx: MoYu Magnetic
> ...


We got the same average


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 6, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> We got the same average


Wow, that's crazy!
Btw I had a look at your WCA profile,(Profile pic was hilarious!!!) and it seems like you practice Pyraminx A LOT,also a pretty decent official average. At least compared to your other events. (Also In Aus, same as me)

Are you going to nationals this year? Because the Pyraminx competition is really not competitive. Last year I got 2nd with a 5.59 average. If you're coming, you have a pretty good chance! I'll be better by than though ;P
Let's race to sub 4


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Wow, that's crazy!
> Btw I had a look at your WCA profile,(Profile pic was hilarious!!!) and it seems like you practice Pyraminx A LOT,also a pretty decent official average. At least compared to your other events. (Also In Aus, same as me)
> 
> Are you going to nationals this year? Because the Pyraminx competition is really not competitive. Last year I got 2nd with a 5.59 average. If you're coming, you have a pretty good chance! I'll be better by than though ;P
> Let's race to sub 4


Yeah definitely! I got my first pyraminx June 2016 and practiced it way too much :confused:. Currently practicing one looking and trying to get sub 4 so yeah race to sub 4 . I am going to Adelaide Summer on Jan 21st if your coming. Yeah I should probably practice other events more lol, learning CLL on 2x2. I will go to nationals for sure, do you know what state it is in this year? I live in Sydney.


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 2*
Method- LBL, L4E
Cube- X-Man Bell
Goal- Sub 6.25
Ao12- 7.031 
5.278, 5.671, 6.258, 7.078, 6.774+, 8.642, 8.852, 12.468, 6.372, 6.243, 6.107, 8.316 =7.031 avg


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 10, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub-15
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 13.86
*
1. 13.23
2. (8.38)
3. 11.94
4. 8.37
5. 13.86
6. 14.96
7. 9.87
8. 13.29
9. (27.30)
10. 26.87
11. 17.11
12. 9.02

Nice average! I've practiced a lot since last round.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round 2 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-15 - *13.86[1/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *10.72*
DhruvA - sub-6.25 - *7.03*
JoasSantos - sub-7 - *5.90[2/3]*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *4.64*
FastCuberMaster - sub-4 - *4.64*
DGCubes - sub-3 - *3.33*

*Round 3 - *(ends January 17)

1. R U' R' B' U' L B U b u' 
2. B' L B' U' L' B' R' U l' r b' u' 
3. B U' L R B' L' B L' l' r 
4. L' R U' L' B U' B R l r' b u 
5. U L' U L' B' U' L' B' U l' r u 
6. U B' R' U L' R' B R' l' r b u' 
7. R' B' U R' L B U R l' 
8. R' U L R' U R' L U l r u 
9. U B U R U' L B R' l r' b u 
10. L U B' L' R' B' L U' l' b u' 
11. B R' B U L' B' U' L' r' u' 
12. U L' R' L' R L' B' R' B' b u

Good luck!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round 3
Race to Sub 4
X Man Magnetic Bell Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E
*
3.95, 5.24, 4.95, 4.42, 4.05, 4.57, 4.04, 3.96, 4.57, (2.95), (5.66), 3.82 = 4.35

It seems my best and worst solves always happen next to each other. When I first switched to the X Man Bell I got a 4.02 Average of 100 but I guess I just wasn't warmed up for this one lol.


----------



## João Santos (Jan 11, 2017)

*Round 3
Race to: Sub 7 [3/3]
Cube: Moyu 
Method: LBL + L4E Skills
*
7.61, 6.82, 5.82, 6.47, 6.78, 5.80, 5.67, 6.90, (8.40), (4.70), 7.05, 6.05 = *6.45*

I'm going to come back training Pyra this week, also, I need to buy a new one, would you guys recommend the Qiyi one or the Moyu Magnetic? Also graduated to sub 6.5, because all my three averages were lower than that, so now I'm going to start racing to sub 6.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 11, 2017)

João Santos said:


> *Round 3
> Race to: Sub 7 [3/3]
> Cube: Moyu
> Method: LBL + L4E Skills
> ...



Congrats on graduating! Great job. 

I would recommend the Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx, it works great!


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 11, 2017)

João Santos said:


> I need to buy a new one, would you guys recommend the Qiyi one or the Moyu Magnetic?



I really like the x man bell just because clicks better than the moyu one.
Also x man pyra is smaller than the moyu so whichever one you think would suit your needs.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 11, 2017)

João Santos said:


> *Round 3
> Race to: Sub 7 [3/3]
> Cube: Moyu
> Method: LBL + L4E Skills
> ...


I have both and because everybody on youtube and stuff said the Moyu was better I got the Moyu. Then used Moyu for 2 months until I went to a comp and felt the X Man and for my turning style it is 10x better but it depends on the person.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 12, 2017)

*ROUND 3*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
8.30, 10.76, 10.16, 11.82, 8.73, 10.47, 8.32, 11.27, 11.95, (12.04), (6.27), 9.55
*Average: 10.13*
So close...


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2017)

Round 3 
Race to Sub-15
Cube: Moyu Magnetic 
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.09*

1. 9.45 
2. 11.05 
3. 11.68 
4. 12.22 
5. (7.58) 
6. 13.83 
7. 14.08 
8. 11.16 
9. 12.29 
10. 14.34 
11. (14.51) 
12. 10.76 

I'm doing great!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round 3 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-15 - *12.09[2/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *10.13*
JoasSantos - sub-7 - *6.45[3/3]*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *4.35*

*Round 4 - *(ends January 24)

1. U B L' R B' L R B' r b u 
2. U' B' U B' L B' R' U R l' b' 
3. L' B U B' U' B R' B r' u' 
4. U L R' U' R L R U b' u 
5. U L R B U' R' U' B' R' l' b' 
6. L' U' B' L B L' B U l' r' b u' 
7. U' R' L U' L' B L' U l' r 
8. U L' B R B R' L B' r' b 
9. L R B U' L' U R U l' r 
10. R L B' R' B U L' B' l b' u' 
11. L U B' L' R U' B' L' l' r b u' 
12. R U' R U' L' R L B l r' b' u'

Great job Joao Santos for graduating! 
Good luck this week everyone!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 18, 2017)

Round 4
Race to Sub 4
X Man Design Magnetic Bell
Method: Carl La Hood L4E (My modified version of L4E)

4.47, 3.68, 3.58, 3.72, (2.83), 4.75, 4.57, (4.84), 3.85, 4.77, 4.39, 3.95 = 4.17

So close . First 5 solves are a 3.66 average of 5. Competition in 3 days, if I get a sub 4 average I will be in the top 5 in Australia, I hope I can pull it off :confused:.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Round 4
> Race to Sub 4
> X Man Design Magnetic Bell
> Method: Carl La Hood L4E (My modified version of L4E)
> ...



Good luck at the competition! Hope you can pull it off!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 18, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub-6 (ao200 =~6.00, nerves i think lol)
MoYu Pyraminx M
Method: LBL

avg of 12: 6.614

1. 7.885 U B L' R B' L R B' r b u 
2. 6.062 U' B' U B' L B' R' U R l' b' 
3. 6.637 L' B U B' U' B R' B r' u' 
4. 7.446 U L R' U' R L R U b' u 
5. 5.207 U L R B U' R' U' B' R' l' b' 
6. 6.014 L' U' B' L B L' B U l' r' b u' 
7. (9.307) U' R' L U' L' B L' U l' r 
8. (4.797) U L' B R B R' L B' r' b 
9. 6.656 L R B U' L' U R U l' r 
10. 5.555 R L B' R' B U L' B' l b' u' 
11. 8.071 L U B' L' R U' B' L' l' r b u' 
12. 6.603 R U' R U' L' R L B l r' b' u'


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2017)

*ROUND 4*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
10.56, 8.85, 11.36, 11.14, 9.60, (6.75), 11.10, 6.99, 12.92, 10.65, (16.06), 10.64
*Average: 10.38
*
Slightly irritating, considering I managed to pull off a 10.02 average a few days ago.


----------



## João Santos (Jan 21, 2017)

*Round 4*
João Santos
Method: LBL + L4E Skills
Goal: Sub 6 (1/3)
Cube: Moyu Jinzita

Times:
5.40, 5.07, (4.16), (8.37), 7.39, 5.64, 6.60, 4.79, 5.39, 7.21, 5.56, 4.94 = *5.80

Comments: *Nice scrambles this week, even getting a sub 6 ao12, I don't consider myself sub 6 yet, I've done some sub 6.5, 6.25 ao100, but I'm trying very hard to do at least more than 100 solves a day, to get top 10 in Brazil, may need sub 5.6 average til my next competition in March, precisely in 58 days.
Also, Congratulations to Carl for getting 1st place in Adelaide this weekend, and for that sub 5 average, keep working to get that sub 4 you really want.
That's it, I'm still looking for some place to buy a new pyraminx, It will probably be the moyu magnetic one.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 23, 2017)

Round 4
Method: L4E
Race to sub: 4
Pyraminx: MoYu Magnetic

4.70, 4.43, 3.95, 4.63, 4.39, 4.36, 5.24, 4.84, 5.15, 7.55, 4.34, 4.24 = 4.63
Lol ties my official average but still pretty far off sub 4, I only got 1 sub 4 haha


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 23, 2017)

João Santos said:


> *Round 4*
> João Santos
> Method: LBL + L4E Skills
> Goal: Sub 6 (1/3)
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, although I got 1st I still failed that average  The 7.49 at the end was because I dropped the pyra on the floor at the beginning and had to pick it up really fast. At least I got a 3.1 single and won in pyra . Now time for me to go back to practicing!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 23, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Thanks! Yeah, although I got 1st I still failed that average  The 7.49 at the end was because I dropped the pyra on the floor at the beginning and had to pick it up really fast. At least I got a 3.1 single and won in pyra . Now time for me to go back to practicing!



Congrats! Great job, all that practicing payed off.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 23, 2017)

Round 4 
Race to Sub-15
Cube: Moyu Magnetic 
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 11.86[3/3]*

Time List:
1. (14.70) 
2. (8.94) 
3. 11.45 
4. 14.07
5. 11.74
6. 14.67 
7. 11.72 
8. 9.02 
9. 12.24 
10. 13.44 
11. 9.92 
12. 10.31 

Yay! I graduated! I'll be moving on to Race to sub-10.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 23, 2017)

Round 4
race to sub-18
Moyu Magnetic Pyramix

Ao12: *19.94*

1. 24.25 
2. (12.51)
3. 18.11 
4. 16.36 
5. 18.97 
6. 21.53 
7. 22.63 
8. 20.27 
9. 20.99 
10. 21.12 
11. (24.76) 
12. 15.07 

This is my first doing this race.


----------



## João Santos (Jan 23, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Round 4
> Race to Sub-15
> Cube: Moyu Magnetic
> Method: LBL
> ...



GJ. Congratulations on graduation.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 25, 2017)

*Round 4 Results*
PyraMaster - sub-18 - *19.94*
CornerCutter - sub-15 - *11.86[3/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *10.38*
oliviervlcube - sub-6 - *6.61*
JoasSantos - sub-6 - *5.80[1/3]*
FastCubeMaster - sub-4 - *4.63*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *4.17*

*Round 5 - *(ends January 31)

1. U B' L' U' B U' L U L' b u'
2. U R U' R' U' B' L' B l' r b
3. U R' B' U R' B' R' B r' u'
4. R' U' L' U B L' U' L' l r' u'
5. B R B' L' R B' U R' l r b u'
6. L B R' U' R B' U' L l' r' b u
7. L' R L B' U R U' L l u'
8. R B U L' R' B' L B' l b' u'
9. U' R' U' L' R' U' B L' l' r b u
10. R U' L' R' B' L' U' R' l b' u'
11. L' R' U L' B' L' R L r
12. L U' B R U R' B' U' l' r b' u

Congrats to me! Yay, I improved 4 seconds in 3 weeks!

Good luck everyone, remember to practice.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 5
Race to sub 4 
X Man Design Magnetic Bell
Carl La Hood L4E (work in progress)

2.83, 3.27, 4.64, 3.79, 3.07, 4.61, (2.78), 3.20, 3.42, (5.72), 4.16, 4.42 = 3.74

yay (1/3)


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 5
Race to sub-4
Moyu Pyraminx M
LBL (I'm practicing L4E, but it seems like my times still don't improve with L4E ~sub 9.2)

ao12:6.21
1. 5.418 U B' L' U' B U' L U L' b u'
2. (3.667) U R U' R' U' B' L' B l' r b
3. 6.063 U R' B' U R' B' R' B r' u'
4. 7.777 R' U' L' U B L' U' L' l r' u'
5. (8.463) B R B' L' R B' U R' l r b u' //lockup
6. 6.096 L B R' U' R B' U' L l' r' b u
7. 6.077 L' R L B' U R U' L l u'
8. 6.181 R B U L' R' B' L B' l b' u'
9. 6.224 U' R' U' L' R' U' B L' l' r b u
10. 6.045 R U' L' R' B' L' U' R' l b' u'
11. 7.260 L' R' U L' B' L' R L r //lockup
12. 5.144 L U' B R U R' B' U' l' r b' u

I don't like lock-ups lol


----------



## João Santos (Jan 26, 2017)

*Round 5*
João Santos
Race to Sub 6 (0/3)
Cube: Moyu Jinzita
Method: LBL + L4E Skills
Average: *6.16

Times:*
7.11, 6.39, 6.96, (8.89), 7.72, 5.50, 5.63, 5.37, 5.07, 6.38, (3.72), 5.41 = *6.16

Comments:*
Nuuuh! My 4-week-success streak felt. It's being kind of hard to get sub 6. Anyone has good tips? Or should I Just switch to L4E? My ao100 is being always sub 6.4, 6.3. I really need to be at least sub 6 at my next competition in March. Also, for the L4Eers, How long did it take to you to have better times with L4E than with LBL?


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 27, 2017)

João Santos said:


> *Round 5*
> João Santos
> Race to Sub 6 (0/3)
> Cube: Moyu Jinzita
> ...


I got to the exact time times as you with LBL, from there it is so hard to get consistent sub 6 (at least for me). I switched to L4E and my times went up to 9 seconds/DNF, after around 3 weeks of practice and getting used to it I went back to getting 6 second average and then soon after 5 second, 4, 3.

EDIT: So yeah basically your times go up high but they then drop down after getting used to the method, definitely worth it, takes less than a month.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 27, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I got to the exact time times as you with LBL, from there it is so hard to get consistent sub 6 (at least for me). I switched to L4E and my times went up to 9 seconds/DNF, after around 3 weeks of practice and getting used to it I went back to getting 6 second average and then soon after 5 second, 4, 3.
> 
> EDIT: So yeah basically your times go up high but they then drop down after getting used to the method, definitely worth it, takes less than a month.


How did you practice? First make the "V" and solve the rest intuitively? I'm practicing, but my times are ~9.2 
And yes, it's very difficult to be consistent with LBL


----------



## Lewis (Jan 27, 2017)

*ROUND 5*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
7.28, 10.16, 7.77, 10.97, 10.71, 9.96, 8.53, 10.08, 9.90, (12.94), (7.06), 7.70.
*Average: 9.31
*
Finally!!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 29, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 5
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic 
*
Ao12: 9.32*

1. (4.06) 
2. 10.94 
3. 10.61 
4. 9.44 
5. 11.59 
6. 9.95 
7. 10.43 
8. (12.76) 
9. 10.03 
10. 8.30 
11. 4.80 
12. 7.11

Did it! I practiced a lot yesterday.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 29, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> How did you practice? First make the "V" and solve the rest intuitively? I'm practicing, but my times are ~9.2
> And yes, it's very difficult to be consistent with LBL


The V is pretty simple if you are good at making LBL layers which is why it is good to learn and get fast at LBL first, the rest I did intuitively with some trial and error using sledgehammers and other three edge cycle moves. Eventually you know every L4E case, took me about 2 weeks to go from avg 6 LBL to avg 10 L4E to avg 6 L4E. Once you have recognition down you can get a 4.5 - 5.5 avg pretty easily, from there look ahead/one looking is the key. If you are having trouble with L4E cases I recommend this site: https://sites.google.com/site/devastatingspeed/pyraminx/l4e.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2017)

@Carl La Hood can you explain your method? I use both the normal one and my variant, and am quite curious about yours


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 30, 2017)

asacuber said:


> @Carl La Hood can you explain your method? I use both the normal one and my variant, and am quite curious about yours


Im still working on it and haven't done much on it over past week because I have been learning CLL on 2x2. My method involves some weird shapes and the allowance of flipped edges in the V and some stuff. Still working on the method and algs for it but I will update you when it is done or at an understandable point 

P.S: it will involve L5E stuff .

EDIT: I have only used it for one solve in competition because I knew the case, got 3.19 seconds on that solve.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems cool


----------



## asacuber (Jan 31, 2017)

R5
Race to sub4
Moyu
L4E, LBL, Keyhole, plus some random top first stuff

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
avg of 12: 5.04

Time List:
1. 5.36 U B' L' U' B U' L U L' b u'
2. 5.77 U R U' R' U' B' L' B l' r b
3. 5.21 U R' B' U R' B' R' B r' u'
4. 5.57 R' U' L' U B L' U' L' l r' u'
5. (5.84) B R B' L' R B' U R' l r b u'
6. 5.26 L B R' U' R B' U' L l' r' b u
7. (3.15) L' R L B' U R U' L l u'
8. 4.65 R B U L' R' B' L B' l b' u'
9. 5.30 U' R' U' L' R' U' B L' l' r b u
10. 5.24 R U' L' R' B' L' U' R' l b' u'
11. 3.23 L' R' U L' B' L' R L r
12. 4.80 L U' B R U R' B' U' l' r b' u

Aw, snap! 

Still proud of this average, pure sub6 and I also did some random L5E thingy on the 3.15



João Santos said:


> *Round 5*
> João Santos
> Race to Sub 6 (0/3)
> Cube: Moyu Jinzita
> ...



For me my times dropped instantly. I used to average 7ish and now i average about 5.5


----------



## G2013 (Feb 1, 2017)

Race to sub 7.5
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx Black Plastic
1-flip, Nutella, Oka, and Keyhole methods.

ao12 6.45, yaaaaay sub7!!!
1. 7.42
2. (5.14)
3. 8.70
4. (8.96)
5. 5.95
6. 5.84
7. 5.80
8. 5.47
9. 7.11
10. 5.97
11. 5.33
12. 6.89

st dev 1.23 LOL


reaaaaaally nice avg, I didn't expect this at all. So many 5s!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 2, 2017)

*Round 5 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-10 - *9.32[1/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *9.31[1/3]*
G2013 - sub-7.5 - *6.45[1/3]*
oliviervlcube - sub-6 - *6.21*
JoasSantos - sub-6 - *6.16*
Asacuber- sub-4 - *5.04*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *3.74[1/3]*

*Round 6 - *(ends February 7)
1. U' R U' B' L B' U L l' r b' u 
2. L U' B L' R B U' B' l' r' b 
3. U' R U' L' R' L' B' U B' l r' b u 
4. U R' U' L' U L U' R U b u' 
5. L R U L' U B R U' r b' u 
6. U R L B' U R' B L l u' 
7. U R' U R' U' L' B' R' r' b u 
8. B' R U L B' L' R' L b' 
9. U L U R' B' L' R B r' 
10. R' U' L' R B L B' U r b 
11. U B' L' R' U L R' U' L l u 
12. U' L' R' U' R L' U' L' l' r b

Great job everyone! Lots of [1/3]!

Sorry for being a little late, I was/am sick.


----------



## João Santos (Feb 2, 2017)

*ROUND SIX*
João Santos
Cube: Moyu Jinzita
Methods: LBL, L3E, SANTOSV(My L4E variation, that I also call Stupid L4E)
Race to Sub 6 (1/3) I'm Back...
Average: 5.92

Times:
6.69, 4.67, 3.89, (3.18), 5.55, 7.03, 6.99, 5.59, 7.13, 6.77, (8.31), 4.86 = 5.92

*COMMENTS:*
Nice Round, planning on graduating to Sub 6 before my next competition, only 44 days from today, so, maybe 100-200 solves a day would be nice to get a sub 6, I don't think I will win this competition, but last time, I also thought that and got a third with a 7.20 average, I think a Sub 6 would make me at least second.
Congrats to the ones who graduated and see you all next week.


----------



## Lewis (Feb 3, 2017)

*ROUND 6*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
(12.57), 9.79, 6.77, (4.24), 11.87, 8.53, 8.15, 7.87, 8.30, 7.82, 9.91, 9.24.
*Average: 8.83*


----------



## asacuber (Feb 3, 2017)

R6
Goal: sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-3
avg of 12: 5.09

Time List:
1. 5.22 U' R U' B' L B' U L l' r b' u 
2. 6.32 L U' B L' R B U' B' l' r' b 
3. 4.88 U' R U' L' R' L' B' U B' l r' b u 
4. (2.72) U R' U' L' U L U' R U b u' 
5. 5.94 L R U L' U B R U' r b' u 
6. (7.62) U R L B' U R' B L l u' 
7. 5.73 U R' U R' U' L' B' R' r' b u 
8. 4.16 B' R U L B' L' R' L b' 
9. 3.98 U L U R' B' L' R B r' 
10. 5.48 R' U' L' R B L B' U r b 
11. 5.00 U' L' R' U' R L' U' L' l' r b 
12. 4.12 B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' R B L U2 R2 B R F2 U'

lolwut?


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 4, 2017)

Round 6
Race to sub 4
Qiyi - X Man Design Magnetic Bell pyra
Carl La Hood L4E (still unfinished cause I have been busy with school and the only spare time for learning methods im using for CLL on 2x2 lol)

3.93, 4.12, 3.16, (1.53), 3.32, 3.64, 4.87, 4.67, 4.46, 3.50, (4.93), 3.14 = 3.88

Despite the 1.53 this average was actually worse than last round because of the lack of sub 3 singles .
Edit: Today marks 1 month of me joining this site and this race thread 
*(2/3)*


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 5, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Round 6
> Race to sub 4
> Qiyi - X Man Design Magnetic Bell pyra
> Carl La Hood L4E (still unfinished cause I have been busy with school and the only spare time for learning methods im using for CLL on 2x2 lol)
> ...


I am both happy for you and annoyed because you are improving so quickly, but I'll have to compete with you at nationals


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 6, 2017)

R6 
LBL
sub-6
MoYu Magnetic M

I started very good, but at the end I lost my concentration  A counting 8 and 7 lol

avg of 12: 5.889

1. 5.438 U' R U' B' L B' U L l' r b' u 
2. 4.938 L U' B L' R B U' B' l' r' b 
3. 6.687 U' R U' L' R' L' B' U B' l r' b u 
4. (2.384) U R' U' L' U L U' R U b u' 
5. 4.436 L R U L' U B R U' r b' u 
6. 4.944 U R L B' U R' B L l u' 
7. 6.199 U R' U R' U' L' B' R' r' b u 
8. 5.295 B' R U L B' L' R' L b' 
9. 7.040 R' U' L' R B L B' U r b 
10. (8.731) U B' L' R' U L R' U' L l u 
11. 5.745 U' L' R' U' R L' U' L' l' r b 
12. 8.163 U L U R' B' L' R B r'


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I am both happy for you and annoyed because you are improving so quickly, but I'll have to compete with you at nationals


Thanks lol, see u there  (whenever it will be).


----------



## João Santos (Feb 8, 2017)

Round seven?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Round seven?



Sorry......I'll have it up by tomorrow afternoon. Probably morning.

I know, I too hate when people are late.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 6
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
*
Ao12: 8.61[2/3]*

1. 9.98 
2. 9.83 
3. 8.25 
4. 6.21 
5. (6.14) 
6. (12.46) 
7. 8.70 
8. 8.07 
9. 6.58 
10. 6.17 
11. 12.01 
12. 10.23 

Doing great!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

*Round 6 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-10 - *9.32[2/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *8.83[2/3]*
oliviervlcube - sub-6 - *5.89[1/3]*
JoasSantos - sub-6 - *5.92[1/3]*
Asacuber- sub-5 - *5.09*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *3.88[2/3]*

*Round 7 - *(ends February 14)

1. L U B L R' U R U l r b 
2. L U' R B' U L B U' L l' b' u 
3. U R' U B' R B U' B U' l' r b' u 
4. U L' R B' R' U R' B' l b u 
5. L R' U' L B R B' U' l' r b' u 
6. U L B' U B R B' L r b 
7. R L' B L' B L' U' L l r b' 
8. B R' U L B R' B U r' b' 
9. U L B L R U L' B L' l' r' 
10. L U' B' U B' U' L' U l r b' u 
11. B L B' U' R B L' R u 
12. U' L' B' U' R L' B' L' R' u'

GJ, @Lewis we both only have one round left to graduate!

Good Luck!


----------



## João Santos (Feb 9, 2017)

*Round Seven.*
Race to Sub 6 - 4th week.
Cube: Moyu Yulong/ Jinzita
Methods: LBL, L3E and SantosV (Stupid L4E)
Average: 5.73 (2/3)

*Results:*
5.93, 4.94, 4.15, 5.75, 6.18, 6.35, 6.41, 5.61, 5.85, 6.08, (3.78), (7.80) = *5.73 

Comments:*
Hard scrambles this week... Fortunely got a better average than last week, only 37 days to my next competition. Hopefully I will get a Sub 6 average (Have two round for doing that).
Probably I will buy a new pyra at the competitionl, 90% sure it will be the moyu magnetic one. I hope that decrease my times.
Congratulations to everyone and see you all nest week...


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

João Santos said:


> *Round Seven.*
> Race to Sub 6 - 4th week.
> Cube: Moyu Yulong/ Jinzita
> Methods: LBL, L3E and SantosV (Stupid L4E)
> ...



Wow....that was fast(how quick you did the avg)! Good Job!


----------



## João Santos (Feb 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Wow....that was fast(how quick you did the avg)! Good Job!


Thank you. I was waiting for this since I finished last round.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Thank you. I was waiting for this since I finished last round.



I can tell you like these races!


----------



## João Santos (Feb 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I can tell you like these races!



I do like them, but I think I should do more, at the moment I'm just doing this one.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

João Santos said:


> I do like them, but I think I should do more, at the moment I'm just doing this one.



Yes I would!

Look at this one too: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/weekly-competition-2017-06.63789/


----------



## João Santos (Feb 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Yes I would!
> 
> Look at this one too: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/weekly-competition-2017-06.63789/


I'm already doing that...


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh good. 

What do you average on the 3x3?


----------



## João Santos (Feb 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Oh good.
> 
> What do you average on the 3x3?



I'd say almost sub 20, wbu?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 10, 2017)

João Santos said:


> I'd say almost sub 20, wbu?



I just got sub-20 a few weeks ago.

You might want to join this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/racing-to-sub-20.20037/page-466


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 7*
Race to Sub 3
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

2.47, 3.13, (2.14), (4.98), 4.29, 2.69, 2.74, 3.85, 3.27, 3.50, 2.51, 3.56 = 3.20 average


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 10, 2017)

João Santos said:


> I'd say almost sub 20, wbu?





CornerCutter said:


> I just got sub-20 a few weeks ago.
> 
> You might want to join this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/racing-to-sub-20.20037/page-466



What a coincidence Im also trying to get sub 20  (Im averaging around 23), but Im not really trying to get there soonish, just doing around 30 3x3 solves a day without any real goals. Still working on pyra and 2x2


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 7
Race to sub 4
X Man Magnetic Bell
Carl La Hood L4E (yes, still work in progress and will be for a while, but what is there so far does improve my solves and helps a lot)
*
3.71, 3.45, 3.38, 4.18, 3.96, 4.19, (4.45), 4.05, 4.39, (3.23), 4.15, 3.81 = *3.92

3/3 *Yay I graduated, this average was a bit higher than normal though, currently averaging 3.75 normally, gonna improve that over this weekend. Next round: *Sub 3.5! * 

GJ to everybody graduating this week and reaching goals


----------



## Lewis (Feb 10, 2017)

*ROUND 7*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times:
9.88, 10.41, (6.29), 8.05, 10.41, (14.47), 10.44, 13.19, 9.31, 8.90, 9.48, 8.61.
*Average: 9.87
*
Sub 10, but only just. I've been on holiday the past week and without a pyraminx, so what little progress I'd been making seems to have undone itself.


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 7*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 5
Pyraminx: Regular Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), Sometimes L4e


Times:
6.14, 4.22, 5.77, 5.25, 4.63, (7.47), 4.46, 4.74, (4.03), 6.53, 4.88, 7.25

*Average: 5.39
*
Very nice, but still widely inconsistent. Definitely need to work on eliminating 6's and 7's.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 10, 2017)

r7
race to sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
avg of 12: 5.94

Time List:
1. 4.86 L U B L R' U R U l r b 
2. 5.71 L U' R B' U L B U' L l' b' u 
3. (3.75) U R' U B' R B U' B U' l' r b' u 
4. 6.53 U L' R B' R' U R' B' l b u 
5. 7.32 L R' U' L B R B' U' l' r b' u 
6. 4.41 U L B' U B R B' L r b 
7. 7.50 R L' B L' B L' U' L l r b' 
8. (9.01) B R' U L B R' B U r' b' 
9. 6.03 U L B L R U L' B L' l' r' 
10. 6.63 L U' B' U B' U' L' U l r b' u 
11. 5.31 B L B' U' R B L' R u 
12. 5.06 U' L' B' U' R L' B' L' R' u'

Well that was bad. Amazing start, horrific end


----------



## João Santos (Feb 10, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> What a coincidence Im also trying to get sub 20  (Im averaging around 23), but Im not really trying to get there soonish, just doing around 30 3x3 solves a day without any real goals. Still working on pyra and 2x2



Why don't you race to sub 20 on 3x3 too? I'm now focusing on Pyraminx and Skewb


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 10, 2017)

asacuber said:


> r7
> race to sub 5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
> ...




What method are you using?


----------



## asacuber (Feb 11, 2017)

CapriPhonix said:


> What method are you using?


Intuitive L4E, Random top first stuff, LBL, Keyhole


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 12, 2017)

Round 7
LBL
Moyu Pyraminx M
sub-6 

The first solves went very well, after that they went 

avg of 12: 5.757

1. 4.594 L U B L R' U R U l r b 
2. 5.006 L U' R B' U L B U' L l' b' u 
3. 4.301 U R' U B' R B U' B U' l' r b' u 
4. 4.759 U L' R B' R' U R' B' l b u 
5. 5.559 L R' U' L B R B' U' l' r b' u 
6. 6.612 U L B' U B R B' L r b 
7. (3.367) R L' B L' B L' U' L l r b' //easy
8. (10.482) B R' U L B R' B U r' b' //timer didn't stop, lol and then I changed tab so I lost 4 seconds :s)
9. 5.941 U L B L R U L' B L' l' r' 
10. 6.644 L U' B' U B' U' L' U l r b' u 
11. 6.112 B L B' U' R B L' R u 
12. 8.045 U' L' B' U' R L' B' L' R' u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 16, 2017)

Next round coming up soon.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 17, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 7
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
*
Ao12: 9.04[3/3]*

1. 8.79
2. 10.07
3. 6.63
4. 6.72
5. (6.59)
6. 12.37
7. 10.83
8. (12.49)
9. 10.52
10. 9.49
11. 8.32
12. 6.62

Not bad, but I graduated!

I'll be moving on to sub-8!!

Sorry I'm late, but I'm organizing a competition! I have a chance to win Pyraminx so I need to practice a lot!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 17, 2017)

*Round 7 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-10 - *9.04[3/3]*
Lewis - sub-10 - *9.87[3/3]*
oliviervlcube - sub-6 - *5.76[2/3]*
JoasSantos - sub-6 - *5.73[2/3]*
Asacuber - sub-5 - *5.94*
CapriPhonix - sub-5 - *5.39*
CarlLaHood - sub-4 - *3.92[3/3]*
DGCubes - sub-3 - *3.20

Round 8 - *(ends February 21)

1. R U R L' B R B' U' r u'
2. U' R' U R' L B' U' R' r b u
3. L R' B' U B L' B' R r' b u'
4. U' B L' B R U L B R' l' b'
5. U' L U' B' L R' L' B' l' r' u'
6. U B' L' U' B L' R B l r b u'
7. L' R' L' R B L' R B l b u
8. R' U' L' R B L' B' R b
9. U' R' U' L R' L R' L r' b u
10. U L R U R L' R' L' u'
11. U B L R B' U' R' L' b' u'
12. L U L' U' L R' L B r' b' u

Good Job to @Carl La Hood @Lewis @CornerCutter (me) for graduating!

Everyone is doing great! 

@Carl La Hood and @João Santos , I am organizing/going to a comp too in a few weeks and have a chance to win! It would be great if we all could!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 7 Results*
> CornerCutter - sub-10 - *9.04[3/3]*
> Lewis - sub-10 - *9.87[3/3]*
> oliviervlcube - sub-6 - *5.76[2/3]*
> ...


Thanks! but I don't have any upcoming comps until one is announced in my area / when nationals is announced


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the 25th of March a comp and since my last comp my pyra improved with ~4 seconds I believe. So I "easily" could get a 7th place of the Netherlands.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2017)

race to sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-17
avg of 12: 6.46

Time List:
1. 4.96 R U R L' B R B' U' r u' 
2. 5.93 U' R' U R' L B' U' R' r b u 
3. 5.80 L R' B' U B L' B' R r' b u' 
4. (4.63) U' B L' B R U L B R' l' b' 
5. 7.02 U' L U' B' L R' L' B' l' r' u' 
6. 6.76 U B' L' U' B L' R B l r b u' 
7. (9.16+) L' R' L' R B L' R B l b u 
8. 6.62 R' U' L' R B L' B' R b 
9. 7.78 U' R' U' L R' L R' L r' b u 
10. 7.90 U L R U R L' R' L' u' 
11. 7.02+ U B L R B' U' R' L' b' u' 
12. 4.77 L U L' U' L R' L B r' b' u

welp.


----------



## João Santos (Feb 17, 2017)

> @Carl La Hood and @João Santos , I am organizing/going to a comp too in a few weeks and have a chance to win! It would be great if we all could!



Yees, let's bring some medals to this thread, my next comp is in 29 days, March 18-19. What bout yours?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 17, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Yees, let's bring some medals to this thread, my next comp is in 29 days, March 18-19. What bout yours?



I'm planning to have it on the 8th or 22nd of April. Good luck with yours!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 17, 2017)

It would be very good if I can actually get a sub-6 average, but I think I won't be good enough for a medal


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 18, 2017)

*Round 8*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 5
Pyraminx: Regular Moyu (Ordered a Magnetic!!)
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), Sometimes L4e


Times:
4.69, 5.27, 6.55, 5.19, 5.18, 6.42, 4.74, 5.53, 5.55, (6.98), (3.13), 6.16


*Average: 5.53*

Bleh worse than last time. Ehhh. However I did not get any 7's so that's good


----------



## João Santos (Feb 18, 2017)

*Round 8.*
Race to Sub 6 - 5th week.
Cube: Moyu Yulong/ Jinzita
Methods: LBL, L3E, SantosV/Stupid L4E
Average: 5.84 (3/3) - FINALLY

*Results:*
5.99, 6.00, 6.46, 4.97, 5.60, 11.39, 8.67, 5.08, 5.09, 5.19, 5.33, 4.44 = *5.84*
*
Comments:*
Damn! Finally got sub 6, my ao100 is already sub 6, but ao1000 is stuck at 6.06, but I'm planning on turn it sub 6 soon. Only for weeks until my next competition.The 11.39 solve was the first pop ever I had on my Pyra, I dropped it so hard that the tips flew away, it could be easily a sub 5. This was an really bad average, only 1 counting sub 5, but a lot of low fives and no high time solves. Next week I will be running for sub 5.5, Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 18, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Yees, let's bring some medals to this thread, my next comp is in 29 days, March 18-19. What bout yours?


My next comp will be the next one announced in NSW or nationals which date hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2017)

Got my moyu magnetic, loving the feel!


----------



## Lewis (Feb 21, 2017)

Think I might keep on doing this but aim for sub-8 this time, since it really helped bring my pyraminx times down.*

ROUND 8*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 9.25, 11.94, 8.79, 5.72, 9.54, (14.77), 10.24, 7.52, 6.41, 6.06, (3.72), 5.11.

*Average: 8.06*
Hope this isn't too late for Round 8 btw, I just noticed it says 'ends February 21'.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 21, 2017)

Lewis said:


> Think I might keep on doing this but aim for sub-8 this time, since it really helped bring my pyraminx times down.
> *
> ROUND 8*
> Lewis
> ...



No it is not.

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 8
Race to Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
*
Ao12: 8.75*

1. 7.03 
2. 6.45 
3. 8.25 
4. 9.93 
5. 10.65 
6. 10.83 
7. 6.47 
8. 6.37 
9. 12.91 
10. 8.59 
11. (5.69) 
12. (16.36) 

Pretty good, haven't been practicing pyra much this week. Working on CLL for 2x2.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 22, 2017)

*Round 8 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-8 - *8.75*
Lewis - sub-8 - * 8.06*
olivervlcube - sub-6 - *5.61[3/3]*
JoasSantos - sub-6 - *5.84[3/3]*
Asacuber - sub-5 - *6.46*
CapriPhonix - sub-5 - *5.53

Round 9 - *(ends February 28)

1. R B L R U' R B L' l' r' b'
2. L' B' L' U L R' B L' r' b' u'
3. L U' B' U B' U' B' R' l' b u
4. B U L' U B R' U L' r'
5. B' U B' R U' B R' U l' b'
6. U R' B' R B' R U' B' b' u'
7. U R' B' U' R B L' B' U' l' b
8. R' U' R' U' R' L R' B' l r' b u'
9. U L' B U R U L' B L' l r
10. L R' B' U B L U B' b' u
11. U L' B' L R L B' L R' l r u
12. U' R L' R U' B L' U' L l' b' u

Congrats to @João Santos and @oliviervlcube for graduating! Great Job! 

Good luck on the next round everyone!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 22, 2017)

@CornerCutting


CornerCutter said:


> *Round 8 Results*
> CornerCutter - sub-8 - *8.75*
> Lewis - sub-8 - * 8.06*
> JoasSantos - sub-6 - *5.84[3/3]*
> ...


Can I send in Round 8 ? I forget it.. Oops


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 22, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> @CornerCutting
> 
> Can I send in Round 8 ? I forget it.. Oops



No problem. I'll be happy to add you to the results!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 22, 2017)

Round 8
LBL
sub - 6 [3/3] YAY
Moyu Magnetic M

avg of 12: 5.619

Lijst met tijden:
1. 5.314 R U R L' B R B' U' r u' 
2. 5.255 U' R' U R' L B' U' R' r b u 
3. 6.094 L R' B' U B L' B' R r' b u' 
4. 5.580 U' B L' B R U L B R' l' b' 
5. 6.334 U' L U' B' L R' L' B' l' r' u' 
6. (6.415) U B' L' U' B L' R B l r b u' 
7. 5.421 L' R' L' R B L' R B l b u 
8. 6.117 R' U' L' R B L' B' R b 
9. 5.271 U' R' U' L R' L R' L r' b u 
10. 5.900 U L R U R L' R' L' u' 
11. 4.906 U B L R B' U' R' L' b' u' 
12. (3.498) L U L' U' L R' L B r' b' u

Very consistent


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 22, 2017)

*Round 9*
LBL 
sub - 5.7 [1/3] 
Moyu Magnetic M

avg of 12: 5.615

1. 8.215 R B L R U' R B L' l' r' b' 
2. 4.380 L' B' L' U L R' B L' r' b' u' 
3. 4.369 L U' B' U B' U' B' R' l' b u 
4. 4.394 B U L' U B R' U L' r' 
5. 6.663 B' U B' R U' B R' U l' b' 
6. (3.327) U R' B' R B' R U' B' b' u' 
7. 5.505 U R' B' U' R B L' B' U' l' b 
8. 5.284 R' U' R' U' R' L R' B' l r' b u' 
9. 6.029 U L' B U R U L' B L' l r 
10. 4.843 L R' B' U B L U B' b' u 
11. (10.458) U L' B' L R L B' L R' l r u //oops pyraminx felt out of my hands and got misorientated 
12. 6.467 U' R L' R U' B L' U' L l' b' u

This was very nice, solve 2,3,4 were very close to each other. 
At the end I got bad times 

I got a new ao5 (not during this ao12, it's a 4.13 ao5, which is really nice. I have the comp in 31 days)


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 22, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Round 8
> LBL
> sub - 6 [3/3] YAY
> Moyu Magnetic M
> ...



Added you!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 23, 2017)

Round 9 Race to sub 5

Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-23
avg of 12: 4.93

Time List:
1. 4.89 R B L R U' R B L' l' r' b' 
2. (4.14) L' B' L' U L R' B L' r' b' u' 
3. 5.57 L U' B' U B' U' B' R' l' b u 
4. 4.52 B U L' U B R' U L' r' 
5. 5.08 B' U B' R U' B R' U l' b' 
6. (7.04+) U R' B' R B' R U' B' b' u' 
7. 4.43 U R' B' U' R B L' B' U' l' b 
8. 5.14 R' U' R' U' R' L R' B' l r' b u' 
9. 4.16 U L' B U R U L' B L' l r 
10. 4.84 L R' B' U B L U B' b' u 
11. 5.98 U L' B' L R L B' L R' l r u 
12. 4.61 U' R L' R U' B L' U' L l' b' u

1/3!
Yay!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 27, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 9
Race to sub-8
Cube: Moyu M Pyraminx
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 8.60
*
1. 9.24 
2. (12.74) 
3. 9.95 
4. 7.68 
5. 5.46 
6. (5.15) 
7. 6.96 
8. 9.16 
9. 10.74 
10. 7.06 
11. 10.46 
12. 9.22 

Not too bad. Do you faster guys have any tips for improving? Should I learn L4E? Or will I just get faster with practice?


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 28, 2017)

DGCubes
Round 9
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.76, 3.18, 3.28, 3.81, 2.92, 2.86, 2.77, 3.96, (4.77), 2.90, (2.58), 3.23 = 3.27 average

Decent for me, but I fumbled a lot. Definitely could've been a low 3 if I were warmed up.



CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Not too bad. Do you faster guys have any tips for improving? Should I learn L4E? Or will I just get faster with practice?



L4E's something I feel like you should learn once you understand it. It's an intuitive method, so you should really be able to figure most of it out on your own once you know the basic structure. L4E is a better method than LBL for many reasons (more efficient, gives you more options, pretty fingertricky, etc.), so if your goal is to become world class, it's definitely something you should learn if you want to stick with a V-first method. If you just want to be good, but not necessarily world class (5 second average or so), LBL will work just fine with practice.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> DGCubes
> Round 9
> Race to sub-3
> MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> ...


Hey DG I've been meaning to ask you this for awhile related to improving L4E solves.
So averaging around 4.3-4.5 now, my solves are quite efficient (far from perfect). I feel like that now, efficiency isn't really the problem for me to getting faster (still helps), but I think that orientation and rotations have a massive effect on my times, but a lot of people don't mention or talk about that . More specifically, I start the solve in the position where the future V will be on top, as I do the V, I do a rough x' so that the L4E edge in bottom layer is clearly visible on the top of Pyra and then finish rotating moving into a fast L4E. In my opinion this can sometimes be a bad habit. I've noticed that you generally create your V while facing it, then you kinda do an x' for L4E. 

Do think orientation/rotations have an effect on solves (mainly lookahead), if so, do you have any tips on doing the solve relating to this topic?

Thanks in advance for a reply


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> DGCubes
> Round 9
> Race to sub-3
> MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> ...



Okay, I started learning L4E, since I average ~5.7 with LBL (which is very fast when you think about the fact that I do Pyraminx for about 20 weeks now, but that doesn't matter tho lol). I average ~6.2 seconds with L4E without turning the tips. I am really struggling with finding where the "V" pieces needs to go. I am searching.. How can I improve that?


----------



## Carl La Hood (Feb 28, 2017)

Round 9
Race to sub 3.5
X man pyra
Intuitive L4E with extra stuff

3.58, 3.64, 3.7, 4.6, 3.36, 3.62, 4.24, (4.64), 4.36, 4.5, (2.8), 4.04 = 4.02

sorry I missed last round and I am late on this round, I am super busy with important stuff and hadn't much time to do anything, also I haven't had time to practice because I have eye issues and have only gotten a glasses prescription today.  
aaaaaah i just want comps in my area, I know the delegate really well and I want to organise a comp but I want to speak with him about it at the next comp but no comp is coming up its an endless loop of no comps  sorry my grammar is bad, its late right now and my eyes arent working properly .


----------



## asacuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Round 9
> Race to sub 3.5
> X man pyra
> Intuitive L4E with extra stuff
> ...



Welcome to the spectacle club 

My next comp is Indian Nats in May lol, what should I aim for?


----------



## Lewis (Feb 28, 2017)

*ROUND 9*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 11.41, 9.64, (7.65), 8.03, 9.23, 8.37, 8.30, 10.13, 9.45, 9.19, 10.64, (12.35).

*Average: 9.44*


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Feb 28, 2017)

Round 9
sub 7
9.53, 7.10, 7.67, 5.28, 7.59, 5.85, 5.31, 7.83, 11.17, 7.31, 5.28, 6.95 *= 7.05*
probably should have done some warm up solves xP


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Race to sub 20.

*Pyraminx: 26.67
*
1. 30.12 
2. 26.15 
3. 27.54 
4. (30.58) 
5. 25.71 
6. 25.30 
7. 24.10 
8. 27.88 
9. (17.37) 
10. 23.53 
11. 29.38 
12. 26.96 

This is my first time I am doing pyraminx in a form comp!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 1, 2017)

*Round 9 Results*
FireCuber - sub-20 - *26.67*
CornerCutter - sub-8 - *8.60*
Lewis - sub-8 - *9.44*
ChristopherC. - sub-7 - *7.05*
olivervlcube - sub-5.7 - *5.61[1/3]*
Asacuber - sub-5 - *4.93[1/3]*
CarlLaHood - sub-3.5 - *4.02*
DGCubes - sub-3 - *3.27*

*Round 10 - *(ends March 7)
1. U R' L' U B' R L U l r b' u' 
2. L U L R' U' R' B' R u' 
3. U' B U' R U' B' R L l' r b' u' 
4. U' B' R L U' R B R' r 
5. U L B L U' B' R' L l' r' 
6. U' L R U R B' R L' r b 
7. R U' L R U' B' L' U r' b' u' 
8. L' U' R U' B L B U' l' r' u 
9. L' R' U' R U R' U R l' b u 
10. R' L U' L B U' R U' b' u 
11. L' U B L' R L' R' B l r' 
12. U B' L' U' R U B R' l r' u

Welcome @FireCuber and @Christopher Cabrera. 

@Carl La Hood don't worry about the missed week, I'm sorry about your situation. 

Keep practicing everyone!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 1, 2017)

Round 10
LBL
sub 5.7
Moyu Magnetic M

This was a very good average for me, yay
avg of 12: 5.377

1. 6.282 U R' L' U B' R L U l r b' u' 
2. 4.631 L U L R' U' R' B' R u' 
3. 6.615 U' B U' R U' B' R L l' r b' u' 
4. 5.129 U' B' R L U' R B R' r 
5. 4.730 U L B L U' B' R' L l' r' 
6. 4.434 U' L R U R B' R L' r b 
7. 5.050 R U' L R U' B' L' U r' b' u' 
8. 6.055 L' U' R U' B L B U' l' r' u 
9. (4.078) L' R' U' R U R' U R l' b u 
10. (8.485) R' L U' L B U' R U' b' u 
11. 4.543 L' U B L' R L' R' B l r' 
12. 6.297 U B' L' U' R U B R' l r' u


----------



## Lewis (Mar 3, 2017)

*ROUND 10*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 8.16, 8.47, 9.22, 7.11, 7.80, (10.29), (6.54), 7.30, 7.02, 8.10, 6.62, 8.79.

*Average: 7.86*


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

Round 10
L4E
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Race to sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 12: 4.43

Time List:
1. 4.45 U R' L' U B' R L U l r b' u' 
2. (10.91) L U L R' U' R' B' R u' 
3. 4.87 U' B U' R U' B' R L l' r b' u' 
4. 3.80 U' B' R L U' R B R' r 
5. 3.48 U L B L U' B' R' L l' r' 
6. 5.75 U' L R U R B' R L' r b 
7. 4.64 R U' L R U' B' L' U r' b' u' 
8. 4.88 L' U' R U' B L B U' l' r' u 
9. 4.00 L' R' U' R U R' U R l' b u 
10. 4.24 R' L U' L B U' R U' b' u 
11. (3.24) L' U B L' R L' R' B l r' 
12. 4.18 U B' L' U' R U B R' l r' u

Amazing! 2/3


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 4, 2017)

*Round 10*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.55, 3.30, 3.56, 3.41, 2.11, 3.07, 3.43, (6.54+), (2.04), 2.70, 2.84, 3.14 = 3.11 average


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 4, 2017)

Round 10
My weird L4E
X Man Bell Pyra
Race to sub 3.5

4.23, 2.95, 4.59, 4.74, 2.72, 3.18, 4.28, (4.79), 2.67, 3.24, (2.37), 3.57 = *3.61  
*
Ok so that was a bit weird, normally my solves are in between 2.9 and 4.1 but that was a very mixed bunch.
At first I was very disappointed because of the amount of 4s I was getting but then I got a bunch of 2s to balance it so thats cool. Once you average around 3.5 it is very hard to improve with normal practice, while you are improving, it is very slow. 
I have been experimenting with new methods of practice like Pyraminx FMC and stuff like that. I think my next step is one looking every solve because even one pause in a pyra solve can take up half your solve when you are getting times this low.
Not sub 3.5 yet but getting there


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 4, 2017)

Race to sub 7
7.640, (9.84), 7.631, 6.841, 8.039, 4.885, 5.972, 5.465, (4.684), 8.459, 6.392, 7.499 *= 6.882 (1/3)*


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 5, 2017)

*Round 10*

*Goal*: Sub-15
*Pyraminx*: Shengshou 
*Method*: LBL

1. 12.77
2. 9.01
3. 14.24
4. 14.20
5. 17.39
6. (7.18)
7. 17.34
8. 14.04
9. 15.90
10. (20.55)
11. 13.14
12. 13.52

*Average*: 14.11


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Round 10
Race to sub-10*
Pyraminx: Shengshou
Method: Keyhole

*Ao12: 12.51
*
16.27, 7.69, 16.08, 8.57, 15.24, 10.76, (DNF), 13.23, (16.74), 9.49, 8.41, 10.26

Now this was horrible. Got FOUR over fifteens (I just paused for like five secs). It's easy to screw up.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

Race to sub 20.

*Pyraminx: 22.81*

1. 26.63 
2. 23.70 
3. 28.18 
4. 18.96 
5. 20.39 
6. (16.32)  
7. 23.76 
8. 20.34 
9. (29.19) 
10. 23.64 
11. 22.35 
12. 20.14 

This time I got my best average ever for average of 12!  That is great for me!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 8, 2017)

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 9, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 10
Race to Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E!

*Ao12: 10.52*

1. 13.51 
2. 12.25 
3. (7.32) 
4. 12.75 
5. 10.83 
6. 9.20 
7. 10.87 
8. (19.62) 
9. 7.61 
10. 11.14 
11. 8.31 
12. 8.70 

Not bad after switching to intuitive L4E!! I'm still doing race to sub-8 though. 

Thanks DGCubes for you you intuitive L4E video. They helped a lot. 

How fast can I easily get down to in a few weeks?


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 9, 2017)

*Round 10 Results*
FireCuber - sub-20 - * 22.81*
AidanNoogie - sub-15 - *14.11[1/3]*
T1_M0 - sub-10 - *12.51*
CornerCutter - sub-8 - *10.52*
Lewis - sub-8 - *7.86[1/3]*
ChristopherC. - sub-7 - *6.88[1/3]*
olivervlcube - sub-5.7 - *5.38[2/3]*
Asacuber - sub-5 - *4.43[2/3]*
CarlLaHood - sub-3.5 - *3.61*
DGCubes - sub-3 - *3.11*

*Round 11 - *(ends March 14)

1. L' U B R U' B R' L' l' r b' u 
2. L' U' L' B L R L U' r b u' 
3. L R L' R B' U B R' l' r b' u' 
4. B U B L B U' B L u 
5. L R U L' R' U' R' U' b 
6. R' L' R' U' L R' B' R r b u 
7. R' U' R' L U R L R' l' r' u 
8. U' L' R U' L R U L r b u' 
9. U' L R B' L B' L R U' l' b 
10. U' B' U R B R L R' l 
11. B' L R L' U' L R' U' r b u' 
12. U B' L U' L' R L B l b' u'

We got a great turnout this week, 10 people! 

Sorry for being late, but I was working hard on finalizing the details with the delegate for the competition I'm setting up. It is be official in a few days!

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 9, 2017)

*Round 11
Race to sub-7*
Cube: Shengshou
Method: 1-Flip
7.282, 5.343, 6.775, 6.940, 6.327, 5.577, 6.763, 7.471, 4.635, (4.152), 6.614, (7.428) = 6.368 *(2/3)*

P.S. When I learned intuitive last 4 edges I got sub 8 in about 1 week but I was also doing like 100 solves a day. You seem to be on good pace though.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 9, 2017)

*Round 11*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

4.97, 3.47, 3.15, 3.98, 5.24, (5.68+), 3.48, 2.84, 3.53, (2.23), 2.83, 3.62 = 3.71 average

Terrible start, decent ending. Bad average for me.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 10, 2017)

*Round 11*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell Pyra
Intuitive L4E

3.72, 3.79, 3.95, 4.27, 3.41, 4.62, 3.90, 3.79, 4.06, (3.16), (4.80), 4.44 = 3.99

Lol it was looking alright until the two fours at the end. Still nice and consistent, too bad there wasn't any sub 3s because I have been getting a few 2.7 - 2.9 in practice. Overall it was a consistent average and ill take it. Im still working on one looking, if the V is easy I can one look the solve but as you can see I didn't one look any of those solves. Hopefully I can get a sub 3.6 average next round


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Goal: sub-15
Pyraminx: shengshou 
Method: LBL

1. 15.27
2. 15.42
3. 12.53
4. 14.03
5. 11.27
6. 22.17
7. 14.74
8. 14.63
9. 10.89
10. 6.87
11. 13.76
12. 12.24
= 13.28


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2017)

Round 11
race to sub5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-11
avg of 12: 5.11

Time List:
1. 6.45 L' U B R U' B R' L' l' r b' u 
2. (8.08) L' U' L' B L R L U' r b u' 
3. 4.53 L R L' R B' U B R' l' r b' u' 
4. 3.80 B U B L B U' B L u 
5. (2.96) L R U L' R' U' R' U' b 
6. 4.72 R' L' R' U' L R' B' R r b u 
7. 4.96 R' U' R' L U R L R' l' r' u 
8. 5.60 U' L' R U' L R U L r b u' 
9. 5.07 U' L R B' L B' L R U' l' b 
10. 4.76 U' B' U R B R L R' l 
11. 4.36 B' L R L' U' L R' U' r b u' 
12. 6.79 U B' L U' L' R L B l b' u'

failed the last solve

gj me


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Round 11
Race to sub-10*
Shengshou, Keyhole

*Ao12: 10.93*
10.14, 11.00, 13.56, (14.38), 11.56, (6.78), 12.23, 10.16, 10.63, 9.07, 9.64, 11.35


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 11
LBL
sub to -5.7
Moyu Pyraminx M

ao 12: 5.88 :/

Started bad, ended good 
Lijst met tijden:
1. 8.262 L' U B R U' B R' L' l' r b' u // counting 8 sad
2. 6.449 L' U' L' B L R L U' r b u' // bad time 
3. (4.361) L R L' R B' U B R' l' r b' u' 
4. 5.320 B U B L B U' B L u 
5. (8.653) L R U L' R' U' R' U' b //rip
6. 5.509 R' L' R' U' L R' B' R r b u 
7. 5.713 R' U' R' L U R L R' l' r' u 
8. 5.959 U' L' R U' L R U L r b u' 
9. 5.760 U' L R B' L B' L R U' l' b 
10. 4.975 U' B' U R B R L R' l 
11. 5.588 B' L R L' U' L R' U' r b u' 
12. 5.339 U B' L U' L' R L B l b' u'


----------



## Lewis (Mar 12, 2017)

*ROUND 11*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: (11.02), 8.03, 9.36, 9.81, (6.21), 10.15, 10.67, 10.09, 8.01, 6.51, 8.09, 8.09.

*Average: 8.88
*
Think I'm just hideously inconsistent from day to day, on pyraminx especially. It's going to be sheer fluke if I get three sub-8s in a row.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

*Round 11
Race to sub 20*
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: LBL

*Pyraminx: 18.26 (1/3)
*
1. 20.42 
2. 16.92 
3. (14.38) 
4. 19.74 
5. 15.29 
6. 20.47 
7. 14.79 
8. 19.20 
9. (21.75) 
10. 20.20 
11. 17.06 
12. 18.46 

This is my BEST average ever for pyraminx ao12!


----------



## CapriPhonix (Mar 13, 2017)

*Round 11*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu!! It finally arrived!!!
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my shitty 2-Flip Method


Times:

(7.20+), 4.34, 5.54, 6.25, 4.20, 5.03, 5.34, 5.39, (3.90), 4.19, 4.99, 4.33

*Average: 4.96
*
Oh my god I actually did it... the last four solves definitely carried me. I absolutely LOVE this new magnetic pyraminx. So fricking good. However, other than the tips (which I can get used to I think), I do have one pet peeve: as @DGCubes said in his Review: 



"Now here comes my only complaint with this puzzle: corner cutting"
Some times, when doing certain fingertricks, it locks up and just doesn't go through which can be really annoying. It's not as bad as the lock ups on the regular moyu, but are still a tiny bit frustrating. But despite this, I personally believe this is the best pyra on the market (I still need to try the qiyi magnetic though).


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 14, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 11
Race to Sub-8 
Method: L4E
Pyra: Moyu Magnetic

*Ao12: 9.13
*
1. 8.78 
2. 8.20 
3. 8.51 
4. 8.99 
5. 8.80 
6. 10.86 
7. 10.04 
8. 9.67 
9. 8.34 
10. 9.07 
11. (7.86) 
12. (11.25) 

Improving! 

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 17, 2017)

Next round will be up tonight. I'm working on a spreadsheet for the results!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 11 Results*
 

How do you guys like it? 

@asacuber next time if you tell me your method and main pyraminx and I will add it.

*Round 12*

1. U' R' L' B R B U' L' b u 
2. U L' B' R' L R U' B L' l u 
3. L B R B' R B U' L' b' 
4. U R U' B R B R' L' l 
5. R B R L' U R B' U l' u' 
6. U L U' L B' U R L' U' l' r' b 
7. L U' R U L B' L U l r b 
8. U L' U R L' U' B U' l' r' b u' 
9. L B R U L' B L' R l r' b' 
10. U' L B' U' L U' L R' L l r b u 
11. U R L B U' R U' B' L r u 
12. U R L B R B' R' L l' b'

Good luck!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 11
Race to sub-7*
Cube: Shengshou
Method: 1-Flip
4.19, 4.42, 6.47, 5.48, (4.14), 7.85, 4.50, 7.24, 8.02+, (13.10), 8.15, 4.29 = 6.06 *(3/3)*

Hooray!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 18, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 11 Results*
> View attachment 7663
> 
> How do you guys like it?
> ...


I love it! That table is awesome dude, makes things more organised and easy to track


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> *Round 11
> Race to sub-7*
> Cube: Shengshou
> Method: 1-Flip
> ...


Why don't you buy a Magnetic Pyraminx?


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 18, 2017)

Round 12
Race to Sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell Pyra
L4E, a bit of one looking but still working on it

4.17, 3.02, 3.99, (2.88), 3.69, (4.51), 3.81, 3.50, 3.62, 4.29, 4.05, 2.99 = *3.71
*
Nice average, still working on one looking, 2.88 and 2.99 were both almost completely one looked besides last 2 - 3 moves. I have been having fun with experimenting with even more advanced pyraminx methods besides L4E. I know that a lot of fast people use multiple methods and then choose the best method for the scramble so I will probably switch to that soon. This week I will learn either 1 flip or oka and I will include 12 solves for it along side my L4E solves next round  I think the max amount of moves to solve a Pyra is 7 or 8 and it would be cool if I you could learn every advanced method and just be able to reverse the scramble by looking at the cube, maybe with a lot of practice and work it could be possible.....


----------



## asacuber (Mar 18, 2017)

My method L4E w/ little LBL and top first
Moyu magnetic pyraminx


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 18, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 11 Results*
> View attachment 7663
> 
> How do you guys like it?
> ...





I like it way better! I like how it is a spreadsheet now!! Very Good job CornerCutter!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 18, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Why don't you buy a Magnetic Pyraminx?



Mostly because I'm lazy and partially broke
I also don't think it really makes that much of a difference. If I was closing in on the 4 second territory I would look to buy one, but otherwise I think sub 6 is very possible to get on a shengshou or any non-magnetic pyraminx with a bit of practice.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 18, 2017)

Might as well start doing this. 

Round 12
Race to Sub-4
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (Getting the magnetic in a few days :O)
Method: Intuitive L4E
Average: 4.55
Times: 4.30, 4.46, 3.67, 3.85, 3.56, (7.90), 5.48, 4.84, 4.67, 5.91, 4.76, (3.08)


----------



## CapriPhonix (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 12*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu (I love this thing)
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my shitty 2-Flip Method

Times:
3.17, 3.93, 5.38, 4.63, (3.02), (15.79), 4.13, 4.85, 6.17, 6.60, 6.24, 4.00 

*Average: 4.91
*
ehh a lot of the scrambles were pretty damn easy imo so while I am happy I'm still not convinced.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 18, 2017)

Round 12
Race to sub 10
Shengshou, keyhole

Ao12: 9.76
(13.46), 9.05, (7.90), 8.21, 7.91, (11.03+2=)13.03, 8.20, 9.69, 11.16, 10.35, 11.19, 8.78

I'm happy, went kinda close because of +2. However I made a pb ao5 in the middle. Improving.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 13*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.88, 4.21, (2.32), 2.56, 2.80, 4.32, 3.88, 3.22, 3.47, 3.85, (5.19+), 2.41 = 3.46 average


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 19, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Mostly because I'm lazy and partially broke
> I also don't think it really makes that much of a difference. If I was closing in on the 4 second territory I would look to buy one, but otherwise I think sub 6 is very possible to get on a shengshou or any non-magnetic pyraminx with a bit of practice.


I average around 3.5 - 3.9 on X Man Bell and 5 - 6 on partially modded shengshou, might be different comparison for other people but that is just my two cents


----------



## Lewis (Mar 19, 2017)

*ROUND 12*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 6.64, 8.47, 9.47, 6.76, 9.00, 9.19, 11.22, 10.79, 5.31, (11.35), 10.14, (4.77).

*Average: 8.70*


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 19, 2017)

*Round 12*
sub to -5.7 [1/3] 
LBL
Moyu Pyraminx M

25th of March is my comp, I hope I got some nice times and get a ~5.5 ao5 which is a 5th time of the Netherlands 
avg of 12: 5.494

1. 4.405 U' R' L' B R B U' L' b u 
2. 5.429 U L' B' R' L R U' B L' l u 
3. 4.229 L B R B' R B U' L' b' 
4. (DNF(6.406)) U R U' B R B R' L' l 
5. 4.947 R B R L' U R B' U l' u' 
6. 6.032 U L U' L B' U R L' U' l' r' b 
7. 6.588 L U' R U L B' L U l r b 
8. 5.268 U L' U R L' U' B U' l' r' b u' 
9. 5.570 L B R U L' B L' R l r' b' 
10. 5.993 U' L B' U' L U' L R' L l r b u 
11. 6.481 U R L B U' R U' B' L r u 
12. (3.003) U R L B R B' R' L l' b'


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 19, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I average around 3.5 - 3.9 on X Man Bell and 5 - 6 on partially modded shengshou, might be different comparison for other people but that is just my two cents



Very intesting ...
I am going to a comp next week so maybe I'll be able to try one out there


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2017)

Race to sub 8
XMan mag
LBL

Times: 5.94, 11.17, 8.94, (5.03), 6.64, 9.42, 7.46, (11.86), 10.35, 8.63, 7.77, 6.73= 8.30 Ao12

Didn't really do anything bad (except for the 11s), I am just super inconsistent.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 21, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 12
Race to Sub-8 
Method: L4E
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic

*Ao12: 8.37
*
1. (5.51) 
2. 7.53 
3. 8.05 
4. 7.27 
5. 10.53 
6. 6.96 
7. 7.68 
8. 7.17 
9. (11.97) 
10. 8.32 
11. 11.27 
12. 8.83 

Not bad, improving every week even though I haven't practiced pyra much this week. My goal is to do a few ao50 this week.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 12
Race to sub 20*
Method: LBL
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic

*Ao12: 16.57 [2/3]
*
1. (23.12) 
2. 21.25 
3. 16.14 
4. 21.24 
5. (8.94) 
6. 17.34 
7. 14.78 
8. 18.08 
9. 17.23 
10. 19.38 
11. 10.39 
12. 9.83 

I am really improving!!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 22, 2017)

*Round 12 Results*
**

*Round 13 - *(ends March 28)
1. U R' L' R' U L' U' R' l r' b u'
2. L' B' R U' R L U' L l' b' u'
3. U R U L U B' R U l r' u'
4. U R' U R U R B L' U l' u'
5. U L U B' U' B' U' R U' l' r b' u
6. U L' R U L R U B' R' l r' b u'
7. U' B L R U' B L' B'
8. B' R U B' L' U' R' L' l' r
9. U' R L U' B L B' R' U r' b' u
10. B' R' B L' R' B L' B' b u
11. U' R L U' R' B R B' r b
12. U L B R' U R' U L B' b' u'

Congratulations @Christopher Cabrera for graduating! Three of you guys are 1 round from graduating also!

I improved the chart even more!

Good luck!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 12 Results*
> *View attachment 7676*
> 
> *Round 13 - *(ends March 28)
> ...


Chart looks really good! Makes it easy to see how everyones averages are improving


----------



## Carl La Hood (Mar 22, 2017)

*Round 13*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell 
L4E

(4.73), 3.85, 3.87, 3.71, 3.84, 4.12, 3.69, (2.71), 3.31, 3.12, 2.95, 3.34 = 3.58 

Yay! Very close to 3.5 and overall a very consistent average. I would complain that there are not enough sub 3 singles but there were barely any singles above 3 and a few below 3.5 so thats cool. Happy with that average 

P.S I have been learning 1 flip and I currently average around 15 seconds with it, once I am sub 6 with 1 flip I may use it in a few solves, L4E will still be my main method but if I can look ahead an easier 1 flip solve than L4E then I will do 1 flip. L4E will still take up like 99% of my solves.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

*Round 13
Race to sub 20*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL
*
Ao12: 17.14 [3/3]
*
1. 19.24 
2. 20.07 
3. 16.74 
4. 16.43 
5. (12.26) 
6. 15.72 
7. 17.78 
8. 17.93 
9. 14.60 
10. 19.91 
11. (20.72) 
12. 12.99


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 22, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> Chart looks really good! Makes it easy to see how everyones averages are improving


Thank you! I love it too! It will be easy to input everyones times now too.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2017)

*Round 13*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.72, 3.86, 3.12, (5.93+), 2.89, 3.90, 3.10, 4.15, 4.55, 3.68, (2.83), 3.85 = 3.68 average

So incapable of getting a good average in these races...


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 23, 2017)

*Round 13*
Race to sub-6
Shengshou
1-Flip/Oka

5.69, 7.14, (5.06), 5.75, (10.51), 6.92, 5.58, 9.34, 8.32, 6.33, 5.99, 5.28 = *6.63 (0/3) *

I blame the scrambles


Spoiler



Or maybe its because I still use a shengshou :confused:


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

Round 13
Pyra: xMan bell magnetic pyraminx
Race to: Sub-9
Method: LBL
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 12: 11.049

Time List:
1. 13.461 U R' L' R' U L' U' R' l r' b u'
2. 7.637 L' B' R U' R L U' L l' b' u'
3. 11.934 U R U L U B' R U l r' u'
4. 13.194 U R' U R U R B L' U l' u'
5. 9.694 U L U B' U' B' U' R U' l' r b' u
6. (14.042) U L' R U L R U B' R' l r' b u'
7. (6.071) U' B L R U' B L' B'
8. 6.874 B' R U B' L' U' R' L' l' r
9. 9.194 U' R L U' B L B' R' U r' b' u
10. 12.647 B' R' B L' R' B L' B' b u
11. 13.014 U' R L U' R' B R B' r b
12. 12.843 U L B R' U R' U L B' b' u'
I recently discovered i got better in the course of a week so.... after I graduate my goal is sub 6.5


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 24, 2017)

Round 13
Moyu Magnetic M
LBL
sub to -5.7 [0/3] 
ao12: 5.990

Nahh, not happy with it at all. Comp is tomorrow, so a sub -6 is possible

1. (8.275) U R' L' R' U L' U' R' l r' b u' //cube felt out of my hands, rip
2. 5.004 L' B' R U' R L U' L l' b' u' 
3. 6.674 U R U L U B' R U l r' u' 
4. 6.119 U R' U R U R B L' U l' u' 
5. 5.220 U L U B' U' B' U' R U' l' r b' u 
6. 6.725 U L' R U L R U B' R' l r' b u' 
7. 5.283 U' B L R U' B L' B' 
8. (4.864) B' R U B' L' U' R' L' l' r 
9. 5.803 U' R L U' B L B' R' U r' b' u 
10. 5.811 B' R' B L' R' B L' B' b u 
11. 6.128 U' R L U' R' B R B' r b 
12. 7.128 U L B R' U R' U L B' b' u'


----------



## João Santos (Mar 25, 2017)

*Round 13*
João Vinicius Santos
Cube: Qiyi Magnetic
Race to sub 7
Method: LBL

Average: 6.80 [1/3] I h

Times: 5.05, 7.26, 7.23, 7.30, 5.95, (4.08), 6.23, 7.22, 8.08, (11.95), 6.16, 7.48

*Comments: I'm Back! *After last round a lot of things happened, I stopped practicing Pyra and started to focus on Skewb, what really helped me, because I won an official competition and I'm now 12 in Brazil and 51 in South America for skewb average, at least I won pyra in my last competition with a 7.20 average, that is my tied PB. I have another one in 5 weeks, so I will try hard to win on Pyra again.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 26, 2017)

I got the comp yesterday and it went 'ok'. 6.30 average which placed me 7th of the Netherlands and I ended in a 4th place in the comp. That's not bad for my second comp


----------



## Lewis (Mar 27, 2017)

*ROUND 13*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 10.72, 7.75, 8.60, 9.03, 8.79, 9.18, 7.48, (11.52), 8.20, 11.21, 8.10, (6.95).

*Average: 8.91
*
Beginning to think that maybe sub-8 was a bit too optimistic... maybe sub-9 might have been a better target.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 27, 2017)

*Race to sub 8
Xman magnetic
LBL
*
9.11, 9.90, 9.83, (10.21), 8.03, 7.28, 9.02, (5.16), 8.50, 8.82, 8.82, 6.83= 8.61 Ao12

Consistent but meh


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

*R13
sub 10*

*Ao12 9.79 (2/3)
*
9.51, (DNF), 7.25, 8.46, 11.69, 9.90, 8.15, 8.09, 12.29, 11.84, (5.84), 10.72

Again very close but the sub-6 saved me


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 13
Race to sub-8
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 9.31*

1. 9.12 
2. 7.44 
3. 9.19 
4. 9.28 
5. 10.70 
6. 8.82 
7. 9.62 
8. (6.45) 
9. (11.30) 
10. 10.79 
11. 8.34 
12. 9.72 

I knew this round would be an unlucky one (R13), very consistent though.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 12 Results*
> *View attachment 7676*
> 
> *Round 13 - *(ends March 28)
> ...


race to sub5.5 round 13 (xmd bell) (intuitive l4e)
5.36, 5.04, 5.02, 4.68, 4.03, (6.67), 4.10, 5.56, 6.45, (3.98), 4.54, 5.67 = 5.05 avg12 (1/3)


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 13
> Race to sub-8
> Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
> ...


What time do rounds end


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> What time do rounds end


You can still post it anytime before I post the results.

The next round will be up sometime tonight.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 29, 2017)

*Round 13 Results
 *

Congratulations @FireCuber for graduating!

Us sub-8 people are having a hard time.

Welcome back @João Santos and @YouCubing!

*Round 14 - *(ends April 4)

1. U B' U' L' B' R L B' U' l' r
2. U L' U' B' L B' R B' L' l r b' u'
3. U L B R L' U' L R' r b'
4. R U' L' U' L U' R L l r'
5. U' R B' R' B' R' U' B l' r' b'
6. U' R B L' B' L' B U l r' b u'
7. R U' R' U' R' B L B' b' u
8. L' R L' U L R' U' B r u
9. R U L' R U R B U l b' u'
10. B' U' R' L U R B L' l
11. U L' U' B U' L' U L' B' l r'
12. L U L R U L' U B b

Good Luck!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 29, 2017)

*Round 14*
Race to sub-6
Moyu Magnetic
1-Flip/Oka

5.26, (9.06), 4.04, 4.16, 4.49, 5.51, 4.34, 7.71, 5.31, (3.95), 6.40, 3.96 *= 5.12 (1/3)*


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 13 Results
> View attachment 7704 *
> 
> Congratulations @FireCuber for graduating!
> ...


r14 xmd bell intuitive l4e race to sub5.5
5.18, 4.68, 4.07, (2.64), 5.81, 5.87, 5.45, 4.93, (6.88), 2.73, 5.67, 4.20 = 4.86 avg12
(2/3)
doing 2 in one day is cool


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 29, 2017)

You guys are quick! Thanks for competing!

What method do you think I should learn next? I want to learn a few more methods. What is the best way to get faster besides practice?


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> You guys are quick! Thanks for competing!
> 
> What method do you think I should learn next? I want to learn a few more methods. What is the best way to get faster besides practice?


If you are looking into new methods you should probably start with key hole and once you are familiar with that look into 1 flip or oka


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 29, 2017)

*Round 14*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.97, 3.21, 2.62, (1.82), 3.07, (6.79+), 2.75, 3.34, 4.19, 2.32, 2.65, 2.36 = 2.95 average

Yeahhhhhhh! I was bound to get one of these finally, lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 29, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *Round 14*
> Race to sub-3
> MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

*Round 14
Race to sub 15*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 14.39 [1/3]*

1. 17.58 
2. (19.79) 
3. (8.67) 
4. 17.94 
5. 14.98 
6. 16.71 
7. 13.03 
8. 13.87 
9. 17.21 
10. 13.70 
11. 9.31 
12. 9.50 

This time was GREAT!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 31, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *Round 14*
> Race to sub-3
> MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...


Nice!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Round 14
Race to sub-10
*
9.11, 9.19, 6.15, 8.21, 10.33, 10.72, 9.70, 12.40, 11.75, 7.94, 9.59, 6.31 *= 9.29 (3/3)
*
There were some really bad solves in the middle, but however, I'm improving. Let's see which goal I'll come up with next week.


----------



## João Santos (Apr 1, 2017)

*Round 14*

João Santos
Race to Sub 7 (2/3)
Cube: Qiyi X-Man Design Magnetic
Method: LBL
Average: 5.68

Times: 5.46, 5.53, 6.42, (3.75), 6.36, (13.64), 5.54, 5.06, 6.16, 6.86, 5.53, 3.87

*Comments:*
Okay, I really wasn't expecting this average, including that counting 4, I don't know, but this may be my best average on this thread, I think I'm getting better because I'm getting used to my new pyraminx. Next competition in 30 days, hope I can win again.


----------



## CubingBanana (Apr 1, 2017)

Round 14
Cube - xMan bell magnetic
Method - LBL
Standing - 1/3
Race to sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-1
avg of 12: 8.057

Time List:
1. 9.479 U B' U' L' B' R L B' U' l' r
2. 7.358 U L' U' B' L B' R B' L' l r b' u'
3. 8.262 U L B R L' U' L R' r b'
4. 5.379 R U' L' U' L U' R L l r'
5. 6.762 U' R B' R' B' R' U' B l' r' b'
6. (16.565) U' R B L' B' L' B U l r' b u'
7. 11.152 R U' R' U' R' B L B' b' u
8. 6.758 L' R L' U L R' U' B r u
9. 12.219 R U L' R U R B U l b' u'
10. 6.169 B' U' R' L U R B L' l
11. 7.029 U L' U' B U' L' U L' B' l r'
12. (5.105) L U L R U L' U B b

I got 1/3 yay!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 1, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> Round 14
> Cube - xMan bell magnetic
> Method - LBL
> Standing - 1/3
> ...



That's a good idea to do race to sub-9. I'm stuck at sub-8.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 2, 2017)

*Round 14*
Race to sub 3.5
Methods: L4E, LBL, 1-flip, Oka. (I only use methods other than L4E if I can one look the whole solve with that method but not with L4E)
X Man Magnetic Bell pyra

4.01, 4.06, 2.89, 2.32, 4.10, (4.36), 3.43, 3.71, 4.00, (2.16), 3.03, 3.11 = *3.46
*
This week I learnt Oka and worked on 1-flip so my average could have been a lot better because I didn't practice L4E that much. I'm not gonna continue working on 1 flip or oka or anything for now, Im gonna focus entirely on one looking L4E as one looking really helps my solves  Im gonna try to do 100 solves a day now because I have been doing less than a 100 per week so hopefully doing an Average of 100 per day will help improvement heaps  I might start a thread later to record my results for Average of 100 daily so if anyone wants to join in they can 

*1/3 *


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 2, 2017)

Round 14
LBL
Moyu Pyraminx M
sub to -5.7

ao 12: 5.380

1. 6.538 U B' U' L' B' R L B' U' l' r 
2. (8.140) U L' U' B' L B' R B' L' l r b' u' 
3. (3.558) U L B R L' U' L R' r b' 
4. 3.725 R U' L' U' L U' R L l r' 
5. 7.209 U' R B' R' B' R' U' B l' r' b' 
6. 5.585 U' R B L' B' L' B U l r' b u' 
7. 4.230 R U' R' U' R' B L B' b' u 
8. 7.397 L' R L' U L R' U' B r u 
9. 6.455 R U L' R U R B U l b' u' 
10. 4.071 B' U' R' L U R B L' l 
11. 4.998 U L' U' B U' L' U L' B' l r' 
12. 3.590 L U L R U L' U B b


----------



## Lewis (Apr 3, 2017)

*ROUND 14*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 7.61, (12.48), 6.52, (4.76), 8.13, 8.11, 9.64, 8.86, 10.69, 8.91, 7.82, 5.13.

*Average: 8.14*


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

When are you going to post the results? I thought you post them on monday.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> When are you going to post the results? I thought you post them on monday.


No I close it sometime on Tuesday(today). The round is still open until I post the results.

I still have to do mine.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 5, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 14 
Race to sub-8
Pyraminx: Moyu M.
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 7.44
*
1. 9.46 
2. (12.79) 
3. 7.75 
4. 8.03 
5. (5.28) 
6. 6.56 
7. 7.77 
8. 5.84 
9. 6.81 
10. 6.16 
11. 8.41 
12. 7.59 

Wow, yay! Some of this was just luck. At least I got sub-8 once!

Next round up soon.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 5, 2017)

I think I'll finish my sub 5.7 LBL and then I'll sub -8 L4E


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 6, 2017)

*Round 14 Results*


*Round 15 - *(ends April 11)
1. U L' U L' R U L R L r b'
2. U B U L' U L' B' U l' r b
3. R L' B R' U R U' R r'
4. L R L B R L' R U L' b' u
5. L R B R' L' R' U' R r b u
6. L U' L' R' B' U B' U l r' b' u'
7. L U L' B U L' R' U' R' l r b u
8. U' R' B' L R' L' B L' l r' u
9. U' R' U' B U' L' B' L l' r b' u
10. R B L' R' B R L' R' r' b u
11. B U' R' B L' U R B' l' r b' u
12. U B' U' L B U B L' l r' b u

Wow, lots of Red this week! Great job everyone. I finally got sub-8.

Congrats @T1_M0 for graduating! Sub-9 is next.

Sorry for being late, but I'm working hard on my cubing podcast CornerTwist.

I'm planning on having a Pyraminx episode soon!


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 6, 2017)

*Round 15*
Race to sub-3
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

(4.63), 2.56, (2.12), 2.68, 2.88, 3.76, 4.38, 2.65, 2.74, 3.02, 3.27, 4.58 = 3.25 average


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 6, 2017)

*Round 15*
Race to sub-6
Moyu Magnetic
1-Flip/Oka

5.59, 5.90, (4.39), 7.50, 4.41, 6.92, 6.59, 5.24, 5.20, 5.48, 6.17, (9.57) = *5.90 (2/3)*


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 6, 2017)

*Round 15
Race to sub 15*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 14.79 [2/3]
*
1. 11.63 
2. 15.72 
3. 13.75 
4. (10.37) 
5. 14.41 
6. 15.19 
7. (18.42) 
8. 11.75 
9. 16.43 
10. 16.66 
11. 15.58 
12. 16.77 

Not the best this time...but I still got under 15 sec! Yay!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 8, 2017)

*Round 15*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Bell
L4E + Bunch of other stuff

(3.03), 3.67, 3.55, 3.21, 3.93, 4.82, 3.75, 4.08, 3.88, 4.42, (4.85), 4.50 = 3.98

Been busy this week so haven't had time to do the 100 solves a day thing but I did do more solves/week than I normally do. School holidays (Australia) start today so I am gonna be trying to do 100 solves a day and hopefully end up with 1400 solves in two weeks


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 9, 2017)

Round 15
LBL
sub -5.7
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
ao12: 5.736  I will switch to L4E and I'll start next round with sub -7

I deleted a time oops, that's why the scrambles aren't correct (the last one)

1. 5.887 U L' U L' R U L R L r b' 
2. 5.317 U B U L' U L' B' U l' r b 
3. 4.164 R L' B R' U R U' R r' 
4. 5.606 L R L B R L' R U L' b' u 
5. 6.119 L R B R' L' R' U' R r b u 
6. (8.656) L U' L' R' B' U B' U l r' b' u' 
7. 6.773 L U L' B U L' R' U' R' l r b u 
8. 4.853 U' R' B' L R' L' B L' l r' u 
9. 6.151 U' R' U' B U' L' B' L l' r b' u 
10. 5.097 R B L' R' B R L' R' r' b u 
11. (3.146) U B' U' L B U B L' l r' b u 
12. 7.396 L' B' R U' B L' R B l' b u


----------



## João Santos (Apr 9, 2017)

*Round 15*
Race to sub 7
João Vinicius Santos 
Qiyi Magnetic XMan Design
LBL + L4E 
Average: 5.90 (3/3) and (2/3) for sub 6

*Times: *5.23, 7.57, (3.95), 4.52, 6.22, (10.94), 6.94, 7.78, 8.33, 6.18, 6.25 = 5.90

*Comments:* Grafuated for sub 7 again, I'm improving faster than what I thought I would, nextly I will run for sub 5.5, as I got 2 sub 6 in sequence, I will risk doing that. I Have a comp in three weeks, and I think I only can win it doing a sub 6 average, so I will start practing pyra a lot again.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 10, 2017)

*Round 15*
Race to sub-8
QiYi Pyraminx (the cheap one not the good one idk what its called)
LBL

8.08, 7.63, (4.72), 7.58, 10.32, (11.68), 8.76, 8.73, 10.86, 8.11, 10.28, 10.86

Eh pretty good for me. that 3 move layer was pretty good on solve #3 lol. Someday i will be sub dg, that day is not today haha


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 10, 2017)

Round 15
keyhole, Shengshou pyra
And I'm racing straight to *sub-8 *(I think I'm definitely sub-9 already)

7.02, 7.19, 7.70, 6.07, (5.76), 9.28, 9.89, 10.48, 6.93, 8.17, 8.83, (12.53+) *= 8.16
*
I started really great!! Then the 9- and 10-sec solves (the last one with over-inspection) cost me the sub-8. However I'm happy. Comp coming this weekend, hope I can get sub-8. I think I have even a great chance to get to the finals.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 11, 2017)

*ROUND 15*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 8.26, 6.64, (5.16), 8.16, 5.80, 10.80, (16.98), 7.79, 6.99, 10.08, 8.76, 7.25.

*Average: 8.05*


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 12, 2017)

Round 15
Race to Sub-8
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: L4E

*Ao12: 7.34
*
1. 6.55 
2. 6.32 
3. 5.76 
4. 7.22 
5. 7.38 
6. 8.15 
7. 8.33 
8. (5.61) 
9. 8.83 
10. 6.57 
11. 8.21 
12. (8.95) 

Not one time over 8sec! I think I getting better!

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 13, 2017)

*Round 15 Results*
 


*Round 16 - *(ends April 18)

1. U' L B R' B L' B R' l' b u
2. R B L' U R' U R' L' b u'
3. U' R U' B L' U R L' l' r' b
4. L' R' B' U' R' U B R' l' r b
5. R' L R' U R' L R L R' u'
6. U R L B' U L' U L l' b' u'
7. L' U R B' R U B U' u
8. U' R B' R' U L' R U r' b
9. R U B' R L U' R' U r' u'
10. U L' B R L R B' U' R l' r' b'
11. L' U' B L' R B U L' l r u
12. L B L B L B U' L' r'

Congrats @Joao Santos for graduating! Good luck on sub-5.5!

Welcome @BirdPuzzles!

Lets hope for a great round for everyone(more for me) next time! I'm feeling more confident with sub-8!

Good luck @T1_M0 and @João Santos at your comps!

Also if anyone ever sees a mistake on the spreadsheet please tell me.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 13, 2017)

*Round 16*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Bell
L4E + more

4.12, (4.77), 4.49, 3.98, 2.95, 4.06, 3.30, 3.53, 3.55, 4.07, (2.73), 2.75 = *3.68
*
Could have been a bit better, the 4.77 and 4.49 were pretty bad but Ill take it. I have gotten a 1.99, 1.68 and 1.52 in only a three day period and I have been getting pure sub 4 avg of 12s so I was hoping for sub 3.5 but 3.68 is fine, hopefully next week


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 13, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 16 Results*
> *View attachment 7772 *
> 
> 
> ...



Should I have sub 8 as my goal now


----------



## João Santos (Apr 13, 2017)

*Round 16 - João Santos
Race to sub 5.5
Cube: *Qiyi XMD Magnetic
*Method: *LBL mostly, with some L4E stuff
*Average: *5.85

*Times: *5.59, 6.05, *DNF*, 5.83, 5.61, 6.78, 5.20, 4.66, 5.16, 5.94, 7.63, *4.49 = 5.85

Comments:*
That DNF really destroyed my average, It should be an sub 5, and with that my average would definetively be or sub 5.5 or close to that, but there is no problem, until next week I will train more to get sub 5.5. I'm also training some L4E stuff at home, but I'm always getting a 2-flip case idk why. Competition in 17 days


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 13, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Should I have sub 8 as my goal now


Thanks for telling me. I'll fix it.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Round 16
keyhole with Shengshou
race to sub-8
*
12.98, 7.60, 8.83, 8.65, 8.06, 8.72, (6.73), 7.53, 8.14, 9.53, 7.53, (DNF (7.43)) *= 8.76
*
Major fails there, started with 13, and of course ended with DNF by doing wrong LL alg. Average of 12 was 8.20 without that DNF.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 13, 2017)

*Round 16*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.91, 2.96, 3.78, (4.52), 3.18, 3.74, (2.48), 2.51, 3.75, 3.85, 2.73, 3.10 = 3.25 average

Same average as last time.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

*Round 16
Race to sub 15*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 13.12 [3/3]*

1. 14.71 
2. 13.68 
3. 14.89 
4. 17.55 
5. (7.92) 
6. (18.42) 
7. 9.24 
8. 9.77 
9. 14.52 
10. 13.87 
11. 11.74 
12. 11.17 

This was the best time ever!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 16, 2017)

*Round 16*
Race to sub 7 (trying L4E now)
Moyu Magnetic
Method: L4E

ao12: 6.238 GOT A WOWIE 4.936 AO12 WITH LBL HOLY WOWO
1. 7.273 U' L B R' B L' B R' l' b u 
2. 7.856 R B L' U R' U R' L' b u' 
3. 7.349 U' R U' B L' U R L' l' r' b 
4. 6.044 L' R' B' U' R' U B R' l' r b 
5. 4.754 R' L R' U R' L R L R' u' 
6. 6.984 U R L B' U L' U L l' b' u' 
7. 5.761 L' U R B' R U B U' u 
8. 5.846 U' R B' R' U L' R U r' b 
9. (17.053) R U B' R L U' R' U r' u' 
10. 5.346 U L' B R L R B' U' R l' r' b' 
11. 5.169 L' U' B L' R B U L' l r u 
12. (4.483) L B L B L B U' L' r'


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 16, 2017)

*Round 16*
Race to sub-8
QiYi QiMing
Method: LBL

7.85, 9.46, 9.10, 7.38, 7.19, 7.50, 7.38, 8.39, 7.85, (11.51), (5.03), 9.25 = 8.14 avg

Pretty good average for me. Could have been a sub 8, but i messed up on that 11 second solve.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 17, 2017)

*ROUND 16*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 9.65, 7.81, 8.62, (10.34), (5.88), 10.27, 7.91, 6.63, 7.68, 8.40, 8.62, 7.40.

*Average: 8.30*


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 19, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 16
Race to Sub-8 
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 7.48[3/3]
*
1. 6.70 
2. (9.87) 
3. 9.11 
4. 6.53 
5. (6.31) 
6. 9.69 
7. 7.45 
8. 6.56 
9. 6.58 
10. 6.96 
11. 8.32 
12. 6.84 

Yay! I did it! This feels amazing after doing sub-8 for eight weeks! 

I would have gotten sub-7 if not for the 9's. Before this average I got a 6.70 ao12.

Next round will be up tomorrow. Feel free to do it if you haven't already.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 16 Results*
 


*Round 17 - *(ends April 25)

1. L B' U R' B' R' L U l b' 
2. U B L' U' L' R' L B 
3. U B' U L' B' R' B U' L' l' b u 
4. U L B U B U L U l r u 
5. B R U R' L' B U' L l b u' 
6. U R' L B U B' U B' l' r' b u 
7. U B U' R' L U L R' b u 
8. R' L' U' B U R B L' b' u 
9. U' L' R B R' U R' U' r' u' 
10. L' R' L U B' R' U L B' l r' b' u 
11. R U' R U R' B R' L l u' 
12. L U L U' B' R B L r' b

Congrats to @FireCuber and @CornerCutter (me) for graduating! I finally did it, sub-7 is next! 

@Lewis you are very consistent! You'll have a break though soon!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 20, 2017)

Round 17
Race to Sub-6
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: 1-Flip, WO

5.25, (3.42), 6.46, 4.38, 6.10, 7.27, 4.73, 5.73, 4.58, 6.59, (12.56), 4.19 = *5.53 (idk if this counts/ 3)*


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 17*
Race to sub-8
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Method: LBL

8.12, 7.92, 6.78, 7.12, (8.73), 7.37, (5.83), 7.61, 6.94, 8.36, 8.50, 6.79 = 7.55 avg

Pretty good average for me. Been getting more and more of them sub 8, even got my first sub-8 ao 50 today!
My goal is sub 7 by Texas Two Day Showdown (let me know if you are going! I'm super pumped it's my first comp).

Edit: i did round 16 instead of 17 accidentally


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 17*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell
L4E and more

(2.89), 3.64, 3.41, 2.98, 4.03, 3.63, 3.51, 3.81, (4.11), 4.04, 3.21, 2.93 = 3.51 

Wow that is disappointing lol :confused:. Was hoping for sub 3.5 and only 0.02 off. Anyway I was thinking of color coding my times like this: *1.xx 2.xx 3.xx 4.xx 5.xx+ DNF *to make it easier to see the fast and slow ones or something idk. I will definitely get sub 3.5 next week. 

EDIT: Right after I posted this I got a 3.40 avgof12 
Time List:
1. 3.68 U R B' R' U R' U B U' l b' 
2. 3.63 L B L' U R' B U' R l b' u' 
3. 3.33 U L B L R' B' L' U' R r b' 
4. (3.77) U' L B U' R L R B r 
5. 2.81 U' B' U L' R U' R U' l' r 
6. 3.71 U' R B L' R L' U R B l' u 
7. 3.52 L' R' L B L' U' L U' l r' u 
8. 3.19 L' R' L B R' U R' B' U r b u 
9. (1.73) L R L U L U' L' R' b 
10. 3.17 U L' R' U R U' L' R l' r' b' u 
11. 3.52 U L U' R U' R B' U' R' r' u 
12. 3.34 U' R L U R' L' U R' l r'


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 17*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.93, 2.44, 4.30, (2.08), 3.50, 3.41, 2.62, 2.26, (DNF), 4.67, 2.39, 2.98 = 3.25 average

Same average 3 weeks in a row... why couldn't I have raced to sub-3.26?


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

*Round 17
Race to sub 13*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 14.15*

1. (18.11) 
2. 12.42 
3. 13.92 
4. 12.45 
5. 17.00 
6. 15.93 
7. 14.12 
8. 16.61 
9. 16.80 
10. 14.14 
11. 8.06 
12. (7.63) 

I almost made it to sub 13!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 20, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> *Round 17*
> Race to sub 3.5
> X Man Magnetic Bell
> L4E and more
> ...



I like that idea! Your average was very consistent!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 23, 2017)

Round 17
L4E 
sub -7
xman bell magnetic

avg of 12: 6.673

Lijst met tijden:
1. 7.381 L B' U R' B' R' L U l b' 
2. 6.110 U B L' U' L' R' L B 
3. 5.854 U B' U L' B' R' B U' L' l' b u 
4. (4.733) U L B U B U L U l r u 
5. 7.115 B R U R' L' B U' L l b u' 
6. 6.378 U R' L B U B' U B' l' r' b u 
7. 5.240 U B U' R' L U L R' b u 
8. 7.025 R' L' U' B U R B L' b' u 
9. 6.090 U' L' R B R' U R' U' r' u' 
10. (10.073) L' R' L U B' R' U L B' l r' b' u 
11. 9.223 R U' R U R' B R' L l u' 
12. 6.310 L U L U' B' R B L r' b

2/3


----------



## Lewis (Apr 24, 2017)

*ROUND 17*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 6.59, 7.20, 6.72, 5.31, (10.65), 9.53, 7.01, 9.30, 10.44, 10.58, 9.28, (5.00).

*Average: 8.20
*
First four solves were on track for a sub-8 average but then it all went downhill from there. Irritatingly, I managed a 7.77 Ao12 earlier today, first sub-8 in ages.


----------



## João Santos (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 18
Race to: *Sub 5.5
*Avg: *5.81
*Cube: *X-Man Design Magnetic
*Methods: *L4E, LBL
*Times: *(9.09), 4.04, 7.44, 3.73, 6.94, 8.22, 5.44, 4.26, 5.07, 6.20, (2.84), 6.75 = 5.81

Pretty consistent lul


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 17
Race to Sub-7
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 6.74[1/3]
*
1. 6.27 
2. 7.98 
3. 8.19 
4. 5.07 
5. 7.12 
6. (9.37) 
7. 6.30 
8. 6.03 
9. (3.40) 
10. 8.45 
11. 6.88 
12. 5.04 

Got it! Yay! You better watch out @João Santos.

Next round up soon!


----------



## João Santos (Apr 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 17
> Race to Sub-7
> Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
> ...



I don't know what happened to my average XD
Congratulations friend! You will overcome me soon...


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

João Santos said:


> I don't know what happened to my average XD
> Congratulations friend! You will overcome me soon...


Thanks! Getting sub-8 was hard.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2017)

*Round 17 Results*
 


*Round 18 - *(ends May 2)
1. U' L R' B L' U' L' R L r b' 
2. U L' U R B L' B' R' l 
3. L R L' R U R L' B l' b' 
4. L' B' R L B L' U L' r b' 
5. U L B U' B' U' L' R U' r u' 
6. U L B' R' B U' L' U' R' l r u 
7. R B' L' U' R B' L' B' r b' u' 
8. L B U' B' L' B' R U R l r' u 
9. U' B U B R' L' R L' l r b' 
10. U' R' B' U' L' B L' R l' r b u' 
11. R L' R L U' B' L R l' r 
12. U' B U L' U B L B' l' u

Great job everyone!

@Christopher Cabrera congrats on graduating! All you have to get is 3 weeks sub-x in a row, but it doesn't matter if you miss a week. 

@BirdPuzzles Good luck at your comp! I'm going to my second comp in June.

@Carl La Hood It will be interesting to see your post in this weeks round! Good luck at sub-3.5!

@DGCubes You are very consistent! LOL. Hopefully this round.

@FireCuber Almost! Good luck next time!

@oliviervlcube Your on with L4E! I almost had you.

@Lewis Maybe it is time to learn a new method. L4E might be good. Hopefully you can get a 7.xx Ao12 in this round. 

@João Santos Your consistent too!

@CornerCutter I hope I can stay on this roll! I want to be sub 6 or 5.5 in my comp in June.

Good luck!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 26, 2017)

*Round 18*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell
L4E and more

4.13, 3.12, 3.05, 3.79, 3.03, 3.41, 3.49, (4.70), 3.39, 3.50, 3.68, (2.64) = *3.45* 

Yay! 1/3
Here is what the times look like when color coded 

4.13, 3.12, 3.05, 3.79, 3.03, 3.41, 3.49, (4.70), 3.39, 3.50, 3.68, (2.64) = 3.45

and *bold:

4.13, 3.12, 3.05, 3.79, 3.03, 3.41, 3.49, (4.70), 3.39, 3.50, 3.68, (2.64) = 3.45
*
I think they look better bold, what do you guys think?
Whoops I forgot to click post, I left this open for an hour lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> *Round 18*
> Race to sub 3
> X Man Magnetic Bell
> L4E and more
> ...



Yes, it looks better in bold! I like it! What about if you did a dark green when you got sup-3.5?

Also, you put race to sub-3. ^


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 26, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> *Round 18*
> Race to sub 3
> X Man Magnetic Bell
> L4E and more
> ...




I like it! Looks great!


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 26, 2017)

*r18*
Race to sub-8

7.92, 6.99, 6.19, 7.58, 9.17, 7.54, 7.06, 9.04, 6.09, 8.24, 7.73, 8.90 = *7.72*


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> *r18*
> Race to sub-8
> 
> 7.92, 6.99, 6.19, 7.58, 9.17, 7.54, 7.06, 9.04, 6.09, 8.24, 7.73, 8.90 = *7.72*


Nice! I like your profile pic!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 26, 2017)

*Round 18*
Race to sub-8 
Pyraminx: QiYi QiMing

6.75, 7.08, 8.19, (8.89), 6.34, 7.96, 6.54, 8.52, 7.06, 7.75, 7.42, (6.29) = 7.36 avg

2nd week in a row! I would say i am globally sub 8 now, just got a 7.7 ao 500 last weekend. Thanks @CornerCutter ! Good luck at your comp!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Apr 27, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I like it! Looks great!





CornerCutter said:


> Yes, it looks better in bold! I like it! What about if you did a dark green when you got sup-3.5?
> 
> Also, you put race to sub-3. ^



Thanks! Also I fixed it, it says 3.5 now. Thanks for telling me


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 28, 2017)

Round 18
sub -7
L4E (Can't get sub -5.5 with LBL consistently)
Qiyi Xman bell Magnetic

ao12: 6.723  3/3
1. 6.384 U' L R' B L' U' L' R L r b' 
2. (DNF(6.024)) U L' U R B L' B' R' l 
3. 4.662 L R L' R U R L' B l' b' 
4. 6.617 L' B' R L B L' U L' r b' 
5. 5.814 U L B U' B' U' L' R U' r u' 
6. 8.443 U L B' R' B U' L' U' R' l r u 
7. 5.183 R B' L' U' R B' L' B' r b' u' 
8. 8.944 L B U' B' L' B' R U R l r' u 
9. 6.758 U' B U B R' L' R L' l r b' 
10. 6.416 U' R' B' U' L' B L' R l' r b u' 
11. 8.006 R L' R L U' B' L R l' r 
12. (4.370) U' B U L' U B L B' l' u


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 29, 2017)

*Round 17*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.96, 2.68, 2.70, 3.57, (2.58), (5.01), 2.58, 4.01, 4.11+, 4.94, 2.71, 2.61 = 3.29 average

Awesome start, terrible finish.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 29, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *Round 17*
> Race to sub-3
> Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...


Those 4's are killer.


----------



## João Santos (Apr 29, 2017)

*Round 18*
João Santos
Methods: LBL + L4E Stuff
Race to sub 5.5 (1/3) FINALLY
Averge: 5.48

Times: 6.26, 4.42, 4.95, 6.79, 3.82, 4.67, 5.44, 5.20, 5.27, 5.48, (7.57), (3.76) = 5.48

Comments: Not everyday you get a counting 3 on your average... My competition is tommorow (Alagoinhas Open), please wish me luck because I will need it, last two comps I had the same average and now I really want to beat it. Not going for a sub 5.5 average, but at least sub 6.5, a sub 6 would be nice.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi I'm new here so correct me if I did anything wrong!
Cube: Moyu pyraminx
Method: Intuitive L4E
Goal: Sub 10
14.26, 11.43, 9.88, 11.30, 11.66, 12.79, 8.38, 13.27, 8.56, (14.58), 12.93, (8.28)= 11.45 ao12 lol


----------



## FireCuber (May 2, 2017)

*Round 18
Race to sub 13*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.92 [1/3]*

1. (16.76) 
2. 16.58 
3. 11.07 
4. 14.23 
5. 12.72 
6. 13.95 
7. 11.28 
8. 11.40 
9. (10.33) 
10. 13.57 
11. 11.31 
12. 13.02 

Yay! I made it to sub 13!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 2, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 18
Race to Sub-7
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 6.56[2/3]
*
1. 6.39 
2. 4.99 
3. 6.56 
4. 7.97 
5. 6.93 
6. 5.44 
7. 6.02 
8. 6.41 
9. (4.38) 
10. (9.82) 
11. 8.61 
12. 6.25

Nice average! I like those two 4's!

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 4, 2017)

*Round 18 Results*

 

*Round 19 - *(ends May 9)
1. L U R' U' L' B' U R' l u 
2. U L' B' L' R U' R' L l r b u 
3. R L' B L' R' U L U' l r' b 
4. L B L U B' U R L l' r' u 
5. U' R B U' R B' U B' U l' r' b u 
6. R' U B' L U R U R' l' r b' u 
7. L R' U' R' L B' U' L' l r' b' u' 
8. U' L B' U' B' U' L B l r' b 
9. U L U' L' B' R' B' R' l' r' b' u' 
10. L U' R L' B R L' U b 
11. L' R' B R' U B' U' L l 
12. R' U' R L B' R' U B r b

Congrats @oliviervlcube for graduating this round!

Welcome @JustAnotherGenericCuber! Hope you stick around!

Lots of you guys are 1 or 2 of three!

Thanks everybody who liked my posts!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 4, 2017)

Good luck this round, cornercutter. 2/3!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 4, 2017)

Moyu pyra
L4e
Sub 10
Ao12: 11.72
9.60, 11.74, 12.98, 14.34, 12.78, 14.26, (15.94), 11.12, 9.95, 9.57, (7.12), 10.81


----------



## BirdPuzzles (May 4, 2017)

*Round 19*
Race to sub-8
Method: LBL
Pyraminx: QiYi QiMing

7.44, (4.19), 7.85, 4.94, 6.31, 6.81, (8.70), 8.59, 5.05, 6.24, 7.52, 6.57 = 6.73 avg

whoa look at that its a counting 4. anyway, that concludes my journey to sub 8! I've been avging low to mid 7's, so I am going to set my goal as 6.5 for next week. cool!


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 4, 2017)

*Round 19*
Race to sub 3.5
L4E, etc.
X Man Magnetic Bell

*2.65, 2.98, 3.61, 3.59, 4.01, (4.37), 4.11, 3.14, 3.32, 4.31, 3.00, (2.26) = 3.47 *

This average was pretty interesting, had a good start but the three 4.xx in a row were very annoying plus another 4. At least i got a few sub 3 solves to balance it out. Ignoring the 4's it is actually a pretty good average, the amount of sub 3's was pretty good plus the 3.00 which is almost sub 3. On a side note, I didn't even realize the color coding (*1.xx, 2.xx, 3.xx, 4.xx,)* is actually the same colors used in the current popular pyraminx color scheme. anyway, I'm happy with the average and can't wait to finish off the sub 3.5 goal next round and move on too sub 3  

*2/3*


----------



## CornerCutter (May 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Good luck this round, cornercutter. 2/3!



Thank you! 



BirdPuzzles said:


> *Round 19*
> Race to sub-8
> Method: LBL
> Pyraminx: QiYi QiMing
> ...



I think I'll do sub-6.5 as well since I have been averaging high six's. It will be fun to compete!



Carl La Hood said:


> *Round 19*
> Race to sub 3.5
> L4E, etc.
> X Man Magnetic Bell
> ...



Very nice! Why don't you give me all your bad times?


----------



## DGCubes (May 4, 2017)

*Round 19*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

4.14, 2.59, 2.99, 2.28, 3.93, 3.36, 3.69, (4.28), 2.28, 2.93, 2.72, (1.90) = 3.09 average

Not really any regrets from this average. Pretty solid for me, just not sub-3.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

*Round 19
Race to sub-8*
Slightly modded shengshou pyraminx, keyhole method

6.99, 7.89, 7.17, 8.73, 10.91, 7.25, (8.96), 8.57, 6.34, (5.72), 7.12, 6.34 = *7.54 (2/3)*


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 6, 2017)

Round 19
L4E 
Race to sub 6.5 
ao12: 6.258 this is very good for me with L4E, I got an 5.2 ao5 with LBL tho, but I need to learn L4E 

1. 6.619 L U R' U' L' B' U R' l u 
2. 4.845 U L' B' L' R U' R' L l r b u 
3. 6.671 R L' B L' R' U L U' l r' b 
4. 6.719 L B L U B' U R L l' r' u 
5. (8.026) U' R B U' R B' U B' U l' r' b u 
6. 6.424 R' U B' L U R U R' l' r b' u 
7. 7.679 L R' U' R' L B' U' L' l r' b' u' 
8. 7.638 U' L B' U' B' U' L B l r' b 
9. (4.356) U L U' L' B' R' B' R' l' r' b' u' 
10. 4.734 L U' R L' B R L' U b 
11. 4.861 L' R' B R' U B' U' L l 
12. 6.385 R' U' R L B' R' U B r b


----------



## Lewis (May 8, 2017)

*ROUND 19*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 6.68, 9.14, 9.26, 10.95, 9.08, 9.77, 10.28, (13.98), 6.56, (5.98), 6.00, 6.72.

*Average: 8.44
*
Missed a week, but I'm back and inconsistent as ever. Had a bit of a look at other pyraminx methods but it's all more algorithms and I'm knee deep in learning a bunch of square-1 algs right now, so I think it'll have to wait.
It's infuriating, because my pyraminx averages of 12 have been everywhere between ~7.2 and 9+ seconds this past week with no sort of pattern to them.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 19
Race to Sub-7
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: L4E

*Ao12: 6.29[3/3]
*
1. 7.19 
2. 5.89 
3. 5.81 
4. (5.01) 
5. 6.97 
6. 5.90 
7. (8.12) 
8. 6.79 
9. 6.21 
10. 5.96 
11. 6.41 
12. 5.68 

Yay! 3/3! I guess I be racing to sub-6!

I have a comp in 1 month!


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 19
> Race to Sub-7
> Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
> ...


Wow... you are getting really good! I think I'm sub-15 lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Wow... you are getting really good! I think I'm sub-15 lol.


Thank you for the encouragement! I love L4E!


----------



## Jude4201 (May 9, 2017)

Round 19 
Race to sub 10
Method:Keyhole/Oka
Moyu Magnetix PyraMinx


AO12:11.175

1)9.70
2)12.42+
3)7.67
4)10.84
5)(16.37)
6)12.77
7)12.53
8)12.27
9)7.32
10)(6.81)
11)13.01
12)11.22


----------



## FireCuber (May 9, 2017)

*Round 19
Race to sub 13*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 13.15*

1. 14.84 
2. 9.80 
3. 15.26 
4. 9.75 
5. (16.02) 
6. 13.48 
7. 14.46 
8. 11.48 
9. 14.35 
10. 14.75 
11. 13.28 
12. (9.11)


----------



## CornerCutter (May 10, 2017)

*Round 19 Results
 

Round 20 - *(ends May 16)

1. U R U L' U B U R' B' r' u' 
2. U' R' L B' R B' U' R' l' 
3. L U R L' B R' L R r' u' 
4. R' B U L R' B U' L l r b 
5. L U' L R B' U R' L' b u 
6. L U L' B' R' L U B' l r u 
7. U L' B' R' U L R' L U l' r u 
8. L B' U' R' U' B' L R r u 
9. U' L U R' L' B U R' L b' u' 
10. L U' R' B L' R B' L l' r' b' u 
11. L R' B' U' B L R' U l' b u 
12. U R' U' R U' L B' U' l r b' u'

Great job everybody! 

@BirdPuzzles and @CornerCutter (me) congrats on graduating! I think I'll shoot for sub-6 next! It might take me a few weeks though.

@Carl La Hood and @T1_M0 keep up you streak!

I deleted everybody who didn't compete in the past 5 rounds.

Thanks again for liking my posts!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (May 10, 2017)

*Round 20*
Race to sub-6.5
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

6.38, (9.39), 8.02, 7.41, (4.51), 7.75, 6.81, 6.05, 7.37, 8.42, 7.36, 6.81 = 7.24 avg

Yeah nothing special here. Oh i finally got a better pyraminx, actually got the moyu magnetic as well as the x man bell M. Still trying to experiment with them, but after only a day of use i can already tell how bad my QiYi QiMing actually is lol.


----------



## Jude4201 (May 11, 2017)

Round 20
Race to sub 10
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method:Keyhole

8.69, 8.54, (18.02), 15.47, 11.19, 13.21, 15.01, 11.13, 11.25, 16.28, 12.61, (7.45) = 12.33 avg


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 11, 2017)

Moyu magnetic
Sub 10
Ao12: 13.30 lol
Um this was just a bad average I'm not even going to bother putting the times. Counting 20.33 sums it up. Idk I'm just bad a pyra


----------



## DGCubes (May 13, 2017)

*Round 20*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

(2.63), 4.70, 4.45, 3.72, 3.30, 2.78, (4.80), 2.97, 4.20, 2.85, 3.17, 3.10 = 3.52 average


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 13, 2017)

*Round 20*
Race to sub 3.5
X Man Magnetic Bell
L4E and more

*3.76, (3.91), 3.02, 3.80, 3.64, 2.95, (2.77), 2.94, 3.42, 3.48, 2.93, 3.80 = 3.37* *3/3 *

Yay!! Extremely happy with this average especially after the first 2 solves not going so great :confused:. The average is pure sub 4! no annoying 4.xx singles  I have been so excited because more and more 2.xx have been popping up in my times, almost one in every three solves, never thought I would be at that point by now considering it has only been 11 months since I got my first ever Pyraminx  Sorry if I am boasting a bit here, but I am just very happy with my average suddenly dropping over the past month  I can't wait to start racing to sub 3 and I know it is going to take heaps of months for me to even get one sub 3 ao12. I recently broke my pb ao12 with a 3.04 average of 12:


Spoiler: PB 3.04 Ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
avg of 12: 3.04

Time List:
1. (1.27) U R U R' U L B' U' 
2. 2.98 U L U B R L' U R' B l 
3. 3.59 U R' B L B L' U' L r' b 
4. 2.17 U' B U B L R' L B' 
5. 3.68 U L' R' L R B' U' L' l' b u 
6. (3.92) L' U' B U' R L' B R' l' b' 
7. 2.95 U R' B L B' U B' U l' r u 
8. 3.77 R B R U L R L' R l' b' u 
9. 2.81 L' B' R L' U' B' U L' l' r u' 
10. 3.04 L' U R B U' L U' L' l r u' 
11. 2.05 U R' U' B U L U' B' b' 
12. 3.32 U' R L U B' L' B R' l' r u



@DGCubes Just a small typo on your post, it is round 20 not round 17


----------



## DGCubes (May 13, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> @DGCubes Just a small typo on your post, it is round 20 not round 17



Oooh, good catch. Fixed.

Congrats on your average!!


----------



## T1_M0 (May 13, 2017)

*Round 20
Race to sub-8
*
5.78, 9.46, 8.69, 7.42, 7.70, 8.46, 9.04, 7.59, 6.16, 7.86, 9.26+, 6.79 = 7.90 (3/3)

Not improving.  I've started experimenting with 1-flip a bit let's see if it can help me. I want to get WR1000 in pyra as soon as possible.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 13, 2017)

Round 20
Qiyi xman bell
L4E
sub 6.5

ao12: 6.433 2/3  (5.76 with LBL) 

Started so good and ended very bad  
1. 5.954 U R U L' U B U R' B' r' u' 
2. 5.075 U' R' L B' R B' U' R' l' 
3. 5.325 L U R L' B R' L R r' u' 
4. (5.069) R' B U L R' B U' L l r b 
5. 6.057 L U' L R B' U R' L' b u 
6. 7.782 L U L' B' R' L U B' l r u 
7. 8.293 U L' B' R' U L R' L U l' r u 
8. 5.790 L B' U' R' U' B' L R r u 
9. 6.537 U' L U R' L' B U R' L b' u' 
10. 6.411 L U' R' B L' R B' L l' r' b' u 
11. (9.654) L R' B' U' B L R' U l' b u 
12. 7.106 U R' U' R U' L B' U' l r b' u'


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 14, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Oooh, good catch. Fixed.
> 
> Congrats on your average!!


Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 14, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> *Round 20*
> Race to sub 3.5
> X Man Magnetic Bell
> L4E and more
> ...


Congrats on the awesome average!

I like seeing all that green and lots of blue!


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Congrats on the awesome average!
> 
> I like seeing all that green and lots of blue!


Thanks!  Hopefully I don't mess up next round and have a red


----------



## CornerCutter (May 18, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 20
Race to Sub-6
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: L4E

*Ao12: 6.23*

1. (4.19) 
2. 6.27 
3. 6.47 
4. 6.87 
5. 6.03 
6. (7.70) 
7. 6.39 
8. 5.01 
9. 5.03 
10. 6.50 
11. 6.96 
12. 6.72 

Okay, really consistent though! It will be another week or two. 

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 19, 2017)

*Round 20 Results
 

Round 21 - *(ends May 25)
1. U' L U B R' L R U r b 
2. L B R L R U' B' L' l' b 
3. U' B R L' U R' L' U L l' r b' u' 
4. U B' U L' B L' B' U' l' r' u' 
5. L' U L' B' R L U' R l' r' 
6. L' U R L B L' U B l r u 
7. U L B' U R L U' R l u' 
8. R' B' U L' B L' U' R' r' u 
9. U L' U B L B R' B' l r' u' 
10. U' B' U R' L R L' R' l b u' 
11. L R L U L B' U L r' u' 
12. U B R L' R B R L R l b u'

@Carl La Hood Huge congrats for graduating this round! After more then 10 weeks of doing sub-3.5, you graduated!

@T1_M0 Congrats to you too for graduating!

Sorry for being a little late.

Good luck this round!


----------



## FireCuber (May 19, 2017)

Sorry for not doing it this week! I missed it


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 19, 2017)

Round 20
L4E [3/3] YAAY
sub -6.5
Qiyi Xman Bell
ao 12: 5,890 (6,01 with LBL first time ever I am faster with L4E than LBL)

1. 4.323 U' L U B R' L R U r b 
2. 6.284 L B R L R U' B' L' l' b 
3. 5.878 U' B R L' U R' L' U L l' r b' u' 
4. 5.797 U B' U L' B L' B' U' l' r' u' 
5. 5.425 L' U L' B' R L U' R l' r' 
6. 6.946 L' U R L B L' U B l r u 
7. 5.958 U L B' U R L U' R l u' 
8. 6.802 R' B' U L' B L' U' R' r' u 
9. (3.906) U L' U B L B R' B' l r' u' 
10. 6.015 U' B' U R' L R L' R' l b u' 
11. 5.471 L R L U L B' U L r' u' 
12. (8.943) U B R L' R B R L R l b u'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 19, 2017)

Round 21
Sub 10
Moyu *Magnetic*
L4e
Ao12: 9.65
9.73, 6.70, 12.66, 8.43, (19.75 lol), 10.54, 10.01, 8.87, (6.19), 7.75, 11.13, 10.64
Finally got some decent singles, counting 6


----------



## DGCubes (May 20, 2017)

*Round 21*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.05, (DNF), 4.35, (2.44), 3.01, 3.42, 3.93, 4.01, 2.88, 2.62, 3.95, 3.03 = 3.43 average


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 20, 2017)

*Round 21*
Race to sub 3
X Man Magnetic Bell
L4E and more
*
3.00, 3.32, 3.48, 3.41, 3.03, 2.83, (2.51), (4.16), 2.91, 3.99, 3.17, 3.21 = 3.23*

Very nice and consistent average for first round of racing to sub 3. I don't mind about the 4 because it was the only one in the average. I broke both PB Ao12 and Ao5 this week  (broke Ao5 twice)


Spoiler: PB 2.50 Ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18
avg of 5: 2.50

Time List:
1. 2.50 U B' L' B U' L B' R L l' r b u' 
2. (3.94) U B R' U R L' U' R' r b' u' 
3. 2.99 U' R' U' L U' R B' U' l u 
4. (1.72) U L' B L' U L U' B' u 
5. 2.00 U' B' L' R B' L' B L' l' b'





Spoiler: PB 3.02 Ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-18
avg of 12: 3.02

Time List:
1. 2.74 L U' B R U R' L' B l b 
2. 4.71 U' L U' R L' U L R B' r b u 
3. 2.17 L R L B' U L' B' R' u' 
4. (1.92) B' U L B U' B U B l b u 
5. (4.93) R U L R' U' R B' L' l' r b' u' 
6. 2.81 U B' R' U R L R U' b u 
7. 3.32 U' L' B R U B' R U' r' b u' 
8. 3.81 B U L U B' R L' U l' r b 
9. 2.61 U R U B' L' U' R U l' r' b u 
10. 2.16 U R U' B' U R' U' L' r' 
11. 3.20 L B U' B' L U' B' L' B l' r' b u' 
12. 2.64 U L R L B' U L' B l u



I think improvement from here is like 90% look a head based. Heaps of solves and practice still helps but almost all my sub 3's are from most of the solve being seen in inspection with the last 2 or 3 moves done normally.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 22, 2017)

R21
Race to sub-7

6.81, 8.93, 7.62, 7.45, 7.90, 9.68, 9.71, 9.67, 4.23, 6.99, 9.30, 9.67 = 8.40

Where did all these 9s come from?


----------



## Lewis (May 22, 2017)

*ROUND 21*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Pyraminx (non-magnetic)

Times: 9.06, 6.35, 9.18, 8.72, (10.44), 8.46, 6.07, 7.10, (5.68), 8.30, 8.48, 8.34.

*Average: 8.01*


----------



## CornerCutter (May 25, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 21
Race to Sub-6
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.89[1/3]
*
1. (7.46) 
2. 5.81 
3. 5.75 
4. 7.10 
5. 4.78 
6. 4.97 
7. 5.10 
8. 6.64 
9. (4.77) 
10. 5.75 
11. 5.64 
12. 7.31 

Nice! I have been practicing Pyraminx a lot the past week and I have an Ao50 - 5.97! 

I have a comp in 2 weeks and I'm hoping to win pyraminx. 

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

*Round 21 Results*


*Round 22 - *(ends May 30)
1. U R U' L U' L U L' R l r u
2. U R U R B' L' U B' l r'
3. U' B R' U' B L R U' b' u'
4. U L' U B' L B L R'
5. U R L B' R B' R' L l r
6. B' U' L' B L' U' B L' l r b' u'
7. B L B' L B' R' U B' b
8. B' L' R U' R' U' R' L l' r' b u
9. U L' U' R' U L' R L l' r b' u
10. U R' U R U' L' U R l' r' b u
11. R' U' R B' U' L R' L l' b
12. U L' R' U B R' B' R r b u


Wow, only a few colors this week. Keep practicing guys.

Congratulations to @oliviervlcube for graduating!

Thank you everybody for competing every week!

Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

I don't get colored?


Whatever I don't care that much anyway


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> I don't get colored?
> 
> 
> Whatever I don't care that much anyway


Oops. Sorry.

Fixed now.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

Do you guys have any info on the best pyraminx? I have to Moyu Magnetic right now and I would say it is pretty good. Some of the problems though are that it locks up frequently and the tips are not very good. Do I just have it not set up correctly?

I'm worried because I have a comp in a couple weeks and I don't want any lockups or +2s.

I was looking at some different pyraminx's and I looks like the X-Man Bell pyraminx is awesome. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you guys have any info on the best pyraminx? I have to Moyu Magnetic right now and I would say it is pretty good. Some of the problems though are that it locks up frequently and the tips are not very good. Do I just have it not set up correctly?
> 
> I'm worried because I have a comp in a couple weeks and I don't want any lockups or +2s.
> 
> ...


I don't have the bell, but I've heard that the magnets in it are stronger, so that may help with alignment and reduce lockups. Idk, just what I've heard.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Oops. Sorry.
> 
> Fixed now.


Thx


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> I don't have the bell, but I've heard that the magnets in it are stronger, so that may help with alignment and reduce lockups. Idk, just what I've heard.


Yes, looking at the reviews on TheCubicle.us it looks better. Though some people said it was worse then the Moyu M.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Yes, looking at the reviews on TheCubicle.us it looks better. Though some people said it was worse then the Moyu M.


I was actually thinking about getting the bell, but then the moyu went on sale so I got that instead. A lot of reviews say that the bell is better, probably just personal preference. Your times will probably be within 1 second of each other if you switch.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> I was actually thinking about getting the bell, but then the moyu went on sale so I got that instead. A lot of reviews say that the bell is better, probably just personal preference. Your times will probably be within 1 second of each other if you switch.


Yes, I'll get some more input. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 26, 2017)

I first got more +2's, but after while I get used to it


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> I first got more +2's, but after while I get used to it


With which pyra?


----------



## Lewis (May 26, 2017)

*ROUND 22*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.16, 8.18, 7.29, (6.22), 7.64, 7.40, 6.42, 7.67, 8.75, (9.72), 6.53, 6.84.

*Average: 7.39
*
Think this was a combination of using a new pyraminx and trying to make an effort to turn a little more slowly and a little less haphazardly. It feels a little teensy bit cheaty that my first proper sub-8 on here could all just be down to hardware and not personal improvement though.


----------



## DGCubes (May 26, 2017)

*Round 22*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.84, 2.78, 3.67, 2.60, 3.03, 3.92, 2.55, 3.20, (3.94), 3.12, 2.91, (2.43) = 3.06 average

Soooo close...


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

Lewis said:


> *ROUND 22*
> Lewis
> Method: LBL
> Goal: Sub-8
> ...


Great job!

Sometimes it is the hardware that makes you improve. You have the ability but the hardware is keeping you from succeeding.



DGCubes said:


> *Round 22*
> Race to sub-3
> Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...



Very nice! 

That was a great interview with Shawn on the SpeedCubeReview Podcast.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> With which pyra?


Qiyi Xman Bell


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

Round 22
Sub 10
Moyu Magnetic

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-26
avg of 12: 10.07

Time List:
1. (13.81) B' U2 B' R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' U' B2 U B' D2 U F R2 
2. 12.92 B2 R' F D2 R' F2 L B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 
3. 8.61 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' U' R' F U' R2 F' L' B2 R2 
4. 8.58 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 D F D F2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L 
5. 9.95 F R2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U' F' D2 R2 D F' U L' U B' 
6. (7.06) R2 B2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F R2 L B' D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' 
7. 10.68 D2 F2 D' R L' B U' R2 F' D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D 
8. 12.73 U' F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U R' U2 R' B L2 
9. 9.42 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L D F' U2 R2 B L' F' L' R 
10. 9.92 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 L' D2 B L U2 R U B2 L F' L2 F' 
11. 10.61 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B R2 B D' B2 R' D' B' L2 D R' U 
12. 7.24 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' L R2 D2 B' U' L D' F' D'
I should probably start practicing if I want to get better....


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you guys have any info on the best pyraminx? I have to Moyu Magnetic right now and I would say it is pretty good. Some of the problems though are that it locks up frequently and the tips are not very good. Do I just have it not set up correctly?
> 
> I'm worried because I have a comp in a couple weeks and I don't want any lockups or +2s.
> 
> ...


I have both the X Man and the Moyu, I saw everyones reviews of the moyu and xman online and thought that the moyu was better so I got that and used it as my main for a few months, then at POPS Open 2016 (comp where faz broth wr) I tried an X Man and it was so much better than my set up moyu (at least for me) it is more clicky and faster, especially the tips. If I hadn't of tried it I would still be using the moyu as my main because of 99% of top pyraminxers using it but after trying the xman it is way better in my opinion but obviously heaps more people prefer the moyu. Every so often I do an Ao12 on my moyu just to check if I want to switch but the xman still performs better for me. 

Definitely try the xman if you want to try another pyra. Moyu and Xman are the two best pyras on the market right now. When the original Qiyi and Moyu were the best two on the market I used the Moyu. Heaps of people say the xman is like the original Qiyi but I think it is very different. It has better plastic and the screws/springs are modified making it a lot faster. I also don't really get any lock ups on the xman but that might be because I don't use many wrist turns.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 27, 2017)

*Round 22*
Race to sub 3
X Man Bell
L4E and more
*
3.09, 3.43, 3.68, (2.91), 3.32, 3.64, 3.72, 4.21, 3.55, (4.37), 3.78, 2.94, = 3.53*

Not the best average this week but I don't mind too much. Comp just got announced in Sydney on June 17th and it has pyra so I can't wait  hopefully I can break the continental record average. I broke both Ao5 and Ao12 recently, first sub 2.5 Ao5 and first sub 3 ao12


Spoiler: PB 2.92 Ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
avg of 12: 2.92

Time List:
1. 3.02 U L R B U L' U R' r 
2. 3.18 U L' R U' R U' B' U l' r' b 
3. 2.86 R U L R' L' B L B l r' b u 
4. 3.53 L R' U L R' B' U L' r' u' 
5. (4.28) L R L' U R' U' L U l b' 
6. 2.54 U' L U' B R' B R U l r 
7. (2.05) U R' L' U' B U B R 
8. 2.11 L' U B L' B' R' L R' l 
9. 2.73 U L' R U' B R' L' R' l r u 
10. 2.85 R' L' B' U R' L' R' U' l' r' u' 
11. 2.23 U R' L R' B' L U' L r' u 
12. 4.09 B' L' R' U' B' R L' R l' r' b' u'





Spoiler: PB 2.36 Ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-22
avg of 5: 2.36

Time List:
1. (2.05) U R' L' U' B U B R 
2. 2.11 L' U B L' B' R' L R' l 
3. 2.73 U L' R U' B R' L' R' l r u 
4. (2.85) R' L' B' U R' L' R' U' l' r' u' 
5. 2.23 U R' L R' B' L U' L r' u


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2017)

Anyone got any tips about tips? They take too long for me to do.
(Or should I just practice)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2017)

Lol I guess practice does help...
9.48 ao100


----------



## CornerCutter (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Anyone got any tips about tips? They take too long for me to do.
> (Or should I just practice)




Try to solve at 2 during your first few moves(solving the V). Then you only have 1 or 2 left for the end.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Anyone got any tips about tips? They take too long for me to do.
> (Or should I just practice)


I still use keyhole method since it's so easy to fix tips and centers at the same time using the keyhole. I haven't found motivation moving to 1-flip because that hasn't got that natural way of solving them.


----------



## Carl La Hood (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Anyone got any tips about tips? They take too long for me to do.
> (Or should I just practice)


bit of an old video but this might help


----------



## FireCuber (May 29, 2017)

*Round 22
Race to sub 13*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 14.06*

1. 12.93 
2. (17.99) 
3. 14.72 
4. (11.15) 
5. 17.56 
6. 12.18 
7. 12.66 
8. 15.18 
9. 11.87 
10. 15.39 
11. 13.71 
12. 14.41 

I haven't been practicing pyraminx for like 2 weeks so that is why my time is so bad.

I am leaning the L4E method so my times should improve.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Try to solve at 2 during your first few moves(solving the V). Then you only have 1 or 2 left for the end.





Carl La Hood said:


> bit of an old video but this might help


Thanks


----------



## CornerCutter (May 29, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 22
Race to Sub-6
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.81[2/3]*

1. 7.17 
2. 5.07 
3. 6.36 
4. (3.77) 
5. 5.22 
6. 5.30 
7. 5.81 
8. 6.33 
9. 6.76 
10. (7.28) 
11. 4.25 
12. 5.83 

2/3! I've been practicing lots of pyraminx this week! I got lots of new PB's! Ao12: 5.03 Ao50:5.57 and Ao100: 5.72!

Competition in less then 2 weeks!

I'll be ordering the X-Man Bell soon.

Next round up tomorrow.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 30, 2017)

*r22
Race to sub-7*
Shengshou pyra
Method: keyhole and 1-flip

5.83, 7.89, 8.42, 8.06, 8.28, 7.43, 8.00, 15.95, 9.60, 8.21, 5.96, 8.90 = 8.08

Lol average, I used 1-flip method in half of the solves, but I'm still not comfortable with it at all. It can still be 2-3 seconds slower than keyhole.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 31, 2017)

*Round 22 Results*


*Round 23 - *(ends June 6)
1. L R' L' U L R' B R' r' b
2. L B U' R L' B' L' U l r' b'
3. U L U R' B U' R B r' b' u'
4. U B L R L U R B l'
5. R' U B' L R' L B R' l r' b u
6. U' R B U R U' B' L u'
7. U' L R' B' U' L R L U l r b'
8. L U B R U' R' L B' U l r' b' u
9. U R' L' R U' L' R' U L l r u
10. U' L' R U B' R' B' R l r u
11. U' B' L R U' B' L' B U' l r b u
12. L' B L' R U B' R B' l r' b

I'll add comments later. In a hurry.
---------------------------------------------
My competition is on June 10. I average on pyraminx about 5.60. I really want to win!

Come on guys, keep practicing! 

Good job @Lewis

Happy practicing!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 21 Results*
> View attachment 8009
> 
> *Round 22 - *(ends June 6)
> ...




You put round 21 instead of round 22 for the results. Just to let you know..


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 1, 2017)

r23
Race to sub-7
Pyra: modded Shengshou
Method: keyhole, bit of 1-flip

Average: 6.85 (1/3)
Times: 7.52, 6.43, 7.33, (5.43), 6.01, 6.23, 8.51, 6.45, 7.73, 7.26, 5.50, (8.04)

Heyy, this is starting to go well. I'm limiting my 1-flip use to the solves with most tips solved, expanding the usage all the time. And I got my fastest time with 1-flip, that's good.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 1, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> You put round 21 instead of round 22 for the results. Just to let you know..


Thx. Fixed


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 2, 2017)

*Round 23*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

(5.12), 2.84, 3.49, 3.91+, 3.90, (2.29), 4.73, 3.32, 2.92, 2.91, 2.75, 3.46 = 3.42 average

Really disappointed. Would've been a 3.26 without the +2, and the first solve I really messed up (got a 2.71 on the second try).


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 23
Sub 10
Moyu Magnetic
L4E

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-1
avg of 12: 8.74 *(1/3)*

Time List:
1. 7.86 U' R U R B U R L' l' r' b 
2. 7.33 U B' U' B' R' B L' U' l u' 
3. 9.81 U L' U' B L' B R L R' b' u' 
4. 7.57 U' R U' B U R U B' l' r' b' u 
5. (10.94) L R L B U' R L U l r' b' 
6. 7.64 U' B' L R' L' B' R L' R l r' 
7. 8.59 U R B L R B' L' U l' r' b u' 
8. 9.54 R' U' R' L' R' U' L' U' r b u 
9. 9.77 U R' B R' U' R B U' l r' b' u' 
10. (6.99) U' B R' U' R' U' R L l r b' 
11. 10.60 U B L' B' R L B' L B' b u' 
12. 8.64 U' L' R' U B U' R' U r' b'

Hey, that's pretty good


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 2, 2017)

*Round 23*
Race to sub 3
X Man Bell
L4E and more

*3.07, 3.78, (5.05), 3.02, 4.74, 3.66, 3.75, 3.69, 3.86, 3.25, 3.37, (2.88) = 3.61 
*

Lol a counting 4.74, definitely a fail average on my part. Ignoring the 5.05 and the 4.74 it is good that the rest of the solves are sub 4 but there are way too many high 3s for me. This average definitely does not reflect what i have been getting in practice but I don't mind as long as it doesn't happen again lol. Only PB I got this week is most solves in one day with 613 pyra solves in one day (previous best was 596 solves in one day which I did earlier this month). I am definitely going to break most solves in one day again because of the comp coming up I am going to practice like crazy to grasp those national and hopefully continental records.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 23
LBL lol hihi
Qiyi Xman bell
sub to -5.5

ao12: 5.241

1. 4.535 U' L' U' L' U B' U L' U' l' r' 
2. 4.740 L R' L' U L R' B R' r' b 
3. 4.677 L B U' R L' B' L' U l r' b' 
4. 4.634 U L U R' B U' R B r' b' u' 
5. 4.410 U B L R L U R B l' 
6. 6.665 R' U B' L R' L B R' l r' b u 
7. (4.083) U' L R' B' U' L R L U l r b' 
8. 4.757 L U B R U' R' L B' U l r' b' u 
9. (7.559) U' L' R U B' R' B' R l r u 
10. 6.654 U' B' L R U' B' L' B U' l r b u 
11. 6.665 L' B L' R U B' R B' l r' b 
12. 4.677 U' R' U R L' R U' B L l' r u'

something went wrong with the scrambles lol, but I started really good and I ended ewwww. 

I got a new ao5 pb yesterday! 
Gegenereerd door csTimer op 2017-6-2
avg of 5: 3.565

Lijst met tijden:
1. 3.919 L' U B R' U' L B' R b 
2. 3.482 U' L' R U' R B R' B l b u 
3. (3.175) U B L U' L U' B U l r 
4. (3.995) L U R' B L' B L' R' B b 
5. 3.295 U L B L U B' L' R l' r u'

Comp is 10 June in Breda!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 23
Race to sub-5.5
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: LBL
Average: 5.46 (1/3)!

(3.79), (6.52), 5.22, 5.16, 6.18, 5.48, 5.32, 5.33, 4.73, 6.13, 5.57, 5.48

4.73 lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 6, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 23
Race to Sub-6
*Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell*
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.49[3/3]*

1. (4.02) 
2. 4.17 
3. 6.19 
4. 4.40 
5. 5.93 
6. 5.10 
7. 5.55 
8. 6.06 
9. 5.92 
10. 5.23 
11. (6.74) 
12. 6.31 

Yay! Feels good to graduate a few days before my competition! I have to be sub-6 to have a chance at winning, but this is awesome! I love my new X-man Bell! I'm getting lots of 4's with it and I think it is way better then the Moyu M.

Next round up soon!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 7, 2017)

*Round 23
Race to sub 13*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 14.39*

1. 15.31 
2. (8.76) 
3. 18.07 
4. 10.82 
5. 15.19 
6. 11.81 
7. 16.28 
8. 17.76 
9. 13.24 
10. 13.81 
11. 11.53 
12. (18.70) 

I got it in for this weeks!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 7, 2017)

*Round 23 Results*
 

*Round 24 - *(ends June 13)
1. U B' L' U' L' B' R U l' u 
2. L B U' R' L R L B' l r' 
3. U L R' U' B' L R' U' B' u' 
4. U B' U' B L' R' B U' r b' u 
5. U R U' L R' B' L' R l b u 
6. L B U' L U L U R L' u 
7. R' U' B' U' R L' B L' b u' 
8. U R' U B' U L B' L B l' r b' u 
9. R' U' R B' R B' U' B l' b 
10. R' L U R' U' B' R' L' b u 
11. R U' L' U' R B L' U' l r u 
12. U L' B U L B' L' U' R' l' r' b u'

This is what I like to see!

Glad to see you here @CompetitionCuber!

I guess we will be racing to sub-5.5! You guys have a head start.

Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 8, 2017)

*Round 24*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.84, 2.71, 4.18, 2.74, 3.80, 3.28, 2.95, (4.78+), (2.23), 2.71, 4.24, 4.68 = 3.41 average

3.22 without the +2... still waiting for a sub-3 average, lol.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

Lol wut 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
single: 1.91

Time List:
1. 1.90 U L U' R' L R L' R u'
I can actually one look this 
Scrambled with yellow front
Solve:
z
L' r
R' L R L' 
U'
6 moves (w/o tips)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

Three solves later...
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
single: 2.27

Time List:
1. 2.27 U R U' L U R' U' B' l' r' b
4 moves w/o tips 
Lol got a counting 2 on my average


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

Round 24
Moyu Magnetic
L4E

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
avg of 12: 9.39

Time List:
1. 8.26 R2 F2 R F' R2 U F R U' 
2. (5.42) F R2 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R' 
3. 9.65 R' F' R2 U F' R U2 R' U' 
4. 10.83 F U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 
5. (11.10) F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F U' 
6. 8.75 U' R2 U' R' U2 F R2 F2 U2 
7. 6.60 R' U' R' U2 R' F U F2 U' 
8. 10.86 U R' U F2 U R' U2 F2 U2 
9. 10.39 R F2 R F2 U2 R F' U R2 
10. 9.88 R2 U F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F U2 
11. 8.94 U F' U' F U F2 U R F2 
12. 9.71 U B R' B R B' L U l r' b'

Gj graduating CornerCutter


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 8, 2017)

*Round 24*
Race to sub 3
X Man Bell
L4E and more

*2.96, 2.85, 3.12, 2.94, 4.20, (2.68), 3.32, (4.46), 2.82, 3.47, 3.17, 4.32, = 3.31 
*
Yeah pretty good average, the three 4s were a bit annoying but the amount of 2s and low 3s definitely evened it out. Currently doing 300+ solves per day in preparation for the comp on the 17th. I think we have one more round before the comp and hopefully my average will stay the same/improve by then. The continental record average (OCR) is 3.39 and I really hope I can break it, the national record (Australia) average is 3.62 which will be a bit easier but still a challenge 

I got this 2.47 Ao5 this week it's my second ever sub 2.5 ao5 and is also my second best ao5. Counting 1.76 



Spoiler: 2.47 Ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-3
avg of 5: 2.47

Time List:
1. (1.38) U' L U' L' U B U L l
2. (3.61) U B' R U' R B U L u
3. 3.27 U R B L U R B R' l' r' u
4. 1.76 U' L' U' B' U B L' U' b'
5. 2.36 U' L' U' B L R' L B' l r b u'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 8, 2017)

Just checking back on this thread to see how insanely fast Carl has gotten with his partly self-made methods. He's so dedicated to pyraminx I should just give up trying to compete with him lol. BLD might be my path.

Anyway, definitely excited to see Sydney winter results


----------



## CapriPhonix (Jun 8, 2017)

*I'm back!!

Round 24*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my shitty 2-Flip Method

*Average: 4.50*

Times:

3.97, 4.80, 5.10, 3.86, 4.16, 4.21, 4.43, (5.70), (3.85), 4.04, 5.43, 4.99

Very good I think I'm officially sub 5. Sub 4.5 (so close too) here I come!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 8, 2017)

R24
Race to sub-7
keyhole, 1-flip

7.88, 7.06, 5.53, 8.19, (14.61), 9.08, 8.16, 8.46, 8.46, 7.88, 9.92, 11.05 = 8.61

Oops


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 8, 2017)

Round 24
LBL
QiYi Xman Bell
sub to -5.5 [2/3]


avg of 12: 5.160 

1. 5.573 U B' L' U' L' B' R U l' u 
2. 4.056 L B U' R' L R L B' l r' 
3. 4.520 U L R' U' B' L R' U' B' u' 
4. 3.737 U B' U' B L' R' B U' r b' u 
5. 5.595 U R U' L R' B' L' R l b u 
6. 6.564+ L B U' L U L U R L' u rip
7. 5.338 R' U' B' U' R L' B L' b u' 
8. 6.210 U R' U B' U L B' L B l' r b' u 
9. (3.355) R' U' R B' R B' U' B l' b 
10. 4.706 R' L U R' U' B' R' L' b u 
11. 5.297 R U' L' U' R B L' U' l r u 
12. (6.861) U L' B U L B' L' U' R' l' r' b u'

I got a comp on Saturday 10th of June in Breda (The Netherlands) I want to be on the podium and got #5NR average


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 8, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Just checking back on this thread to see how insanely fast Carl has gotten with his partly self-made methods. He's so dedicated to pyraminx I should just give up trying to compete with him lol. BLD might be my path.
> 
> Anyway, definitely excited to see Sydney winter results


Thanks!! I should practice other events way more :confused:


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 10, 2017)

I just did 1005 pyra solves in one day

my hands hurt


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 10, 2017)

I just got a 5.60 ao5 with a 4.25 single. My recognition sucks, because I got a easy sledge to finish the cube, but I did a ****ing U' R U R' and then a 2-flip. I got a 5.2xx? I could easily have a high 3. This is a #5NR though


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 14, 2017)

*Round 24*
Race to sub-6.5
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

6.97, 4.76, 8.19, 6.39, 5.38, 5.09, 5.98, 7.39, (4.57), 6.42, (9.47), 7.11 = 6.37 avg

So... I'm back. went on vacation for a week then had a competition. At Texas 2 Day i actually got 7th place out of 117!
This is a pretty good average for me for sure, but I could have had a possible sub 6 if i would have done better at the end! Especially with the 9. How did your comp go tho @CornerCutter ?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

*Round 24*
Race to sub-4.5
X-Man Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-13
avg of 12: 4.81
Time List:
1. 5.19 U B' L' U' L' B' R U l' u 
2. 3.42 L B U' R' L R L B' l r' 
3. 6.71 U L R' U' B' L R' U' B' u' 
4. (3.05) U B' U' B L' R' B U' r b' u 
5. 4.78 U R U' L R' B' L' R l b u 
6. 4.17 L B U' L U L U R L' u 
7. (7.19) R' U' B' U' R L' B L' b u' 
8. 4.96 U R' U B' U L B' L B l' r b' u 
9. 3.71 R' U' R B' R B' U' B l' b 
10. 3.54 R' L U R' U' B' R' L' b u 
11. 6.39 R U' L' U' R B L' U' l r u 
12. 5.25 U L' B U L B' L' U' R' l' r' b u'
Fail average. Tired and not warmed up:/


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 14, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> *Round 24*
> Race to sub-6.5
> Cube: Moyu Magnetic
> Method: LBL
> ...


I didn't do the best, but for being the organizer it was good. I got 2nd in Pyraminx with a 7.19 average. If I hadn't got a DNF I would have won - 0.05 away. My best average though was a 5.83 so now I'm top 1000 in the world! I also got a state record single - 3.68! 

Overall it was a very fun competition!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll do round 24 and post the results later today.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I didn't do the best, but for being the organizer it was good. I got 2nd in Pyraminx with a 7.19 average. If I hadn't got a DNF I would have won - 0.05 away. My best average though was a 5.83 so now I'm top 1000 in the world! I also got a state record single - 3.68!
> 
> Overall it was a very fun competition!


Thats awesome! Sorry about the DNF. They are the worst. But gj on the top 1000, as well as the state record!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 14, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> Thats awesome! Sorry about the DNF. They are the worst. But gj on the top 1000, as well as the state record!


I got a DNF average on pyraminx at that comp lol.
The timer was messed up it kept not starting.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 14, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> Thats awesome! Sorry about the DNF. They are the worst. But gj on the top 1000, as well as the state record!


Thank you! Pyraminx is one of my favorite events! 

I'll do my solves in a minute.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

r24 
race to sub-5.5
moyu magnetic pyraminx, 
LBL

5.67, 5.19, 4.78, 5.16, 5.34, 5.78, 6.00, 5.13, 5.41, 5.50, 5.49, 5.53 = 5.41 (2/3)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 15, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 24
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.17*

1. 5.05 
2. (3.31) 
3. 5.62 
4. (6.59) 
5. 6.01 
6. 4.44 
7. 5.44 
8. 5.45 
9. 4.15 
10. 4.42 
11. 4.83 
12. 6.26 

I'm almost sub-5! The problem here though was I only did an Ao12 to warm up. I have a 4.94 ao50. 

@BirdPuzzles great job getting 7th!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 15, 2017)

*Round 24 Results*
 
*Round 25 - *(ends June 20)
1. U L B U B' L' U' L r' b'
2. B' U R' U B' L U' L' l' r b' u'
3. U R' U' L B' R' L R' b u
4. L B L B L R' U B L u'
5. L' R B' R U' L' R B' l' b'
6. U R U B' R' B L U' B l' r' b
7. U' B U R B' U' B U' l b u'
8. L U R B' L' U L U B' b' u'
9. U R' U L R U L' R' l r' b'
10. U' R' B' U' B R U' R' b
11. U' R L U' B' R B U' l r' u'
12. U L R L' B' U' B' R' r b u

Welcome @Ghost Cuber and welcome back @CapriPhonix! I keep trying to get close to the fast dudes at the bottom and then other people sneak in.

I guess we all had fun at our comps last weekend! I'm waiting to see you break that record(s) @Carl La Hood!

Sub-5 will be fun for me!

Great luck!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 15, 2017)

*Round 25*
Race to sub-6.5
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

4.08, 6.45, 7.22, 4.66, 6.04, 6.42, 6.48, 6.85, 5.21, (2.92), (7.63), 4.50 = 5.79 avg

A really good average for me! Today for some reason i got a sub 6 avg of 100 and of 50, really don't know. Also got a 5.17 ao12. Haha i bet on my 2 second someone will get a sub 1.5 im just slow. Also, I don't use the QiYi QiMing anymore. I got the moyu magnetic.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Round 25
Race to sub-4.5
X-Man Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-15
avg of 12: 4.89

Time List:
1. 4.74 L B U B' L' U' L r' b' 
2. 4.69 B' U R' U B' L U' L' l' r b' u' 
3. 3.81 U R' U' L B' R' L R' b u 
4. 4.45 L B L B L R' U B L u' 
5. (3.67) L' R B' R U' L' R B' l' b' 
6. 5.74 U R U B' R' B L U' B l' r' b 
7. 5.09 U' B U R B' U' B U' l b u' 
8. (6.49) L U R B' L' U L U B' b' u' 
9. 4.84 U R' U L R U L' R' l r' b' 
10. 4.81 U' R' B' U' B R U' R' b 
11. 4.69 U' R L U' B' R B U' l r' u' 
12. 6.07 U L R L' B' U' B' R' r b u
Another massive fail. Really easy scrambles too.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Round 25
> Race to sub-4.5
> X-Man Bell
> L4E
> ...


Your not supposed to talk about the scrambles. LOL

It's fine. Thanks for competing!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 15, 2017)

*Round 25*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.37, (3.76), 2.52, 2.66, 2.76, 3.68, 2.29, 2.63, 2.41, (1.89), 3.45, 3.13 = 2.89 average

Really happy this finally happened. I messed up the first solve pretty badly; second try I got a 2.16. Really happy with all the other ones though.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 16, 2017)

R25 (sub-7)
7.54, 7.33, 6.47, (5.17), 8.73, 6.86, 6.47, 7.13, 7.38, 5.21, 7.64, (10.08) = 7.08

Always the last one is there ruining the day.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

Everyone get excited - Carl's results will be posted live in about 10 minutes.
The records he may break are the NR: 3.62 average and OcR: 3.39 average
Singles maybe too but I haven't memorised them


----------



## applezfall (Jun 17, 2017)

Round 25
Cube:Xman Bell
method: intuitive l4e
goal: sub 4.5
1. (3.30) U L B U B' L' U' L r' b' 
2. 3.98 B' U R' U B' L U' L' l' r b' u' 
3. 4.50 U R' U' L B' R' L R' b u 
4. 5.38 L B L B L R' U B L u' 
5. 4.05 L' R B' R U' L' R B' l' b' 
6. 6.78 U R U B' R' B L U' B l' r' b 
7. 3.78 U' B U R B' U' B U' l b u' 
8. (7.54) L U R B' L' U L U B' b' u' 
9. 5.05 U R' U L R U L' R' l r' b' 
10. 3.90 U' R' B' U' B R U' R' b 
11. 5.89 U' R L U' B' R B U' l r' u' 
12. 4.25 U L R L' B' U' B' R' r b u
ao12:4.76 (drew lol)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 17, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Everyone get excited - Carl's results will be posted live in about 10 minutes.
> The records he may break are the NR: 3.62 average and OcR: 3.39 average
> Singles maybe too but I haven't memorised them



@Carl La Hood sorry for your results. 

What is wrong with us on here? @João Santos got second place, I got second place, and @Carl La Hood didn't get the record.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 17, 2017)

round 25
xman bell magnetic
lbl hihi lol
sub - 5.5

avg of 12: 5.475 // lol 

1. (3.274) U L B U B' L' U' L r' b' 
2. 5.368 B' U R' U B' L U' L' l' r b' u' 
3. 5.196 U R' U' L B' R' L R' b u 
4. 5.365 L B L B L R' U B L u' 
5. 3.286 L' R B' R U' L' R B' l' b' 
6. (7.432) U R U B' R' B L U' B l' r' b 
7. 5.247 U' B U R B' U' B U' l b u' 
8. 6.230 L U R B' L' U L U B' b' u' 
9. 6.298 U R' U L R U L' R' l r' b' 
10. 5.479 U' R' B' U' B R U' R' b 
11. 6.816 U' R L U' B' R B U' l r' u' 
12. 5.462 U L R L' B' U' B' R' r b u


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 17, 2017)

Round 25
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 10 *(3/3)
*
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-17
avg of 12: 6.32

Time List:
1. 4.77 U L' R U' L' R' L R' l' r b' 
2. 7.01 L R' L' U' R B L U' l' b u' 
3. 6.56 U' B' R U B' R' U' L' l' b 
4. 5.74 U L' U' R B U' L' U l' r' u 
5. 5.57 U' B' L R L B L' U l r' b' 
6. 6.51 U B R B R U R' B' r 
7. 6.64 U R' L B' R' U' L R' L r' b 
8. 6.84 U B L B' U L R' U l' r' u 
9. 6.12 L U' L' R L' B U' R' r u' 
10. (4.66) U B' L B L' U' R B r' u 
11. (7.80) R' B R L' U L' R' U' b' u 
12. 7.35 U' R B' U L B' U' B l' r b' u

Lol this is actually my pb ao12
Starting sub 8 next round


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> @Carl La Hood sorry for your results.
> 
> What is wrong with us on here? @João Santos got second place, I got second place, and @Carl La Hood didn't get the record.


I guess competition solves are very different to home solves


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 18, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I guess competition solves are very different to home solves





CornerCutter said:


> @Carl La Hood sorry for your results.
> 
> What is wrong with us on here? @João Santos got second place, I got second place, and @Carl La Hood didn't get the record.


I +2ed on a 2.66 and a 3.10 in the first round, then just failed finals D: am really sad and am going to take a break for todays practice. Overall the comp was great, got too meet some cool people like spotty and the cubing historian and bought some puzzles from nathan wilson but I just flopped in pyra. Without the plus twos the average in the first round would be 3.10, 2.66, 3.58, 3.53, 3.97 and I would have NR but finals was just a fail in general with no plus twos.

e: i did come first so thats great but it was literally the exact same average (4.84) that I got in finals in January. I am so disappointed in myself especially because the scrambles in the first round weren't hard or anything I just made dumb mistakes. Anyway on the bright side I will just practice more now, no longer shooting for 200 or 300 solves a day, gonna try and do 600 or 700 a day.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I +2ed on a 2.66 and a 3.10 in the first round, then just failed finals D: am really sad and am going to take a break for todays practice. Overall the comp was great, got too meet some cool people like spotty and the cubing historian and bought some puzzles from nathan wilson but I just flopped in pyra. Without the plus twos the average in the first round would be 3.10, 2.66, 3.58, 3.53, 3.97 and I would have NR but finals was just a fail in general with no plus twos.



Oh wow, that's unfortunate with the +2s (did you film the average?), but I'm sure you'll get NR next comp. And whats the cubing historians name? I didn't know he was Australian.


----------



## Micah Walker (Jun 18, 2017)

*Round 1
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Intuitive L4E/ LBL
Puzzle: MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx*
Time List:
1. 5.22 
2. 5.69 
3. 6.34 
4. 7.55 
5. 9.14 
6. 7.21 
7. (10.41) 
8. 3.05 
9. (2.72) 
10. 5.48 
11. 8.06 
12. 5.85 
= 6.36 average
pretty good for me, I don't really care for pyraminx all that much.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 18, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I +2ed on a 2.66 and a 3.10 in the first round, then just failed finals D: am really sad and am going to take a break for todays practice. Overall the comp was great, got too meet some cool people like spotty and the cubing historian and bought some puzzles from nathan wilson but I just flopped in pyra. Without the plus twos the average in the first round would be 3.10, 2.66, 3.58, 3.53, 3.97 and I would have NR but finals was just a fail in general with no plus twos.
> 
> e: i did come first so thats great but it was literally the exact same average (4.84) that I got in finals in January. I am so disappointed in myself especially because the scrambles in the first round weren't hard or anything I just made dumb mistakes. Anyway on the bright side I will just practice more now, no longer shooting for 200 or 300 solves a day, gonna try and do 600 or 700 a day.


Good job winning the event! That is awesome doing 500+ a day!


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 19, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Oh wow, that's unfortunate with the +2s (did you film the average?), but I'm sure you'll get NR next comp. And whats the cubing historians name? I didn't know he was Australian.


I didn't film it only because I didn't want to put pressure on myself (also I am super lazy lol). Also thanks heaps, I really hope I can get the NR next comp, are you going to Brisbane Winter? I might come  Yeah I was speaking to him like all day and he didn't say anything about it till pack up and everyone was so surprised and stuff but we all knew because of his voice. I originally thought the channel was British or something I didn't know he was Aussie either  I don't think he will mind me saying his name it is Tomas Macadam.


CornerCutter said:


> Good job winning the event! That is awesome doing 500+ a day!


Thanks man! Means a lot to me to hear stuff like that 

e: I think about filming my solves and starting a channel everyday but I never do it, I have all the equipment and stuff to do it but I am a lazy potato lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I didn't film it only because I didn't want to put pressure on myself (also I am super lazy lol). Also thanks heaps, I really hope I can get the NR next comp, are you going to Brisbane Winter? I might come  Yeah I was speaking to him like all day and he didn't say anything about it till pack up and everyone was so surprised and stuff but we all knew because of his voice. I originally thought the channel was British or something I didn't know he was Aussie either  I don't think he will mind me saying his name it is Tomas Macadam.
> 
> Thanks man! Means a lot to me to hear stuff like that
> 
> e: I think about filming my solves and starting a channel everyday but I never do it, I have all the equipment and stuff to do it but I am a lazy potato lol


Ah yes I know Tomas (not in person), that's cool!
Yes I will certainly be coming to Brisbane winter, if you saw on the Brisbane thread I was super hyped. It would be great if you could come but also it may not be because I may not win Pyra 

Also, it makes sense not to film yourself because of nervousness, that's fine. But for some reason it doesn't have an affect on me, at least I don't feel it.

Anyway, the Pyra race to sub X chat is probably not the best place to have a conversation haha


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

r24
Race to sub-5.5
Moyu magnetic pyra
lbl

5.46, 5.64, 5.13, 5.35, 5.23, 5.43, 5.67, 6.17, 4.78, 5.34, 5.33, 5.31 = 5.40 (3/3!!!)


----------



## João Santos (Jun 19, 2017)

João Santos
Race to Sub 5
LBL
XMD Mag

5.12, 5.16, 6.23, 5.04, 4.77, 4.76, 8.21, 4.02, 5.45, 5.67, 5.81, 5.15, 3.76 = 5.21

Good average, strte practicing again after my good results at Brasileiro 2017 in which i got tenth place in Brazil for pyra and State record for single and average.


----------



## João Santos (Jun 20, 2017)

João Santos said:


> João Santos
> Race to Sub 5
> LBL
> XMD Mag
> ...


Also, I'm going to a comp tommorow called BBQ & Cube, watch my cubecomps


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 20, 2017)

João Santos said:


> Also, I'm going to a comp tommorow called BBQ & Cube, watch my cubecomps


Good luck!


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Aaron
I use oka, Keyhole, and rarely LBL (Yea I'm bad I can't even figure out how to do better)
Race to sub- 10
X Man Bell Magnetized

15.31
(25.63) (I messed up my oka really badly)
DNF (At this point you know I'm bad at pyra)
12.40
21.41
12.43 (realizes that LBL for me is faster than any other method I use)
13.77
12.74
13.24
13.25
16.89
(10.28)
=16.13? Since I just started cubing not too long ago I don't know what to do with DNFs. Not that good. I messed up a few solves. If I just didn't get the 15 and 16 second solves.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 25
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.05*

1. (3.21) 
2. (6.43) 
3. 5.42 
4. 6.39 
5. 3.92 
6. 5.21 
7. 4.31 
8. 6.24 
9. 5.51 
10. 4.24 
11. 4.81 
12. 4.42 

Wow, almost sub-5! I'm taking a few weeks break from cubing so I didn't practice Pyra at all this week. I only did an average of 12 to warm up. 

Still improving every week! Next round up later today.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 22, 2017)

*Round 25 Results*
 


*Round 26 - *(ends June 27)

1. L B R' U' R' B U L l r u' 
2. U R' U' R L R B' U u 
3. U L B' L' B' U L' U b u 
4. U L B U' B U' L R' L l' u 
5. U B L U' B L B U' l' r b u 
6. R B L R U' R B R l' b u' 
7. L U' R L' B' U' L' U' l r b' u 
8. U' R U' L' R' L' B' L' l r b u' 
9. L B' L R B' R' B U' l u 
10. L' U' L' B L' U L B' l u' 
11. U R U R B' L' U' B' R' l' u' 
12. L U' L U' B' R L R l' r' b u

Welcome to the new cubers!

Congratulations to @JustAnotherGenericCuber, @Competition Cuber , and @oliviervlcube for graduating! Great job!

Nice to see so many people racing!

Good luck


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 22, 2017)

*Round 26*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.16, 4.06, 3.20, (4.64), 3.46, 3.33, 3.01, 3.58, 2.46, (1.65), 2.46, 2.78 = 3.15 average

Came in clutch at the end with the last 4 solves, but it wasn't good enough to negate the string of 3s before it. Still a good average for me though.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 26, 2017)

round 26 
oops i didn't copied my times but my ao12: 5.53 :s 
LBL
sub -5.3
Qiyi Xman Bell


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 26
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.88*

1. 5.92 
2. 4.88 
3. 4.43 
4. 4.97 
5. 7.63 
6. 6.99 
7. 7.14 
8. 4.38 
9. 6.08 
10. (4.17) 
11. (7.94) 
12. 6.35 

After a week of not practicing(I'm taking a break) I didn't do too bad! I love all the 4's!

I just released episode #12 of The CornerCutter Podcast. It is all about pyraminx! Please let me know what you think!

You guys can still enter for this week. The results will be up later tomorrow.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Round 26
Moyu Magnetic
L4e
Sub 7 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
avg of 12: 7.25

Time List:
1. (9.84) U L' B L B' R' U L' U r b' u 
2. 6.62 U R' B L' R' L' B L r u' 
3. (4.26) L U R' U B L' U B' l b  u 
4. 8.29 U' L B L B R L' U' l' r' b u 
5. 6.40 U' L' B' U R' L' B L B l 
6. 7.55 U B R' U' R' B U R 
7. 5.51 U R' L' B' U R L' U' r' b' u 
8. 7.34 U L' U L' R' L' R' B l b' u 
9. 8.15 U L U L' B U' B' L' l r' b u' 
10. 5.37 L R' B' L U R' B' U' l r 
11. 9.25 U' L R L' B' U R' U' r b u' 
12. 7.95 U L R B U' L' B R' r b' u'


----------



## João Santos (Jun 27, 2017)

r26
João Santos
Sub 5
XMD 
AVG: 5.13

5.49, 4.48, 4.76, 3.67, 5.68, 4.94, 5.31, 5.52, 5.04, 5.05, 11.05, 5.06


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 27, 2017)

*Round 26*
Race to sub-6.5
Method: LBL
Cube: Moyu Magnetic

5.36, 5.92, 4.90, (7.45), 6.70, 4.71, 6.01, 6.58, (3.25), 4.42, 4.37, 5.04 = 5.40 avg

This should be the last time i do LBL in these things. After sub 6.5 i said i would do L4E. I've been practicing with intuitive L4E for about 2 weeks ago, i'm averaging like 7 with it.

Also the race to sub-x for skewb is back! Its off to a slow start so far, but I'm trying to grow it. Go check it out!


----------



## applezfall (Jun 27, 2017)

yay
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
avg of 12: 4.48

Time List:
1. 3.84 L B R' U' R' B U L l r u' 
2. 4.45 U R' U' R L R B' U u 
3. 3.25 U L B' L' B' U L' U b u 
4. 4.87 U L B U' B U' L R' L l' u 
5. 4.37 U B L U' B L B U' l' r b u 
6. 5.31 R B L R U' R B R l' b u' 
7. (6.29) L U' R L' B' U' L' U' l r b' u 
8. 4.73 U' R U' L' R' L' B' L' l r b u' 
9. 4.15 L B' L R B' R' B U' l u 
10. (2.60) L' U' L' B L' U L B' l u' 
11. 5.99 U R U R B' L' U' B' R' l' u' 
12. 3.83 L U' L U' B' R L R l' r' b u
goal:sub 4.5 finished
method:l4e
cube:xman bell
easy scrambles tho very good for me


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 27, 2017)

*Round 26 Results*

 

*Round 27 - *(ends July 4)

1. L R' B U R' L R' L' l' r' b' u' 
2. L U R' B L B' U B' r b' u' 
3. U' L' R U' R L B' L l b' 
4. L' R B L' R' B U' L' R' l r' b' u 
5. L B R B' R' L' B U l r' b' 
6. B U B L U B' R L' l' r b' u 
7. L R' U L' B R' L' U' L' l r b u 
8. R L R L B' L R' U l r' u 
9. U R L U B R' U' B u' 
10. B R U' B L' B L' U' l b u 
11. R' U R' L R' U B L 
12. L' R B U' B R' B' U' l' r b

@BirdPuzzles congrats on graduating! I might do your Skewb race soon, but I don't like skewb very much.

I'm going to start learning Square-1 once my Volt comes.

Good luck!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry, I probably won't be competing here anymore. I just wanted to make sure that I was sub-5.5 or so, and when I joined the forum, this seemed like the perfect way to do just that.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 28, 2017)

*Round 27*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.71, 2.50, 4.92, 3.59, 2.45, 3.02, (5.17), 2.96, 2.49, (2.29), 2.89, 3.47 = 3.10 average

Pretty upset about this one. It's a good average for me, but it really felt sub-3. If it weren't for the 4 and 5, it easily could've been.


----------



## applezfall (Jun 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-28
avg of 12: 5.16

Time List:
1. 4.29 L R' B U R' L R' L' l' r' b' u' 
2. 6.57 L U R' B L B' U B' r b' u' 
3. (7.70) U' L' R U' R L B' L l b' 
4. 4.70 L' R B L' R' B U' L' R' l r' b' u 
5. (2.77) L B R B' R' L' B U l r' b' 
6. 5.99 B U B L U B' R L' l' r b' u 
7. 5.70 L R' U L' B R' L' U' L' l r b u 
8. 5.47 R L R L B' L R' U l r' u 
9. 3.46 U R L U B R' U' B u' 
10. 6.62 B R U' B L' B L' U' l b u 
11. 3.86 R' U R' L R' U B L 
12. 4.95 L' R B U' B R' B' U' l' r b
not even sub 5 lol I suck
goal:sub4.5
method:l4e
pyra:xman bell


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 28, 2017)

r27
Race to sub-7
keyhole+1-flip
Shengshou pyra

9.97, 10.41, 10.01, 7.75, 7.24, 7.85, 6.36, 10.00, 8.30, 6.83, 5.38, 6.53 = 8.08 

Whoops again


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 28, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Sorry, I probably won't be competing here anymore. I just wanted to make sure that I was sub-5.5 or so, and when I joined the forum, this seemed like the perfect way to do just that.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks for letting me know.


np


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 3, 2017)

*Round 27*
sub -5.3 
LBL
qiyi xman bell

I started good with a 3.37, but I ****ed up the last two solves which ruined my average

ao12: 5.322 
1. 3.371 L R' B U R' L R' L' l' r' b' u' 
2. 5.915 L U R' B L B' U B' r b' u' 
3. 4.526 U' L' R U' R L B' L l b' 
4. 6.079 L' R B L' R' B U' L' R' l r' b' u 
5. (2.648) L B R B' R' L' B U l r' b' 
6. 6.451 B U B L U B' R L' l' r b' u 
7. 5.867 L R' U L' B R' L' U' L' l r b u 
8. 4.970 R L R L B' L R' U l r' u 
9. 4.930 U R L U B R' U' B u' 
10. 4.256 B R U' B L' B L' U' l b u 
11. 6.851 R' U R' L R' U B L 
12. (7.215) L' R B U' B R' B' U' l' r b


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 27 
Moyu Magnetic
L4e
Sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
avg of 12: 6.49 *(1/3)*

Time List:
1. 5.85 R B' R L' U' R' L R l r b u 
2. 7.49 L' U R' L U' B' L R' l b u 
3. 7.94 R U' R B L' B' U R' L' l r b' u 
4. 7.58 L' B U' L' U R' B' R' u' 
5. 6.49 L' R' U L' R L R U l r b' u 
6. 7.31 U R L' R' U B R' B' L' l' r u' 
7. (8.87) R L U' B U' B R' B' b' u' 
8. 5.70 B' U L R B R' L' R l' r' b' 
9. 4.31 R' L U R L B R' B u 
10. 5.50 U R' B U B' L R' U' B b' 
11. (4.25) R U' R' B R L' U B' l 
12. 6.67 L U L U' R B' U L R' l r b' u
Started out meh, last 5 solves saved the average


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

LegendaryMJS
Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: Oka/Keyhole
Race for Sub-18(I just learned keyhole and Oka so I am sketchy)

Ao12: 17.33

Time List: (12.38), 18.04, 20.46, 17.90, 18.74, 17.33, (24.06), 23.27, 22.55, 18.42, 18.61, 16.68


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 4, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> LegendaryMJS
> Cube: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Method: Oka/Keyhole
> Race for Sub-18(I just learned keyhole and Oka so I am sketchy)
> ...


Please don't learn advanced methods till you're sub 8 or so


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 4, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Please don't learn advanced methods till you're sub 8 or so



Why? If he's capable of using them, I see no reason why he shouldn't get a head start. Sure, he could definitely get faster with LBL, but that won't help him if he would eventually switch to Oka/Keyhole anyway.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Why? If he's capable of using them, I see no reason why he shouldn't get a head start. Sure, he could definitely get faster with LBL, but that won't help him if he would eventually switch to Oka/Keyhole anyway.



Thanks DG, I decided to learn Oka/Keyhole cuz I was just curious to see how the intermidiate method is. But I do agree that I should get faster with LBL first. Thanks for suggestions tho.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Why? If he's capable of using them, I see no reason why he shouldn't get a head start. Sure, he could definitely get faster with LBL, but that won't help him if he would eventually switch to Oka/Keyhole anyway.


I see a lot of adventage with practicing and learning LBL, but you are right. If he is capable of using it, he should do it


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 4, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 27
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 5.04
*
1. 4.16 
2. (7.25) 
3. 5.40 
4. 5.67 
5. 4.11 
6. 5.46 
7. 6.72 
8. 4.96 
9. 3.80 
10. 4.72 
11. (3.78) 
12. 5.35

So close! I just started practicing again yesterday. Hopefully next week!

Happy 4th of July you Americans!!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Race to:sub-4.5
Method: L4E
Puzzle: X-Man Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
avg of 12: 4.72
Time List:
1. 3.18 L R' B U R' L R' L' l' r' b' u' 
2. 6.54 L U R' B L B' U B' r b' u' 
3. 4.40 U' L' R U' R L B' L l b' 
4. 6.69+ L' R B L' R' B U' L' R' l r' b' u 
5. (2.34) L B R B' R' L' B U l r' b' 
6. 5.11 B U B L U B' R L' l' r b' u 
7. 4.53 L R' U L' B R' L' U' L' l r b u 
8. 4.15 R L R L B' L R' U l r' u 
9. 3.79 U R L U B R' U' B u' 
10. 4.32 B R U' B L' B L' U' l b u 
11. 4.48 R' U R' L R' U B L 
12. (8.09) L' R B U' B R' B' U' l' r b
This would be a good average without the 2 counting 6's.
Sorry I missed a week or two. I kind of forgot about this. I will just start over.


----------



## Randon (Jul 5, 2017)

*Round 27: Race to sub-5*
Moyu Pyraminx
Ao12: *4.71*

3.89, 5.08, 3.35, 6.17, 4.49, 5.04, 5.03, 5.73, 3.44, 4.89, (2.95), (6.84)

Just want to get some practice in before nats, lots of these could be faster, if I hadn't mess up so bad.  I am also unsure what method to say I use, because I use most of them.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 5, 2017)

*Round 27 Results*



*Round 28 - *(ends July 11)
1. L' B' R L' U' L B U' l' b u'
2. U' R' U B' U R' L' U' L l' r' b u'
3. U' L' U B' L B' L' R L' l' r' b' u'
4. L U' R L' B U R' L l' r' b' u
5. U' R B L' R' L B' L' r' b u
6. U R' L' U R' L R' B' L' r b u
7. R L' U' L' R U L' U' l u'
8. U' L U R' B' L R U' l' b' u'
9. U R U' R U' L' B' R' B l' b'
10. U R B' L' U' R B L' R' l' b u'
11. U' R' B R L' U' B U l' r' b
12. U B U' B L' U L R r

Lots of people joining!

Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 5, 2017)

Last one before Nats...
*
Round 28*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.00, (5.18), 3.09, 3.86, 3.48, 3.92, 3.08, 3.51, (2.54), 3.01, 3.40, 3.00 = 3.34 average

Lol, only counting 3s. Hopefully Nats is a little better than this.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 6, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Last one before Nats...
> *
> Round 28*
> Race to sub-3
> ...


Good luck! I will be watching CubeComps and hopefully live too!


----------



## Randon (Jul 6, 2017)

*Round 28: Race to sub-5*
Moyu Pyraminx
Ao12: *4.87*

4.46, 5.87, 4.84, (6.34), 5.70, 5.12, 4.88, 3.78, 4.81, 4.86, 4.34, (2.84)

Kind of went faster as I solved more. Also, the chart seems a little messed up. I think my section is just copy and pasted from the guy's above mine, on accident. Just wanted to being attention to that. Thanks.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 6, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 27 Results*
> View attachment 8146
> 
> 
> ...


why does randon have the same times as me but he still wins?


----------



## applezfall (Jul 6, 2017)

I suck ahhh
Goal: Sub 4.5
Method: L4E
Cube : XMD BELL
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-6
avg of 12: 4.65

Time List:
1. 3.91 L' B' R L' U' L B U' l' b u' 
2. 5.12 U' R' U B' U R' L' U' L l' r' b u' 
3. 5.28 U' L' U B' L B' L' R L' l' r' b' u' 
4. 5.52 L U' R L' B U R' L l' r' b' u 
5. 4.53 U' R B L' R' L B' L' r' b u 
6. 5.26 U R' L' U R' L R' B' L' r b u 
7. 4.43 R L' U' L' R U L' U' l u' 
8. 3.95 U' L U R' B' L R U' l' b' u' 
9. 3.94 U R U' R U' L' B' R' B l' b' 
10. (5.66) U R B' L' U' R B L' R' l' b u' 
11. 4.51 U' R' B R L' U' B U l' r' b 
12. (3.62) U B U' B L' U L R r


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 6, 2017)

r28
race to sub-7
Shengshou
keyhole/1-flip

4.96, 7.57, 7.93, 9.96, 8.14, 7.54, 8.57, 5.62, 6.43, 7.71, 7.64, 6.09 *= 7.32*


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 7, 2017)

Round 28
Sub-18
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
LBL

Ao12: 17.06

Time List: (21.66), 16.52, 18.73, 15.69, (14.53), 18.45, 17.36, 15.73, 14.61, 19.75, 17.23, 16.53

How are some of you guys so fast with LBL? anyway I don't do much pyraminx.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> How are some of you guys so fast with LBL? anyway I don't do much pyraminx.


It is just lots of practice and more advanced techniques. Try to learn blockbuilding for the first side. I averaged 5.2 with it before switching to L4E, on which I average around 4.7.


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 28
Race to sub 14*
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 13.29 [1/3] *Yay!!

1. 13.84 
2. (17.38) 
3. 14.40 
4. 10.98 
5. 14.14 
6. 11.53 
7. 14.73 
8. 11.96 
9. 11.14 
10. 15.43 
11. (8.12) 
12. 14.74 

I am finally back!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Round 28 
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-7
avg of 12: 6.88 *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 6.72 L' B U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D L R' U L2 F' D2 U B 
2. (9.24) L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F R F2 D2 U' B2 D B L R2 
3. 6.84 U2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' L B2 D' L' B D U L2 D F2 
4. 7.23 L' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U B' R' D' B L U L2 B' U 
5. 8.16 U2 F2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R' B' L' R D R F' D' B 
6. 5.30 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U B U' F2 L R B' R D' B D 
7. 5.17 U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R F' D' U' R' B' L U' L U' 
8. 7.53 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 D L U' B R' B2 D' B' R' F' 
9. 8.79 D B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 U B L D' F R D' B' D U2 L' 
10. 6.15 B' U L2 D' U R2 U F2 D U2 R' U2 F' U' R' U2 L F L2 
11. 6.87 B' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R' D2 B2 L' R' D U 
12. (4.24) B2 R U2 F2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U B' D' F2 R' D2 U L2 F' R'
Pretty inconsistent, surprised I made my goal with 2 counting 8s.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 7, 2017)

applezfall said:


> why does randon have the same times as me but he still wins?


You guys had the same average so I just had to pick one.

Edit: Looks like I made a mistake.

@Randon 
I'll fix it next week.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Im back!
r27
Race to sub-5
Cube: x-man bell
method: L4E + a little bit of LBL

times: 4.18, 4.54, 4.17, 4.68, 3.84, 4.42, 2.71, 4.38, 4.18, 4.06, 5.75, 4.93 = 4.34 That 2 what?! 

@CornerCutter, can you maybe rank the best singles of each round?


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 10, 2017)

Round 27
LBL
race to sub -5.3
qiyi xman bell 

ao12: 5.382 

1. (4.200) L' B' R L' U' L B U' l' b u' 
2. 6.104 U' R' U B' U R' L' U' L l' r' b u' 
3. 5.150 U' L' U B' L B' L' R L' l' r' b' u' 
4. 5.587 L U' R L' B U R' L l' r' b' u 
5. 4.867 U' R B L' R' L B' L' r' b u 
6. 6.026 U R' L' U R' L R' B' L' r b u 
7. 5.073 R L' U' L' R U L' U' l u' 
8. 4.274 U' L U R' B' L R U' l' b' u' 
9. (7.470) U R U' R U' L' B' R' B l' b' 
10. 5.345 U R B' L' U' R B L' R' l' b u' 
11. 6.277 U' R' B R L' U' B U l' r' b 
12. 5.120 U B U' B L' U L R r


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

AMCuber

Round 28
Race to sub 10
XMD Bell Magnetized

LBL

14.13
8.28
16.07
16.56
11.01
12.14
14.09
11.76
16.23
11.05
14.76

ao12= 13.46

That is so weird! I posted this already, but for some reason it didn't post.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 11, 2017)

I am still averaging around 4.6 globally, but I got some easy scrambles, leading to an official 3.86 average in semifinals at U.S. Nationals. The average got me 11th place, allowing me to make finals.

Video:





The reaction of "Yes Two" on the two-second solve is an inside joke that only my long-time viewers will understand.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 12, 2017)

Round 28
Race to sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell 

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 5.39

Time List:
1. 8.24 L' B' R L' U' L B U' l' b u' 
2. 5.37 U' R' U B' U R' L' U' L l' r' b u' 
3. 6.28+ U' L' U B' L B' L' R L' l' r' b' u' 
4. 4.87 L U' R L' B U R' L l' r' b' u 
5. 5.81 U' R B L' R' L B' L' r' b u 
6. 3.95 U R' L' U R' L R' B' L' r b u 
7. 4.21 R L' U' L' R U L' U' l u' 
8. 6.70+ U' L U R' B' L R U' l' b' u' 
9. (3.67) U R U' R U' L' B' R' B l' b' 
10. 4.42 U R B' L' U' R B L' R' l' b u' 
11. (8.31) U' R' B R L' U' B U l' r' b 
12. 4.01 U B U' B L' U L R r

LOL massive fail. Not even close to sub-5.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Results?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Results?


Sorry for being late. I was busy with some other things.

I'll do my times and post the results tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Sorry for being late. I was busy with some other things.
> 
> I'll do my times and post the results tomorrow.


Sounds good!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 28
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 6.01*

1. 7.44 
2. 6.23 
3. 6.98 
4. 5.45 
5. 4.62 
6. 4.59 
7. 5.61 
8. 5.73 
9. 5.87 
10. (4.44) 
11. 7.51 
12. (8.02) 

Man, I started off really bad and ended bad too.

I'll practice more next week.

Next round up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

*Round 28 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.54 - @DGCubes 
2. 2.71 - @Competition Cuber 
3. 3.00 - @DGCubes 

Hope the 3.00 wasn't a fake (ie. Clock at worlds).
*
Round 29 - *(ends July 18)

1. B U' L R' U' B' L' U r b u 
2. L R B' U L' R B U l b' u' 
3. R' U R U L R' L U l r' b 
4. U L R U B R B' R' L' l' r 
5. R' U R B' U' B R L' r b u' 
6. U B L B' R B' U' B L l r u 
7. U' L' U B' R' U L' B b 
8. U' R L B' U' L R B R l r u' 
9. U R B' R L' R' U B l' r u 
10. L R' B U R U' L' R l' r b u 
11. U L B' L' R U B' R U u 
12. L' U L' B R' L R' B l' r' b

I think everything is right this week! Let me know.

This is the first time I'm really late. Sorry about that.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2017)

*Round 29*
Race to sub-3
Cubicle Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.11, 2.47, 2.78, 2.47, 3.26, 2.88, (1.94), (3.88), 2.62, 3.75, 3.51, 2.84 = 2.97 average

Nice rubric.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 15, 2017)

Round 29
LBL
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Sub-18

Ao12: 14.54

Time List: 10.45, 15.71, 10.79, 13.03, 11.57, (23.85), 17.14, 14.63, 16.74, 17.83, (9.43), 17.56


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 15, 2017)

r29
race to suh-5
cube: x-man bell
avg of 12: 4.31

Time List:
1. 4.19 
2. (5.40) 
3. 4.18 
4. 4.54 
5. 4.17 
6. 4.68 
7. 3.84 
8. 4.42 
9. (3.71) 
10. 4.38 
11. 4.18 
12. 4.06


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 15, 2017)

*R29*
LBL
Stickerless Qiyi xman bell
sub 5.3

ao12: 5.162
1. 4.484 B U' L R' U' B' L' U r b u 
2. 7.095 L R B' U L' R B U l b' u' 
3. 3.717 R' U R U L R' L U l r' b 
4. 5.444 U L R U B R B' R' L' l' r 
5. 3.716 R' U R B' U' B R L' r b u' 
6. 6.754+ U B L B' R B' U' B L l r u 
7. (DNF(4.882)) U' L' U B' R' U L' B b 
8. 5.325 U' R L B' U' L R B R l r u' 
9. (3.261) U R B' R L' R' U B l' r u 
10. 4.918 L R' B U R U' L' R l' r b u 
11. 3.872 U L B' L' R U B' R U u 
12. 6.297 L' U L' B R' L R' B l' r' b

without the +2 and DNF it would be a 4.71 ao12


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 29
Race to sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 4.73
Time List:
1. 7.45+ B U' L R' U' B' L' U r b u 
2. 5.64 L R B' U L' R B U l b' u' 
3. 4.97+ R' U R U L R' L U l r' b 
4. 3.78 U L R U B R B' R' L' l' r 
5. 4.22 R' U R B' U' B R L' r b u' 
6. 3.61 U B L B' R B' U' B L l r u 
7. 3.07 U' L' U B' R' U L' B b 
8. (9.74) U' R L B' U' L R B R l r u' 
9. 3.17 U R B' R L' R' U B l' r u 
10. 6.60 L R' B U R U' L' R l' r b u 
11. (2.67) U L B' L' R U B' R U u 
12. 4.81 L' U L' B R' L R' B l' r' b

LOL that is about the most inconsistent thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 29
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 6.71 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 5.82 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F' D' B2 F' L U' F2 R2 U' 
2. 8.97 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F' R' F U' B' F2 U' R' F L 
3. 5.84 R' F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L B' R D L' B2 U2 B' F2 
4. 4.99 B' D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 R' B R2 D F L 
5. 5.85 B' L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' B D L' B R' U2 L2 
6. 5.58 F2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L' F D F U' F' R D' U B2 
7. 5.07 U' L' F2 R U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 B U2 F L' R2 U2 B D' L' 
8. 8.33 L' U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B U' F L2 B L B2 U2 
9. (4.28) R2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 B' U F' R2 U F2 L D L' 
10. 7.99 D' L' U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F2 U B' U' L2 R F2 U R 
11. 8.59 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U R F' U' L D2 F' R 
12. (9.90) U' L B D B' R F2 U' F' R' D2 R F2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 L'
I'm going camping for the next week so I can't participate  At least I graduated


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 29
X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx
LBL
Sub 11
1.12.87
2.10.89
3.10.57
4.11.48
5.7.35
6.12.82
7.8.13
8.10.02
9.11.21
10.10.30
11.12.66
12.6.59
Ao12: 10.54
Nice


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 29
Moyu Magnetic
Top-First
Race to sub 4

1. 4.30 2. 3.41 3. 3.96 4. 4.52 5. (5.50) 6. 4.22 7. (3.29) 8. 4.39 9. 4.28 10. 4.14 11. 3.42 12. 4.80 

avg of 12: 4.14


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 17, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 29
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.91[1/3]*

1. (6.49) 
2. 5.63 
3. 3.96 
4. 3.94 
5. 4.64 
6. 5.58 
7. 5.24 
8. 4.83 
9. (3.48) 
10. 4.66 
11. 5.19 
12. 5.33 

Gotta love those counting 3s!!


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 18, 2017)

No! I wish I could compete in round 29 but I just came home and it is 10:30 pm


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 18, 2017)

Actually I'll just do it now. 

Round 29
LBL 
XMD Magnetized
Race to sub 10

11.81
9.33
9.06
9.72
12.88
11.30
10.60
11.82(got skip but messed up on the first layer)
11.32
11.43
8.40
12.57

ao12=10.85

actually quite good for me, probably because I have been practicing pyraminx on vacation a lot and found out why I kept getting the edge swap when I did my left V.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

*Round 29 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.94 - @DGCubes
2. 2.47 - @DGCubes 
3. 2.47 - @DGCubes
*
Round 30 - *(ends July 25)
1. B' R L' B' U B R L l' b u 
2. U' B R' L B' U' B' R r b 
3. U' B' R' L' B R' L' R' B' l b u 
4. R U' R' L B' U B' L l b' u 
5. R U L' B R L R B l b' u 
6. U B' R' L' B L U' B' U' l' b u 
7. L' B L' U' B' U R L' r' b 
8. L B R' B U B' L R r b' u 
9. U' L' U B' R L R' B' r' b u 
10. R' U L' R U' L' B L' l r' b 
11. U B R' U B U L U l r u' 
12. U R B L' R' B' L' B' R l' r'

Congratulations @LegendaryMJS and @JustAnotherGenericCuber for graduating! Awesome job!

@DGCubes Any tips for not getting many solves over 5 seconds? Some of the harder scrambles I just can't do yet. I'm getting lots of counting 3s though. 

Good luck for this week everybody!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 19, 2017)

Round 30
Moyu Magnetic
LBL
Sub-15

Ao12: 10.33(1/3) Nice average. Have been focusing on pyraminx lately. X-man Pyraminx coming soon.

Time List: 13.19, (3.98(PB)), (14.24), 12.78, 10.93, 11.92, 9.74, 6.79, 7.12, 8.25, 11.76, 10.90


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Round 30
X-man Magnetic Pyraminx
LBL
Sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
avg of 12: 9.345

Time List:
1. 7.438 B' R L' B' U B R L l' b u
2. 11.225 U' B R' L B' U' B' R r b
3. 11.441 U' B' R' L' B R' L' R' B' l b u
4. (6.664) R U' R' L B' U B' L l b' u
5. 8.797 R U L' B R L R B l b' u
6. 11.082 U B' R' L' B L U' B' U' l' b u
7. 7.461 L' B L' U' B' U R L' r' b
8. 9.399 L B R' B U B' L R r b' u
9. 9.428 U' L' U B' R L R' B' r' b u
10. 8.904 R' U L' R U' L' B L' l r' b
11. (11.696) U B R' U B U L U l r u'
12. 8.274 U R B L' R' B' L' B' R l' r'
Pretty bad, because I just failed a lot of easy scrambles


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 19, 2017)

First time posting here. I just got my pyraminx last week, and been improving day by day.
Round 30
Cube: X-Man Bell Magnetic
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-15

*Ao12:* *14.28 (1/3)*
10.04, 12.24, 10.83, 14.04, 16.48, *21.21*, *4.91(PB)*, 16.74, 11.86, 15.94, 18.16, 16.48


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 19, 2017)

*Round 30*
Race to sub-3
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.66, 3.16, 4.19, 2.16, 3.28, 3.26, 2.52, (2.02), 2.65, (7.06+), 3.44, 2.51 = 2.98 average

Eyooooo, really happy with this! Didn't think it was going to be sub-3 with that counting 4.



CornerCutter said:


> @DGCubes Any tips for not getting many solves over 5 seconds? Some of the harder scrambles I just can't do yet. I'm getting lots of counting 3s though.



The way I see it, every scramble has potential to be good (or at least, better than it appears). Try to find weird ways of blockbuilding so you always have at least 1 edge solved when you finish centers. Most scrambles have the potential for you to blockbuild an entire V on at least one side, so always look for that. Also, make sure you're solving tips efficiently (like by saving only 1 tip for post-L4E, and do the rest during your V).


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> *Round 30*
> Race to sub-3
> Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...


Thank you for the help!

I got a 4.98 Ao100 yesterday! I like what you said about every scramble has the potential to be good.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 19, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> I got a 4.98 Ao100 yesterday! I like what you said about every scramble has the potential to be good.





CornerCutter said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> I got a 4.98 Ao100 yesterday! I like what you said about every scramble has the potential to be good.



Congrats, man! That's awesome!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Congrats, man! That's awesome!


Thank you for the kind words! It means a lot.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Best Singles*
> 1. 1.94 - @DGCubes
> 2. 2.47 - @DGCubes
> 3. 2.47 - @DGCubes


Maybe show who the top 3 people had best singles were:

Example:
@DGCubes- 1.97
@Competition Cuber: 2.99
@Corner Cutter: 3.19


CornerCutter said:


> @DGCubes Any tips for not getting many solves over 5 seconds? Some of the harder scrambles I just can't do yet. I'm getting lots of counting 3s though.


Learn L4E.

Here are my times: 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 12: 4.27

Time List:
1. 4.19 
2. (5.40) 
3. 4.18 
4. 4.54 
5. 4.17 
6. 4.68 
7. 3.84 
8. 4.42 
9. 2.71- same as last sub-3 lol.
10. 4.38 
11. 4.18 
12. 4.06 

3/3!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jul 20, 2017)

*Round 30*
Race to sub-6
Magnetic Moyu
Intuitive L4E

5.39, 5.71, 7.12, 5.13, 6.51, (7.28), (3.47), 5.47, 4.95, 4.49, 4.97, 6.32 = 5.61 avg

Actually not expecting this average. Lol sry guys took a break from cubing. anyway im back now. This was my first L4E average. Ive been practicing it for about a month now. I avg more like 6.5, so this avg is pretty surprising.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Maybe show who the top 3 people had best singles were:
> 
> Example:
> @DGCubes- 1.97
> ...



Great idea! I will do that from now on. 

Unless Carl comes back DG would probably have all 3 every week. LOL


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Unless Carl comes back DG would probably have all 3 every week. LOL


Thats exactly why. (@DGCubes, no offense, you just take up all the best singles lol)


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 30
Moyu Magnetic
Race to sub 4
Method: Top First

1. 4.74 
2. 3.17 
3. 4.44 
4. 5.01 
5. 3.55 
6. (6.00) 
7. (2.96) 
8. 3.56 
9. 3.74 
10. 4.76 
11. 4.19 
12. 5.03 

4.22 avg of 12


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 30
xman bell
sub 5.3
LBL

ao12: 4.530 (this was very good)
LOL got the scrambles from last week :s

EDIT: (good scrambles)

avg of 12: 4.959

Lijst met tijden:
1. 4.750 B' R L' B' U B R L l' b u 
2. 3.686 U' B R' L B' U' B' R r b 
3. 6.103 U' B' R' L' B R' L' R' B' l b u 
4. (2.959) R U' R' L B' U B' L l b' u 
5. 5.615 R U L' B R L R B l b' u 
6. 5.651 U B' R' L' B L U' B' U' l' b u 
7. 4.031 L' B L' U' B' U R L' r' b 
8. 4.298 L B R' B U B' L R r b' u 
9. 4.559 U' L' U B' R L R' B' r' b u 
10. 5.532 R' U L' R U' L' B L' l r' b 
11. 5.365 U B R' U B U L U l r u' 
12. (6.397) U R B L' R' B' L' B' R l' r'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Round 30
Race to sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
avg of 12: 4.23

Time List:
1. 4.46 B' R L' B' U B R L l' b u 
2. 3.57 U' B R' L B' U' B' R r b 
3. 5.07 U' B' R' L' B R' L' R' B' l b u 
4. 2.86 R U' R' L B' U B' L l b' u 
5. 3.94 R U L' B R L R B l b' u 
6. 6.43 U B' R' L' B L U' B' U' l' b u 
7. (2.35) L' B L' U' B' U R L' r' b 
8. 4.39 L B R' B U B' L R r b' u 
9. 2.59 U' L' U B' R L R' B' r' b u 
10. 4.20 R' U L' R U' L' B L' l r' b 
11. 4.75 U B R' U B U L U l r u' 
12. (9.21+) U R B L' R' B' L' B' R l' r'
1/3
Pretty nice average, but definitely could have been better. 2 counting 2's is nice. The 2.35 is the third best single so far this week after DG's 2.02 and 2.16


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 23, 2017)

AMCuber
XMD Magnetized
LBL 
Race to sub 10

8.35
10.82
12.95
11.82
9.43
9.89
8.49
6.31
6.89
12.09
11.01
9.13

ao12: 9.765


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 23, 2017)

Round 30
Race to sub-7
LBL
Moyu Magnetic

1. 6.17 B' R L' B' U B R L l' b u 
2. 7.21 U' B R' L B' U' B' R r b 
3. 8.52 U' B' R' L' B R' L' R' B' l b u 
4. 6.10 R U' R' L B' U B' L l b' u 
5. 7.89 R U L' B R L R B l b' u 
6. 8.35 U B' R' L' B L U' B' U' l' b u 
7. 5.26 L' B L' U' B' U R L' r' b 
8. 6.11 L B R' B U B' L R r b' u 
9. (5.14) U' L' U B' R L R' B' r' b u 
10. 5.90 R' U L' R U' L' B L' l r' b 
11. 8.46 U B R' U B U L U l r u' 
12. (10.81) U R B L' R' B' L' B' R l' r'

avg 12: 6.99
I barely did it


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 25, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 30
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.52[2/3]
*
1. 4.42 
2. 3.94 
3. 4.94 
4. 4.21 
5. 5.74 
6. (7.35) 
7. 4.26 
8. (3.37) 
9. 3.86 
10. 3.65 
11. 3.83 
12. 6.31 

Yes!! I've been doing great this week! I'm sub-5 now and tons of pb's!

Thanks again @DGCubes for giving me some instruction.

Here are my solves:


Spoiler







Next round up later today!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 26, 2017)

*Round 30 Results*



*Best Singles*
1. 2.02 - @DGCubes
2. 2.35 - @Ghost Cuber
3. 2.71 - @Competition Cuber
*
Round 31 - *(ends August 1)

1. B' L U' B L' B' R B' U' l' r u'
2. U' B' U' L' U B' L' U' l' r u
3. L' R U' B U R B L' l r' b'
4. U L' U' B' L' B' L' B' u'
5. R' L' B' R B' U L B' l r u'
6. R B' L U' B' U R' U r' b' u'
7. U' B L' B U' L B' U' l r b u'
8. L U R U B' L R' B' l b u'
9. R B' R' U' R B' R U' l b u'
10. L B R' U L B L' B l r' b
11. U' L R U L R' U B r' u
12. U' L' R U' L' R' U R' B' b u


Congrats @Competition Cuber for graduating!


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 30 Results*
> View attachment 8254
> 
> 
> ...


Why you wrote that I raced to sub 11?


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 26, 2017)

*Round 31*
Race to sub-3
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

(4.49), 2.79, 2.97, 2.86, 2.97, 2.68, (2.45), 4.04, 4.45, 3.96, 3.38, 2.51 = 3.26 average

The beginning was really awesome, but the end messed me up really badly. 
Hopefully the next two weeks can be sub-3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 26, 2017)

DVcuber said:


> Why you wrote that I raced to sub 11?


Because you have to race to the same sub-x until you get below it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Jul 26, 2017)

Round 31
Race to sub 4
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Top-First

avg of 12: 4.09
Time List:
1. 4.39 
2. 4.74 
3. (3.28) 
4. 3.40 
5. 3.98 
6. (12.21) 
7. 4.59 
8. 4.57 
9. 3.52 
10. 3.90 
11. 4.48 
12. 3.30


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 26, 2017)

r31
sub-7
Shengshou
Keyhole/1-flip

(11.52), 6.66, 6.99, 7.80, 5.77, 7.15, 8.18, 7.79, (5.00), 7.96, 9.27, 7.82 *= 7.54
*
Moyu Magnetic is on the way, I had to use my cubicle gift card in some way.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 26, 2017)

Round 31
Moyu Magnetic
LBL
Sub-15

Ao12: 12.31

Time List: 12.92, 15.01, 11.20, (9.02), 11.41, 14.14, 9.03, 12.92, (16.09), 12.52, 12.40, 11.61


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 26, 2017)

I will try to do it this week!


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Because you have to race to the same sub-x until you get below it for 3 weeks.


Oh, sorry, I didn't know about that


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 31
X-man bell magnetic pyraminx
LBL
Sub 11
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-27
avg of 12: 9.176

Time List:
1. 8.818 B' L U' B L' B' R B' U' l' r u' 
2. 7.741 U' B' U' L' U B' L' U' l' r u 
3. 6.858 L' R U' B U R B L' l r' b' 
4. 8.088+ U L' U' B' L' B' L' B' u' 
5. 9.194 R' L' B' R B' U L B' l r u' 
6. 8.109 R B' L U' B' U R' U r' b' u' 
7. 10.529 U' B L' B U' L B' U' l r b u' 
8. 12.170 L U R U B' L R' B' l b u' 
9. (14.738) R B' R' U' R B' R U' l b u' 
10. 10.363 L B R' U L B L' B l r' b 
11. 9.885+ U' L R U L R' U B r' u 
12. (6.726) U' L' R U' L' R' U R' B' b u
I think it could be sub-9, but I failed some easy solves and got 2 +2s.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 27, 2017)

round 31
qiyi stickerless xman bell
sub 5.3
LBL (next week I will switch to L4E with a sub-6 ao12)

avg of 12: 5.245
1. (7.258) B' L U' B L' B' R B' U' l' r u' 
2. 5.174 U' B' U' L' U B' L' U' l' r u 
3. 5.102 L' R U' B U R B L' l r' b' 
4. (3.521) U L' U' B' L' B' L' B' u' 
5. 3.837 R' L' B' R B' U L B' l r u' 
6. 3.779 R B' L U' B' U R' U r' b' u' 
7. 6.281 U' B L' B U' L B' U' l r b u' 
8. 5.008 L U R U B' L R' B' l b u' 
9. 6.547 R B' R' U' R B' R U' l b u' 
10. 5.133 L B R' U L B L' B l r' b 
11. 5.872 U' L R U L R' U B r' u 
12. 5.719 U' L' R U' L' R' U R' B' b u


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 31, 2017)

Round 31
Race to sub-4.5
L4E
XMD Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-30
avg of 12: 5.15

Time List:
1. 6.22 B' L U' B L' B' R B' U' l' r u' 
2. 5.66 U' B' U' L' U B' L' U' l' r u 
3. 7.20+ L' R U' B U R B L' l r' b' 
4. (3.64) U L' U' B' L' B' L' B' u' 
5. 4.33 R' L' B' R B' U L B' l r u' 
6. 3.85 R B' L U' B' U R' U r' b' u' 
7. (9.75) U' B L' B U' L B' U' l r b u' 
8. 3.73 L U R U B' L R' B' l b u' 
9. 3.90 R B' R' U' R B' R U' l b u' 
10. 6.59 L B R' U L B L' B l r' b 
11. 6.06 U' L R U L R' U B r' u 
12. 4.00 U' L' R U' L' R' U R' B' b u

LOL trash average. I failed almost all the scrambles. Due to an input error on my part I may have done one of the scrambles twice, but I don't think so. Not that it matters anyway.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 1, 2017)

*Round 31*
Race to sub-6
Intuitive L4E
Moyu Magnetic

6.22, 5.29, 4.75, 4.66, 5.16, 5.94, (8.02), 5.91, 7.48, 7.89, 5.68, (4.63) = 5.90 avg

Got pretty lucky on the last two, almost failed the entire thing with that 8 and 7. Just a quick question, to everyone who is fast with l4e here, did you learn from just practicing intuitive so much that you just know how to do every case, or did you do algs?Thats my main problem. There are some scrambles that just take a few seconds longer for me.


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 31*
Race to sub-7
LBL
Moyu

*7.37* // 6.85, (10.28+), 8.07+, 8.64+, 7.77, 6.41, (5.96), 6.25, 8.36, 6.91, 7.86, 6.55

New to Speedsolving forums, this is kinda cool, not gonna lie. Super excited to hit sub 7!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 2, 2017)

I do my solves and post the results either later tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I was really busy this week.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 3, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 31
Race to Sub-5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.97[3/3]*

1. 6.03 
2. 4.21 
3. 4.87 
4. (2.76) 
5. 4.79 
6. 4.54 
7. (6.48) 
8. 4.93 
9. 5.02 
10. 6.16 
11. 5.20 
12. 3.93 

Whew, almost didn't make it. Those counting 6's really messed it up. That 2.76 was nice! I get a 2sec solve every 25 solves or so. I got to fix my X-man Bell too, it is not set up very well. 

Next round up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 31 Results*
 
*Best Singles*
1. 2.45 - @DGCubes
2. 2.76 - @CornerCutter 
3. 3.28 - @Jake Donnelly 
*
Round 32 - *(ends August 8)

1. R L' U' B U L' B' L l b' 
2. R' U L' R' U' B U L' l' r b u' 
3. R U' R' L U R' L R l r' u 
4. U' L U' L' U L R B' l r' 
5. U R' U L' U L' R' L R' l' r' b' u' 
6. L R U' L B R L B l' r b 
7. B' R U B R' U' B L' r' u' 
8. R' U' B' R L B' U R' b' 
9. R B' U L' R U R' L l' r b' u 
10. U R L' U R U' B' U' l' b 
11. R U' L U' L R' B L l b' u' 
12. U R U' R L' R' B' L l b u

Congratulations to @DVcuber Sub-11, @oliviervlcube Sub-5.3, and (me) @CornerCutter Sub-5 for graduating!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

Round 32 
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-3
avg of 12: 5.97 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 7.48 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 B' L D' L B' L2 R' D F' 
2. 6.65 L' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B L2 B L2 D2 F R' B2 U' F' R F' D R B2 
3. 4.59 U R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 R2 U L2 R U' L' F L' B2 L' R2 B 
4. (4.24) R2 U R2 U2 F' B' D F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' U2 B' 
5. (9.90) B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 F U2 L' B2 U' F' D U' L2 B 
6. 6.07 L' F' D2 R2 U' F' U' D R' L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 
7. 5.11 R' D2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L D' R U F' U' R' U' 
8. 6.32 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R' F2 D' L2 R' D' F R' U' R 
9. 8.06 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B' L' F' R2 D F' D2 U B F' 
10. 4.81 R B U R U2 L U' F D' B R2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 D 
11. 4.99 B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U R2 U L2 B' L' R' D L D2 L2 B L' F2 
12. 5.59 B D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D U F2 R D U2 L R2 B' U R2 D'
This was unexpected.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 4, 2017)

Round 32
LBL
X-Man Bell
Sub-15

Ao12: 9.76 Clearly I have improved a lot over the past few weeks.

Time List: 9.42, 12.11, 11.32, 9.66, 7.70, 8.80, 11.83, 9.83, (13.01), (7.58), 8.43, 8.57


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 32*
Race to sub-3
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

(3.34), 2.51, 3.30, 2.29, 2.73, 2.21, 2.27, 2.34, 3.28, (1.83), 2.51, 2.59 = 2.60 average

Very happy with this. I've been practicing a ton of Pyraminx over the past couple days (I did like 700 solves yesterday), and I got my best ao1000 down from 3.30 to 3.18! It's nice to actually feel an improvement after averaging basically the same thing for the past year.


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 32*
Race to sub-7
MoYu
LBL

*5.66* // 5.39, 6.31, 5.43, (4.07), 5.54, (7.37), 4.93, 5.31, 4.67, 6.74+, 7.13

Hm.. okay
not bad for trying to get sub-7


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Round 32*
Race to sub-15
Cube: X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.55
7.22*, 13.44, 11.47, 13.42, 12.24, 13.12, 11.56,* 17.36*, 13.50, 15.07, 12.08, 9.55

Not able to race last week so idk. Is my progress been reset?


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 5, 2017)

*Round 32*
Race to sub-6
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

5.00, 5.70, 6.54, 5.74, 5.87, 5.52, (7.31), 6.51, (4.66), 5.07, 7.02, 6.79 = 5.98 avg

almost messed it up... Anyway im pretty surprised that i even got sub 6 this early. I actually have been avging like 6.3 or so.
anyway, my next goal will be sub-5


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 5, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> *Round 32*
> Race to sub-15
> Cube: X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx
> Method: LBL
> ...


No, your fine. Your results are stay unless you miss 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 5, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> No, your fine. Your results are stay unless you miss 4 or 5 weeks.


So someone could just not post if they get a bad average?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 5, 2017)

Round 32
Race to sub-7
Pyra: MoYu Magnetic
Method: 1-flip

4.69, (4.66), 6.25, 6.23, 7.45, 7.17, (9.51), 5.54, 5.50, 7.71, 7.01, 7.17 *= 6.47
*
Dunno if it's me , the method or the pyra but I've started to show signs of improvement.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 5, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> So someone could just not post if they get a bad average?


It is possible, but I don't have anyway of controlling that. Unless you have an idea.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 6, 2017)

Round 32
Qiyi Xman bell 
L4E + a little bit of LBL (maybe 1 solve lol)
sub 6 
avg of 12: 5.718

Lijst met tijden:
1. 5.064 R L' U' B U L' B' L l b' 
2. (4.025) R' U L' R' U' B U L' l' r b u' 
3. 5.445 R U' R' L U R' L R l r' u 
4. 5.654 U' L U' L' U L R B' l r' 
5. 5.459 U R' U L' U L' R' L R' l' r' b' u' 
6. 5.374 L R U' L B R L B l' r b 
7. 5.128 B' R U B R' U' B L' r' u' 
8. 5.511 R' U' B' R L B' U R' b' 
9. (10.237) R B' U L' R U R' L l' r b' u 
10. 7.226 U R L' U R U' B' U' l' b 
11. 7.805 R U' L U' L R' B L l b' u' 
12. 4.511 U R U' R L' R' B' L l b u

Very consistent until solve 8 lol


----------



## Lewis (Aug 6, 2017)

Back with a vengeance...
*ROUND 32*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 6.87, 8.17, 9.23, 6.39, 7.02, (6.18), 10.02, 7.82, 7.36, 7.36, 7.47, (15.53)

*Average: 7.77*


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Round 32
Race to Sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-7
avg of 12: 4.33 [1/3]
Time List:
1. (2.63) R L' U' B U L' B' L l b' 
2. 4.93 R' U L' R' U' B U L' l' r b u' 
3. 4.19 R U' R' L U R' L R l r' u 
4. 4.77 U' L U' L' U L R B' l r' 
5. 4.63 U R' U L' U L' R' L R' l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.54 L R U' L B R L B l' r b 
7. 4.65 B' R U B R' U' B L' r' u' 
8. 3.74 R' U' B' R L B' U R' b' 
9. 4.06 R B' U L' R U R' L l' r b' u 
10. 4.15 U R L' U R U' B' U' l' b 
11. (5.96) R U' L U' L R' B L l b' u' 
12. 4.67 U R U' R L' R' B' L l b u
Decent average. Really consistent too.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 32
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.33[1/3]*

1. 3.69 
2. 5.51 
3. (3.03) 
4. 4.13 
5. 5.39 
6. 3.90 
7. 4.61 
8. 3.26 
9. (6.43) 
10. 3.63 
11. 4.36 
12. 4.81 

Very happy with this average! I almost got another sub-3. I've been practicing Pyraminx almost everyday this past week.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

*Round 32 Results*
 
*
Best Singles*
1. 1.83 - @DGCubes
2. 2.63 - @Ghost Cuber
3. 3.03 - @CornerCutter

*Round 33 - *(ends August 15)

1. L U' L' B' U L U' R b u'
2. U' L B U' R' U' R' U' r' b u
3. U' L R U R B L U B' l' r b u
4. R L B U' R B R U l r' b u'
5. U' L' B' R' U' L' R U B r' u
6. U R L' R B' L' U L R' l r' u'
7. L' U' B' U B R' U' R l' r
8. U R B R' B U' R' L l' r' b u
9. R U L' B' R B R L r b
10. L R' U' L R' B R L' l r' b u'
11. L' R' L' U R' L' U R l' r b' u
12. U' R' L' U' B' R' U R r b u

Congratulations to @LegendaryMJS _Sub-15_ and @BirdPuzzles _Sub-7_ for graduating!

@Ghost Cuber we tied, but you got sub-4.5 once before. Good job!

Lots of competitors stacked up in sub-7, 6, and 4.5!!

@DGCubes I can tell your getting faster! Good luck this week!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 9, 2017)

*Round 33*
Race to sub-3
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.38, 2.12, 3.53, 3.04, 3.85, (6.48), 2.64, 2.44, 3.38, 2.87, 3.34, (1.79) = 2.96 average

Reeeaaally cut it close on that one, but fortunately I came in clutch at the end with the 1.79. 4/5, so I guess I graduate!! 

(although, to be fair, I still don't consider myself sub-3, lol)

I guess next week (and probably for the next year) I'll be going for sub-2.8. Go big or go home. 



CornerCutter said:


> @DGCubes I can tell your getting faster! Good luck this week!



Thank you! The luck helped.


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 9, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 32 Results*
> View attachment 8318
> *
> Best Singles*
> ...


Could you update my pyraminx and method? Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 9, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Could you update my pyraminx and method? Thanks!


Fixed it, no problem.



DGCubes said:


> *Round 33*
> Race to sub-3
> Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
> Intuitive L4E
> ...



Awesome job! You've been doing Sub-3 since this race started so this is a big accomplishment!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 33
Sub-10
X-Man Bell
LBL

Ao12: 9.58

Time List: 8.54, 7.84, 9.53, 8.94, 10.63, 9.93, 8.07, (12.41), 10.10, 11.37, (7.05), 10.85


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 10, 2017)

*Round 33*
Race to sub-5.5
Intuitive L4E

4.19, 5.76, 6.03, 4.08, 5.89, 4.47, 6.67, 4.67, (6.77), 6.33, 5.34, (3.23) = 5.34 avg

Pretty good average for me. I've been doing a ton of solves over the past 2 days and I'm finally averaging with L4E what i did with LBL! Took a while lol. Also Can you update my method on the spreadsheet as well?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 10, 2017)

R33
1-flip, MMP

6.43, 6.14, DNF, 7.16, 6.17, 8.01, 7.43, 5.24, 7.91, 5.62, 7.83, 3.29 = 6.79

My average was 6.97 before the last one. LL skip saved the day (even though it wouldn't have been sup-7 anyway). Horrible average btw.


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 11, 2017)

*Round 33*
Race to sub-7
MoYu
LBL

*6.29* // 4.73, 4.81, 6.16, 6.20, 8.20, (8.53), 8.43, 5.42, 5.99, 5.30, 6.15, 6.17


----------



## Lewis (Aug 12, 2017)

*ROUND 33*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.40, 6.36, 7.05, 8.71, 5.79, 6.80, (4.47), (9.56), 6.04, 8.69, 8.16, 5.59.

*Average: 7.06*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Round 33
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-12
avg of 12: 6.05

Time List:
(4.03), 5.44, (8.56), 5.05, 5.96, 7.99, 5.52, 6.35, 5.18, 7.16, 6.44, 5.36


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 33
Race to: Sub-15
X-man Bell
LBL

Ao12: 10.70 (3/3)
8.29, 8.21, 11.75, 10.02, 7.65, 11.55,(7.00), 12.35, 10.41, (15.30), 11.71, 15.07

First 7 solves was fantastic but it gets crappy in the end lol. I'm still happy I could graduate!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 33
Race to: Sub-4.5
X-man Bell
L4E

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 4.54

Time List:
1. 3.24 L U' L' B' U L U' R b u' 
2. (2.84) U' L B U' R' U' R' U' r' b u 
3. (DNF(0.13)) U' L R U R B L U B' l' r b u 
4. 3.92 R L B U' R B R U l r' b u' 
5. 3.97 U' L' B' R' U' L' R U B r' u 
6. 7.96 U R L' R B' L' U L R' l r' u' 
7. 3.92 L' U' B' U B R' U' R l' r 
8. 4.14 U R B R' B U' R' L l' r' b u 
9. 3.91 R U L' B' R B R L r b 
10. 4.02 L R' U' L R' B R L' l r' b u' 
11. 6.30 L' R' L' U R' L' U R l' r b' u 
12. 4.01 U' R' L' U' B' R' U R r b u

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! That would have been an amazing average (probably sub-4) without the counting 6 and 7. The DNF was because the timer stopped almost immediately after starting. It would have been the worst anyway though. I completely messed it up twice and it felt like a 9 or 10.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

method:l4e
puzzlr:xmd 
goal:sub5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 4.89

Time List:
1. 6.00 L U' L' B' U L U' R b u' 
2. 4.04 U' L B U' R' U' R' U' r' b u 
3. 4.05 U' L R U R B L U B' l' r b u 
4. 5.04 R L B U' R B R U l r' b u' 
5. 3.61 U' L' B' R' U' L' R U B r' u 
6. (7.28) U R L' R B' L' U L R' l r' u' 
7. 4.42 L' U' B' U B R' U' R l' r 
8. (3.50) U R B R' B U' R' L l' r' b u 
9. 4.86 R U L' B' R B R L r b 
10. 5.63 L R' U' L R' B R L' l r' b u' 
11. 4.34 L' R' L' U R' L' U R l' r b' u 
12. 6.91 U' R' L' U' B' R' U R r b u

sorry for not posting I forgot about this thread but I will try to keep up with it


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 15, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 33
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.57*

1. 3.88 
2. 3.87 
3. (6.14) 
4. 4.05 
5. 4.81 
6. 5.28 
7. 3.70 
8. 4.92 
9. 4.37 
10. 5.20 
11. 5.58 
12. (2.82) 

Too many 5's, but I did my best.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 15, 2017)

*Round 33 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 1.79 - @DGCubes
2. 2.82 - @CornerCutter
3. 2.84 - @Ghost Cuber
*
Round 34 - *(ends August 22)

1. B' U' B L R' L U R l' r b'
2. L' R' B L U R B' R r' b u'
3. U L' U L' U' R' L' U l' b' u
4. U R' L R' L' B' U' R' L l b'
5. B' R' B L U' R L' U l r' b' u
6. L B L' R U B' U B l r b
7. U B R' B' L U' R' B L l' r b u'
8. U L' R' U' L U' B L' B l r b u'
9. U L U B L' B' U R l r u'
10. U' L' U R B' L' U' L l' r b' u'
11. R' B' U' L' B R' U' B R' l r b u
12. U R' B' L B' R U L r b

Huge congrats to @DGCubes Sub-3, and @GarethBert11 Sub-15, for graduating!

Wow, 3rd week in a row for me being on the best singles!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 16, 2017)

*Round 33*
Race to sub-2.8
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

4.06, 2.60, 4.07, 3.03, (4.71), (2.52), 4.48, 4.67, 2.52, 2.65, 3.73, 3.50 = 3.53 average

Not good, lol. I'm a bit out of practice though; I've been focusing more on 3x3 and 3BLD for the past couple days. I'll practice some more Pyra so I'll be better next week, haha.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 16, 2017)

round 34
cube:xmd
method:l4e
goal:sub 5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-16
avg of 12: 4.70

Time List:
1. 4.12 B' U' B L R' L U R l' r b' 
2. 3.11 L' R' B L U R B' R r' b u' 
3. 4.44 U L' U L' U' R' L' U l' b' u 
4. 3.20 U R' L R' L' B' U' R' L l b' 
5. (8.27) B' R' B L U' R L' U l r' b' u 
6. 4.59 L B L' R U B' U B l r b 
7. 6.57 U B R' B' L U' R' B L l' r b u' 
8. 7.74 U L' R' U' L U' B L' B l r b u' 
9. 3.41 U L U B L' B' U R l r u' 
10. (3.00) U' L' U R B' L' U' L l' r b' u' 
11. 5.81 R' B' U' L' B R' U' B R' l r b u 
12. 3.96 U R' B' L B' R U L r b
yea I am not that good now since like a week ago I stopped practecing pyra now i will start practicing more


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 16, 2017)

I am doing race to Sub-10. Could you update that for me? (1/3)

Round 34
LBL
X-Man Bell
Sub-10

Ao12: 9.48

Time List: 9.89, 8.18, 8.54, (13.82), 10.77, 11.87, 8.57, 11.87, (7.72), 7.69, 8.25, 9.21


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 16, 2017)

Round 34

4.99, 6.71, 5.38, 4.72, 8.56, 6.09, 8.81, 9.61, 6.12, 7.64+, 6.98, 8.80 = 7.01 (WHAAATT NOOOO)

So I accidentally pushed my tip on the +2. Did a pb ao12 5.55 right before. You know what, I'm still considering myself sub-7 and will race to sub-6 since it's more fun and maybe motivates me to try harder.

Edit: I broke my pb ao12 5 times later in the session, now it's 5.16


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 34*
Race to sub-7
MoYu
LBL

*7.01* // 5.50, 5.04, 5.75, 5.13, 7.59, 8.96, (10.33), 10.03, (4.46), 6.30, 9.71, 6.05

wow


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 18, 2017)

Round 33
Race to sub-10
X-Man Bell
LBL

Ao12: 10.65
9.26, 8.63, (5.09), 9.42, 9.62, 9.73, 9.64, 14.07, (15.65), 14.99, 11.92, 9.20

CRAP 8-11 I choked too much.
Anyway you haven't congratulate me yet @CornerCutter ?


----------



## Lewis (Aug 20, 2017)

*ROUND 34*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-8
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: (4.95), 5.18, 6.61, 7.53, 8.01, 6.26, 10.75, 9.19, 6.37, 9.57, (12.87), 8.11.

*Average: 7.76*
Been away in Poland all this week so I haven't had much practice in, still managed a sub-8 though!


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 20, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Round 33
> Race to sub-10
> X-Man Bell
> LBL
> ...



Soo sorry, I mixed you up with @LegendaryMJS. That's where the mistake was. Fixed now.


For everyone: If you see I made a mistake please let me know and I will fix it the next week. Thanks!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 21, 2017)

*Round 33*
Race to sub-5.5
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

3.72, (3.11), 4.22, 4.25, 4.99, 4.22, (6.00), 5.42, 4.79, 4.84, 5.54, 5.54 = 4.75 avg

That average could have been better. Anyway i think thats 2/3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 23, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 34
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.76*

1. 4.73
2. 3.55 
3. 5.58 
4. 3.68 
5. 4.74 
6. 5.81 
7. 5.21 
8. (6.26) 
9. (3.40) 
10. 5.19 
11. 4.11 
12. 4.98 

Hard scrambles. 

Sorry for being late guys, I had 2 podcast episodes to record, edit and publish yesterday.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 24, 2017)

*Round 34 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.52 - @DGCubes
2. 3.00 - @applezfall 
3. 3.11 - @BirdPuzzles 
*
Round 35 - *(ends August 29)
1. L U' L R L' R B L R l r' u 
2. U R U L B' R' B' U' l' r' u' 
3. L' U' B L' U' L' B R' r b u 
4. U L' U' B L U' L U' R' l u 
5. U' R B' U' B L B' U l r' u 
6. L U' B R' B' L U' L' l r u' 
7. U' L B' R L' R' L R r b u 
8. R B' R' U R U' R U l r' 
9. B R B R B' R B R' l u 
10. L' U R L' U R B L' B l' r b' u' 
11. L' B' U' R' B U R' L' r' u' 
12. L R U L U L B L l b' u

Congratulations to @Lewis for graduating Sub-8! He has been here since round 1!

@BirdPuzzles you just bumped me out for 3rd best single. Good job!

Good luck!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 24, 2017)

*Round 35*
Race to sub-2.8
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

4.18, 3.99, 5.66+, 2.92, 2.55, 2.54, 2.61, 4.46+, (2.10), (6.24+), 4.06, 3.82 = 3.68 average

Really unhealthy amount of +2s and generally bad solves. 
3.28 average without the +2s.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 24, 2017)

Lol I totally forgot this thread after my vacation. I will join this round again, hopefully


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 24, 2017)

*Round 35*
Race to sub-7
MoYu
LBL

*6.72* // 5.70, (8.76), 5.86, 6.81, 6.90, 5.90, 4.93, 6.54, (4.36), 8.41, 6.33, 7.25

Finally graduated! How does my next one work? I definitely want to try aiming for sub-6


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 24, 2017)

*R35*
Race to sub-6

5.90, 6.41, 6.54, 5.71, 5.34, (4.02), 5.15, 4.14, (7.99), 5.83, 7.28+ = 5.77

Yep, finally on my way!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 25, 2017)

Round 35
Sub-10
LBL
X-Man Bell

Ao12: 9.07

Time List: 11.61, 8.63, 10.41, 9.76, (12.77), 9.44, 11.25, (7.09), 8.86, 11.35, 9.39, 9.17


----------



## APdRF (Aug 25, 2017)

Round 35
Sub-3.5
Top first
X-Man Bell

4.71, 4.31, 3.93, 4.25, 3.79, 3.90, 3.77, 3.72, 3.27, 4.73, 3.67, 3.70 = 3.98

Wow, such a bad average to start with xD


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 25, 2017)

*Round 35*
Race to sub-5.5
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

5.27, 4.10, 4.20, 5.28, 5.74, 4.35, 4.79, (2.32), 3.14, (5.78), 4.36, 3.73 = 4.50 avg

Woah actually surprised about this one. The first half of it was... ok. but the second half was actually pretty good for me. Low 2's still aren't that common for me. Guess thats 3/3! I will prob be doing sub 4.5 next. If i do anything lower it would be a while until i graduated.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 25, 2017)

Round 35
sub 4.5
xman bell
intuitive l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-25
avg of 12: 4.19

Time List:
1. 5.43 L U' L R L' R B L R l r' u 
2. 4.44 U R U L B' R' B' U' l' r' u' 
3. 3.55 L' U' B L' U' L' B R' r b u 
4. 4.48 U L' U' B L U' L U' R' l u 
5. 3.79 U' R B' U' B L B' U l r' u 
6. 4.19 L U' B R' B' L U' L' l r u' 
7. 3.83 U' L B' R L' R' L R r b u 
8. (2.70) R B' R' U R U' R U l r' 
9. 2.96 B R B R B' R B R' l u 
10. 4.06 L' U R L' U R B L' B l' r b' u' 
11. 5.14 L' B' U' R' B U R' L' r' u' 
12. (5.63) L R U L U L B L l b' u
I am getting better after I stopped practicing pyra


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 26, 2017)

35
Sub-10
Xman Bell
LBL

Ao12: 9.95 (1/3)
11.53, 8.73, 7.86, 14.63, 10.81, 8.07, 10.81, (6.92), 7.33, (16.50), 11.96+, 7.78

Off by a whisker lol. The 10th solve, I couldn't make up my mind. Thank goodness counting 7s and 8s saved me


----------



## DVcuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 35
Sub-8
Xman Bell
LBL
avg of 12: 8.493
Time List:
1. 7.173 L U' L R L' R B L R l r' u 
2. 8.991 U R U L B' R' B' U' l' r' u' 
3. 8.869 L' U' B L' U' L' B R' r b u 
4. 9.854 U L' U' B L U' L U' R' l u 
5. 8.125 U' R B' U' B L B' U l r' u 
6. 7.816 L U' B R' B' L U' L' l r u' 
7. (6.554) U' L B' R L' R' L R r b u 
8. 8.253 R B' R' U R U' R U l r' 
9. 8.971 B R B R B' R B R' l u 
10. 9.624 L' U R L' U R B L' B l' r b' u' 
11. (11.126+) L' B' U' R' B U R' L' r' u' 
12. 7.256 L R U L U L B L l b' u


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 29, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 35
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.35[1/3]*

1. 4.77 
2. 4.94 
3. (5.14) 
4. 4.55 
5. 4.50 
6. 4.36 
7. 4.80 
8. (2.92) 
9. 2.93 
10. 4.89 
11. 3.94 
12. 3.80 

Wow, can't believe I saved that average.......could have gotten one of the Best Singles too! Started off with everything 4.5+. Now lets keep this streak. 

Results up later tonight!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 35
Sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-29
avg of 12: 4.66

Time List:
1. 5.20 L U' L R L' R B L R l r' u 
2. 4.73 U R U L B' R' B' U' l' r' u' 
3. 3.68 L' U' B L' U' L' B R' r b u 
4. 6.15 U L' U' B L U' L U' R' l u 
5. 4.43 U' R B' U' B L B' U l r' u 
6. 4.74 L U' B R' B' L U' L' l r u' 
7. 4.57 U' L B' R L' R' L R r b u 
8. (2.66) R B' R' U R U' R U l r' 
9. (6.24) B R B R B' R B R' l u 
10. 4.20 L' U R L' U R B L' B l' r b' u' 
11. 4.21 L' B' U' R' B U R' L' r' u' 
12. 4.64 L R U L U L B L l b' u
Messed up the 6.24 so bad. Tried it again and got 2.5x :'(


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 30, 2017)

*Round 35 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.10 - @DGCubes
2. 2.32 - @BirdPuzzles
3. 2.66 - @Ghost Cuber
*
Round 36 - *(ends September 5)
1. U' R' L' R' U B R' U' l' r b' u'
2. R B L' R' U L' U B l r
3. B' R L' U R' L B L l' r' b u'
4. U B L' B R' L U B' b' u'
5. U B U R B' U B L' r b' u'
6. U B L' U L' R U' L l r' b'
7. U R U L U R' L R' b
8. B' U L R L B R U l'
9. U' B U' R' U' L' U' B r'
10. B' U L' R' B R' U R' r'
11. U' R' L' R B U' B U' l' r b'
12. L' B' R L' U' R B R' r' b' u'

Congrats to @LegendaryMJS Sub-10, @BirdPuzzles Sub-5.5, @applezfall Sub-5, for graduating!

@Dale Nash you have to get sub-7 three weeks in a row to graduate.

You guys got better singles on those easy scrambles.

Good luck Pyraminxers!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 35 Results*
> View attachment 8385
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


Why did you put me as succeeding? I got 4.66.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

Round 36
Sub-4.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-29
avg of 12: 4.55

Time List:
1. 4.34 U' R' L' R' U B R' U' l' r b' u' 
2. 4.29 R B L' R' U L' U B l r 
3. 5.79 B' R L' U R' L B L l' r' b u' 
4. 4.78 U B L' B R' L U B' b' u' 
5. 5.59 U B U R B' U B L' r b' u' 
6. (6.16) U B L' U L' R U' L l r' b' 
7. 3.93 U R U L U R' L R' b 
8. 4.44 B' U L R L B R U l' 
9. 3.41 U' B U' R' U' L' U' B r' 
10. (2.45) B' U L' R' B R' U R' r' 
11. 4.20 U' R' L' R B U' B U' l' r b' 
12. 4.71 L' B' R L' U' R B R' r' b' u'
So close!


----------



## applezfall (Aug 30, 2017)

round 36
goal:sub 4.5
method:l4e
cube:xman bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-30
avg of 12: 4.35

Time List:
1. 4.81 U' R' L' R' U B R' U' l' r b' u' 
2. 4.64 R B L' R' U L' U B l r 
3. 4.62 B' R L' U R' L B L l' r' b u' 
4. 4.80 U B L' B R' L U B' b' u' 
5. 3.54 U B U R B' U B L' r b' u' 
6. 6.79 U B L' U L' R U' L l r' b' 
7. 3.07 U R U L U R' L R' b 
8. 4.87 B' U L R L B R U l' 
9. (2.59) U' B U' R' U' L' U' B r' 
10. 3.25 B' U L' R' B R' U R' r' 
11. (6.98) L' B' R L' U' R B R' r' b' u' 
12. 3.08 R U' R' B U B' L' B' l r


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2017)

Round 36
Sub-3.5
Top first
X-Man Bell

4.25, 3.67, (4.59), 4.14, 3.52, 3.61, 3.21, 3.44, 3.53, (3.01), 3.78, 3.70 = 3.69

Better


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Why did you put me as succeeding? I got 4.66.


Oops, I'll fix it.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 31, 2017)

*ROUND 36*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5 (it was going to be sub-7 but after getting this average that seemed a bit too optimistic)
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.43, 6.69, 8.69, 7.11, 6.48, 9.36, (4.53), 8.89, (11.72), 10.27, 7.75, 7.40.

*Average: 8.01*


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2017)

*Round 36*
Race to sub-2.8
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

3.12, (5.90), 2.85, 3.82, 3.75, 3.69, 3.69, 2.68, (2.63), 5.36, 2.77, 3.06 = 3.48 average

por queeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 31, 2017)

Round 36
Sub 9.5
X-Man Bell
LBL

Ao12: 10.19. Man I haven’t done Pyraminx in a while...

Time List: 12.22, 10.01, 10.56, 11.98, 10.58, 9.51, 7.85, (12.29), (7.39), 9.03, 10.58, 9.60


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 1, 2017)

36
Sub-10
LBL
X-Man Bell

Ao12: 9.79 (2/3)
9.13, (5.82), 8.39, 8.45, 11.95, 9.87, 7.86, (15.06), 8.38, 11.93, 13.33, 8.61


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 1, 2017)

4.62, 5.75, 6.48, 6.50, 5.41, 10.77, 6.07, 6.00, 18.31, 5.01, 8.06, 5.77 = 6.58


----------



## applezfall (Sep 1, 2017)

plz change my goal from sub 5 to 4.5


----------



## Dale Nash (Sep 1, 2017)

*Round 36*
Race to sub-7
MoYu
LBL

*6.39* // 7.06, 7.06, 7.20, 6.91, 6.14, 6.31, 6.33, 6.28, 6.54, (4.67), 6.33, (7.70)

Whoops my b didn't know the graduation rules, thanks


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 4, 2017)

Round 36
L4E (no LBL this time )
sub -6
Qiyi xman bell stickerless

avg of 12: 5.427
1. 6.666 U' R' L' R' U B R' U' l' r b' u' 
2. 4.762 R B L' R' U L' U B l r 
3. (3.807) B' R L' U R' L B L l' r' b u' 
4. 6.533 U B L' B R' L U B' b' u' 
5. (9.749+) U B U R B' U B L' r b' u' 
6. 5.728 U B L' U L' R U' L l r' b' 
7. 5.112 U R U L U R' L R' b 
8. 5.181 B' U L R L B R U l' 
9. 4.552 U' B U' R' U' L' U' B r' 
10. 5.146 B' U L' R' B R' U R' r' 
11. 6.059 U' R' L' R B U' B U' l' r b' 
12. 4.531 L' B' R L' U' R B R' r' b' u'


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Sep 5, 2017)

*Round 36*
Race to sub-4.5
Intuitive L4E
Moyu Magnetic

4.34, 4.91, 3.31, 4.14, 3.92, 4.60, 4.37, 3.63, (2.73), 3.50, 4.49, (5.29) = 4.12 avg

Really nice average for me! hope i can start averaging this consistently soon lol. Those counting 3's definitely helped.
Anyone planning on going to Yeehaw 2017?


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 5, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 36
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.00[2/3]*

1. (6.06) 
2. 3.20 
3. 4.24 
4. 5.16 
5. 3.41  
6. 5.36 
7. (2.87) 
8. 3.09 
9. 2.98 
10. 4.07 
11. 3.93 
12. 4.60 

Very nice! Had a daunting start there with the 6, but it turned out great! I have a competition in about 3 weeks and it has Pyraminx! Hoping to podium, so I want to be in the very low 4's by then.

Next round up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 7, 2017)

*Round 36 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.45 - @applezfall 
2. 2.59 - @Ghost Cuber 
3. 2.63 - @DGCubes 

*Round 37 - *(ends September 13)

1. U' B R L' R B' U' R' l' r b 
2. U' L U' L' B' R L' R l 
3. U L U' R L' U' R L' U' b' u 
4. L U L' U L' R U L U r b' u' 
5. U' B U B L R' L U' r b' u 
6. U R' B U B R' U B' U l u 
7. L' R B R L B' U R L' r' b 
8. U B U' B' U' B U R r b' u 
9. L R U' L' R B U' L' l' r b 
10. U B' L U B' L U L B' l r' b u' 
11. U L U' L R' U B R U l' r' b' u' 
12. U R L' R B U L B r b' u'

Quite a few racing to sub-4.5. Great job everybody! I noticed that the X-man Bell is taking over. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

[QUOTE="
*Best Singles*
1. 2.45 - @applezfall
2. 2.59 - @Ghost Cuber
3. 2.63 - @DGCubes
[/QUOTE]
Yay! I feel accomplished beating DG for single
Edit: I obviously did the quote thing wrong but I don't feel like fixing it


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 7, 2017)

sub-6

5.22, 5.28, (3.59), 5.73, 4.86, 6.12+, 5.69, (22.34), 5.35, 5.46, 6.82, 5.54 *=5.61
*
Two days until my next comp, hoping to win pyra.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 7, 2017)

decent could of been better
r37
cube:xmd bell
goal:sub4.5
method:l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-7
avg of 12: 4.43

Time List:
1. 4.08 U' B R L' R B' U' R' l' r b 
2. 4.01 U' L U' L' B' R L' R l 
3. 5.01 U L U' R L' U' R L' U' b' u 
4. 4.13 L U L' U L' R U L U r b' u' 
5. 3.92 U' B U B L R' L U' r b' u 
6. 4.50 U R' B U B R' U B' U l u 
7. 5.56 L' R B R L B' U R L' r' b 
8. (3.32) U B U' B' U' B U R r b' u 
9. 4.21 L R U' L' R B U' L' l' r b 
10. 4.76 U B' L U B' L U L B' l r' b u' 
11. (5.67) U L U' L R' U B R U l' r' b' u' 
12. 4.16 U R L' R B U L B r b' u'


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Sep 7, 2017)

*Round 37*
Race to sub-4.5
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

4.54, 4.12, 4.54, 4.02, 4.16, 5.79, (5.94), (3.80), 4.35, 4.65, 4.16, 4.41 = 4.47 avg

Terrible average. I messed up on a lot of my solves, bc i recently re lubed my pyra and now its really fast, i need to get used to it. Glad i made my goal tho!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey, can I please be removed from this race? I am focusing more on 3x3 and 4x4 and Pyraminx is not my main focus right now. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 8, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Hey, can I please be removed from this race? I am focusing more on 3x3 and 4x4 and Pyraminx is not my main focus right now. Thanks for understanding.


No problem. Thanks for doing it the past weeks!

@DGCubes could you make an advanced L4E tutorial video? Maybe some walkthrough solves and tips for picking up the pyraminx?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 37
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-8
avg of 12: 7.30

Time List:
7.50, 8.06, 5.66, 6.65, 5.22, 5.65, 10.02, (4.85), (10.76), 6.67, 7.48, 10.11
Lol I'm out of practice


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 9, 2017)

37
Sub-10
X-Man Bell M
LBL

Ao12: 9.30 (3/3)
9.30, (6.46), 10.90, 8.38, (11.33), 9.80, 9.76, 8.42, 8.96, 10.48, 7.90, 9.08

Sub-10 right now hehe..


----------



## Lewis (Sep 10, 2017)

*ROUND 37*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 8.34, (6.12), 7.86, 6.36, 7.69, (9.22), 7.01, 8.86, 9.08, 6.58, 7.73, 6.19.

*Average: 7.57*


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 10, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> sub-6
> 
> 5.22, 5.28, (3.59), 5.73, 4.86, 6.12+, 5.69, (22.34), 5.35, 5.46, 6.82, 5.54 *=5.61
> *
> Two days until my next comp, hoping to win pyra.







Yep, I definitely won, but because this happened, I'm not happy at all. Both 4th and 5th solve had an LL skip.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 10, 2017)

L4E
sub -6 (FAIL rip)
xman bell

avg of 12: 6.420 messed it up completely
1. 4.801 U' B R L' R B' U' R' l' r b 
2. 7.124+ U' L U' L' B' R L' R l 
3. 5.521 U L U' R L' U' R L' U' b' u 
4. 6.441 L U L' U L' R U L U r b' u' 
5. 8.662 U' B U B L R' L U' r b' u 
6. 8.873+ U R' B U B R' U B' U l u 
7. 5.379 L' R B R L B' U R L' r' b 
8. (3.650) U B U' B' U' B U R r b' u 
9. (DNF(5.182)) L R U' L' R B U' L' l' r b 
10. 7.107 U B' L U B' L U L B' l r' b u' 
11. 5.437 U L U' L R' U B R U l' r' b' u' 
12. 4.850 U R L' R B U L B r b' u'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 37
Race to Sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-11
avg of 12: 4.60

Time List:
1. (3.54) U' B R L' R B' U' R' l' r b 
2. 4.70 U' L U' L' B' R L' R l 
3. 3.73 U L U' R L' U' R L' U' b' u 
4. 4.06 L U L' U L' R U L U r b' u' 
5. (6.09) U' B U B L R' L U' r b' u 
6. 4.60 U R' B U B R' U B' U l u 
7. 4.38 L' R B R L B' U R L' r' b 
8. 6.08 U B U' B' U' B U R r b' u 
9. 4.73 L R U' L' R B U' L' l' r b 
10. 4.84 U B' L U B' L U L B' l r' b u' 
11. 3.55 U L U' L R' U B R U l' r' b' u' 
12. 5.29 U R L' R B U L B r b' u'
Pretty bad.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 37
Race to Sub-4.5
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.45[3/3]*

1. 3.92 
2. 4.04 
3. 5.04 
4. 3.77 
5. 4.57 
6. 4.90 
7. (2.60) 
8. 4.53 
9. 4.12 
10. (5.26) 
11. 5.02 
12. 4.61 

Blah......my pyraminx is junk right now. I got lock ups on quite a few of the sovles. Glad I got a 2.xx though.

Sub-4 next week!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 13, 2017)

Round 37
X-man M
LBL
Sub 12
Average- 13.2348
1. 12.277
2. (6.726)
3. 15.994
4. 12.241
5. 9.985
6. 9.273
7. 8.630
8. 20.756
9. (DNF)
10. 13.265
11. 18.909
12. 11.018


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 15, 2017)

*Round 37 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.60 - @CornerCutter
2. 3.32 - @applezfall
3. 3.54 - @Ghost Cuber
*Round 38 - *(ends September 20)

1. U L U L B' L' R' L l r b
2. U' L' U' B' L R' B R r b' u
3. L' U' L U R U' R' B' l' r u
4. L R' U' L' B L' U B l r b' u
5. U L' B L R' L R U l' r' b' u'
6. U L U' B' L' B' U' B' l' r' b' u'
7. L R B' R' U R L' U' l r
8. U R U L R' U' L' U l r b
9. L U R' U' L' B' L' U r u'
10. U L' R L B' R' L B' l' b' u
11. U L R' L' B' R' L B' U' r b u
12. L R B U' L U' L' U l' r b u'

Congrats to @GarethBert11 Sub-10, and me @CornerCutter Sub-4.5, for graduating!

Finally best single!

@T1_M0 Great job winning your comp! 

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 15, 2017)

Round 38
Lbl
Sub 12
Average- 12.405 Close!
1. (9.71)
2. 13.71
3. 11.21
4. 13.51
5. 12.29
6. 10.85
7. 13.20
8. 11.17
9. 14.41
10. (16.9)
11. 13.72 probably overinspected, but didnt have Cs
12. 9.89


----------



## CapriPhonix (Sep 15, 2017)

*Round 38 (Wow I've been away for a long time)*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 4.5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my crappy (topfirst) methods (including 2-Flip, Chocolate, and Flipswitch)

*Average: 4.73*

Time List:
1. 4.79, 6.09, (3.59), 4.30, 4.66, 4.58, 4.98, 4.13, (6.40), 4.03, 4.40, 5.33

Could be better.
Btw thanks to this thread and the practice it gave me I got first place pyraminx in the Israeli championship and also an Israeli national record single!! Pyra4lyfe


----------



## applezfall (Sep 15, 2017)

r38
goal:sub 4
pyra:xman
method:full l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-15
avg of 12: 3.62

Time List:
1. 3.57 U L U L B' L' R' L l r b 
2. 3.92 U' L' U' B' L R' B R r b' u 
3. 2.91 L' U' L U R U' R' B' l' r u 
4. (4.90) L R' U' L' B L' U B l r b' u 
5. 3.36 U L' B L R' L R U l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.64 U L U' B' L' B' U' B' l' r' b' u' 
7. 3.02 L R B' R' U R L' U' l r 
8. 3.98 U R U L R' U' L' U l r b 
9. (2.64) L U R' U' L' B' L' U r u' 
10. 4.29 U L' R L B' R' L B' l' b' u 
11. 3.57 U L R' L' B' R' L B' U' r b u 
12. 3.95 L R B U' L U' L' U l' r b u'
nice


----------



## Lewis (Sep 15, 2017)

*ROUND 38*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 8.00 6.64 7.24 (10.99) 7.20 6.17 9.14 7.06 (6.16) 7.97 8.20 9.13

*Average: 7.68*


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 15, 2017)

*Round 38*
Race to sub-2.8
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

2.22, 2.90, 2.30, 3.70, 3.87, 3.18, 2.51, (3.90), (1.87), 2.92, 2.74, 2.39 = 2.87 average

Weird. I thought I was getting worse at Pyraminx. 

Oh, by the way, I actually did do the scrambles for the last round but I forgot to submit my times. It was a really bad average though, so it's not like it affects anything.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Sep 15, 2017)

*Round 38*
Race to sub-4.5
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

3.52, 4.10, (3.08), 4.60, 5.59, 4.44, 4.57, 4.68, 4.09, (5.81), 4.41, 4.08 = 4.41 avg

Pretty close, I'm out of practice in pyra. I'm preping for Yeehaw 2017, and practicing those events instead. I guess ill go for sub 4 next, but it will be a month before i can focus on pyraminx again.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 16, 2017)

I just wanted to let you guys know that @Carl La Hood got a 3.29 OCR Pyra average today!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 16, 2017)

38
Sub-9
X Man Bell M
LBL

Average of 12, 2017-09-16-19:47
Average: 9,13
Best: 6,81
Worst: 13,22
Mean: 9,28
Standard Deviation: 1,80

1: 8,81
2: 10,37+
3: (13,22)
4: 10,02
5: 7,34
6: 7,90
7: (6,81)
8: 8,34
9: 8,59
10: 10,72
11: 7,88
12: 11,36

I was sure that Im gonna get sub-9 but my hands were shaking.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 21, 2017)

Sorry guys. I hurt my finger the other day so I wasn't able to solve yesterday. Results and mine will be up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 21, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 38
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.42*

1. 4.73 
2. 4.50 
3. 4.05 
4. (6.28) 
5. 4.20 
6. 4.70 
7. 3.78 
8. 5.17 
9. (2.95) 
10. 4.32 
11. 3.86 
12. 4.91 

Not what I was expecting. I'm averaging around 4.10 right now and I have a 4.02 Ao100!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 21, 2017)

Round 38
Race to Sub-4.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-21
avg of 12: 4.37

Time List:
1. (DNF(3.09)) U L U L B' L' R' L l r b 
2. 4.15 U' L' U' B' L R' B R r b' u 
3. (3.06) L' U' L U R U' R' B' l' r u 
4. 5.16 L R' U' L' B L' U B l r b' u 
5. 5.43 U L' B L R' L R U l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.81 U L U' B' L' B' U' B' l' r' b' u' 
7. 4.87 L R B' R' U R L' U' l r 
8. 5.24 U R U L R' U' L' U l r b 
9. 3.95 L U R' U' L' B' L' U r u' 
10. 3.79 U L' R L B' R' L B' l' b' u 
11. 3.91 U L R' L' B' R' L B' U' r b u 
12. 3.40 L R B U' L U' L' U l' r b u'
Decent start, bad middle, good end. 1/3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 22, 2017)

*Round 38 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.87 - @DGCubes 
2. 2.64 - @applezfall
3. 2.95 - @CornerCutter 

*Round 39 - *(ends September 27)
1. U' L' U' R B R B R' L r u' 
2. U' B L' B L U B U l r b' u' 
3. U R' U' R L' B R' L' b' u 
4. U L' U B U' R' U L R l' r' b' 
5. L' U' B U' B' L' U' B l' r 
6. U' L' R' L' U' R' B' L' l b u 
7. L U' R U R' U B' U r b' 
8. U R U R B U L' U' l u' 
9. R B' L' R' B U' L' U' r b' u 
10. R L R L' B R' U' L' l' r' u 
11. L U L B' U' L' B' R r u' 
12. L R' U L' B L' U' B r' u'

Two graduates from sub-4.5 this week! Congrats @applezfall and @BirdPuzzles!

Special mention @Carl La Hood for breaking the OCR Pyraminx average - 3.29! 
Check out @FastCubeMaster youtube for the video. 

Have fun!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 38 Results*
> View attachment 8427
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


Shouldn't @applezfall have graduated last week?


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

my goal is sub 4 so plz change it next week


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

r39
goal:sub4
main:xmd
method:l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
avg of 12: 3.51

Time List:
1. 3.53 U' L' U' R B R B R' L r u' 
2. 2.61 U' B L' B L U B U l r b' u' 
3. 3.14 U R' U' R L' B R' L' b' u 
4. 3.32 U L' U B U' R' U L R l' r' b' 
5. 3.76 L' U' B U' B' L' U' B l' r 
6. 3.63 U' L' R' L' U' R' B' L' l b u 
7. (2.39) L U' R U R' U B' U r b' 
8. 3.96 U R U R B U L' U' l u' 
9. 3.08 R B' L' R' B U' L' U' r b' u 
10. (5.05) R L R L' B R' U' L' l' r' u 
11. 4.21 L U L B' U' L' B' R r u' 
12. 3.84 L R' U L' B L' U' B r' u'
lol only 2 times over 4 seconds .I am improving at pyra


----------



## CapriPhonix (Sep 22, 2017)

*Round 39*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 4.5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my crappy (topfirst) methods (including 2-Flip, Chocolate, and Flipswitch)

*Average: 4.10*

Time List:

3.38, (3.16), 4.40, 4.35, 4.31, 3.86, 4.03, 3.86, 4.05, 4.09, (5.82), 4.64

Wow this is surprisingly good. Though, not sure if it was me doing good or just that the scrambles were easy ;P (Probably it was the scrambles)


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 22, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Shouldn't @applezfall have graduated last week?





applezfall said:


> my goal is sub 4 so plz change it next week


He got that 4.19 the week he graduated sub-5 so he started over for sub-4.5. 

@applezfall I can change it next week if you want.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 22, 2017)

*Round 39*
Race to sub-2.8
Premium MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E

4.01, 2.52, 2.30, 2.57, (1.66), 2.73, 1.84, 2.23, 3.36, 3.95, (4.92), 2.84 = 2.84 average

Ooooh, so dang close. The two 3s in a row didn't help. 

Still, hope I do this well in competition tomorrow!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 22, 2017)

Round 39
Sub 6
Moyu Magnetic
L4E

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
avg of 12: 5.41 *(1/3)*

Time List:
5.00, 4.40, 4.25, 4.87, (4.13), 5.52, 5.67, 6.74, 6.64, (7.64), 5.77, 5.27
Apparently all I needed to get back to my normal times was a 20 min session. Hadn't picked up a pyra in 14 days before today cuz school and baseball


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 23, 2017)

39
Sub-9
X-man Bell M
LBL

Average of 12, 2017-09-23-11:28
Average: 8,85

1: 8,39
2: 6,99
3: (6,09)
4: 7,58
5: 9,57
6: 9,95
7: 10,01
8: 6,62
9: (15,99)
10: 11,38+
11: 8,50
12: 9,53

So sad about the +2 and 15. But happy with the average.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 23, 2017)

*ROUND 39*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 6.59 6.57 (4.60) 5.44 5.59 6.36 7.81 6.69 (8.77) 7.46 8.10 8.03

*Average: 6.86*


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 25, 2017)

r39
Method: topfirst (1-flip, WO, Nutella)
Pyra: XMD Bell
Race to sub-5 I guess

7.86+, 6.66+, 3.74, 3.47, 6.93+, 5.37, 5.59, 3.59, 5.69, 4.64, 7.02+, 7.31 = 5.65 (4.91 avg without the +2s)

Ummmmmm the amount of +2s s ridiculous. But I better count them, otherwise I'll never learn to turn the tips properly


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 25, 2017)

Round 39
Method-LBL
X man bell M
Sub 12
Average- 10.996 (1/3)
1. (17.902)
2. 9.351
3. 10.891
4. 12.989
5. 7.119
6. 13.305
7. 9.769
8. 11.334
9. (6.763)
10. 12.480
11. 11.755
12. 10.922


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 26, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 39
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man M. Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.96*

1. 4.39 
2. 4.76 
3. 3.59 
4. 3.30 
5. 2.44 
6. 3.48 
7. (1.91) 
8. 4.10 
9. 4.85 
10. 4.90 
11. (5.40) 
12. 3.82 

Really awesome start and middle! I'm soooo happy with that Sub-2 single! Those are getting more common for me. I also got my PB Ao5 here with 3.07.
I was distracted at the end though so that's why my times suffered. Still I got sub-4 so that is good!
Competition this weekend! Hoping to break the State record single and average. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Can you please wait until tomorrow (or late tonight) to post results? I really want to compete but I have homework.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 26, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Can you please wait until tomorrow (or late tonight) to post results? I really want to compete but I have homework.


Sure! It doesn't end until tomorrow anyway(I have started ending it on Wed. because I'm too busy with school on Mon/Tue too).


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Sure! It doesn't end until tomorrow anyway(I have started ending it on Wed. because I'm too busy with school on Mon/Tue too).


Thanks!


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 26, 2017)

Round 39
Race to Sub-7
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 8.852*

1. 12.265
2. 8.215
3. 9.831
4. 8.795
5. 6.358
6. 11.180
7. 5.219
8. 8.055
9. 11.864
10. 7.503
11. 9.873
12. 7.982


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 29, 2017)

Results will be up tomorrow before noon.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 29, 2017)

*Round 39 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.66 - @DGCubes
2. 1.91 - @CornerCutter
3. 2.39 - @applezfall

*Round 40 - *(ends October 4)
1. B' U' R' B' L B' U' B' l r
2. R' L' R U L B' U L l r' b' u'
3. U B' L' U L R' B L' B l' r b'
4. U L R B R U' B U' l r u
5. U' R U' R U B L' B' l' r' b' u'
6. U L U' B' R' L' B R' r' b u'
7. U L B L' U' R L B U l' r u'
8. R' L B' R' L' B' R' L' l r' b
9. R B R' B U' L B' L' r b' u
10. U' R' B L U R' L' B l r b' u'
11. U' B R U' B U' R U l r' b'
12. U B U' L' U L' R' U' L l'

Everybody did a great job this week! Wow, two sub-2 singles!

@T1_M0 Did you switch to the Bell after that +2 at the competition? It looked like to me the problem was the Moyu Magnetic.

@applezfall Your getting fast!

I got my first sub-4 Ao100 yesterday - 3.91!!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 39 Results*
> View attachment 8446
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


Maybe it's just me

I've liked xmd body a lot better (mmp feels really unstable), that's why I've switched mains. The tips have had problem for being too resistent, I should really try removing one of the remaining two magnets.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> @applezfall Your getting fast!
> 
> I got my first sub-4 Ao100 yesterday - 3.91!!


thx  also gj on your pb my pb ao100 is 3.8 and ao1000 is 3.98


----------



## applezfall (Sep 29, 2017)

r39
cube:xmd bell
method:full l4e
goal sub 4
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-29
avg of 12: 3.96

Time List:
1. 4.81 B' U' R' B' L B' U' B' l r 
2. 4.58 R' L' R U L B' U L l r' b' u' 
3. 3.96 U B' L' U L R' B L' B l' r b' 
4. 3.85 U L R B R U' B U' l r u 
5. (4.98) U' R U' R U B L' B' l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.50 U L U' B' R' L' B R' r' b u' 
7. 3.80 U L B L' U' R L B U l' r u' 
8. 3.70 R' L B' R' L' B' R' L' l r' b 
9. (2.96) R B R' B U' L B' L' r b' u 
10. 4.37 U' R' B L U R' L' B l r b' u' 
11. 3.71 U' B R U' B U' R U l r' b' 
12. 3.35 U B U' L' U L' R' U' L l'
terrible this is my first solves of the day lol and its already 10 pm


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 29, 2017)

applezfall said:


> thx  also gj on your pb my pb ao100 is 3.8 and ao1000 is 3.98


Nice! I should have a good Ao1000 soon! Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 39 Results*
> View attachment 8446
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...



I've compete in Round 39 but you put my time on teboecubes. Would you please correct it? Thanks


----------



## applezfall (Sep 30, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Nice! I should have a good Ao1000 soon! Keep us updated on your progress!


i actually have a 3.74 ao100 lol didnt realize


----------



## applezfall (Sep 30, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Nice! I should have a good Ao1000 soon! Keep us updated on your progress!


also a tip for improving on l4e is to use dg's trainer http://www.dgcubes.com/l4e/


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 30, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> I've compete in Round 39 but you put my time on teboecubes. Would you please correct it? Thanks


Done. Actually, you both got the same average!


applezfall said:


> also a tip for improving on l4e is to use dg's trainer http://www.dgcubes.com/l4e/


Thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 1, 2017)

Round 40
LBL
Cube-X Man Bell
Sub 12
Average-AWFUL-13.48
1. 10.785
2. 11.62
3. 14.153
4. 11.786
5. 15.625
6. 14.92
7. 15.919
8. 16.588
9. (10.487)
10. 12.584
11. 10.557
12. (20.59)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 1, 2017)

40
Sub 9
X Man Bell M
LBL

Average of 12, 2017-10-01-21:29
Average: 9,05

1: 7,63
2: 7,69
3: 9,89
4: 9,68
5: (6,95)
6: 8,77
7: 10,26
8: 10,28
9: (11,02)
10: 8,95
11: 8,68
12: 8,64

Lack of lube probably.


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 2, 2017)

Round 40
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 9

Average: 9.19

10.90, 7.10, 7.68, 10.12, 8.25, (13.17), 11.34, 10.14, 8.17, 9.07, 9.08, (7.07)


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 2, 2017)

I had a lot of fun at my competition this weekend! I didn't do as well as I had hoped for Pyraminx. First round I got: 
(6.99) which was a 4.99 but I +2 that solve, 4.90, 5.79, (4.77), 6.13 I had a hard time with AUF and the tip. So that was a 5.61 average.
Then the final round I got a: 3.24 but I +2 that one, (3.45) state record very happy with that, 5.09, 5.87, (6.20). For that last solve I had put the cube down but then realized that one tip wasn't solved. That was a 5.40 average. I guess I have to work on Tips.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 3, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I had a lot of fun at my competition this weekend! I didn't do as well as I had hoped for Pyraminx. First round I got:
> (6.99) which was a 4.99 but I +2 that solve, 4.90, 5.79, (4.77), 6.13 I had a hard time with AUF and the tip. So that was a 5.61 average.
> Then the final round I got a: 3.24 but I +2 that one, (3.45) state record very happy with that, 5.09, 5.87, (6.20). For that last solve I had put the cube down but then realized that one tip wasn't solved. That was a 5.40 average. I guess I have to work on Tips.


oh that happens sometimes you should probably practice with a stackmat
I also +2ed a 3.7 in a 4.74 average without the +2 it would of been 4.04 which was good at the time for me
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2311&cat=11&rnd=1


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 3, 2017)

applezfall said:


> oh that happens sometimes you should probably practice with a stackmat
> I also +2ed a 3.7 in a 4.74 average without the +2 it would of been 4.04 which was good at the time for me
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2311&cat=11&rnd=1


Yeah, it would have been a 4.80 average without the +2.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 4, 2017)

Round 40
Sub-4.5
L4E
MoYu Magnetic
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-3
avg of 12: 4.38

Time List:
1. 3.02 B' U' R' B' L B' U' B' l r 
2. (DNF(0.13)) R' L' R U L B' U L l r' b' u' 
3. 3.46 U B' L' U L R' B L' B l' r b' 
4. 4.02 U L R B R U' B U' l r u 
5. 5.51 U' R U' R U B L' B' l' r' b' u' 
6. 3.63 U L U' B' R' L' B R' r' b u' 
7. 3.53 U L B L' U' R L B U l' r u' 
8. 5.67 R' L B' R' L' B' R' L' l r' b 
9. 7.48 R B R' B U' L B' L' r b' u 
10. 3.65 U' R' B L U R' L' B l r b' u' 
11. 3.78 U' B R U' B U' R U l r' b' 
12. (2.83) U B U' L' U L' R' U' L l'
Decent average, but the counting 7 really hurts. I just switched mains, and I am not quite used to it yet. I set it up again and my second ao100 with it was PB (4.07), which is the main reason I switched.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 4, 2017)

*ROUND 40*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.04 8.36 (6.07) 7.77 7.07 7.23 6.97 (8.44) 6.56 8.14 6.25 6.78

*Average: 7.22*


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 4, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 40
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.71*

1. 4.48 
2. (6.21) 
3. 4.36 
4. 5.35 
5. 4.38 
6. 5.46 
7. 5.11 
8. 4.07 
9. 4.41 
10. 4.86 
11. 4.62 
12. (2.84) 

I'm very out of practice. Haven't practiced pyraminx at all since the competition. I am backing off from pyraminx for a few weeks because I need to practice other events more. I'm working on CLL for 2x2 and I want to get faster at 3x3. 
I'll still race here every week though.

Results up later!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 5, 2017)

Round 40
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-4
avg of 12: 6.05

Time List:
5.53, 6.23, 5.78, 7.40, (8.18), 5.03, 6.86, 7.06, (4.04), 6.67, 5.53, 4.39


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 5, 2017)

*Round 40 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.83 - @Ghost Cuber 
2. 2.84 - @CornerCutter
3. 2.96 - @applezfall

*Round 41 - *(ends October 11)
1. U' B' R U R' U L' B l' r' b u 
2. R' L R' B' U' L' B U' l' r b' u 
3. R B' R L' R B' R' B l r' b u' 
4. U' L' R' U' L' R' U' R b' u 
5. U' R' L B' U' B L B' l' b u' 
6. L R' U' R B' R' U' R' l' b' u 
7. U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l b 
8. U B R U L R' L B l' r b' u' 
9. R' B' U' L R' L U' L r' 
10. U' R' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b' u 
11. U B' R B U L' R' B' r u 
12. U L' U' L R' B L' R b u

Congrats to @applezfall for graduating Sub-4! 

Your quicker at the timer @Ghost Cuber


----------



## applezfall (Oct 5, 2017)

r41
pyra:xmd
method:full l4e
goal:sub 3.8
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-5
avg of 12: 3.68

Time List:
1. (2.84) U' B' R U R' U L' B l' r' b u 
2. 4.06 R' L R' B' U' L' B U' l' r b' u 
3. 3.38 R B' R L' R B' R' B l r' b u' 
4. 3.64 U' L' R' U' L' R' U' R b' u 
5. 4.93 U' R' L B' U' B L B' l' b u' 
6. 3.52 L R' U' R B' R' U' R' l' b' u 
7. 2.95 U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l b 
8. (4.98) U B R U L R' L B l' r b' u' 
9. 3.77 R' B' U' L R' L U' L r' 
10. 3.64 U' R' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b' u 
11. 3.54 U B' R B U L' R' B' r u 
12. 3.38 U L' U' L R' B L' R b u
decent


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 6, 2017)

Round 41
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 9

Average: 9.55

9.21, 9.17, 12.23, 6.20, 11.51, (12.52+), (4.32), 11.00, 11.89, 7.63, 8.58, 8.14

Overall PB Single!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 6, 2017)

Round 41
LBL
X Man Bell M
Sub 12
Average- 11.558 (1/3)
1. 9.954
2.12.954
3. 10.687
4. 11.399
5. 12.586
6. 9.688
7. 9.254
8.11.52
9. 13.354+
10. (18.595)
11. 11.554
12. 12.688


----------



## oliviervlcube (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 41
L4E
x man bell
ao12: 5.568

1. 5.236 U' B' R U R' U L' B l' r' b u 
2. 6.746 R' L R' B' U' L' B U' l' r b' u 
3. 4.664 R B' R L' R B' R' B l r' b u' 
4. (7.475) U' L' R' U' L' R' U' R b' u 
5. 4.354 U' R' L B' U' B L B' l' b u' 
6. 6.197 L R' U' R B' R' U' R' l' b' u 
7. (3.457) U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l b 
8. 5.784 U B R U L R' L B l' r b' u' 
9. 6.185 R' B' U' L R' L U' L r' 
10. 5.023 U' R' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b' u 
11. 6.194 U B' R B U L' R' B' r u 
12. 5.298 U L' U' L R' B L' R b u


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 7, 2017)

r41 
race to sub-5
5.12, 6.18, 5.38, 6.81, 7.63, 13.21, 4.80, 5.58, 3.24, 4.92, 5.33, 5.36 = 5.71

heyy, starting to remind me of my official averages


----------



## Lewis (Oct 8, 2017)

*ROUND 41*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.62 7.83 6.15 8.16 7.53 5.37 (4.09) 8.28 8.29 8.17 9.09 (10.11)

*Average: 7.65*


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 9, 2017)

41
Sub-9
X-Man Bell
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-9
avg of 12: 8.76
Time List:
1. 6.48 U' B' R U R' U L' B l' r' b u 
2. 8.28 R' L R' B' U' L' B U' l' r b' u 
3. 9.17 R B' R L' R B' R' B l r' b u' 
4. 7.44 U' L' R' U' L' R' U' R b' u 
5. 10.29 U' R' L B' U' B L B' l' b u' 
6. 9.29 L R' U' R B' R' U' R' l' b' u 
7. (4.30) U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l b 
8. 9.64 U B R U L R' L B l' r b' u' 
9. 8.89 R' B' U' L R' L U' L r' 
10. 8.03 U' R' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b' u 
11. 10.07 U B' R B U L' R' B' r u 
12. (12.43) U L' U' L R' B L' R b u


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 10, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 41
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.16*

1. 3.51 
2. 4.24 
3. 5.70 
4. 4.75 
5. (5.81) 
6. 4.26 
7. (2.59) 
8. 4.50 
9. 3.81 
10. 4.46 
11. 3.26 
12. 3.14 

Surprisingly good average! I haven't practiced pyra at all this week. That 2.59 could have been sub-2.


----------



## big_moe5 (Oct 10, 2017)

Round 41
L4E Intuitive 
X Man Bell M
Sub 8
avg of 12: 8.215
1. 10.509 R U' L' R' L R' B' L' l' r' b u'
2. 7.564 R' L R' B' U' L' B U' l' r b' u
3. 7.958 R B' R L' R B' R' B l r' b u'
4. 8.867 U' L' R' U' L' R' U' R b' u
5. 9.770 U' R' L B' U' B L B' l' b u'
6. (12.142) L R' U' R B' R' U' R' l' b' u
7. 7.956 U' L' B L U' R' B' L' l b
8. 7.606 U B R U L R' L B l' r b' u'
9. 7.324 R' B' U' L R' L U' L r'
10. 7.201 U' R' U B R' U' R' B R' r' b' u
11. 7.397 U B' R B U L' R' B' r u
12. (6.463) U L' U' L R' B L' R b u


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Oct 10, 2017)

*Round 41*
Race to sub-4
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

4.42, 6.24, 5.70, 5.57, 5.46, 6.06, 4.65, (6.94), (3.92), 4.56, 5.07, 5.70 = 5.34 avg

Wow... I've lost like a second of my average time. I haven't practiced in a few weeks because i had a comp coming up where pyra wasn't an event. I guess ill try to get back into it!


----------



## big_moe5 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm new to this thread when do the results get posted.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 13, 2017)

big_moe5 said:


> I'm new to this thread when do the results get posted.


I'm finishing them up right now. They should be posted in a few minutes.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 13, 2017)

*Round 41 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.59 - @CornerCutter 
2. 2.84 - @applezfall 
3. 3.24 - @T1_M0 

*Round 42 - *(ends October 18)
1. L U' L U R' B' L' B' l r b' u 
2. U' R L' B' R' L' B' L l r' b' u 
3. R' L' B L R U' L' R l r b u 
4. U L U R' U B' U R' l b 
5. L B' U' B' R' B' U R' r b' 
6. U' B' L' R' U R' L B R' l r b' u 
7. U B' R' L' R' B' L B' U l b 
8. U' L U' L' B' U' B R' l r' u 
9. L R L U' R' L' R L' l r' b 
10. U R' U L' R' U R B l r' u 
11. U R B' U R' L B L' l b' 
12. U L' B R B U R U' l' r'

Welcome @big_moe5!

Glad I was able to get the single again! 

Good luck!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 14, 2017)

r42
main:xmd
method:full l4e
goal:sub 3.4
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-14
avg of 12: 3.13

Time List:
1. 2.87 L U' L U R' B' L' B' l r b' u 
2. 3.42 U' R L' B' R' L' B' L l r' b' u 
3. 3.39 R' L' B L R U' L' R l r b u 
4. 3.45 U L U R' U B' U R' l b 
5. 3.09 L B' U' B' R' B' U R' r b' 
6. (4.42) U' B' L' R' U R' L B R' l r b' u 
7. 2.84 U B' R' L' R' B' L B' U l b 
8. 2.41 U' L U' L' B' U' B R' l r' u 
9. 3.08 L R L U' R' L' R L' l r' b 
10. 3.90 U R' U L' R' U R B l r' u 
11. 2.88 U R B' U R' L B L' l b' 
12. (2.15) U L' B R B U R U' l' r'
so many sub 3s!!!!!1!!!!
solves 7-11 are 2.93 ao5 and 8-12 are 2.79


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 14, 2017)

Round 42
X Man Bell M
LBL
Sub 12
Average- 12.734 
1. (22.188)
2. 12.022
3. 13.987
4. 11.388
5. 13.254
6. 9.152
7. 19.321
8. 10.219
9. 12.054
10. 14.854
11. (8.603)
12. 11.090


----------



## Lewis (Oct 15, 2017)

*ROUND 42*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 6.16 (9.86) 7.10 6.46 8.28 8.72 6.94 (5.12) 6.85 8.81 6.65 6.03

*Average: 7.20*


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 18, 2017)

R42:
Method: Beginner Top-first
Tetrahedron: Cubing Classroom
Goal: Sub-8

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-17
avg of 12: 8.55

Time List:
1. (11.23) 
2. 9.00 
3. 10.52 
4. 8.30 
5. 7.90 
6. 9.22 
7. 4.87 
8. (4.75) 
9. 8.77 
10. 10.34 
11. 9.76 
12. 6.82


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 42
sub-4.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-18
avg of 12: 4.95

Time List:
1. 4.10 L U' L U R' B' L' B' l r b' u 
2. 5.37 U' R L' B' R' L' B' L l r' b' u 
3. 6.01 R' L' B L R U' L' R l r b u 
4. 5.07 U L U R' U B' U R' l b 
5. 4.87 L B' U' B' R' B' U R' r b' 
6. (7.14) U' B' L' R' U R' L B R' l r b' u 
7. (2.56) U B' R' L' R' B' L B' U l b 
8. 2.65 U' L U' L' B' U' B R' l r' u 
9. 6.46 L R L U' R' L' R L' l r' b 
10. 6.19 U R' U L' R' U R B l r' u 
11. 4.29 U R B' U R' L B L' l b' 
12. 4.52 U L' B R B U R U' l' r'
3 counting 6's  Probably would have graduated without all the fails.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry guys, results and next round will be up tomorrow. I was really busy today.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 42
Sub-9
Xman Bell
LBL


Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 8.38

Time List:
1. 7.03 L U' L U R' B' L' B' l r b' u
2. 9.31 U' R L' B' R' L' B' L l r' b' u
3. (11.47) R' L' B L R U' L' R l r b u
4. 9.64 U L U R' U B' U R' l b
5. 8.66 L B' U' B' R' B' U R' r b'
6. 10.00 U' B' L' R' U R' L B R' l r b' u
7. 6.59 U B' R' L' R' B' L B' U l b
8. (5.86) U' L U' L' B' U' B R' l r' u
9. 8.78 L R L U' R' L' R L' l r' b
10. 9.94 U R' U L' R' U R B l r' u
11. 6.35 U R B' U R' L B L' l b'
12. 7.47 U L' B R B U R U' l' r'

At first it was bad but thank goodness it's getting better


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 19, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 42
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.11*

1. 5.29 
2. 4.33 
3. 4.36 
4. 3.26 
5. 3.99 
6. (5.87) 
7. (2.41) 
8. 3.78 
9. 4.04 
10. 3.84 
11. 4.08 
12. 4.14 

Barely got any time to practice this week, BUT here I come Sub-4 next week! I will be practicing a lot!


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 19, 2017)

r42
to sub-5
topfirst (mainly 1-flip), xmd bell

5.05, 5.42, 4.42, 4.36, 4.63, 4.66, 3.85, (3.40), 4.14, 4.65, (5.55), 4.51 = 4.57


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 20, 2017)

*Round 42 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.15 - @applezfall
2. 2.41 - @CornerCutter 
3. 2.56 - @Ghost Cuber 

*Round 43 - *(ends October 25)
1. L U R' U' L U B' R' l r b u' 
2. U' L' U' R' B L' B' R l' u' 
3. U R' L U' B L' R' U l r b' u' 
4. U' B L U B L' U' L' l u 
5. U L' R' B R' L' U L l u' 
6. R L U' R L' U' B' U' l r' b u' 
7. L' U' B L U L' B R' b 
8. U R' B L B U B' U' l' b u 
9. U' L R B U R' L B' l' b' u 
10. U' R B L' B' U R' U l' r' b 
11. L' R L' R U' L' U L l' u' 
12. L R' B R U' B' R' B' l r' u'

Awesome job @applezfall! You getting so fast! You are reminding me of @Carl La Hood.

Sorry guys for posting late. I hate it too when people are not punctual, I try hard not to do that. 

Also I would think it would be fun if you guys could type at least a sentence when you post your times. It could be something about what you have been practicing, a competition, or about how good or bad you did that week. 

Have fun this week!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 20, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 42 Results*
> View attachment 8503
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


I have a comp on the 28th of octomber and one on 18 of november


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 21, 2017)

round 42
top-first
cubing classroom
Sub-8
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-20
avg of 12: 8.23

Time List:
1. 8.75 L U R' U' L U B' R' l r b u' 
2. (5.42) U' L' U' R' B L' B' R l' u' 
3. (11.66) U R' L U' B L' R' U l r b' u' 
4. 8.83 U' B L U B L' U' L' l u 
5. 8.16 U L' R' B R' L' U L l u' 
6. 9.20 R L U' R L' U' B' U' l r' b u' 
7. 5.86 L' U' B L U L' B R' b 
8. 7.12 U R' B L B U B' U' l' b u 
9. 8.47 U' L R B U R' L B' l' b' u 
10. 10.23 U' R B L' B' U R' U l' r' b 
11. 5.83 L' R L' R U' L' U L l' u' 
12. 9.88 L R' B R U' B' R' B' l r' u'
Once I decide to start doing pyra I'll probably learn L4E. Should be soon.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 21, 2017)

r43
sub 3.4
xmd
l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-21
avg of 12: 3.67

Time List:
1. 3.98 L U R' U' L U B' R' l r b u' 
2. 2.55 U' L' U' R' B L' B' R l' u' 
3. 4.54 U R' L U' B L' R' U l r b' u' 
4. 2.88 U' B L U B L' U' L' l u 
5. 2.36 U L' R' B R' L' U L l u' 
6. 5.73 R L U' R L' U' B' U' l r' b u' 
7. 2.56 L' U' B L U L' B R' b 
8. 3.90 U R' B L B U B' U' l' b u 
9. 4.73 U' L R B U R' L B' l' b' u 
10. (2.20) U' R B L' B' U R' U l' r' b 
11. 3.47 L' R L' R U' L' U L l' u' 
12. (5.84) L R' B R U' B' R' B' l r' u'
I suck


----------



## Aerospry (Oct 21, 2017)

Round 43
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 9

Average: 8.85

(13.87), 7.47, 9.97, 8.45, 7.51, 9.79, (7.25), 10.18, 9.19, 9.48, 7.27, 9.19


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 43
sub 15

1. 21.26
2. (9.70)
3. (22.15)
4. 13.02
5. 17.03
6. 16.74
7. 11.57
8. 13.99
9. 17.25
10. 17.64
11. 11.85
12. 15.49

15.58 Ao12

Been ages since I practiced pyra, so thought I'd pick it up again
(No clue how this Ao12 is better than my official Ao5 though...)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 23, 2017)

Round 43
Sub 12
LBL
X man Bell M
Ao12-11.255
1.14.758
2. 6.051
3. 13.165
4.10.12
5. 8.288
6. 11.921
7. 10.059
8. 10.654
9. 14.253
10. 13.29
11. (5.82)
12. (24.625)
Been trying to make my solves more smooth and efficient. Pretty nice singles here for me! Trying to not be the slowest person on this thread


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 23, 2017)

r43
race to sub-5

6.25, 3.88, 5.49, 5.22, 3.23, 3.99, 5.26, 4.63, (7.90), 4.18, (2.77), 4.32 = 4.65

Couple stupid fails, locking up. Just 4 weeks until the Finnish Championship, need to get sub-4 before that. There's always a chance to be the champion... At least the podium should be easy.

EDIT: I just remembered that Oscar Roth Andersen has registered. Well, at least there's a small chance he won't come and then the gold is possible again XD.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 26, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 43
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.85*

1. 3.86 
2. 3.41 
3. (5.65) 
4. 4.32 
5. 3.63 
6. 5.26 
7. 3.75 
8. 4.26 
9. 3.25 
10. 3.54 
11. 3.23 
12. (2.85) 

Very nice! Thought I ruined it with that counting 5.xx. I think I'll make the best singles list again with that 2.85!

Results up soon!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 26, 2017)

*Round 43 Results*
 
*
Best Singles*
1. 2.20 - @applezfall
2. 2.70 - @T1_M0
3. 2.85 - @CornerCutter

*Round 44 - *(ends November 1)
1. B U B U B L B L' l' r' b' u' 
2. U L U' R' B U L B' r' b' u' 
3. R L' R' B U R' L' R r b u' 
4. L B' U L' B R B R' l' r' u' 
5. U R B L B L' B L l u 
6. U' R' U B R' B' L' R l' u 
7. U' R U' B R' U' L' U' l' r u 
8. L R U L U' B' R L' l' r b u'
9. U L' U' R' U L' R' U l' b u 
10. U B' R' B' U L R B r' b' u' 
11. L' U L' U B' R' L' B' l r' b u' 
12. L' U' L' R B L U' R l r b u'

Good job everybody! Welcome @ronaldm! Please give me your pyraminx and method this week and I will add it in.

We have had less people compete the past few weeks.

Hope everyone does well!


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 26, 2017)

Out of the way immediately. Sub-4 next!

7.00, 4.47, 3.92, (3.23), 4.55, 3.48, 4.42, 6.52, 3.32, 3.32, 6.86, (8.36+) = 4.79 [sub-5 3/3]

Hmm... in the end I got a counting 7 and 2x 6s. Those stupid fails really hold me back.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 44
Sub 12
LBL
Ao12-11.277 (2/3)
1. 11.016
2. 12. 271
3. 10.687
4. 10.754
5. (14.291)
6. 10.589
7. 10.721
8. 10.355
9. (8.554)
10. 11.12
11. 11.363
12. 13.9


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 27, 2017)

R44
Sub-8
L4E
Cubing Classroom
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 12: 9.27

Time List:
1. 10.35 B U B U B L B L' l' r' b' u' 
2. 9.23 U L U' R' B U L B' r' b' u' 
3. 5.80 R L' R' B U R' L' R r b u' 
4. 13.69 L B' U L' B R B R' l' r' u' 
5. 6.50 U R B L B L' B L l u 
6. (5.11) U' R' U B R' B' L' R l' u 
7. 9.04 U' R U' B R' U' L' U' l' r u 
8. (30.12) L R U L U' B' R L' l' r b u' 
9. 11.97 U L' U' R' U L' R' U l' b u 
10. 8.51 U B' R' B' U L R B r' b' u' 
11. 10.15 L' U L' U B' R' L' B' l r' b u' 
12. 7.47 L' U' L' R B L U' R l r b u'
Oh gosh that was bad. Partially because I learned all the L4E cases with the edge in place but I'm not good at recognition or execution yet. I do have a sub-8 Ao100 with L4E tho.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 44
Race to sub 4
Moyu magnetic
Top first


4.847
3.982
4.345
4.104
3.197
(2.905)
3.775
(6.071)
4.514
3.780
5.575
4.534
Ao12: 4.27

Haven’t practiced enough in a while, so this average was kind if bad. Still pleased with the single, though.


----------



## allanboss131 (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 44 
Race to sub 5
Cong's Design Meichi 
Intuitive L4E

1. 6.69
2. 8.03
3. 5.70
4. (4.08)
5. 6.51
6. 5.32
7. 5.34
8. (10.18)
9. 5.13
10. 6.78
11. 6.49
12. 7.21

Ao12: 6.32 

I am setting my goals really high because I am practicing Pyra before a comp next weekend. I avg about 6.5 right now.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 44
Sub-9
Xman Bell
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-28
avg of 12: 7.70

Time List:
1. 7.65 B U B U B L B L' l' r' b' u' 
2. 8.94 U L U' R' B U L B' r' b' u' 
3. 6.90 R L' R' B U R' L' R r b u' 
4. 5.41 L B' U L' B R B R' l' r' u' 
5. (5.15) U R B L B L' B L l u 
6. 6.14 U' R' U B R' B' L' R l' u 
7. 7.98 U' R U' B R' U' L' U' l' r u 
8. 9.30 L R U L U' B' R L' l' r b u' 
9. 8.01 U L' U' R' U L' R' U l' b u 
10. 7.89 U B' R' B' U L R B r' b' u' 
11. 8.75 L' U L' U B' R' L' B' l r' b u' 
12. (9.87) L' U' L' R B L U' R l r b u'

The effect of haven't touch a pyraminx for a week.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 29, 2017)

Already posted it on goals thread but I wanted to post this here,I got a 3.32 official average (I also f-ed up the second scramble [I locked up on tips and plus 2ed,the solve would of been sub 2.5 ])http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2553/events/11/rounds/2/results


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2017)

applezfall said:


> Already posted it on goals thread but I wanted to post this here,I got a 3.32 official average (I also f-ed up the second scramble [I locked up on tips and plus 2ed,the solve would of been sub 2.5 ])http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2553/events/11/rounds/2/results


Awesome!

Great job on all those NR's! Thanks for the update.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 1, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 44
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.75[2/3]*

1. 4.90 
2. 4.34 
3. 3.12 
4. 3.04 
5. (2.34) 
6. 3.40 
7. 3.74 
8. 3.57 
9. 5.08 
10. 3.27 
11. (5.30) 
12. 3.04 

Nice! Lot's of low 3's! I hate that counting 5.xx. I'm been practicing Pyraminx and 4x4 mostly this week. I made my Wuque magnetic! Hopefully I'll graduate next week.

Results will be up later!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 1, 2017)

Round 44
Sub-4.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-1
avg of 12: 4.09

Time List:
1. 3.12 B U B U B L B L' l' r' b' u'
2. 4.23 U L U' R' B U L B' r' b' u'
3. 3.24 R L' R' B U R' L' R r b u'
4. 3.50 L B' U L' B R B R' l' r' u'
5. 4.13 U R B L B L' B L l u
6. 4.97+ U' R' U B R' B' L' R l' u
7. 2.95 U' R U' B R' U' L' U' l' r u
8. 5.48 L R U L U' B' R L' l' r b u'
9. 4.54 U L' U' R' U L' R' U l' b u
10. (2.94) U B' R' B' U L R B r' b' u'
11. 4.76 L' U L' U B' R' L' B' l r' b u'
12. (6.34) L' U' L' R B L U' R l r b u'
Pretty nice average but the 4.97+ and 5.48 really hurt


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 2, 2017)

*Round 44 Results*

*
Best Singles*
1. 2.34 - @CornerCutter
2. 2.90 - @CBcuber86
3. 2.94 - @Ghost Cuber

*Round 45 - *(ends November 8)
1. U B U L U' L' B' U' u'
2. U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u
3. U R' U B R' U L R l' u'
4. R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u'
5. B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u'
6. R' L' R L' U B' R B' b'
7. R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u'
8. L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u'
9. U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b
10. L B L U L R U B' l' b u'
11. R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u
12. L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'

Congrats @GarethBert11 Sub-9, and @T1_M0 Sub-5 for graduating!

Good luck! Happy November!

Thought I would do something different and ask a question every week. It could be about cubing or off topic. Tell it when you post your results.

Question: _What is your favorite month?_


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 2, 2017)

I switched back to the X-Man Bell if it isn't too much trouble to change it.


----------



## CapriPhonix (Nov 2, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> 1. U B U L U' L' B' U' u'



This is a REAAAALLLY stupid scramble. You sure it's right?


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 2, 2017)

Race to sub-4

(2.05), 5.59, 6.16, 7.28, 3.87, 3.23, 3.41, 4.02, 3.28, 6.18+, (11.84), 4.08 = 4.71

Some great solves in the middle, but I shouldn't be getting any sub-6s. I got really nervous in some of the solves. The first scramble though


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 2, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I switched back to the X-Man Bell if it isn't too much trouble to change it.


I'll switch it back next time I edit the spreadsheet.


CapriPhonix said:


> This is a REAAAALLLY stupid scramble. You sure it's right?


Yes, it is strait from CStimer. This is how I get the scrambles: I open CStimer, open a new session, then select Pyraminx as the scramble and do 12 "solves" by hitting the spacebar lots of times. 
That is really funny. It will be a race for the timer. Lol


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 2, 2017)

Round 45
Sub-4.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-2
avg of 12: 4.12

Time List:
1. (1.63) U B U L U' L' B' U' u' 
2. 3.72 U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u 
3. 3.88 U R' U B R' U L R l' u' 
4. (7.28+) R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u' 
5. 3.54 B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u' 
6. 3.69 R' L' R L' U B' R B' b' 
7. 4.44 R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u' 
8. 3.68 L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u' 
9. 4.46 U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b 
10. 4.52 L B L U L R U B' l' b u' 
11. 5.60 R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u 
12. 3.69 L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'
Pretty decent average.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

Round 45
Sub 12
Bell M
Ao12- 9.567 (3/3) Yeah!

1. (2.034) MOM I gotta PB!
2. (11.686)
3. 8.184
4. 10.329
5. 7.67
6. 10.92+
7. 7.386
8. 11.087
9. 11.526
10. 8.703
11. 11.533
12. 8.32

Cool to get a Ao12 without a solve above my goal! That practice I did really helped. My favorite month, too hard, season is fall. Sub 10 next!


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 3, 2017)

R45
Sub-8
Cubing Classroom
L4E (@CornerCutter could you change this on the table in the future?)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-2
avg of 12: 7.76 (1/3)

Time List:
1. (4.61+) U B U L U' L' B' U' u' 
2. 8.42 U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u 
3. 6.42 U R' U B R' U L R l' u' 
4. 12.83 R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u' 
5. 7.51 B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u' 
6. 8.40 R' L' R L' U B' R B' b' 
7. 5.43 R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u' 
8. 5.58 L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u' 
9. 5.94 U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b 
10. 8.52 L B L U L R U B' l' b u' 
11. 8.50 R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u 
12. (12.84) L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'
Whoops turned the tip the wrong way on the first solve. Other than that it was normal, the 2 12s were me knowing that I knew the L4E case but not knowing it very well. 

Favorite month has to be July (anything without school is a good thing).


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 3, 2017)

l'll compete probably this afternoon


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 3, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> R45
> Sub-8
> Cubing Classroom
> L4E (@CornerCutter could you change this on the table in the future?)
> ...


When a +2 is still your best solve by almost a second...


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 3, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> When a +2 is still your best solve by almost a second...


Hey I didn't pick these scrambles.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 3, 2017)

r45
sub 3.4
xman bell
full l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 12: 3.40

Time List:
1. (1.42) U B U L U' L' B' U' u'
2. 3.65 U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u
3. (4.78) U R' U B R' U L R l' u'
4. 3.76 R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u'
5. 2.67 B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u'
6. 3.03 R' L' R L' U B' R B' b'
7. 3.38 R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u'
8. 3.63 L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u'
9. 3.88 U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b
10. 3.17 L B L U L R U B' l' b u'
11. 4.52 R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u
12. 2.27 L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'
counting 4 rouxind it lol
learning to 1 look better
my favourite month is august cause my birthday is at the beginning of august


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 3, 2017)

I think I'll win the fastest single lol, I can execute this alg very fast lol
Round 45
sub 6
xman bell
L4E (LBL)

avg of 12: 5.138

1. (1.295) U B U L U' L' B' U' u' 
2. 5.936 U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u 
3. 6.389 U R' U B R' U L R l' u' 
4. 6.467 R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u' 
5. 7.031 B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u' 
6. 3.574 R' L' R L' U B' R B' b' 
7. 3.263 R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u' 
8. 3.788 L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u' 
9. 4.888 U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b 
10. (8.147) L B L U L R U B' l' b u' 
11. 6.092 R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u 
12. 3.951 L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 3, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> I think I'll win the fastest single lol, I can execute this alg very fast lol
> Round 45
> sub 6
> xman bell
> ...


Wow that's fast. Already you and @applezfall have broken my PB single.


----------



## E-Cuber (Nov 3, 2017)

Round: 45
Goal: Sub-6
Pyraminx: x-Man Bell
Method: L4E

1. 4.73
2. 6.72
3. 7.52
4. 7.27
5. 6.42
6. 8.55
7. (3.60)
8. 6.64
9. 4.83
10. 8.50
11. (9.25)
12. 8.80
= 7.00


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 45
Race to sub 4
Moyu Magnetic
Top first


(1.344)
4.531
4.422
3.943
3.569
3.934
2.766
3.855
2.994
4.215
(4.893)
3.236
Ao12: 3.747

A lot of good singles in there. So close to the top single on the first solve, @oliviervlcube got 1.295


----------



## CapriPhonix (Nov 4, 2017)

*Round 45*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 4.5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my crappy (topfirst) methods (including 2-Flip, Chocolate, and Flipswitch)

*Average: 4.30*

Time List:
1. (1.60)
2. 4.54
3. (5.17)
4. 4.25
5. 4.25
6. 4.83
7. 3.91
8. 4.84
9. 2.47
10. 3.80
11. 5.15
12. 4.95


Not counting the first one as a pb cuz that was stupid


----------



## Lewis (Nov 4, 2017)

*ROUND 45*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: (2.46), 6.14, 6.75, 7.32, 6.78, 6.29, (12.28), 6.59, 6.26, 7.83, 10.15, 7.34.

*Average: 7.15*
I know I missed a bunch of weeks on this thread but I've still been practicing, sort of.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 7, 2017)

Round 45 
Race to sub 8
LBL 
X-Man Bell

1. 7.17
2. 7.67
3. 10.60
4. 9.30
5. 8.82
6. 9.34
7. (5.63)
8. 7.36
9. 7.93
10. 8.90
11. (13.33)
12. 8.87
= 8.60

It's my first time posting here for a while!!!


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 45
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 9

Average: 8.86

(5.06), (12.08), 9.88, 8.68, 10.19, 10.81, 5.20, 7.86, 8.26, 8.90, 9.80, 9.00


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 8, 2017)

*Round 45
Race to sub 12*
Method: LBL
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell

*Ao12: 11.98 [1/3] Yay!!!

1. (3.17) 
2. 13.99 
3. 13.74 
4. 13.34 
5. 10.00 
6. 13.56 
7. 9.99 
8. (14.08) 
9. 12.70 
10. 10.47 
11. 9.70 
12. 12.30 
*
I haven't done this race for a ling time! I also got a new PB single *3.17*!!!!!!

I got a X-Man Bell pyraminx too which improved my times!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 9, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 45
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.90[3/3]*

1. 3.17 
2. 4.44 
3. 4.52 
4. 4.61 
5. 4.14 
6. 3.73 
7. (2.36) 
8. 3.51 
9. 2.93 
10. 3.73 
11. (5.54) 
12. 4.26 

Not happy with these times. Completely messed up the first 5 solves. Sad about the first solve.
Glad to graduate though!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 10, 2017)

*Round 45 Results*
 
*
Best Singles*
1. 1.29 - @oliviervlcube
2. 1.34 - @CBcuber86
3. 1.42 - @applezfall

*Round 46 - *(ends November 15)
1. U R' L U L' U L U r b
2. L U R B R' B' L' R l' u'
3. L R B' U' R B' U' B' L' l' r b' u
4. U' B' R B U' B U L b
5. L B' L B' L' B' L U' l r b u'
6. U' L' U' R B U' L' B' l' r' b u'
7. R' U B' R' U R' U L' l b u'
8. U R L' U' B' U B' R B' r b' u
9. L B' R U' L U' R' L l r' u
10. L R' B R L U' R' U' b
11. U L' R' B' L' B U R l b' u'
12. L R L B' U R L R b' u

Congrat to @Duncan Bannon Sub-12, and me @CornerCutter Sub-4, for graduating!

Good job to @oliviervlcube for getting the best single! You good at that alg(LBL)!

Have fun!


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 10, 2017)

You forgot to change my goal.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 46
Race to sub 8
LBL
X-Man Bell

1. 4.23
2. 9.38
3. 10.11
4. 6.92
5. 7.57
6. 5.73
7. 9.20
8. 12.20
9. (DNF)
10. 4.58
11. 8.65
12. (2.92)
= 7.86


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 46
Sub 10 Please change goal
X man Bell
Ao12- 8.88 1/3
1. 7.953
2. 6.129
3. 12.422
4. 7.221
5. 6.62
6. 7.914
7. 11.657
8. 11.190
9. 13.622
10. 9.989
11. 6.353
12. 7.486


----------



## CapriPhonix (Nov 10, 2017)

*Round 46*
CapriPhonix
Race to Sub 4.5
Pyraminx: Magnetic Moyu
Method: Top First (including 1-Flip, Oka, WO, and Nutella), sometimes L4e, and my crappy (topfirst) methods (including 2-Flip, Chocolate, and Flipswitch)

*Average: *4.04

Time List:
1. (2.56)
2. 3.60
3. 4.67
4. 4.33
5. 4.29
6. 3.98
7. 3.43
8. 4.46
9. 3.36
10. 4.27
11. (5.02)
12. 3.98

Nice scrambles


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 11, 2017)

Round 46
sub-4.5
L4E
X-Man Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-10
avg of 12: 3.69

Time List:
1. (2.39) U R' L U L' U L U r b 
2. 2.41 L U R B R' B' L' R l' u' 
3. 4.59 L R B' U' R B' U' B' L' l' r b' u 
4. 4.20 U' B' R B U' B U L b 
5. 2.50 L B' L B' L' B' L U' l r b u' 
6. 3.98 U' L' U' R B U' L' B' l' r' b u' 
7. 3.73 R' U B' R' U R' U L' l b u' 
8. 3.54 U R L' U' B' U B' R B' r b' u 
9. 4.17 L B' R U' L U' R' L l r' u 
10. 3.08 L R' B R L U' R' U' b 
11. (5.68+) U L' R' B' L' B U R l b' u' 
12. 4.70 L R L B' U R L R b' u
Yay! I finally graduated! Pure sub-5 without the +2 :,( I am going to go for sub-4.2 next.


----------



## Eshan Arora (Nov 11, 2017)

Round 46
Sub-8
LBL
X-Man Bell

*Average: 7.57*

1. (4.74)
2. 7.44
3. 8.87
4. 6.26
5. 5.77
6. 9.16
7. 8.51
8. 9.24
9. 6.37
10. 5.97
11. 8.13
12. (10.52)

I did it!


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 11, 2017)

Round 46
Race to sub 10
Oka
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Average: 10.26 (0/3)
1) 7.56
2) 9.04
3) 11.43
4) 12.80
5) 11.74
6) 8.68
7) 9.02
8) 11.61
9) 13.40
10) (7.33)
11) (17.10)
12) 7.37
I suppose I should join this. At the very least, I'll end up doing more than 0 pyraminx solves a week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 11, 2017)

round 46
sub -6
l4e with some lbl when better case
qiyi xman bell


avg of 12: 5.607 [3/3] 

Lijst met tijden:
1. 4.856 U R' L U L' U L U r b 
2. 5.186 L U R B R' B' L' R l' u' 
3. (8.212) L R B' U' R B' U' B' L' l' r b' u 
4. (3.765) U' B' R B U' B U L b 
5. 3.946 L B' L B' L' B' L U' l r b u' 
6. 4.372 U' L' U' R B U' L' B' l' r' b u' 
7. 6.596 R' U B' R' U R' U L' l b u' 
8. 7.074 U R L' U' B' U B' R B' r b' u 
9. 5.296 L B' R U' L U' R' L l r' u 
10. 5.711 L R' B R L U' R' U' b 
11. 5.081 U L' R' B' L' B U R l b' u' 
12. 7.947+ U L U' R B' R U' R' r' b' u'


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 11, 2017)

R46
Sub-8
L4E
Cubing Classroom
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
avg of 12: 8.44

Time List:
1. (4.78) U R' L U L' U L U r b 
2. 9.28 L U R B R' B' L' R l' u' 
3. 8.68 L R B' U' R B' U' B' L' l' r b' u 
4. 5.32 U' B' R B U' B U L b 
5. 10.63+ L B' L B' L' B' L U' l r b u' 
6. 8.75 U' L' U' R B U' L' B' l' r' b u' 
7. 9.52 R' U B' R' U R' U L' l b u' 
8. 6.43 U R L' U' B' U B' R B' r b' u 
9. 8.84 L B' R U' L U' R' L l r' u 
10. 11.50 L R' B R L U' R' U' b 
11. (20.26) U L' R' B' L' B U R l b' u' 
12. 5.40 L R L B' U R L R b' u

Ugh


----------



## applezfall (Nov 12, 2017)

r46
sub 3.4
l4e
xman bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-12
avg of 12: 2.89

Time List:
1. (1.90) U R' L U L' U L U r b 
2. 2.88 L U R B R' B' L' R l' u' 
3. (6.95) L R B' U' R B' U' B' L' l' r b' u 
4. 2.68 U' B' R B U' B U L b 
5. 2.89 L B' L B' L' B' L U' l r b u' 
6. 3.18 U' L' U' R B U' L' B' l' r' b u' 
7. 2.99 R' U B' R' U R' U L' l b u' 
8. 3.18 U R L' U' B' U B' R B' r b' u 
9. 3.01 L B' R U' L U' R' L l r' u 
10. 2.74 L R' B R L U' R' U' b 
11. 2.62 U L' R' B' L' B U R l b' u' 
12. 2.74 L R L B' U R L R b' u
good scrambles could of been better


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 14, 2017)

r46
sub-4

4.86+, 3.96, 7.78, 5.04, 4.91, 4.63, 652, 3.91, 4.49, 6.25, 5.96, 6.99+ = 5.36 

Embarrassing...


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 14, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 46
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.55*

1. (2.63) 
2. 3.15 
3. 4.44 
4. 3.25 
5. 3.26 
6. (6.43) 
7. 3.70 
8. 3.40 
9. 3.58 
10. 3.01 
11. 3.77 
12. 3.91 

Really close! Easy scrambles though.

Next round up tomorrow.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 15, 2017)

Here is the video from my last comp:


----------



## applezfall (Nov 15, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Here is the video from my last comp:


nice I am sad that my mom deleted the solves videos from my 3.32 average ):


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 15, 2017)

applezfall said:


> nice I am sad that my mom deleted the solves videos from my 3.32 average ):


wait what


----------



## applezfall (Nov 15, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> wait what


my mom recorded my pyra solves from URA back to school 2017 but she accidently deleted them


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 15, 2017)

applezfall said:


> nice I am sad that my mom deleted the solves videos from my 3.32 average ):


Thanks! That sad, I'm sorry.


----------



## E-Cuber (Nov 15, 2017)

round 46
race to sub 6
L4E
X-Man Bell

1. (4.21) U' R' L' B L' U B U l' r b'
2. 5.61 U B U' B R U B' L' R' l u'
3. 6.28 U' R L' U' R U L R' l' r u
4. 4.30 U L R' U R L' R L' l r u'
5. 4.80 L' U' L U R' L U L l r' b u'
6. 4.33 U' L U' R L' R U' L R' l' r b u'
7. (6.83) U' R B L' U L B L' l r u'
8. 5.25 L' U' R L R' L U R' r' b'
9. 5.92 U R' U' R U B' L R' l' r'
10. 5.92 B L' B U' R B' L' B r b'
11. 6.81 U' R L' U B U' R B' r' u'
12. 5.10 R U' R' L' R' U' L R r' b' u'
= 5.43


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 16, 2017)

*Round 46 Results*

*
Best Singles*
1. 1.90 - @applezfall
2. 2.39 - @Ghost Cuber
3. 2.56 - @CapriPhonix

*Round 47 - *(ends November 22)
1. U' B R L' U L U' L B l r' b'
2. U L R' L U B U L l' r b'
3. U' B' R U L B' L B l' r b
4. L' B' L U B' L' R' B l r b u
5. U' R U' B' L' R' B R l r' b' u
6. U' B' R' B' L' B' R U' r'
7. L' U B' U B R L U' l' r' u'
8. U L R B' R L' U' B l u
9. R U' R' U R' L U R' L l' r' b u
10. U' R' B' U' L' R' L R' l' r' u
11. U L B L' B L U' B l' b
12. U' L' R' B R' U B' U' b'

Congrats @oliviervlcube Sub-6 and @Ghost Cuber Sub-4.5 for graduating!

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 16, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 46 Results*
> View attachment 8602
> *
> Best Singles*
> ...


Best single times are incorrect.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 16, 2017)

R47
Sub-8
L4E
cubing classroom
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-15
avg of 12: 8.36

Time List:
1. 7.14 U' B R L' U L U' L B l r' b' 
2. 9.49+ U L R' L U B U L l' r b' 
3. 10.49 U' B' R U L B' L B l' r b 
4. 8.16 L' B' L U B' L' R' B l r b u 
5. (5.29) U' R U' B' L' R' B R l r' b' u 
6. 5.46 U' B' R' B' L' B' R U' r' 
7. 10.33 L' U B' U B R L U' l' r' u' 
8. 6.35 U L R B' R L' U' B l u 
9. 10.67 R U' R' U R' L U R' L l' r' b u 
10. (14.59) U' R' B' U' L' R' L R' l' r' u 
11. 7.96 U L B L' B L U' B l' b 
12. 7.58 U' L' R' B R' U B' U' b'

what the hell is wrong with me


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 16, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Best single times are incorrect.


Fixed, thanks! I copied it from last week.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 16, 2017)

r47
sub-4

4.19, 4.32, 3.73, 4.39, 3.29, 3.67, 5.91, 4.42, (6.85), (3.13), 6.39, 5.16 = 4.55

Finnish Championship starts tomorrow, wish me luck...


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 16, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> r47
> sub-4
> 
> 4.19, 4.32, 3.73, 4.39, 3.29, 3.67, 5.91, 4.42, (6.85), (3.13), 6.39, 5.16 = 4.55
> ...


Hope you do well! I'll be watching on CubeComps.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 18, 2017)

*ROUND 47*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7.5
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 5.68 8.06 7.18 7.30 6.52 (4.42) 6.31 9.08 (9.31) 8.11 5.76 5.30

*Average: 6.93*
For some reason the site has stopped giving me notifications when this thread updates so I've been forgetting about it and missing weeks.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 19, 2017)

Life updates: NR2 avg and Finnish Championship podium


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 20, 2017)

Round 47
sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-19
avg of 12: 4.34

Time List:
1. 4.12 U' B R L' U L U' L B l r' b' 
2. 5.05 U L R' L U B U L l' r b' 
3. 3.44 U' B' R U L B' L B l' r b 
4. (DNF(3.61)) L' B' L U B' L' R' B l r b u 
5. 3.46 U' R U' B' L' R' B R l r' b' u 
6. 3.62 U' B' R' B' L' B' R U' r' 
7. 4.70 L' U B' U B R L U' l' r' u' 
8. 3.61 U L R B' R L' U' B l u 
9. 3.99 R U' R' U R' L U R' L l' r' b u 
10. 5.24 U' R' B' U' L' R' L R' l' r' u 
11. (3.15) U L B L' B L U' B l' b 
12. 6.16 U' L' R' B R' U B' U' b'
Not great, but not bad either, especially considering the 3 counting sup-5's


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 21, 2017)

Round 47
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 9

Average: 8.17

8.02, 8.77, 7.74, 10.21, 8.03, 7.14, (10.28), 8.56, 9.05, 7.17, 6.98, (6.78)


----------



## applezfall (Nov 21, 2017)

r47
l4e
xman bell w/tension mod
sub 3.2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-21
avg of 12: 3.15

Time List:
1. 3.12 U' B R L' U L U' L B l r' b' 
2. 3.26 U L R' L U B U L l' r b' 
3. 3.65 U' B' R U L B' L B l' r b 
4. (4.89) L' B' L U B' L' R' B l r b u 
5. 3.32 U' R U' B' L' R' B R l r' b' u 
6. 3.18 U' B' R' B' L' B' R U' r' 
7. 3.33 L' U B' U B R L U' l' r' u' 
8. 2.81 U L R B' R L' U' B l u 
9. 2.96 R U' R' U R' L U R' L l' r' b u 
10. 3.27 U' R' B' U' L' R' L R' l' r' u 
11. 2.59 U L B L' B L U' B l' b 
12. (2.51) U' L' R' B R' U B' U' b'
last 5 are 2.79 average


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

*Round 47
Race to sub 12*
Method: LBL
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell

*Ao12: 13.20 = Trash *

1. (16.37) 
2. 12.92 
3. 14.13 
4. 14.62 
5. 12.37 
6. 11.49 
7. 13.58 
8. 13.12 
9. 13.78 
10. 11.31 
11. 14.68 
12. (10.63) 

So bad! I don't know what happened.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 23, 2017)

Round 47
Race to sub 8
LBL
X-Man Bell

1. 10.00
2. 8.68
3. 14.31
4. 10.15
5. (6.20)
6. 8.02
7. (DNF)
8. 11.92
9. 9.22
10. 8.72
11. 10.48
12. 7.67
= 9.91

Horrible


----------



## E-Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Round 47
Race To Sub 6
L4E
X-Man Bell

1. 3.620 
2. 8.424 
3. 5.257 
4. 5.679 
5. (3.603) 
6. 4.867 
7. 6.459 
8. (11.762) 
9. 5.055 
10. 5.055 
11. 5.959 
12. 3.993 
= 5.43


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 47
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.02*

1. 3.50 
2. 4.09 
3. 5.10 
4. 4.17 
5. 2.90 
6. 4.43 
7. 3.29 
8. 3.46 
9. (5.46) 
10. 4.57 
11. (2.55) 
12. 4.67 

Really unhappy with this average mainly because it is inconsistent. Next round will be up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 25, 2017)

*Round 47 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.51 - @applezfall
2. 2.55 - @CornerCutter 
3. 3.13 - @T1_M0 

*Round 48 - *(ends November 29)

1. L' U R' B R' U R' L' u'
2. B L R B' R L' U R' r' u
3. L U' B R B L' R L l' b u
4. L' R L U L R B' R' l' r u'
5. R L B' U' R L U' B' l' b' u'
6. U R U' L' U R B U l' r u
7. U R' B R U L' R' U B b u'
8. B' U' L' U R' L U R' l u'
9. B L R' U B' L' B' L' r'
10. B' U' L U R L' R U' l b' u'
11. U' B' L' U' B' L U' L' B l b u
12. U R U' R' B L U B' l' r' b

Congratulations to @Aerospry Sub-9 and @Lewis Sub-7.5 for graduating! 

@applezfall just so you know, you can't change your goal until you graduate.

Awesome job @T1_M0 for making the podium!

BTW this is my 1000th post!


----------



## E-Cuber (Nov 25, 2017)

Round 48
Race to sub-6
L4E
X-man bell


1.(4.27)
2. 6.36
3. 5.42
4. 5.20
5. 5.98
6.(6.72)
7. 6.04
8. 5.73
9. 5.68
10. 5.42
11. 6.26
12. 5.91
= 5.80


----------



## applezfall (Nov 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 47 Results*
> View attachment 8660
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


how tf Im first?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 25, 2017)

R48
Sub-8
Cubing Classroom
(mostly) intuitive L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-25
avg of 12: 7.66

Time List:
1. (6.00) L' U R' B R' U R' L' u' 
2. 7.04 B L R B' R L' U R' r' u 
3. 7.22 L U' B R B L' R L l' b u 
4. 9.06+ L' R L U L R B' R' l' r u' 
5. (10.79) R L B' U' R L U' B' l' b' u' 
6. 8.93 U R U' L' U R B U l' r u 
7. 7.38 U R' B R U L' R' U B b u' 
8. 9.12 B' U' L' U R' L U R' l u' 
9. 7.69 B L R' U B' L' B' L' r' 
10. 6.67 B' U' L U R L' R U' l b' u' 
11. 6.17 U' B' L' U' B' L U' L' B l b u 
12. 7.35 U R U' R' B L U B' l' r' b
Oops I need to have a good average one of these weeks


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> how tf Im first?


First in which?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> First in which?


Single.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> First in which?


pyra single and average


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> pyra single and average


Your the fastest right now on the thread!


----------



## applezfall (Nov 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Your the fastest right now on the thread!


but I suck tbh


----------



## applezfall (Nov 25, 2017)

r48
xman bell w weak magnets
l4e
sub 3.4
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-25
avg of 12: 3.27

Time List:
1. 3.06 L' U R' B R' U R' L' u' 
2. 3.67 B L R B' R L' U R' r' u 
3. 2.86 L U' B R B L' R L l' b u 
4. (4.65) L' R L U L R B' R' l' r u' 
5. 3.83 R L B' U' R L U' B' l' b' u' 
6. 3.25 U R U' L' U R B U l' r u 
7. 3.50 U R' B R U L' R' U B b u' 
8. (2.39) B' U' L' U R' L U R' l u' 
9. 3.51 B L R' U B' L' B' L' r' 
10. 3.20 B' U' L U R L' R U' l b' u' 
11. 2.58 U' B' L' U' B' L U' L' B l b u 
12. 3.25 U R U' R' B L U B' l' r' b
pretty bad


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 25, 2017)

applezfall said:


> r48
> xman bell w weak magnets
> l4e
> sub 3.4
> ...


Could you explain what mods you did for your Pyra?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 26, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Could you explain what mods you did for your Pyra?


switch the magnets with 4x2 n35


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Round 48
Sub 4
Moyu Magnetic 
Top first

(2.838), 3.756, (4.595), 3.688, 4.144, 4.571, 3.220, 3.289, 3.370, 3.226, 3.616, 3.836= 3.671


----------



## Aerospry (Nov 28, 2017)

Round 47
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 8

Average: 8.74

(6.73), 7.86, 8.14, 9.20, 9.67, 9.60, 9.14, 7.67, 6.78, 10.69, (10.84), 8.67


----------



## Lewis (Nov 28, 2017)

*ROUND 48*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 5.37, 6.33, 6.28, 7.51, (10.61), 8.67, 6.05, 7.37, 6.14, 6.00, 5.19, (4.81).

*Average: 6.49*


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Nov 29, 2017)

*Round 48*
Race to sub-5
Moyu Magnetic
Intuitive L4E

(3.83), 5.97, 6.32, 5.66, 6.79, 6.26, 6.73, 6.22, 4.29, (6.80), 6.42, 5.10 = 5.98 avg

I'm back!!! Haha for some reason i haven't had any motivation to cube recently. But the motivation is back! Looks like i lost about a second of my times tho...


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 29, 2017)

R49 
L4E
sub 5.5
Xman Bell

avg of 12: 4.967

1. 5.960 B L R B' R L' U R' r' u 
2. 4.167 L U' B R B L' R L l' b u 
3. 5.793 L' R L U L R B' R' l' r u' 
4. (13.137) L' R L U L R B' R' l' r u' 
5. 4.561 R L B' U' R L U' B' l' b' u' 
6. (3.388) U R U' L' U R B U l' r u 
7. 4.752 U R' B R U L' R' U B b u' 
8. 3.876 B' U' L' U R' L U R' l u' 
9. 5.098 B L R' U B' L' B' L' r' 
10. 4.844 B' U' L U R L' R U' l b' u' 
11. 4.303 U' B' L' U' B' L U' L' B l b u 
12. 6.313 U R U' R' B L U B' l' r' b

This is an "average" result. Before I got an injury (2 weeks ago) I averaged about 4.7 sec. After my injury I average 5.1. So I need to practice lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 30, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 48
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E
*
Ao12: 3.89
*
1. (2.68) 
2. 3.55 
3. 4.54 
4. 3.63 
5. 3.95 
6. 4.64 
7. 4.33 
8. 3.14 
9. 3.52 
10. 3.34 
11. 3.99 
12. (5.12) 

Really consistent which is nice! I haven't been practicing Pyra much this week because I just finished CLL so I want to work on 2x2 more. I am taking a little break from Pyraminx. I want to practice other events more like 4x4 and 5x5.

Result will be up later.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 30, 2017)

Round 48
LBL
X man Bell M
Sub 10
Ao12-9.852 2/3
May have did the same scramble twice. IDK. Ill plan on doing this again when results are put up. Hope to graduate 
1. (4.752)
2. 7.82
3. 11.161
4. 13.220
5. 12.697
6. 8.827
7. 10.153+
8. (15.320)
9. 8.052
10. 9.654
11. 7.919
12. 9.26


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2017)

Sorry guys. I had an interview yesterday so the race got push back. The results will be up tonight.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 2, 2017)

*Round 48 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.39 - @applezfall
2. 2.68 - @CornerCutter
3. 2.83 - @CBcuber86 

*Round 49 - *(ends December 6)
1. U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u

Congrats to @E-Cuber Sub-6 and @applezfall Sub-3.4 for graduating!

@oliviervlcube Sorry about the injury, what happened?

Sorry again for being so late. I will try hard to post on time next week.

Have fun!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 2, 2017)

Round 49
Sub 10
LBL
Ao12- 9.038 3/3   
1. 8.327
2. (6.811)
3. 6.814
4. (13.000)
5. 10.6
6. 9.014
7. 9.87
8. 8.467
9. 10.596
10. 7.679
11. 11.545
12. 7.441


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 2, 2017)

R49
Sub-8
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
avg of 12: 7.65

Time List:
1. 7.39 U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. 10.49 U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. (5.88) B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. 5.97 U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. 9.84 L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. 6.20 U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. 9.38 R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. 6.72 L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. (12.72) R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. 7.53 U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. 6.72 L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. 6.27 L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u
Some not great solves in there, but half were sub-7 which is nice.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 2, 2017)

@CornerCutter, I think I overworked? (I don't know the English word lol) my arm en I wasn't able to turn properly with the Pyraminx (or any cube). So I just took a week of rest and now I can turn painless


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 2, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> @CornerCutter, I think I overworked? (I don't know the English word lol) my arm en I wasn't able to turn properly with the Pyraminx (or any cube). So I just took a week of rest and now I can turn painless


Glad you doing fine now!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 2, 2017)

r49
sub 3.2
xman tension mod
l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
avg of 12: 2.84

Time List:
1. 2.31 U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. (3.66) U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. 2.40 B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. 3.07 U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. 2.44 L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. 3.39 U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. 2.87 R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. 3.05 L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. 3.47 R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. 2.38 U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. (2.29) L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. 2.97 L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u
very good average for me I am working on onelooking and tps


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 49
Sub-8 (I decided to change goal since I could do better than sub-9)
Xman Bell
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
avg of 12: 7.82

Time List:
1. (6.07) U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. 7.92 U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. 7.86 B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. 7.03 U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. 6.56 L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. 8.09 U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. (10.38) R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. 7.57 L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. 9.94 R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. 8.45 U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. 7.06 L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. 7.75 L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Dec 3, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 48 Results*
> View attachment 8694
> 
> *Best Singles*
> ...


If its not too much trouble, could you change my cube to Moyu Magnetic?


----------



## Randon (Dec 6, 2017)

R49
Moyu Magnetic (Every method lol)
Race to Sub-5

Ao12: 4.830

4.043, 4.811, 4.234, (6.834), (3.844), 4.600, 5.195, 6.042, 5.377, 5.113, 4.794, 4.094

This was a great average for me. Wasn't expecting so many great solves. I was split about 5-5-2 between LBL, 1-Flip, and Oka Methods. I love being able to swap between LBL and 1-Flip flawlessly, because there were some great solves for 1-flip, and some great solve for LBL. Hoping I can practice more Pyraminx if my homework amount stays low, haha.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 6, 2017)

Round 49
sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-6
avg of 12: 4.32

Time List:
1. 4.09 U' L R B R U' B' L' r u 
2. 4.84 U L R U' B L B R' B l r' u' 
3. 3.96 B' R B' U B' R' U' R l b' u 
4. 4.38 U B' U R' L' R U L' l' r b u' 
5. 3.92 L U B' L' R' B' U' R U' r' u' 
6. 3.85 U R L B' L B R L' l r b' 
7. 4.91 R L' U R B L' U' R l' r b u 
8. 4.79 L U' L' U L' R U L r' b' u 
9. 4.24 R U' L R' L' B' U' R r b' u 
10. 4.21 U R B R' U B U L B r b 
11. (6.58) L U R U L B' U' B l' r' u' 
12. (2.83) L R' L U' L U L' B' l r u

Awful average, but consistent. I have a comp this weekend, so we will see how that goes!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 49
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E
*
Ao12: 4.02*

1. 3.37 
2. 4.30 
3. 4.01 
4. 3.95 
5. 3.62 
6. 3.81 
7. 5.15 
8. 4.07 
9. 3.75 
10. 4.16 
11. (6.65) 
12. (3.17) 

Out of practice, haven't been doing much pyra recently. I'll pick it up again after the New Year.
Next round up tonight or in the Morning.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 49
> Race to Sub-3.5
> Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
> ...


Is your pyra Cosmic or just from SCS?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Is your pyra Cosmic or just from SCS?


Well, I got it set-up by them. It was before they had a Cosmic one.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2017)

*Round 49 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.29 - @applezfall
2. 2.83 - @Ghost Cuber 
3. 3.17 - @CornerCutter 

*Round 50 - *(ends December 13)

1. U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. L R U B L R' U' R l' b

I'll fix the spreadsheet later.

@Duncan Bannon Congrats on graduating Sub-10!

Happy 50th round! I will share the story of this race and Pyraminx journey on round 52. 

Looks like easy Tips this week!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 8, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 49 Results*
> Looks like easy Tips this week!


welp I suck at tips so good for me


----------



## applezfall (Dec 8, 2017)

r50
xman bell weakmag
sub 3.2
l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-8
avg of 12: 2.80

Time List:
1. 2.89 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 2.78 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 2.98 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. (5.01) R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. (2.15) U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. 2.44 U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 3.04 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. 2.73 U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. 2.48 L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 2.98 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. 2.75 L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. 2.95 L R U B L R' U' R l' b
pretty good because I stopped practicing seriously


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 50
Race to sub 5
Cubicle X-Man Bell
L4E, 1-Flip, Oka, Keyhole, LBL, Intuitive Top, Nutella, WO

4.99
(9.89)
4.88
5.72
3.24
3.92
4.59
(3.13)
4.97
5.29
4.77
5.24

Avg: 4.76
1/3


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 50
sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-8
avg of 12: 4.49

Time List:
1. 7.30 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 6.72 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 3.94 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. 3.34 R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. 5.95 U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. 3.98 U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 3.56 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. 3.24 U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. (2.98) L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 3.57 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. 3.33 L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. (7.48+) L R U B L R' U' R l' b

LOL no 4's in the whole average. All of the solves were sub-4 or sup-5:'(


----------



## Randon (Dec 9, 2017)

R50
Race to sub-5
Method: LOL
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx

*Ao12: 4.87*

4.41, 5.49, 4.80, 5.25, 2.94, (2.77), 6.20, 4.12, 5.97, (7.43), 3.53, 5.53

Some great solves, some bad ones, really happy I got a counting 2, but counting 6 also hurt me bad...


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 9, 2017)

R50
Race to sub-4

5.88, 4.19, 4.16, 6.37, 4.20, 2.87, 4.39, 3.19, (2.66), (14.47), 3.40, 4.38 = 4.30

Getting there, still can't get rid of counting 5s and 6s


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 9, 2017)

R50
Sub-8
Cubing Classroom
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-9
avg of 12: 7.10

Time List:
1. 7.19 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 7.50 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 5.37 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. 7.41 R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. (13.33) U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. 7.38 U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 6.84 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. (5.23) U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. 8.91 L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 5.40 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. 6.93 L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. 8.04 L R U B L R' U' R l' b
A little erratic but at least I'm definitely sub-8


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 50 
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 8

Average: 9.01
1. 8.89 
2. 7.53 
3. 9.01 
4. 12.19 
5. 8.74 
6. (6.22) 
7. 8.62 
8. 10.41 
9. (13.10) 
10. 9.22 
11. 7.74 
12. 7.72


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 50
L4E (yass)
Xman bell stickerless (My black xman bell has stronger magnets lol?)
Race to sub -5.5
'
Lol I make really good progress 

avg of 12: 4.603
1. 4.935 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 4.685 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 4.396 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. 6.026 R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. (2.688) U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. 3.595 U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 3.737 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. 3.940 U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. (6.129) L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 4.767 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. 4.625 L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. 5.327 L R U B L R' U' R l' b


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 50
LBL
Moyu (not magnetic)
Race to sub 7

Do I just give my times to join? If so here are my times:

avg of 12: 7.88
1. 8.54 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 5.86 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 8.74 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. 5.73 R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. 9.17 U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. (5.57) U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 7.39 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. 7.79 U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. (13.24) L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 9.06 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. 7.89 L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. 8.62 L R U B L R' U' R l' b


----------



## Lewis (Dec 10, 2017)

*ROUND 50*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 6.15, (12.72), 7.10, 9.05, (5.06), 6.84, 5.07, 5.45, 6.44, 8.77, 7.46, 7.83.

*Average: 7.02
*
So close...


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 11, 2017)

Round 50
Same cube, method, and goal

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-11
avg of 12: 7.25

Time List:
1. 7.27 U' B L' R' B U' B' R' l' r 
2. 5.04 L' R L' B' U' B L' R r' b' u 
3. 6.00 U L U B' R B' R U' b 
4. 12.38 R L U' B' L' B' U' R l r u' 
5. (3.57) U L' U' R U B L' U' r' 
6. 5.99 U' L R L U' B' U' B u' 
7. 6.77 U' L U' L' R U L' R r b' 
8. 6.06 U' L' B L U B' U L l' r' 
9. 7.90 L' R L R' B L R U l' r u' 
10. 7.36 L U R L' R' B' L U l' r b' 
11. (14.73) L' U' B U R L' R B' l' u' 
12. 7.69 L R U B L R' U' R l' b

Im starting to learn L4E a couple of days ago. But I still not going to switch yet cause my time on L4E os still pretty bad.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 12, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 50
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E
*
Ao12: 3.64*

1. 3.55 
2. 3.67 
3. (4.69) 
4. 4.62 
5. (2.44) 
6. 4.17 
7. 4.32 
8. 2.65 
9. 3.16 
10. 3.34 
11. 3.00 
12. 3.90 

Slow start, great finish! Been practicing a lot of 3x3 lately. Also I'm organizing a competition for April! I'm having 3 rounds of Pyraminx so that should be awesome!

Results up tomorrow!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 13, 2017)

This is just an update about the competition I attended last weekend. The first round of Pyraminx went quite well. I got a 3.68 PB average, though it would have been around 3.58 had I not failed to start the timer on one of the solves. Finals went fairly poorly, and I got a 4.79 average. I have attached a video of the 3.68 average. If anyone has any critiques, I would be glad to hear them.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 13, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> This is just an update about the competition I attended last weekend. The first round of Pyraminx went quite well. I got a 3.68 PB average, though it would have been around 3.58 had I not failed to start the timer on one of the solves. Finals went fairly poorly, and I got a 4.79 average. I have attached a video of the 3.68 average. If anyone has any critiques, I would be glad to hear them.


Nice video! Wish I could do that well in comp. Next comp I have only has one round of Pyra.

Looks like you had a little problem with starting the timer on 2 of the solves. Still an awesome average though, great job!


----------



## Randon (Dec 14, 2017)

New round today? (Sorry, I'm just hyped for pyraminx right now)

I competed in rounds 28 and 29 I think, but lost interest... hopefully that doesn't happen again.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 14, 2017)

Randon said:


> New round today? (Sorry, I'm just hyped for pyraminx right now)
> 
> I competed in rounds 28 and 29 I think, but lost interest... hopefully that doesn't happen again.


Yep, I understand. It will be up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 15, 2017)

*Round 50 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.15 - @applezfall
2. 2.44 - @CornerCutter 
3. 2.68 - @oliviervlcube 

*Round 51 - *(ends December 20)
1. R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b' 
2. B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b' 
3. U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b' 
4. U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b 
5. U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
6. L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
7. R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
8. L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
9. U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
10. U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
11. L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
12. U B' U' B L' U L U l r'

Sorry again guys. 

@whatshisbucket Congrats for graduating Sub-8! That was my 2nd hardest thing to do!

@Randon I love the name of your method!
@oliviervlcube What's up the the stickerless? Do you like it?
@ExultantCarn Yep that's right!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey @CornerCutter I forgot to post my results from round 50 is it ok if I post them now?
Edit: here they are if you accept them late
Round 50
Sub 6 
X-man Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-15
avg of 12: 6.40

Time List:
1. 7.08 R' U L R L R L' B l' r' 
2. 5.86 U L' B U' L' B R' U l r' u 
3. 6.53 L' U' L R' U' B L' U' B l r' u 
4. 6.99 U' R U' R' B U' L' B' l r' b u' 
5. (4.89) R B' U R L' U' B' L U' r' u 
6. 5.62 U B' U' B R U' L' B' r' b u' 
7. (10.04+) U' R' L' U B L R' U 
8. 7.60 R' B' L R B' L' R B' r' b' u 
9. 8.01 L' R' L' B' U' L R U' b' u 
10. 5.02 U B L' B' U' B U R l' r u 
11. 6.03 U' R' B' L R' B R' L' b 
12. 5.24 U' L U' R' L B L R' l' r' b' u


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 51
Sub 6
Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-15
avg of 12: 6.35

Time List:
1. 5.85 U B U' R B' U' R U' l u 
2. 5.57 L' U' L' U R' L U' B l r' u 
3. 5.29 L B' U' B' U' L U R' l b' u' 
4. 6.33 U L' U' L' R' U' L' U' L' B r b u 
5. 7.85 L R' B L B L B U' l' b' 
6. (8.34) L R U' R L' B R B' l b 
7. 5.81 U B L B' R' U L' R' l' r' b' u' 
8. (3.97) R B' R' L' R' U' B R l r b' u' 
9. 6.08 R' L' U B' L B L' R' b 
10. 5.95 U' L' U B' L R U L l r b' u 
11. 8.02 L R L' U' R' L' U' R b' u 
12. 6.75 R U L R L' R U' L l' r b


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 15, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Hey @CornerCutter I forgot to post my results from round 50 is it ok if I post them now?
> Edit: here they are if you accept them late
> Round 50
> Sub 6
> ...


Yep, I will always do that! No problem.
I'll add it in next week.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 51 Why are my times not green? I forgot to post last week. Or do I have to get 5 now.. Isn’t there a rule about that.
LBL
X man Bell
Sub 10
Ao12- 7.907 (Nice average  )
1. 9.92
2. 9.138
3. 6.295
4. 9.763
5. (11.321)
6. 9.757
7. 7.854
8. 4.52
9. 7.253
10. (3.086)
11. 8.921
12. 5.589


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 51
LBL/ L3E
Cube: QiYi QiMing
Race to Sub 8

Average: 7.98
8.71, 8.44, 6.11, 8.84, (14.04), 9.05, 7.95, (4.99), 7.74, 6.93+, 8.93, 7.07


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-15
avg of 12: 4.52

Time List:
1. 2.73 R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b' 
2. 6.15+ B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b' 
3. 6.33+ U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b' 
4. 5.30 U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b 
5. 5.55 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
6. 4.20 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
7. 3.87 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
8. (1.68) L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
9. 4.24 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
10. (DNF(3.05)) U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
11. 4.62 L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
12. 2.22 U B' U' B L' U L U l r'
LOL so bad. What a waste of those scrambles


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 16, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 51 Why are my times not green? I forgot to post last week. Or do I have to get 5 now.. Isn’t there a rule about that.
> LBL
> X man Bell
> Sub 10
> ...



You graduated the other week so I had to take the green off. What do you want to race to now?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh, My bad  Sub 7. Might take awhile Thanks!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 16, 2017)

I really like the stickerless. I got a feeling that my black plastic x man bell has much stronger magnets than my stickerless. 
Why does my 4.6 ao12 not have a red color? I'm at [2/3] lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 16, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> I really like the stickerless. I got a feeling that my black plastic x man bell has much stronger magnets than my stickerless.
> Why does my 4.6 ao12 not have a red color? I'm at [2/3] lol


My bad this time. Lol

I might get a stickerless.


----------



## applezfall (Dec 16, 2017)

r51
xman bell
l4e
sub 3.2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 2.72

Time List:
1. 2.91 R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b' 
2. 3.19 B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b' 
3. (1.63) U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b' 
4. (3.93) U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b 
5. 3.02 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
6. 2.91 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
7. 3.00 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
8. 2.08 L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
9. 3.04 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
10. 1.96 U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
11. 3.12 L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
12. 1.92 U B' U' B L' U L U l r'
lel 3 sub 2


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 16, 2017)

Round 51
Moyu
Sub 7

avg of 12: 7.16
1. (9.73+) R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b'
2. 7.60 B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b'
3. (3.22) U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b'
4. 7.77 U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b
5. 9.19 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u
6. 8.07 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u
7. 6.92 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u
8. 7.40+ L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u'
9. 6.29 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b
10. 5.46 U' B' U' B L U B R b' u'
11. 7.39 L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b'
12. 5.51 U B' U' B L' U L U l r'
I would've gotten it without the second +2. Without the first one it would've been 7.01


----------



## Lewis (Dec 17, 2017)

*ROUND 51*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 5.97, 7.95, (3.28), 6.13, 4.85, 6.61, 4.86, 7.95, 7.09, 3.87, (8.51), 5.64.

*Average: 6.06
*
I think that might be the best average of 12 I've ever done!


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 18, 2017)

r51
to sub-4

3.47, 4.59, 4.53, 6.28, 5.10, 5.27, 5.71, (2.67), 4.24, 4.28, 4.90, (7.86) = 4.84 

Again not even close, what goes into me when trying to race. I was doing so good regular session.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 51
sub -6 [3/3] (next time sub 5)
xman bell stickerless

avg of 12: 4.068

Time List:
1. 3.087 R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b' 
2. 5.264 B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b' 
3. 3.681 U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b' 
4. 3.331 U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b 
5. 5.378 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
6. 4.943 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
7. 5.138 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
8. 2.925 L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
9. 3.159 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
10. (2.088) U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
11. (8.030+) L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
12. 3.773 U B' U' B L' U L U l r'

I got my first podium past weekend. I ended second with pyraminx. Broke my pb single and average. Not happy tho.
Also I broke my PB ao5 lately. 3.23 --> 2.92


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 19, 2017)

R51
Sub-7
Cubing Classroom
intuitive L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-19
avg of 12: 6.79 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 7.94 R' B U R' U' L' R U' r b' 
2. 6.03 B L' U' R' L U' B' R' l r b' 
3. 4.48 U' L' B L B R' U' R l r b' 
4. 6.43 U' L' R B' R' U B R B' b 
5. 9.01 U' L' B R' U' B L' R' r b u 
6. 8.15 L U B L R' L R U' l' r' b u 
7. 5.86 R B' R B' U R' L' U B l r u 
8. (2.94) L' B L' B' L' B L B' b u' 
9. 6.98 U L' B L R' B U' B l' r b 
10. (9.21) U' B' U' B L U B R b' u' 
11. 7.85 L B' U' R' L' B U' B' l r' b' 
12. 5.15 U B' U' B L' U L U l r'
rip had several mental lapses. 2-gen scrambles are ez


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

New Round?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> New Round?


Working on it right now.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Working on it right now.


Great, thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Great, thanks!


I'm sorry for not posting on time the past few weeks. I try hard to punctual, especially with emails. I'm good with that. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 51
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E
*
Ao12: 3.60*

1. 3.21 
2. 4.15 
3. (2.30) 
4. 3.26 
5. 3.83 
6. 3.85 
7. (5.58) 
8. 2.94 
9. 4.30 
10. 3.37 
11. 4.59 
12. 2.45 

Nice! Great counting 2's.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

*Round 51 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 1.63 - @applezfall
2. 1.68 - @Ghost Cuber
3. 2.08 - @oliviervlcube

*Round 52 - *(ends December 27)
1. R U R L' U B L B l' r' b'
2. U L U' L B' L R' B l r b' u'
3. B L' U' B L' R U R l' r b' u
4. U' L' B R' B U' B L' l r' b' u
5. R' B L' B R U' B R u'
6. R U L R' L' U' R B' l' r' u'
7. L B' U' L U' R L' B b'
8. B U' L' U R' L R' U' l' b' u
9. L' B' L B' R U' R' L l b'
10. B' U L B' R' U B L l r b' u'
11. U R' U' L' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u'
12. U' R' U R' L U R' U r

Congrats to @oliviervlcube Sub-5.5 and @applezfall Sub-3.2 for graduating! Look like you both did Sub-5 and Sub-3 too!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 22, 2017)

r52
xman bell
l4e 
sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-22
avg of 12: 2.98

Time List:
1. 2.91 R U R L' U B L B l' r' b' 
2. 2.91 U L U' L B' L R' B l r b' u' 
3. (4.65) B L' U' B L' R U R l' r b' u 
4. 3.09 U' L' B R' B U' B L' l r' b' u 
5. 2.88 R' B L' B R U' B R u' 
6. 2.99 R U L R' L' U' R B' l' r' u' 
7. (2.60) L B' U' L U' R L' B b' 
8. 2.81 B U' L' U R' L R' U' l' b' u 
9. 2.95 L' B' L B' R U' R' L l b' 
10. 2.91 B' U L B' R' U B L l r b' u' 
11. 3.21 U R' U' L' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u' 
12. 3.18 U' R' U R' L U R' U r
consistent


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 22, 2017)

R52
xman bell
sub 4.5 (my global average is ~4.6 lol)
l4e

avg of 12: 4.672

1. 4.954 R U R L' U B L B l' r' b' 
2. 4.570 U L U' L B' L R' B l r b' u' 
3. 4.941 B L' U' B L' R U R l' r b' u 
4. 4.646 U' L' B R' B U' B L' l r' b' u 
5. 3.116 R' B L' B R U' B R u' 
6. (2.647) R U L R' L' U' R B' l' r' u' 
7. 4.507 L B' U' L U' R L' B b' 
8. 5.055 B U' L' U R' L R' U' l' b' u 
9. (6.524) L' B' L B' R U' R' L l b' 
10. 5.143 B' U L B' R' U B L l r b' u' 
11. 5.501 U R' U' L' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u' 
12. 4.290 U' R' U R' L U R' U r

Solve 6 could have been much faster unfortunately


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Man........I keep missing it  I want to do it next week. 

I am also learning L4E finally....Hurray


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Round 52
Xman Bell
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-23
avg of 12: 6.00 

Time List:
(7.03), 5.86, 6.84, 6.48, 5.32, 4.56, (4.41), 6.07, 6.34, 6.50, 6.17, 5.84


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 24, 2017)

Round 52
Sub-4
L4E
Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-23
avg of 12: 4.56

Time List:
1. (8.27+) R U R L' U B L B l' r' b' 
2. 5.15 U L U' L B' L R' B l r b' u' 
3. 4.78 B L' U' B L' R U R l' r b' u 
4. 3.04 U' L' B R' B U' B L' l r' b' u 
5. 4.13 R' B L' B R U' B R u' 
6. 2.83 R U L R' L' U' R B' l' r' u' 
7. (2.26) L B' U' L U' R L' B b' 
8. 4.76 B U' L' U R' L R' U' l' b' u 
9. 6.02 L' B' L B' R U' R' L l b' 
10. 3.97 B' U L B' R' U B L l r b' u' 
11. 4.65 U R' U' L' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u' 
12. 6.25+ U' R' U R' L U R' U r
LOL another massive fail. I messed up so many scrambles.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 24, 2017)

R52
Sub-7
L4E
cubing classroom
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-24
avg of 12: 7.86

Time List:
1. 6.58 R U R L' U B L B l' r' b' 
2. 7.96 U L U' L B' L R' B l r b' u' 
3. 11.92 B L' U' B L' R U R l' r b' u 
4. 9.23+ U' L' B R' B U' B L' l r' b' u 
5. (4.11) R' B L' B R U' B R u' 
6. 4.42 R U L R' L' U' R B' l' r' u' 
7. 4.46 L B' U' L U' R L' B b' 
8. 11.31 B U' L' U R' L R' U' l' b' u 
9. 5.12 L' B' L B' R U' R' L l b' 
10. 12.01 B' U L B' R' U B L l r b' u' 
11. (DNF(8.19)) U R' U' L' B' R' U R' L' l r b' u' 
12. 5.54 U' R' U R' L U R' U r
wtf was that


----------



## Randon (Dec 26, 2017)

R52
Race to sub-5
X-man bell pyraminx
LOL I'll do whatever I want method

Ao12: 4.896

5.756, 4.934, 6.138, 3.497, 3.890, 4.605, 3.537, 5.789, (3.404), (6.201), 5.587, 5.228

Wow, with those times, I thought I would break the streak of sub-5 Averages... Getting used to my new stackmat.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Race to Sub 4.7
Congs Design MeiChi
Oka, 1Flip, WO, Nutella, Bell, LBL, Two Flip, L4E, Intuitive top solving
Ao 12 4.57
1. 4.98
2. 5.1
3. 3.36
4. (2.96)
5. 5.08
6. 4.03
7. 5.34
8. 3.67
9. 3.97
10 4.77
11. (6.21)
12. 4.98

Some Lucky solves and nice single! Best ao12!


----------



## Lewis (Dec 26, 2017)

*ROUND 52*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 7.15, 7.17, 8.53, 6.73, 7.92, (5.87), 6.75, 7.78, 7.08, 7.86, (9.15), 7.20.

*Average: 7.42*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2017)

Celebrating 1 year of this thread being up.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Celebrating 1 year of this thread being up.


Thank you!! Can't believe it's been a year! I'll give more details later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 29, 2017)

Next round up today!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 29, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 52
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.98*

1. 3.26 
2. 5.23 
3. (6.55) 
4. 3.46 
5. 3.36 
6. (2.44) 
7. 2.78 
8. 5.60 
9. 4.20 
10. 4.33 
11. 3.92 
12. 3.66 

Nice times except for the counting 5's. 

Like @Competition Cuber said this Race has now been up for more then 1 year! I got a Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx for Christmas last year and there was no Pyraminx race so I decided to start one. It has been fun doing this race every week and I so thankful that I was able to get Sub-4 in 1 year!!

I will be practicing more Pyra to try to get Sub-3.5 after the New Year.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 30, 2017)

*Round 52 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.26 - @Ghost Cuber
2. 2.44 - @CornerCutter 
3. 2.60 - @applezfall 

*Round 53 - *(ends January 3)
1. U L R U L B' L B' l r' b 
2. R U' L' B' R L' R L l' r b' u' 
3. U' R' B' U' B' R' B' U' l r b' u' 
4. U' R U' B U B' L' U l' r b u 
5. R U' B U B L' R' U l' r b u 
6. B U L' B L' U B L' l r' u' 
7. L U R' L' U L' R U' r b 
8. R' U' L R' B' U R B l b' u' 
9. L U' B L' B' L' R' U' l r b u' 
10. U' L' U B R L B U l' r b u 
11. B U' R' B R' B' L' U l' r' u 
12. U' R L R L' B U' L l' b 

Congratulations to @Randon for graduating Sub-5!

Happy New Year!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

ThePocketCuber
Congs Design MeiChi
Round 53
Race to sub 4.7
Method: 1-Flip, Oka, Bell, WO, Intuitive Top solving,(although I mostly just do random stuff that works out )
1. 3.73
2. (5.74)
3. 5.02
4. 4.08
5. 4.60
6. 4.24
7. 4.73
8. 5.37
9. 5.15
10. 4.67
11. 5.21
12. (3.04)
= 4.68 average!

Gotta admit, didn't like the single but the average was consistent and it was sub 4.7 so I'm very happy. Really like these race to sub X's. Really make me want to practise the event.
Thanks CornerCutter


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 30, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> ThePocketCuber
> Congs Design MeiChi
> Round 53
> Race to sub 4.7
> ...


Your welcome! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 30, 2017)

R53
Sub-7
Cubing Classroom
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-30
avg of 12: 6.79

Time List:
1. (4.73) U L R U L B' L B' l r' b 
2. 7.51 R U' L' B' R L' R L l' r b' u' 
3. 7.36 U' R' B' U' B' R' B' U' l r b' u' 
4. 5.38 U' R U' B U B' L' U l' r b u 
5. 5.24 R U' B U B L' R' U l' r b u 
6. 7.60 B U L' B L' U B L' l r' u' 
7. 10.20 L U R' L' U L' R U' r b 
8. 4.99 R' U' L R' B' U R B l b' u' 
9. (14.78) L U' B L' B' L' R' U' l r b u' 
10. 6.39 U' L' U B R L B U l' r b u 
11. 5.69 B U' R' B R' B' L' U l' r' u 
12. 7.49 U' R L R L' B U' L l' b
eh just okay
messed up the last alg on solve 9 rip


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 1, 2018)

round 53
l4e
sub 4.5
xman bell

avg of 12: 4.822

Time List:
1. 4.657 U L R U L B' L B' l r' b 
2. 6.136 R U' L' B' R L' R L l' r b' u' 
3. 5.368 U' R' B' U' B' R' B' U' l r b' u' 
4. 4.370 U' R U' B U B' L' U l' r b u 
5. 4.115 R U' B U B L' R' U l' r b u 
6. 4.857 B U L' B L' U B L' l r' u' 
7. 4.776 L U R' L' U L' R U' r b 
8. (6.461) R' U' L R' B' U R B l b' u' 
9. 4.614 L U' B L' B' L' R' U' l r b u' 
10. (3.408) U' L' U B R L B U l' r b u 
11. 5.471 B U' R' B R' B' L' U l' r' u 
12. 3.856 U' R L R L' B U' L l' b

not happy with that counting 6 and 5's


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 53 
Z-man Bell
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-1
avg of 12: 6.09

Time List:
(4.22), 6.04, 5.43, 5.57, 4.60, 5.45, 5.64, 7.22, (10.25), 6.38, 8.50, 6.08
Huge fail. Ended with a 7.37 ao5.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 53
Moyu
Sub 7
avg of 12: 7.48
Time List:
1. (4.67) U L R U L B' L B' l r' b 
2. 8.31 R U' L' B' R L' R L l' r b' u' 
3. 6.55 U' R' B' U' B' R' B' U' l r b' u' 
4. 10.12 U' R U' B U B' L' U l' r b u 
5. 6.83 R U' B U B L' R' U l' r b u 
6. 6.64 B U L' B L' U B L' l r' u' 
7. 6.93 L U R' L' U L' R U' r b 
8. 7.81 R' U' L R' B' U R B l b' u' 
9. (10.36+) L U' B L' B' L' R' U' l r b u' 
10. 7.09 U' L' U B R L B U l' r b u 
11. 9.37 B U' R' B R' B' L' U l' r' u 
12. 5.14 U' R L R L' B U' L l' b
I only get sub 8 consistently on this lol


----------



## Lewis (Jan 2, 2018)

*ROUND 53*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: (3.78) 9.22 9.00 6.28 5.34 7.61 7.89 8.92 7.22 5.25 (11.72) 7.53

*Average: 7.43*


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 3, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 53
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.12*

1. 3.27 
2. (5.53) 
3. 3.51 
4. (3.20) 
5. 3.69 
6. 4.34 
7. 3.95 
8. 4.77 
9. 4.48 
10. 5.18 
11. 4.01 
12. 3.98 

Good start - bad finish = bad average. I'll practice more this week and be faster next week.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 3, 2018)

*Round 53 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 3.04 - @The Pocket Cuber 
2. 3.20 - @CornerCutter
3. 3.40 - @oliviervlcube 

*Round 54 - *(ends January 10)
1. U' R' L' R U' R' U B b' u' 
2. B L R U' B' L B U' l u 
3. U B U L B' U R' L r' b 
4. U L' R U' R' B' R' L R' l u 
5. L U' B U' R' B' R L B l' b u' 
6. L U' R U B R' B U' L l' r b 
7. B' R L' U' B' U L B' r' b' u 
8. U R' L' B R B L' B b u 
9. L' B U' R' L R B R' r u' 
10. U' L' R' L' R' B L B l r b u 
11. U B' U R' U' R' U' B R r b 
12. U B' L' B' U' B L' U' L' r u 

Told you I'd be on time after the new year.

Lots of people racing to sub-7! 

The best singles this week are so silly. Lol

Good luck!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 3, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-3
avg of 12: 4.51

Time List:
1. 4.36 U' R' L' R U' R' U B b' u'
2. 4.03 B L R U' B' L B U' l u
3. 3.51 U B U L B' U R' L r' b
4. 3.99 U L' R U' R' B' R' L R' l u
5. 3.50 L U' B U' R' B' R L B l' b u'
6. 7.09 L U' R U B R' B U' L l' r b
7. 3.58 B' R L' U' B' U L B' r' b' u
8. 5.48+ U R' L' B R B L' B b u
9. (3.39) L' B U' R' L R B R' r u'
10. 5.88 U' L' R' L' R' B L B l r b u
11. 3.65 U B' U R' U' R' U' B R r b
12. (7.54+) U B' L' B' U' B L' U' L' r u
This average had potential, but so many bad counting solves...


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 3, 2018)

Round 54
X-man Bell 
L4E
Sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-3
avg of 12: 5.73

Time List:
1. 5.51 B U R U L' R L' U' R' 
2. 5.68 R U L' B' U L' B R 
3. 5.89 U' B' U' B' L R' B' L 
4. (4.83) L' U B L' B U' B R' L' 
5. 5.54 U' B' U R L U R L 
6. 5.35 B' U' B R' L' R U' L R' 
7. 4.90 R' L' R B L B' R' B' 
8. 5.01 L B' R' U R B R' B 
9. 6.11 B' R B R' U' R' L R' L' 
10. 7.28 U' L' B U R' U' B' U 
11. 6.00 B U L' U L B' U' R' B' 
12. (9.25) R U' L' R' B L U' B'
Whenever I'm getting a good average I can never finish strong


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Round 54
Moyu Magnetic (I'm just breakin in, my actual main is Congs Design MeiChi)
Anything Top First
Sub 4.7
1. 4.58
2. 2.79
3. (2.57)
4. 4.25
5. 3.32
6.( 5.44)
7. 5.34
8. 4.79
9. 5.19
10. 3.75
11. 3.48
12. 4.74
=4.22 average of 12!
Best average of 12
Best average of 5
4th best single
Hmmmmmmmmmm..... Maybe the Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx is pretty good.....


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 4, 2018)

Round 54
Sub 4
Moyu Magnetic w/ Yuxin springs 
Top first

(4.595), 3.829, 3.538, 4.189, 3.986, (2.866), 3.176, 3.587, 3.461, 4.017, 3.354, 3.565
=3.670


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 5, 2018)

one of the tips on my pyraminx fell off and i lost it 
what do i do


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 5, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> one of the tips on my pyraminx fell off and i lost it
> what do i do


Get a replacement part from SpeedCubeShop it get a new pyraminx.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> one of the tips on my pyraminx fell off and i lost it
> what do i do


If your on a budget get a QiMing or a Yuxin Little Magic. Probably time for a new pyra.


----------



## Randon (Jan 5, 2018)

R54 Race to sub-4.5
X-man bell, LOL method

*Average: 4.124*
(σ = 0.53)
Best time: 2.986
Worst time: 6.076
Individual times: 
1. 3.987 U B L' R' U' R L' b' 
2. 5.108 B' R' L' R' U' L' U R' l' r 
3. 3.698 U B' L U' B' U' L U' l' b' u' 
4. 4.751 B U R' L' R' U R' L' U l b' u' 
5. 4.149 R' B R L' U R l' r u 
6. 4.586 B R' L' R' L B L l b 
7. 3.443 L B R' U' R' U R L' r' b u' 
8. (2.986) U' B' L' R' B R B' R l' b 
9. 3.922 B' U B R' L' U' L' U l' r' b 
10. (6.076) B U B U B' L R L l' r' b' u' 
11. 3.387 B R L' U' B U' B U' l' b 
12. 4.206 U R' U' R L B' L U l' r b u

Been doing a crazy amount of solves lately (well, crazy with the amount of time I have)


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 5, 2018)

lol method ?


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 5, 2018)

R54
Moyu
LBL
Sub 7
avg of 12: 7.94
Time List:
1. 9.40 U' R' L' R U' R' U B b' u'
2. 7.49 B L R U' B' L B U' l u
3. 7.33 U B U L B' U R' L r' b
4. 9.77+ U L' R U' R' B' R' L R' l u
5. (6.13) L U' B U' R' B' R L B l' b u'
6. 7.24 L U' R U B R' B U' L l' r b
7. 6.66 B' R L' U' B' U L B' r' b' u
8. 7.36 U R' L' B R B L' B b u
9. 8.06 L' B U' R' L R B R' r u'
10. (11.77) U' L' R' L' R' B L B l r b u
11. 7.52 U B' U R' U' R' U' B R r b
12. 8.57 U B' L' B' U' B L' U' L' r u
This is still the only place I can consistently get sub 8 lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> lol method ?


It's something we both came up with. Look back at the past few weeks to figure it out.


----------



## Randon (Jan 6, 2018)

I like to think it's short for lol, I'll do whatever method I want.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 6, 2018)

r54
sub 3
xman bell
whatever
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-6
avg of 12: 3.057

Time List:
1. 3.049 U' R' L' R U' R' U B b' u' 
2. (3.868) B L R U' B' L B U' l u 
3. 3.319 U B U L B' U R' L r' b 
4. 2.734 U L' R U' R' B' R' L R' l u 
5. 3.134 L U' B U' R' B' R L B l' b u' 
6. 3.218 L U' R U B R' B U' L l' r b 
7. 2.980 B' R L' U' B' U L B' r' b' u 
8. 3.169 U R' L' B R B L' B b u 
9. 3.154 L' B U' R' L R B R' r u' 
10. 2.836 U' L' R' L' R' B L B l r b u 
11. (2.567) U B' U R' U' R' U' B R r b 
12. 2.980 U B' L' B' U' B L' U' L' r u


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 8, 2018)

It's been a long time since not joining this race. Been practicing more on 3x3 recently.

R54
Sub-8
Xman Bell
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-9
avg of 12: 8.04

Time List:
1. 9.18 
2. 9.28
3. 6.76
4. 6.69
5. (5.48)
6. (9.91)
7. 9.46
8. 7.55
9. 9.86
10. 7.19
11. 7.69
12. 6.77

Out of practice indeed there were a couple of 9s


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 8, 2018)

I just have a couple updates. First of all, I made some L4E walkthroughs and thought you guys may like to see them: 




Second, I finally got a sub-4 ao100! My PB has been 4.08 for so long and I am so happy to have gotten it. It was 3.99, so just barely sub-4, but I don't care.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 8, 2018)

*ROUND 54*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 5.97, 5.96, (8.64), 6.45, 5.68, 6.47, 6.59, 7.07, 7.46, 8.06, 6.00, (4.76).

*Average: 6.57*


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 10, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 54
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.16*

1. (6.57) 
2. 3.66 
3. 4.04 
4. 4.88 
5. 3.94 
6. 4.74 
7. (3.22) 
8. 3.69 
9. 3.94 
10. 3.95 
11. 4.40 
12. 4.35 

I've been doing worse recently.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 10, 2018)

round 53
xman bell
l4e
sub 4.5

avg of 12: 4.716
1. 4.067 U' R' L' R U' R' U B b' u' 
2. 4.145 B L R U' B' L B U' l u 
3. 5.108 U B U L B' U R' L r' b 
4. (7.236) U L' R U' R' B' R' L R' l u 
5. 4.159 L U' B U' R' B' R L B l' b u' 
6. 5.501 L U' R U B R' B U' L l' r b 
7. 4.284 B' R L' U' B' U L B' r' b' u 
8. 6.179 U R' L' B R B L' B b u 
9. (2.749) L' B U' R' L R B R' r u' 
10. 4.977 U' L' R' L' R' B L B l r b u 
11. 4.419 U B' U R' U' R' U' B R r b 
12. 4.318 U B' L' B' U' B L' U' L' r u


----------



## applezfall (Jan 10, 2018)

pb @CornerCutter 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-10
avg of 5: 1.933

Time List:
1. 1.753 L' U R B R L' U' R' l' r b 
2. (1.727) U' L' R U' R' U' B' L l b' 
3. (3.411) R L B' U' L B' L B' l' r u 
4. 2.250 B L U L' U B' U' L' r' u 
5. 1.796 L B' R U B' L' B R' r b u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 11, 2018)

*Round 54 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.56 - @applezfall
2. 2.57 - @The Pocket Cuber
3. 2.74 - @oliviervlcube

*Round 55 - *(ends January 17)
1. U B' R' U L' U L' U' l' r' u'
2. U B R U' R' B R' U r'
3. U' B R' U' B' R U B' l' r' b' u
4. L R' U L' U R' L R B' r' b'
5. L U' L' U R' B' U R' l r'
6. U' L' U L' R U' L' U' b' u
7. U L' B L' B U R' U
8. U R' U B R U' R' L U l r' b u'
9. L U' L' U B' R B U' l r' b'
10. U B L B L U L R' l' r' b u
11. R L B L' U L' R B l' b u'
12. R U R' L' U R B U' l r' b'

Thanks guys for competing!

Comp in exactly 1 month with Pyra!


----------



## Randon (Jan 11, 2018)

*R55 Race to sub-4.5
X-man, LOL method

Ao12: 3.90*
σ: 0.69
4.09, 3.26, 5.00, 3.96, (2.77), 3.19, (5.29), 4.12, 3.35, 4.12, 4.02, 3.88

Well, hopefully I don't utterly fail next week.

Edit: What if there was an Ao50 competition? Ao50 takes about 15 minutes for me, maybe even Ao100? Requires a lot more dedication lol


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 11, 2018)

@CornerCutter i got a (2.749) but I'm not in the list of fastest singles


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 11, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> @CornerCutter i got a (2.749) but I'm not in the list of fastest singles


Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 11, 2018)

R55
Race to sub-4

3.96, 3.84, (7.39+), 6.31, 3.56, 5.65, 4.15, 4.63, 4.71, (3.46), 4.71, 4.38 = 4.59

Kinda stopped progressing, should start practising more




CornerCutter said:


> Comp in exactly 1 month with Pyra!


Same


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 11, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> R55
> Race to sub-4
> 
> 3.96, 3.84, (7.39+), 6.31, 3.56, 5.65, 4.15, 4.63, 4.71, (3.46), 4.71, 4.38 = 4.59
> ...


What date is yours?


----------



## MCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

R55, Race to Sub-6
X-Man Design Bell Pyraminx

6.77, 4.75, 6.89, 8.59, 6.08, 7.22, 6.71, 8.39, 9.99, 7.32, 7.44, 8.14 = 7.36

Yeah... Not proud of this one


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 12, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What date is yours?


Well 10th so one day off an exact month xd

edit oh, you're having the 10th too (it was already 11th here when you posted )


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 12, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Well 10th so one day off an exact month xd
> 
> edit oh, you're having the 10th too (it was already 11th here when you posted )


That's funny. Mine is on the 10th too. I guess we'll both have reports to post here.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 13, 2018)

R55, sub 9 (Keyhole, Bell)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-13
avg of 12: 6.468

Time List:
5.044, 7.169, 7.821, 5.765, (4.818), 6.304, 4.850, (8.261), 5.824, 7.333, 6.625, 7.943

I believe I was racing to sub 9 the last time I posted. as you can tell, I've gotten faster since then.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 55
Road to Sub 7
LBL
Moyu
avg of 12: 8.57
Time List:
1. 6.28 U B' R' U L' U L' U' l' r' u' 
2. (5.72) U B R U' R' B R' U r' 
3. 7.44 U' B R' U' B' R U B' l' r' b' u 
4. 9.53 L R' U L' U R' L R B' r' b' 
5. 8.07 L U' L' U R' B' U R' l r' 
6. 12.52 U' L' U L' R U' L' U' b' u 
7. 6.94 U L' B L' B U R' U 
8. 8.54 U R' U B R U' R' L U l r' b u' 
9. 7.26 L U' L' U B' R B U' l r' b' 
10. 9.60 U B L B L U L R' l' r' b u 
11. 9.52 R L B L' U L' R B l' b u' 
12. (12.57) R U R' L' U R B U' l r' b'
fail


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 15, 2018)

Round 55
Sub 3.5(sub 4 was way to high)
Moyu Magnetic 
Top first
Avg: 3.607
3.575, 3.573, 3.846, 3.475, 3.503, (2.827), 3.751, 3.336, (3.973), 3.338, 3.952, 3.725
I’m going to try to practice pyraminx a lot more, because I’ve heard there is going to be a state championship in the summer. I’m hoping to be sub 3.3 then


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

Hopefully will be able to do this tomorrow, but may not because I'm very busy


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 55
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: SCS X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.79*

1. 4.43 
2. 4.55 
3. 4.19 
4. 3.53 
5. 3.06 
6. (3.06) 
7. 3.22 
8. (6.85) 
9. 3.21 
10. 3.38 
11. 3.88 
12. 4.42 

Finally a better average!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 18, 2018)

Round 51
L4E
xman bell
sub to 4.5

avg of 12: 4.398

Time List:
1. 4.275 U B' R' U L' U L' U' l' r' u' 
2. 5.454 U B R U' R' B R' U r' 
3. 3.978 U' B R' U' B' R U B' l' r' b' u 
4. (7.104) L R' U L' U R' L R B' r' b' 
5. 3.882 L U' L' U R' B' U R' l r' 
6. 4.344 U' L' U L' R U' L' U' b' u 
7. 3.498 U L' B L' B U R' U 
8. 3.697 U R' U B R U' R' L U l r' b u' 
9. 4.274 L U' L' U B' R B U' l r' b' 
10. 6.943+ U B L B L U L R' l' r' b u 
11. (3.489) R L B L' U L' R B l' b u' 
12. 3.631 R U R' L' U R B U' l r' b'

That +2 costed me 0.2 seconds


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2018)

*Round 55 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.77 - @Randon
2. 2.82 - @CBcuber86
3. 3.06 - @CornerCutter

*Round 56 - *(ends January 24)
1. B' R' L' B' R' L B' R' l r' b' u'
2. U' B R' B L U' B' L l r b u
3. U L' U' R B' L' U' L' U' r' u'
4. U R B U R U B' U' r' u
5. U' L' U' B' L' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u
6. B' U R L' R U L' R l
7. U' R U' B R L' R U' l r b
8. L' R' B' L R B' R U L r' b u
9. U' B U' R U' L' R' U' l' b'
10. R L' R U' L' B R L r' b u
11. U R' B' L' B' L' B' R r' b'
12. U' B' L' B' R L R B' l' r b u'

Good luck!


----------



## E-Cuber (Jan 18, 2018)

Round-56
intuitive L4E
Xman bell
sub-5
avg of 12: 5.42

Time List:
1. 4.03 R' U' B' U' B' R' L' B' r b' 
2. 5.28 U' B R L R B L' U l' r' b u 
3. 4.36 U' R U R' B' U B' R' l' r b' u' 
4. 3.99 U L R B' L U' R' B' L r b 
5. 7.16 U' L B' U B' U' B L' B l' r' 
6. 5.08 U' R' L B' U' B' L B l' r' b u' 
7. 7.04 L B' L' R' L' U' L U' l' r' b' u' 
8. 8.21 R' U' L' R' U' L' U R l' u 
9. 3.95 U' L' U' R' B' R L' B R' l' r' b' u 
10. 5.08 R L' U' R L' B' L R l r' b u' 
11. (3.56) U L' B' R' L B' R L' l r' u 
12. (15.58) R U' L' B' U' B R B r b' u


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry I wan't able to post last round, I was busy.....
Let's try....
Moyu Magnetic
Round 56
Top First 
Sub 4.2, really been practicing last week for this, and my cube is now set up .

1. 4.48 (It could've been sub 3, but lock up, ELL skip)
2. 4.00
3. 4.02
4. 3.73
5. (2.54)
6. 3.51
7. 4.09
8. 3.78
9. 4.72
10. 4.17
11. 4.26
12. (5.03)
=4.08, well, what can I say, that single was sweet!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 20, 2018)

avg of 12: 4.204

Time List:
1. 5.028 B' R' L' B' R' L B' R' l r' b' u' 
2. 4.698 U' B R' B L U' B' L l r b u 
3. 3.981 U L' U' R B' L' U' L' U' r' u' 
4. (2.999) U R B U R U B' U' r' u //sub 3  but could be much better, didn't see the easy l4e cases and messed it up
5. 5.345 U' L' U' B' L' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
6. 3.344 B' U R L' R U L' R l 
7. 3.698 U' R U' B R L' R U' l r b 
8. (6.865) L' R' B' L R B' R U L r' b u 
9. 4.385 U' B U' R U' L' R' U' l' b' 
10. 3.283 R L' R U' L' B R L r' b u 
11. 3.382 U R' B' L' B' L' B' R r' b' 
12. 4.897 U' B' L' B' R L R B' l' r b u'


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 56
Sub 3.5 1/3
Moyu Magnetic 
Top first

3.430: 
3.988, 3.846, 3.765, (1.779), 3.603, 2.869, 3.645, (4.165), 3.156, 3.302, 2.172, 3.954


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 21, 2018)

R56 sub 9 (Keyhole/1-Flip, Bell)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-21
avg of 12: 8.592

Time List:
10.301, 7.319, 8.551, 11.594, 10.111, 7.536, 10.545+, (12.780), 5.680, 6.255, (5.206), 8.023

Rough average, good solves at the end saved it.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 21, 2018)

r56
xmanbell
random stuff that works
sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-21
avg of 12: 2.867

Time List:
1. 2.898 B' R' L' B' R' L B' R' l r' b' u' 
2. 2.992 U' B R' B L U' B' L l r b u 
3. 3.280 U L' U' R B' L' U' L' U' r' u' 
4. 3.120 U R B U R U B' U' r' u 
5. 2.740 U' L' U' B' L' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
6. (2.325) B' U R L' R U L' R l 
7. 2.791 U' R U' B R L' R U' l r b 
8. (3.331) L' R' B' L R B' R U L r' b u 
9. 2.738 U' B U' R U' L' R' U' l' b' 
10. 2.417 R L' R U' L' B R L r' b u 
11. 3.029 U R' B' L' B' L' B' R r' b' 
12. 2.663 U' B' L' B' R L R B' l' r b u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 24, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 55
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.38*

1. 5.83 
2. 4.23 
3. 3.99 
4. (7.56) 
5. 2.73 
6. 3.19 
7. 5.03 
8. 4.75 
9. 5.18 
10. 3.46 
11. (2.53) 
12. 5.44 

Wow this was bad, and doesn't reflect how I was doing yesterday. I recently got a Stickerless X-man bell and right now it's locking up a ton. Was too lazy to tension it before.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 25, 2018)

*Round 56 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 1.77 - @CBcuber86
2. 2.32 - @applezfall
3. 2.53 - @CornerCutter

*Round 57 - *(ends January 31)
1. U' B' U' L R U L' U' l
2. U L' R' B' U B L' U' r' u'
3. U R' L' U' R B U' L' U' l' b' u
4. U' R' U' B' U B' L U' B r' b u
5. U R U L' U' R' L U b'
6. L R' B' L' B' U' B' L' r b
7. R' B R L R' U' B' L l'
8. L' B R' U' L' U' R B' l' r b
9. B U L' R' L R' L U' l u'
10. R' L R L' B' R U' B l' b u'
11. U L R B' L' U L' B' R' l' r b'
12. B U' R B' U R B U' l r' b u

Just got you @The Pocket Cuber for 3rd fastest single. I'm thinking I might race to Sub-4 again and then 3.8. 

Have fun!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 25, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> 3. 2.54 - @CornerCutter


Didn’t you get a 2.53? Not that it really matters, though


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 25, 2018)

R57, sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-25
avg of 12: 6.880

Time List:
4.594, 8.673, 8.777, 7.952, (3.988), 5.367, 6.083, 6.091, 5.937, (11.215), 7.392, 7.934

Good average


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

Round 57
Moyes Magnetic Pyraminx
Sub 4.2
Top First
1. 5.94
2. 4.16
3. 5.31
4. 4.31
5. 3.53
6. 4.24
7. 4.24
8. 6.98 (well right now thi sucks)
9. 6.32
10. 4.42
11. 4.15
12. 5.33
= 4.84

Well, this sucked


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 26, 2018)

CBcuber86 said:


> Didn’t you get a 2.53? Not that it really matters, though


Thanks, got confused with @The Pocket Cuber.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 26, 2018)

You didn't make my time a red color


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll compete somewhere this evening


----------



## applezfall (Jan 31, 2018)

just got a 1.72 ao5


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 31, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 56
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.71*

1. 3.26 
2. 3.88 
3. 4.06 
4. 3.64 
5. (2.05) 
6. 3.22 
7. 3.76 
8. 3.68 
9. (5.03) 
10. 3.54 
11. 3.26 
12. 4.75 

Practiced Pyra quite a bit this week. Kind of mad about the 5th solve though, wanted sub-2.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 31, 2018)

r57
xman bell
sub 3
l4e and whatever
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-31
avg of 12: 2.846

Time List:
1. 2.262 U' B' U' L R U L' U' l 
2. 2.883 U L' R' B' U B L' U' r' u' 
3. 2.774 U R' L' U' R B U' L' U' l' b' u 
4. (4.306) U' R' U' B' U B' L U' B r' b u 
5. (1.943) U R U L' U' R' L U b' 
6. 2.989 L R' B' L' B' U' B' L' r b 
7. 3.238 R' B R L R' U' B' L l' 
8. 2.754 L' B R' U' L' U' R B' l' r b 
9. 2.625 B U L' R' L R' L U' l u' 
10. 3.049 R' L R L' B' R U' B l' b u' 
11. 2.976 U L R B' L' U L' B' R' l' r b' 
12. 2.907 B U' R B' U R B U' l r' b u


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 31, 2018)

Round 57
sub 4.5 [3/3] 
xman bell
l4e

avg of 12: 4.407
1. 2.735 U' B' U' L R U L' U' l 
2. 4.790 U L' R' B' U B L' U' r' u' 
3. 5.959 U R' L' U' R B U' L' U' l' b' u 
4. (6.280) U' R' U' B' U B' L U' B r' b u 
5. (1.826) U R U L' U' R' L U b' 
6. 4.728 L R' B' L' B' U' B' L' r b 
7. 5.495 R' B R L R' U' B' L l' 
8. 2.680 L' B R' U' L' U' R B' l' r b 
9. 3.554 B U L' R' L R' L U' l u' 
10. 3.638 R' L R L' B' R U' B l' b u' 
11. 4.255 U L R B' L' U L' B' R' l' r b' 
12. 6.240 B U' R B' U R B U' l r' b u

5's and 6's are


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 1, 2018)

Round 57
Sub-10
X-man Bell
Keyhole

Ao12: 12.60
1: (8.89)
2: 16.08
3: 12.67
4: 12.46
5: 8.93
6: 15.88
7: 12.77
8: 9.71
9: 11.02
10: 13.21
11: 13.23
12: (16.19)

Yep, I suck at pyraminx...


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 2, 2018)

*Round 57 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.82 - @oliviervlcube 
2. 1.94 - @applezfall
3. 2.05 - @CornerCutter

*Round 58 - *(ends February 7)
1. U R U B' L B U B' l' r u 
2. L U' B R' B' U R' L l r b 
3. R U' R L R U R' U r' u 
4. U L R' U' R U B R' B l r b' u' 
5. U L B' U' R' L B' R' l r' b u 
6. U R B' U R' B U L' l r b u' 
7. U' L' U B U' L U' R r' b u 
8. U B' U' L R' L' U L' l r' b' u 
9. U B' R' U L' B R U' R r b' 
10. U R U' R' B' U B R l' r' u 
11. U' L' R B R' L' B' L R r b' u' 
12. R' B' L U R' L U' R l' r' u' 

Finally have some graduates! Congrats to @Ordway Persyn Sub-9, and @oliviervlcube Sub-4.5!

@applezfall or anyone, do you have any tips for doing good in comp? And for keeping sup-4 solves out of my averages?

Competition with Pyra next weekend, the 10th!

Thanks!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 2, 2018)

Round 58
Sub-10
X-man Bell
Keyhole

Ao12: 11.61
1: (5.85) PB 
2: 12.70
3: 13.71
4: 10.65
5: 11.53 <---
6: (14.33)
7: 11.53 <---
8: 11.82
9: 7.06
10: 9.91
11: 13.96
12: 13.23

5 and 7 are the same.


----------



## applezfall (Feb 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> *Round 57 Results*
> 
> @applezfall or anyone, do you have any tips for doing good in comp? And for keeping sup-4 solves out of my averages?
> !


I dont I will fail tommorow at Oradea


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 2, 2018)

Just got a nice Ao5: 2.80

1. 2.74 R U' B L R' U B' L l' b' u 
2. 3.04 U' L U' R L' U' B R' l r' b 
3. (2.61) U' L' B U' B U L R' l' b 
4. (5.33) U' R B' U B L' R U r b 
5. 2.62 U L B L' R' L U' B' l r u


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 2, 2018)

R58, sub 7 (Bell, Keyhole/1-flip)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-2
avg of 12: 6.980

Time List:
6.744, 5.256, 6.423, (8.017), 8.006, 7.311, (4.753), 7.461, 7.888, 6.101, 7.178, 7.427

That was close

I'd suggest doing practice Ao5's where you put pressure on yourself to do good, it'll help you feel more comfortable at the comp. Don't be too upset if you get a bad solve, if you do you might preform worse in your other solves. Also, keep in mind that an average close to your global average is good in comp. Other than that, just hope for good scrambles, but prepare for terrible ones.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 2, 2018)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R58, sub 7 (Bell, Keyhole/1-flip)
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-2
> avg of 12: 6.980
> 
> ...


Thank you! That helps a lot!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 4, 2018)

1.92 Official single today! Part of a 4.03 average, which would have been 3.7x without a +2.

Scramble: U L U' L' U' L U' B R' L' U' u'
Solution: yellow in front, green on bottom
b U' R' y U R U' R'
rotate up on blue/red/green tip
L' R L R'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 4, 2018)

Round 58, sub 6
X-man Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-3
avg of 12: 5.73 (2/3)

Time List:
4.29, (4.21), 7.24, 5.61, 7.41, 6.92, 5.19, 5.98, 4.42, 5.83, (9.75), 4.45
lol somehow I got a faster time on the second scramble than the first
might start practicing regularly again because I totally choked at comp, missed an official sub 4 because of a timer reset, so my official pb is still 4.94


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 4, 2018)

Race to sub 5
X-man Bell
Ao12=4.995
(3.458) 
(6.600) 
3.796 
6.564 
5.110 
5.670 
3.980 
4.530 
4.870 
4.147 
5.330 
5.956


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 4, 2018)

Race to sub-4

(2.41), 3.92, 4.20, 4.86, 5.16, 4.67, 3.41, 5.30, (5.81), 3.86, 4.44, 4.68 = 4.45

Kinda stuck at these mid-4s. Comp in one week, hoping for a sub-4 avg.

As for the comp tips, do a lot of weekly comps and these races, try to think one solve at a time, use inspection timer, use cube cover, really take your time between the solves. You'll learn to handle the pressure, it's not always a bad thing. Sometimes it really helps you focus. By doing the competitions often, you can pretty much get an estimation about your current level.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 6, 2018)

Round 58
Sub 3.5 2/3
Moyu Magnetic
Top first
Average: 3.46
(2.380), 3.205, 2.898, (4.654), 4.038, 3.866, 3.333, 3.558, 3.665, 2.937, 3.649, 3.408
Some of those scrambles were really easy


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 7, 2018)

Round 58
sub-4
L4E
Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-7
avg of 12: 4.22

Time List:
1. (2.11) U R U B' L B U B' l' r u 
2. 3.13 L U' B R' B' U R' L l r b 
3. 3.59 R U' R L R U R' U r' u 
4. 5.75 U L R' U' R U B R' B l r b' u' 
5. (8.50) U L B' U' R' L B' R' l r' b u 
6. 3.27 U R B' U R' B U L' l r b u' 
7. 2.48 U' L' U B U' L U' R r' b u 
8. 5.43 U B' U' L R' L' U L' l r' b' u 
9. 4.98 U B' R' U L' B R U' R r b' 
10. 4.13 U R U' R' B' U B R l' r' u 
11. 4.97 U' L' R B R' L' B' L R r b' u' 
12. 4.50 R' B' L U R' L U' R l' r' u'

These are some of the easiest scrambles I have ever seen, but my lack of practice is showing.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 8, 2018)

I'll compete this evening


----------



## applezfall (Feb 8, 2018)

r58
xman bell
l4e
sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-8
avg of 12: 2.806

Time List:
1. 2.364 U R U B' L B U B' l' r u 
2. 2.322 L U' B R' B' U R' L l r b 
3. 2.931 R U' R L R U R' U r' u 
4. (9.095) U L R' U' R U B R' B l r b' u' 
5. 2.981 U L B' U' R' L B' R' l r' b u 
6. 3.477 U R B' U R' B U L' l r b u' 
7. (2.138) U' L' U B U' L U' R r' b u 
8. 2.674 U B' U' L R' L' U L' l r' b' u 
9. 2.609 U B' R' U L' B R U' R r b' 
10. 2.845 U R U' R' B' U B R l' r' u 
11. 2.849 U' L' R B R' L' B' L R r b' u' 
12. 3.012 R' B' L U R' L U' R l' r' u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I'll compete this evening


I'll wait to post the results then.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 8, 2018)

Round 58
xman bell
l4e
race to sub 4.3 
avg of 12: 4.457

Time List:
1. (2.303) U R U B' L B U B' l' r u 
2. 5.147 L U' B R' B' U R' L l r b 
3. 4.656 R U' R L R U R' U r' u 
4. (6.266) U L R' U' R U B R' B l r b' u' 
5. 5.062 U L B' U' R' L B' R' l r' b u 
6. 4.541 U R B' U R' B U L' l r b u' 
7. 3.328 U' L' U B U' L U' R r' b u 
8. 4.865 U B' U' L R' L' U L' l r' b' u 
9. 3.875 U B' R' U L' B R U' R r b' 
10. 3.526 U R U' R' B' U B R l' r' u 
11. 4.963 U' L' R B R' L' B' L R r b' u' 
12. 4.603 R' B' L U R' L U' R l' r' u'

hmm didn't practice a lot lately, so my times aren't that great lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 57
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.20*

1. (2.55) 
2. 4.17 
3. 3.23 
4. 4.66 
5. 4.79 
6. 5.12 
7. 4.88 
8. (5.55) 
9. 3.47 
10. 2.79 
11. 4.07 
12. 4.79 

My times suffered this week because I used my stackmat to time. 

Comp in two days!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2018)

*Round 58 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.11 - @Ghost Cuber
2. 2.13 - @applezfall
3. 2.30 - @oliviervlcube 

*Round 59 - *(ends February 14)
1. U R U' L' B L B L' r' b u
2. L' R' U B' L B L' R' l b'
3. L' B L B' R' L' U R' l' b u'
4. U B' U' R B R U' L' l r' b
5. U' L B U' L' B R U' r b'
6. U L' U B' R B U' B l' r' b
7. L' U R L' B' U' R' B r
8. L R L' U' L R' U B' b u'
9. U' L U R' B L B' U' l' r b
10. R' U' L' R' L U' B U l' b
11. U B R L' R L R U' r' u
12. L B U L' B L U L' l' r'

Congrats to @applezfall for graduating sub-3! Only the second person to do sub-3, the first was @DGCubes.

Great job @Ghost Cuber for getting a sub-2 in comp! He was also featured in the latest episode of TCCP.

Good luck!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 9, 2018)

I got a 2.303 so I should be in the 3rd place haha


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 9, 2018)

R59, sub 7 
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-9
avg of 12: 6.660

Time List:
5.639, 6.652, 7.601, 6.808, 6.266, 6.584, 5.745, (9.201), 8.730, 6.923, (5.267), 5.654


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 10, 2018)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2828&cat=11&rnd=2

Well I won. The 7.00 was actually a really easy scramble, I just failed my top and ended up with one edge flipped.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 11, 2018)

CornerCutter got an official 3.39 average today! Nice job, Josh!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 11, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2828&cat=11&rnd=2
> 
> Well I won. The 7.00 was actually a really easy scramble, I just failed my top and ended up with one edge flipped.


Good job! Glad we both did well!



Ghost Cuber said:


> CornerCutter got an official 3.39 average today! Nice job, Josh!


Thank you! I'm so happy I got that average. My times were: 3.61, (8.35), (2.96), 3.30, 3.26 = 3.39 I won the event as well!


----------



## applezfall (Feb 11, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Good job! Glad we both did well!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm so happy I got that average. My times were: 3.61, (8.35), (2.96), 3.30, 3.26 = 3.39 I won the event as well!


woaj .07 from me lol


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 13, 2018)

1. 3.05
2. 4.77
3. 4.55
4. 3.31
5. 4.99
6. 3.84
7. 3.58
8. DNF (5.40)
9. DNF (5.07)
10. 4.56
11. 3.11
12. 3.57

= *DNF
*
Well, that didn't end very great. Messed up something in the top in both dnf:s.
4.14 Ao12 without the second DNF


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy I got that average. My times were: 3.61, (8.35), (2.96), 3.30, 3.26 = 3.39 I won the event as well!


Here's the video!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 14, 2018)

Round 59
Sub-4
L4E
Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-14
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(3.89) U R U' L' B L B L' r' b u 
2. (DNF(4.66)) L' R' U B' L B L' R' l b' 
3. 3.92 L' B L B' R' L' U R' l' b u' 
4. 3.25 U B' U' R B R U' L' l r' b 
5. 3.20 U' L B U' L' B R U' r b' 
6. 4.15 U L' U B' R B U' B l' r' b 
7. 5.87+ L' U R L' B' U' R' B r 
8. 3.55 L R L' U' L R' U B' b u' 
9. 4.53 U' L U R' B L B' U' l' r b 
10. 3.50 R' U' L' R' L U' B U l' b 
11. (1.60) U B R L' R L R U' r' u 
12. 3.94 L B U L' B L U L' l' r'

RIP. Nice single though.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 15, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 58
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.13*

1. (7.45) 
2. 3.67 
3. 4.63 
4. 4.18 
5. 5.76 
6. 5.06 
7. 2.80 
8. 3.35 
9. 5.03 
10. 2.92 
11. (2.36) 
12. 3.92 

Wow, that was bad. Solves were all over the place. 

At least the results will be up today.

Also, thank you guys for all the likes and comments about my 3.39 average! It really means a lot!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Are the results still going up today?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 16, 2018)

*Round 59 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.60 - @Ghost Cuber
2. 2.34 - @CornerCutter 
3. 3.05 - @T1_M0 

*Round 60 - *(ends February 21)
1. U R U R L' U' L' R' l' b 
2. U L R' U R L R U B r' b 
3. B U B U B' R B L l' r b 
4. U L U' B R' L B' R B l' r' 
5. R U' L' U L' U' R U' l' b u 
6. U' L B' L B' L U B l r' u' 
7. U' B' L' R' U R U' B' l' b' 
8. B' L U' L R' L U' L' l r b' u 
9. U L' B R' B' L U' L l' r' b' 
10. L U L' U L B' L B' r' b 
11. U' R U B' L B L' B' r' b' 
12. U' L B' L' B' L R' B' U r' b' u' 

Wow, first time with a DNF average and two of them! Also I think this is the record for fewest competitors in a round.

Good luck!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 16, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Wow, first time with a DNF average and two of them! Also I think this is the record for fewest competitors in a round.
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah. My average was really sad. The first one was off by a 2-flip and the second was an L3E case. Pretty good average otherwise though, and I am really happy with the single.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 16, 2018)

R60
sub 4.3
l4e
xman bell

avg of 12: 4.316

Time List:
1. (DNF(3.366)) U R U R L' U' L' R' l' b 
2. 3.895 U L R' U R L R U B r' b 
3. 4.052 B U B U B' R B L l' r b 
4. 3.268 U L U' B R' L B' R B l' r' 
5. 7.636 R U' L' U L' U' R U' l' b u 
6. (2.665) U' L B' L B' L U B l r' u' 
7. 2.851 U' B' L' R' U R U' B' l' b' 
8. 4.232 B' L U' L R' L U' L' l r b' u 
9. 2.790 U L' B R' B' L U' L l' r' b' 
10. 6.901+ L U L' U L B' L B' r' b 
11. 3.029 U' R U B' L B L' B' r' b' 
12. 4.505 U' L B' L' B' L R' B' U r' b' u'

These scrambles were easy lol. Without that DNF and +2 it would have been a 3.6xx ao12 ...


----------



## Merp (Feb 17, 2018)

R60
Race to sub-20
ShengShou Pyraminx
LBL/L4E

Ao12: 22.507

Time List:
1. 20.700 L' U R U B' U' L' B l' 
2. 17.320 U' B' U' L' R' L' R B l' b u' 
3. 30.270 U R' L' B L' B' U R' L r u' 
4. 22.280 U L B' L' B' U' B L' r 
5. 16.010 U B U' L' B R' B' R l b' 
6. (14.020) R L R' B U' L B U l' b u' 
7. 20.040 U R' U L R' L U' L l' b u' 
8. 29.500 U L' B' R' U R' U L U' r' u 
9. 17.160 U' B' U L' U R L' R L' 
10. (31.780) U R L' R L' R' L B' l r b' 
11. 23.390 R U L U' L R' B' R' l' r b' 
12. 28.400 R U B' L' B R' B U' r


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 17, 2018)

Round 60
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-17
avg of 12: 4.73

Time List:
1. 2.90 U R U R L' U' L' R' l' b 
2. 3.21 U L R' U R L R U B r' b 
3. 5.49+ B U B U B' R B L l' r b 
4. 4.34 U L U' B R' L B' R B l' r' 
5. 4.20 R U' L' U L' U' R U' l' b u 
6. (2.28) U' L B' L B' L U B l r' u' 
7. 5.21 U' B' L' R' U R U' B' l' b' 
8. 7.29 B' L U' L R' L U' L' l r b' u 
9. 4.52 U L' B R' B' L U' L l' r' b' 
10. (7.51) L U L' U L B' L B' r' b 
11. 2.85 U' R U B' L B L' B' r' b' 
12. 7.26 U' L B' L' B' L R' B' U r' b' u'
Terrible average, okay single.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok, since I have a good pyraminx now (the X-Man Bell) I think it is time to get going on this race. I am thinking of going for the sub-12 range right now, and then work my way down.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 60
Sub 3.5 3/3
Moyu Magnetic
Top first average: 3.489
3.249, 2.949, (4.188), (2.805), 3.884, 2.940, 3.231, 3.576, 3.993, 4.158, 3.491, 3.419
Wow, didn’t think I would actually get sub 3.5 that quickly!


----------



## Lewis (Feb 19, 2018)

*ROUND 60*
Lewis
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Times: 6.24, 6.14, 6.14, 7.87, 6.25, 7.51, 6.64, 5.49, 5.81, 8.17, (4.90), (8.43).

*Average: 6.63
*
Haven't done this for a while but I'm starting again because it clearly helps a lot. I managed a 6.70 average at Manchester Open at the weekend, and I doubt I would have been able to do that without this thread motivating me back when I was averaging 10 or so seconds.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 60
Sub 6.7
Oka/1 Flip/Keyhole
X-Man Bell
Avg of 12: 6.06
Time List:

1. 4.78
2. 5.05
3. 6.76
4. (8.92)
5. 5.21
6. (4.13)
7. 7.78
8. 6.92
9. 5.08
10. 7.64
11. 4.59
12. 6.80

Much better average then I was expecting to get. I might need to lower my goal soon, depending on how I do next week.


----------



## CJK (Feb 21, 2018)

Round 60
Race to sub 4
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Bell

Time List:
1. 3.87
2. 4.00
3. 6.53
4. (6.95)
5. 4.76
6. (2.63)
7. 3.38
8. 4.26
9. 3.49
10. 2.78
11. 3.61
12. 4.19

Ao12: 4.09

I messed up to many solves in the beginning (counting 6 :/)


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 21, 2018)

r60
Race to sub-4

3.49, 3.63, 4.20, 3.53, 4.70, (3.20), (6.21), 4.89, 3.26, 4.59, 3.48, 4.61 = 4.04

Now that's something


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 22, 2018)

R60 sub-7 (1-flip, Bell)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-21
avg of 12: 5.974

Time List:
5.571, 6.032, (4.565), 4.746, 6.368, 5.288, 4.720, 8.257, 6.739, 6.329, 5.688, (DNF(8.288))

Apparently, not cubing = improvement.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

There is no rush what so ever, but I am just checking to see if new scrambles are going to be posted soon. Thank you very much in advance for you help.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> There is no rush what so ever, but I am just checking to see if new scrambles are going to be posted soon. Thank you very much in advance for you help.


Sorry guys, this has been a weird week for me(February Break).

I will have everything posted today.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 26, 2018)

*Round 60 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.28 - @Ghost Cuber
2. 2.63 - @CJK 
3. 2.65 - @oliviervlcube

*Round 61 - *(ends Friday, March 2)
1. L' R L U' R' U R' L b 
2. R' U' R' B L R' B L l' r b' u 
3. L' U' L R' U' L R B' l' u 
4. U' B' U' R' B R' B' U' l' b u 
5. L B L U' B' U' R' B l' b 
6. U R U L' R L' U B' l' r' u' 
7. U' L B U' R U B U' l r b' 
8. B R U' B R' L U L l r' u 
9. R B R' B L' R U' L l' r b' u' 
10. U L' B' R B R' B R L l r' b u' 
11. B L B U' R' U B R l' b 
12. U' B U' R' U L' U L' l' r b' u 

Congrats to @Ordway Persyn Sub-7, and @CBcuber86 Sub-3.5, for graduating!

Glad you like the Race @Lewis!

On Saturday I cut my index finger badly with a razor blade when I was working on a project. So I will compete in this round once it heals.

I will start posting rounds on Friday as well.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you CornerCutter for posting the scrambles. I hope that your finger heals soon and you can get back to cubing.

Round 61
Sub 6.7
Ao12: 5.67

Time List:
1. (3.22) 
2. 5.56 
3. 4.74 
4. (6.94) 
5. 6.15 
6. 3.57 
7. 5.72 
8. 6.68 
9. 5.91 
10. 6.65 
11. 5.87 
12. 5.86


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Round 61
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-28
avg of 12: 4.16

Time List:
1. (2.27) L' R L U' R' U R' L b 
2. 5.11 R' U' R' B L R' B L l' r b' u 
3. 3.56 L' U' L R' U' L R B' l' u 
4. 3.32 U' B' U' R' B R' B' U' l' b u 
5. 3.83 L B L U' B' U' R' B l' b 
6. 4.68 U R U L' R L' U B' l' r' u' 
7. 3.52 U' L B U' R U B U' l r b' 
8. 4.71 B R U' B R' L U L l r' u 
9. (DNF(5.49)) R B R' B L' R U' L l' r b' u' 
10. 4.45 U L' B' R B R' B R L l r' b u' 
11. 3.04 B L B U' R' U B R l' b 
12. 5.39 U' B U' R' U L' U L' l' r b' u


----------



## CJK (Mar 1, 2018)

Round 61
Race to sub 4
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 4.15

Time List:
1. 3.28
2. (6.87)
3. 3.57
4. 4.23
5. 4.69
6. 4.14
7. (3.17)
8. 3.24
9. 4.59
10. 4.20
11. 4.77
12. 4.80

I'm not happy at all


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 2, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 60
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.55[1/3]*

1. 3.06 
2. 3.93 
3. 3.48 
4. 3.23 
5. 3.80 
6. 3.05 
7. 3.76 
8. (5.05) 
9. (2.47) 
10. 4.17 
11. 3.19 
12. 3.84 

Finger is fine now!

Those were easy scrambles.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 2, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 61
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.53*

1. (2.81) 
2. 4.58 
3. 4.78 
4. 3.76 
5. 3.92 
6. 5.92 
7. 3.63 
8. (6.23) 
9. 4.72 
10. 4.63 
11. 4.05 
12. 5.34 

Wow that was bad. But had some distraction from other people in the room.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 2, 2018)

*Round 61 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.27 - @Ghost Cuber
2. 2.81 - @CornerCutter 
3. 3.17 - @CJK 

*Round 62 - *(ends Friday, March 9)
1. B R B U' R' L R B' 
2. U R U B U' L B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. U L B R' B' U' L R' l' r u 
4. L R' U' B L' R B R l' 
5. U L U' B' L' U' R B' R l' r' 
6. L B L R B' U' R B' l u 
7. R U L U' B' L' R' B' l' r b' u 
8. U R B' U R' U R' L r' b' 
9. U R' U R B' L' R L B' l b u 
10. U L' R L B' R L' R l' r b 
11. R L R' U B' U B R r b 
12. U L' U' R B' L B U' R' l r' u 

Let us know if you have a competition coming up!

Good luck!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 62
Moyu
LBL
Sub 7
avg of 12: 8.14
Time List:
1. 7.61 B R B U' R' L R B' 
2. 9.00 U R U B U' L B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. 7.20 U L B R' B' U' L R' l' r u 
4. (DNF(6.28)) L R' U' B L' R B R l' 
5. 6.43 U L U' B' L' U' R B' R l' r' 
6. 8.33 L B L R B' U' R B' l u 
7. 8.53 R U L U' B' L' R' B' l' r b' u 
8. 7.83 U R B' U R' U R' L r' b' 
9. 11.31 U R' U R B' L' R L B' l b u 
10. 8.95 U L' R L B' R L' R l' r b 
11. (5.17) R L R' U B' U B R r b 
12. 6.19 U L' U' R B' L B U' R' l r' u

rip me


----------



## applezfall (Mar 3, 2018)

i missed so many rounds


----------



## applezfall (Mar 3, 2018)

r61
l4e
xmanbell
sub 2.9
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-3
avg of 12: 2.802

Time List:
1. 2.360 B R B U' R' L R B' 
2. 2.802 U R U B U' L B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. 2.944 U L B R' B' U' L R' l' r u 
4. 2.968 L R' U' B L' R B R l' 
5. (3.478) U L U' B' L' U' R B' R l' r' 
6. 2.882 L B L R B' U' R B' l u 
7. 2.904 R U L U' B' L' R' B' l' r b' u 
8. 2.612 U R B' U R' U R' L r' b' 
9. 2.961 U R' U R B' L' R L B' l b u 
10. 2.925 U L' R L B' R L' R l' r b 
11. 2.659 R L R' U B' U B R r b 
12. (2.195) U L' U' R B' L B U' R' l r' u
nice but some are pretty disapointing


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 3, 2018)

got a nasty injury yesterday at work. I got a glasscut in my thumb. Can't compete this week for sure  Sad reacts only


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Round 62
Race to sub 6.7
Top First Method
avg of 12: 5.35 3/3 

Time List:
1. (3.63)
2. 4.89 
3. 4.91 
4. 5.47 
5. 5.80 
6. 6.00 
7. 4.66 
8. 5.60 
9. 5.89 
10. 4.43 
11. (6.37) 
12. 5.87 

Well I guess doing 200 solves within the last four days has really helped with my times. Time to move on to sub 5.7 next week.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 4, 2018)

I finally won a comp. 3.90 average, but it would have been 3.28 without the 2 +2's.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 4, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I finally won a comp. 3.90 average, but it would have been 3.28 without the 2 +2's.


Congratulations on winning Pyraminx. Hopefully you will achieve a sub 3 average soon. Keep up the great solves.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Congratulations on winning Pyraminx. Hopefully you will achieve a sub 3 average soon. Keep up the great solves.


Thank you!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 4, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I finally won a comp. 3.90 average, but it would have been 3.28 without the 2 +2's.


Awesome job! You did great! Is this your first time winning?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 4, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Awesome job! You did great! Is this your first time winning?


Yep! Drew is at almost all of my comps. He signed up for this one but he didn't come.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 61
Sub 3.4
Moyu Magnetic 
Top first

3.342, 3.684, 3.976, 3.656, 4.003, 3.231, (4.265), 3.221, 4.014, 2.989, 3.325, (2.768)
= 3.54


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 7, 2018)

i was able to compete lol yay 
r61
l4e
xman bell
sub 4.3

avg of 12: 4.189 [1/3] 
1. 3.107 B R B U' R' L R B' 
2. 5.109 U R U B U' L B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. 4.769 U L B R' B' U' L R' l' r u 
4. (3.047) L R' U' B L' R B R l' 
5. 3.691 U L U' B' L' U' R B' R l' r' 
6. (5.241) L B L R B' U' R B' l u 
7. 5.238 R U L U' B' L' R' B' l' r b' u 
8. 3.571 U R B' U R' U R' L r' b' 
9. 3.293 U R' U R B' L' R L B' l b u 
10. 3.970 U L' R L B' R L' R l' r b 
11. 4.923 R L R' U B' U B R r b 
12. 4.221 U L' U' R B' L B U' R' l r' u


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 62
Sub-4
Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-8
avg of 12: 4.18

Time List:
1. 3.34 B R B U' R' L R B' 
2. 3.96 U R U B U' L B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. 3.64 U L B R' B' U' L R' l' r u 
4. 6.09 L R' U' B L' R B R l' 
5. 4.21 U L U' B' L' U' R B' R l' r' 
6. 5.18 L B L R B' U' R B' l u 
7. 5.24 R U L U' B' L' R' B' l' r b' u 
8. (2.60) U R B' U R' U R' L r' b' 
9. (6.98+) U R' U R B' L' R L B' l b u 
10. 3.38 U L' R L B' R L' R l' r b 
11. 2.73 R L R' U B' U B R r b 
12. 4.07 U L' U' R B' L B U' R' l r' u
I am pretty disappointed about this. So many counting sup-5's!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 10, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 62
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.50[1/3]*

1. 2.96 
2. 4.80 
3. 3.12 
4. 3.01 
5. 3.64 
6. (5.10) 
7. 3.48 
8. 3.60 
9. 3.79 
10. 3.91 
11. (2.63) 
12. 2.72 

Awesome! Finally a good average here. Probably because I warmed up this time.

Results will be up very soon.


----------



## CJK (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 62
Race to sub 4
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 3.96

Time List:
1. 3.52
2. 3.55
3. 4.37 
4. 3.71
5. 3.85
6. 4.41
7. (4.67)
8. (3.05)
9. 4.26
10. 4.28
11. 3.59
12. 4.07


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 10, 2018)

*Round 62 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.19 - @applezfall 
2. 2.60 - @Ghost Cuber 
3. 2.63 - @CornerCutter 

*Round 63 - *(ends Friday, March 16)
1. U L R L' B' U L B r 
2. L B' U L' R' L' B' L R l' b 
3. R B' U R L' B' R' U l' b' u 
4. U L' R' U' R' L' B' U' r' b' u' 
5. L B' U L' B' R' B' R l' b u 
6. U R U B' L' U B' R l r' b' u 
7. U' B L' B L' U B R r' b' 
8. U B' L' U B' R B' R' l r' b' 
9. U L' B' U L' B R U L' l' r b' 
10. U R' B U R' L' U B R u 
11. L R B' R L' B U L' l u' 
12. U R U' R' B' L' U R' l' r b 

You just made it in @CJK.

I've been doing much more pyraminx lately.


----------



## CJK (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 63
Race to sub 4
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 3.80

Time List:
1. 3.84
2. 3.66
3. 3.78
4. (2.72)
5. 4.07
6. 4.20
7. 3.79
8. 3.54
9. 5.15
10. (5.51)
11. 2.88
12. 3.13

counting 5 
counting 2 

Maybe I should make two Ao12 every two weeks, it seems to work


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 63
Sub 5.1
avg of 12: 4.62 1/3

Time List:
1. 3.61 
2. 4.74 
3. 5.54 
4. (6.64)
5. 4.83 
6. 5.27 
7. (2.15) 
8. 4.64 
9. 3.05 
10. 5.59 
11. 5.21 
12. 3.75


----------



## applezfall (Mar 15, 2018)

round 63
sub 2.9
xman bell
l4e
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-15
avg of 12: 2.847

Time List:
1. (2.455) U L R L' B' U L B r 
2. (3.893) L B' U L' R' L' B' L R l' b 
3. 2.509 R B' U R L' B' R' U l' b' u 
4. 3.003 U L' R' U' R' L' B' U' r' b' u' 
5. 3.203 L B' U L' B' R' B' R l' b u 
6. 2.820 U R U B' L' U B' R l r' b' u 
7. 2.892 U' B L' B L' U B R r' b' 
8. 2.511 U B' L' U B' R B' R' l r' b' 
9. 3.001 U L' B' U L' B R U L' l' r b' 
10. 2.980 U R' B U R' L' U B R u 
11. 2.708 L R B' R L' B U L' l u' 
12. 2.843 U R U' R' B' L' U R' l' r b


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 15, 2018)

Round 63
sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-15
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 5.00 U L R L' B' U L B r 
2. 3.21 L B' U L' R' L' B' L R l' b 
3. 5.41+ R B' U R L' B' R' U l' b' u 
4. 3.63 U L' R' U' R' L' B' U' r' b' u' 
5. 3.36 L B' U L' B' R' B' R l' b u 
6. 5.29 U R U B' L' U B' R l r' b' u 
7. 3.37 U' B L' B L' U B R r' b' 
8. (DNF(5.00)) U B' L' U B' R B' R' l r' b' 
9. DNF(6.79) U L' B' U L' B R U L' l' r b' 
10. 5.10 U R' B U R' L' U B R u 
11. 3.47 L R B' R L' B U L' l u' 
12. (3.20) U R U' R' B' L' U R' l' r b
LOL another DNF. On one of them, I forgot to input the time and reset the timer.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 63
sub 4.3
xman bell

avg of 12: 4.085 [2/3] 

Time List:
1. 3.453 U L R L' B' U L B r 
2. 4.112 L B' U L' R' L' B' L R l' b 
3. 4.950 R B' U R L' B' R' U l' b' u 
4. 3.172 U L' R' U' R' L' B' U' r' b' u' 
5. 4.939 L B' U L' B' R' B' R l' b u 
6. 5.162 U R U B' L' U B' R l r' b' u 
7. 3.549 U' B L' B L' U B R r' b' 
8. (3.027) U B' L' U B' R B' R' l r' b' 
9. 4.808 U L' B' U L' B R U L' l' r b' 
10. 3.216 U R' B U R' L' U B R u 
11. (5.960+) L R B' R L' B U L' l u' 
12. 3.493 U R U' R' B' L' U R' l' r b

aghh that +2


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry guys, results will be up tomorrow.


----------



## The Cubinator (Mar 19, 2018)

Round 63
Sub 4
Stickerless X-Man Bell
avg of 12: 4.16

Time List:
1. 3.51
2. 4.28 
3. 4.20
4. 4.08
5. 3.58
6. 4.82
7. 4.47
8. 3.90
9. 3.84 
10. (DNF(4.31))
11. 4.93
12. (3.51)


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 20, 2018)

*Round 63 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.15 - @cubeshepherd 
2. 2.45 - @applezfall 
3. 2.60 - @CornerCutter 

*Round 64 - *(ends Friday, March 23)

1. U' B R U L' R' B U' l' r b u'
2. B' U L' R U' L R U l' b'
3. U' R' B' U R' U R' L l r' b
4. U' R' B' L U L B' U r b
5. U' R L B' U L' B' U B' r'
6. B L B U' R' U' B' U' l' r' b' u'
7. U R L' B R' B' L U' r b' u
8. U R L R' U B R B l' r' u
9. U' B R L' B' U B' L l b u
10. B R' B R U' R B U l' r' b u'
11. U L R B R' L R' L' l' b u
12. R' U R' U L' R B' L' l b' u'

I'll add mine in later and finish the results.


----------



## applezfall (Mar 20, 2018)

r64
sub 2.9
l4e
xman bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-20
avg of 12: 2.647

Time List:
1. 2.675 U' B R U L' R' B U' l' r b u' 
2. 2.592 B' U L' R U' L R U l' b' 
3. 3.054 U' R' B' U R' U R' L l r' b 
4. (5.132) U' R' B' L U L B' U r b 
5. 2.456 U' R L B' U L' B' U B' r' 
6. (1.523) B L B U' R' U' B' U' l' r' b' u' 
7. 1.989 U R L' B R' B' L U' r b' u 
8. 2.743 U R L R' U B R B l' r' u 
9. 2.598 U' B R L' B' U B' L l b u 
10. 2.533 B R' B R U' R B U l' r' b u' 
11. 3.041 U L R B R' L R' L' l' b u 
12. 2.790 R' U R' U L' R B' L' l b' u'


----------



## The Cubinator (Mar 20, 2018)

Intuitive L4E/LBL
Stickerless Bell
Sub-4
avg of 12: 4.08

Time List:
1. 3.39 
2. 4.26 
3. 4.46 
4. 2.79 
5. 4.47 
6. 3.90 
7. (1.83) 
8. 4.08 
9. 4.89 
10. (5.02) 
11. 4.84 
12. 3.67


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

Round 64
Sub 5.1
avg of 12: 5.22

Time List:
1. (6.21) 
2. 5.13 
3. 4.79 
4. 5.50 
5. (3.03) 
6. 5.90 
7. 3.96 
8. 6.16 
9. 5.40 
10. 6.15
11. 5.60 
12. 3.57 

Well, that did not go so good. Way to many 6's and high 5's, but I will try again next week for the sub 5.1.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 64
sub-4
Bell
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-24
avg of 12: 4.59

Time List:
1. 4.69 U' B R U L' R' B U' l' r b u' 
2. 7.02 B' U L' R U' L R U l' b' 
3. 3.77 U' R' B' U R' U R' L l r' b 
4. 4.30 U' R' B' L U L B' U r b 
5. 6.24 U' R L B' U L' B' U B' r' 
6. 4.49 B L B U' R' U' B' U' l' r' b' u' 
7. (2.47) U R L' B R' B' L U' r b' u 
8. 3.76 U R L R' U B R B l' r' u 
9. 2.85 U' B R L' B' U B' L l b u 
10. 2.73 B R' B R U' R B U l' r' b u' 
11. 6.02+ U L R B R' L R' L' l' b u 
12. (DNF(4.80)) R' U R' U L' R B' L' l b' u'
I definitely should have warmed up more.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 24, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 63
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.69[2/3]*

1. 3.92 
2. 3.76 
3. 3.84 
4. 3.84 
5. (4.85) 
6. 4.13 
7. 2.93 
8. 4.12 
9. 3.56 
10. (2.60) 
11. 3.56 
12. 3.21


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 24, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 64
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.83*

1. 4.29 
2. (5.31) 
3. 3.95 
4. 3.61 
5. 3.84 
6. 3.60 
7. (1.83) 
8. 4.48 
9. 4.04 
10. 3.73 
11. 4.15 
12. 2.63 

 guess it wasn't my time to graduate. I'll try again next week. Nice single though!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 24, 2018)

*Round 64 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 1.52 - @applezfall
2. 1.83 - @The Cubinator
2. 1.83 - @CornerCutter

*Round 65 - *(ends Friday, March 30)
1. U B L' R B' L R B' L r' u
2. B' R B R L' R L' B r' b u
3. U L' B U R L' U' R l' b u'
4. L' R' U B' L' R U L b u'
5. L' B' U' L' U R U L' u
6. B' R U' L' R' L U' R' l r' u
7. U' L B U' R' B R B l' r b u'
8. U' L R' B' U' B R' L l b' u
9. U B' L' R U' R' B U' l b
10. U' R' U' R' B R L' R r b'
11. U R' B U' L' U L' B R l u
12. U' B' R L' U' R B' U B' l r b u'

Tied singles this week! That was a nice scramble!

Congrats to @applezfall for graduating Sub-2.9! Awesome job!

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> 2. 1.83 - @cubeshepherd


Thank you for giving me credit for a time that I did not get, but that time belongs to @The Cubinator. So congrats to him for tying the second best time. Thank you also for getting the new scrambles and results up.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you for giving me credit for a time that I did not get, but that time belongs to @The Cubinator. So congrats to him for tying the second best time. Thank you also for getting the new scrambles and results up.


Oops, my bad. Thanks.

Your welcome.


----------



## applezfall (Mar 25, 2018)

Cool I also got a 3.24 average


----------



## applezfall (Mar 25, 2018)

r65
l4e
sub 2.7
xman bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-25
avg of 12: 2.652

Time List:
1. (4.361) U B L' R B' L R B' L r' u 
2. 2.379 B' R B R L' R L' B r' b u 
3. 2.205 U L' B U R L' U' R l' b u' 
4. 3.175 L' R' U B' L' R U L b u' 
5. 2.787 L' B' U' L' U R U L' u 
6. 2.493 B' R U' L' R' L U' R' l r' u 
7. 2.893 U' L B U' R' B R B l' r b u' 
8. 2.380 U' L R' B' U' B R' L l b' u 
9. 2.290 U B' L' R U' R' B U' l b 
10. (2.198) U' R' U' R' B R L' R r b' 
11. 2.723 U R' B U' L' U L' B R l u 
12. 3.192 U' B' R L' U' R B' U B' l r b u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 65
Sub 5.1
avg of 12: 4.90 2/3

Time List:
1. 4.66 
2. 6.02 
3. 3.51 
4. 4.04 
5. (3.37) 
6. (7.08) 
7. 5.74 
8. 4.25 
9. 4.05 
10. 5.49 
11. 5.74 
12. 5.53


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Round 65
sub 6
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-25
avg of 12: 5.42

Time List:
(7.63), 5.21, 4.84, (3.56), 3.99, 5.96, 5.23, 4.92, 5.98, 5.34, 5.98, 6.75

hey @CornerCutter i think i was at 2/3 the last time i did this, do you want to count this as 1/3 or 3/3?


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 26, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Round 65
> sub 6
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-25
> avg of 12: 5.42
> ...


I might have your results saved. I will check and you can do 3/3 if you want.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 26, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I might have your results saved. I will check and you can do 3/3 if you want.


In the Round 61 results theyre there


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 26, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> In the Round 61 results theyre there


Yes, your 3/3!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Mar 26, 2018)

haven't really practiced last 2 weeks because of clock, I'll practise again soon
Round 65
sub 4.3
xman bell
l4e 

avg of 12: 4.410

1. 4.368 U B L' R B' L R B' L r' u 
2. 3.516 B' R B R L' R L' B r' b u 
3. (8.406+) U L' B U R L' U' R l' b u' 
4. 5.217 L' R' U B' L' R U L b u' 
5. (2.898) L' B' U' L' U R U L' u 
6. 4.308 B' R U' L' R' L U' R' l r' u 
7. 4.975 U' L B U' R' B R B l' r b u' 
8. 3.647 U' L R' B' U' B R' L l b' u 
9. 5.239 U B' L' R U' R' B U' l b 
10. 4.823 U' R' U' R' B R L' R r b' 
11. 4.756 U R' B U' L' U L' B R l u 
12. 3.249 U' B' R L' U' R B' U B' l r b u'


----------



## The Cubinator (Mar 28, 2018)

V-First
X-Man Bell
Sub 4
avg of 12: 3.91

Time List:
1. 4.10 
2. 3.39 
3. 4.28 
4. (4.96) 
5. 3.96 
6. 4.74 
7. 3.97 
8. 3.94 
9. 3.77 
10. (2.96) 
11. 3.44 
12. 3.55 
Yes, Sub-4! I didn't really like these scrambles, I'm surprised I got decent times on them.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

The Cubinator said:


> V-First
> X-Man Bell
> Sub 4
> avg of 12: 3.91
> ...



Welcome to speedsolving!


----------



## E-Cuber (Mar 28, 2018)

intuitive L4E
X-man bell
sub-5
avg of 12: 4.33

Time List:
1. 3.54 B L U' L R U' B U' l' r' b 
2. 5.17 U L R B' U' R' L B' U r' b' u 
3. (9.46) U L B' R' B L U' L' l 
4. 4.51 L R U' B' R L U' L' l' r u' 
5. 3.90 B R L B R L B L' b u' 
6. 5.04 R B' R U' B U B' L' l' r b u 
7. 4.20 R U' B L B R U R l' r' u' 
8. 3.15 U L' U' B' U' B' U' B' U' l' b' u 
9. 5.30 R' B R U R L' B U l' r u' 
10. 3.27 R U R' B U B U' R l' r' b' u' 
11. (2.37) U' R U B L' B' L' R l' r' b' 
12. 5.20 R B R L U' B R B l r' b u

good!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 30, 2018)

R65, sub 6? (or whatever I was racing to before)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-30
avg of 12: 6.461

Time List:
4.685, (4.612), 9.775+, 5.312, 6.253, 6.482, (11.093), 8.737, 6.436, 4.944, 6.097, 5.884


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 31, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 65
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.93*

1. 3.35 
2. 3.43 
3. 3.84 
4. 5.60 
5. 3.40 
6. (3.11) 
7. 3.72 
8. 3.99 
9. 4.24 
10. 4.44 
11. 3.31 
12. (5.63) 

I'm actually happy with these solves. It was a really good average, but that counting 5 wrecked it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 1, 2018)

*Round 65 Results*


*Best Singles*
1. 2.19 - @applezfall
2. 2.37 - @E-Cuber
2. 2.89 - @oliviervlcube 

*Round 66 - *(ends Friday, April 6)
1. U' R' B' L U L' U R' l r' b
2. U R' L' R' L' U' L R l b u
3. U L U' R' U L R' L u'
4. L R' L' B R' B L' U B l r' b u
5. L R' U' L U' B R' B l' r' b
6. R' B' U' R' B' U R' L' l' r' b' u'
7. L U L' U' B' U' L U' l r b' u'
8. U L B R' B' R' B L' R' l b' u'
9. B' U' L' B L' U' B' U r b u
10. U R U B L' R' U' B' L l' b
11. U R' U' R B' L' R' B b u
12. B R' U' R L R' U' L l' r b u

Congrats to @JustAnotherGenericCuber for graduating sub-6!

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 66
Sub 5.1
avg of 12: 4.41 3/3 YES! Time to move on to sub 4.8

Time List:
1. 4.14 
2. 3.97 
3. 5.17 
4. 5.21 
5. 4.00 
6. (2.85) 
7. (5.41) 
8. 3.09 
9. 4.89 
10. 5.12
11. 4.30 
12. 4.17


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 1, 2018)

Round 66


avg of 12: 4.45
sub-5
Xman-bell
Method: Intuitive L4E
Time List:
1. (2.96) R B' U R' B' R L B r b' u' 
2. 4.24 L' U L' U R' L' B L l r b 
3. 4.08 U' R L' U R' B' L' R' l r b' u' 
4. (8.74+) U R U L U' B' R L l' r b' u 
5. 4.92 U B L B' L B' U' R' r' u 
6. 4.22 U' L' B' U R' L' B' R r' b 
7. 3.79 U R' L B U L' B L R l' b u 
8. 3.53 L B U' B L U R' B l r b u 
9. 7.39 U L U' L R' B L' U L' l r' b' u' 
10. 3.36 L' U R' L' R B' U' B' l' r b' 
11. 4.88 R' U L R L' B' L' B l b' u 
12. 4.08 U R' L R' U R' L' R' l' b' u


----------



## The Cubinator (Apr 2, 2018)

Round 66
L4E
Cosmic Bell
Sub4
avg of 12: 3.68

Time List:
1. 2.93 
2. 3.93 
3. 3.38 
4. 3.99 
5. 4.83 
6. 3.05 
7. 3.00 
8. 4.05 
9. 4.59 
10. 3.01 
11. (2.44) 
12. (6.15) 
Wow! I guess I have really been improving. Or it's just cause I got a cosmic bell. Either way, I am really happy with this average. Hopefully I can graduate sub4 next week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

E-Cuber said:


> Round 66
> L4E
> X-man bell
> Sub-5
> ...


Out of curiosity, did you already compete in round 66, because there is a post from you that you posted on Sunday with the same round number. Great job getting sub 4, but if you already knew the scrambles then that would have been pretty easy for you to get sub 4 , and I am not sure if this average will fully count, if the scrambles are the same, due to the fact that you are only aloud to compete once with the given scrambles for each week. 

I do not know if any of what I said is the case for you, but since all the scrambles that I compared are pretty much the same but a few of them have a move or two removed, I can not fully know if they are the same scrambles or not (and to be clear, I did not compare all scrambles, but only half or so).


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Out of curiosity, did you already compete in round 66, because there is a post from you that you posted on Sunday with the same round number. Great job getting sub 4, but if you already knew the scrambles then that would have been pretty easy for you to get sub 4 , and I am not sure if this average will fully count, if the scrambles are the same, due to the fact that you are only aloud to compete once with the given scrambles for each week.
> 
> I do not know if any of what I said is the case for you, but since all the scrambles that I compared are pretty much the same but a few of them have a move or two removed, I can not fully know if they are the same scrambles or not (and to be clear, I did not compare all scrambles, but only half or so).


He's my brother and he thought a new round was out but noticed he did Round 66 twice


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll compete this evening


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 66
L4E
Xman Bell
Sub4.3

I don't practice pyraminx anymore, so this average is decent
avg of 12: 4.289

Time List:
1. 3.271 U' R' B' L U L' U R' l r' b 
2. (5.879) U R' L' R' L' U' L R l b u 
3. (2.558) U L U' R' U L R' L u' 
4. 5.566 L R' L' B R' B L' U B l r' b u 
5. 4.199 L R' U' L U' B R' B l' r' b 
6. 5.551 R' B' U' R' B' U R' L' l' r' b' u' 
7. 4.789 L U L' U' B' U' L U' l r b' u' 
8. 4.901 U L B R' B' R' B L' R' l b' u' 
9. 4.918 B' U' L' B L' U' B' U r b u 
10. 3.594 U R U B L' R' U' B' L l' b 
11. 3.096 U R' U' R B' L' R' B b u 
12. 3.000 B R' U' R L R' U' L l' r b u


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 66
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-7
avg of 12: 3.57 [1/3]

Time List:
1. 3.70 U' R' B' L U L' U R' l r' b
2. 2.89 U R' L' R' L' U' L R l b u
3. (2.25) U L U' R' U L R' L u'
4. 3.62 L R' L' B R' B L' U B l r' b u
5. 4.94 L R' U' L U' B R' B l' r' b
6. 2.56 R' B' U' R' B' U R' L' l' r' b' u'
7. (5.32) L U L' U' B' U' L U' l r b' u'
8. 4.20 U L B R' B' R' B L' R' l b' u'
9. 3.28 B' U' L' B L' U' B' U r b u
10. 3.47 U R U B L' R' U' B' L l' b
11. 3.22 U R' U' R B' L' R' B b u
12. 3.84 B R' U' R L R' U' L l' r b u
Really nice average! Sorry for being late.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

How are new scrambles looking @CornerCutter? No rush but I just thought I would check. Thank you very much.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 9, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 66
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.55*

1. 3.08 
2. 2.82 
3. 3.64 
4. 3.95 
5. 4.07 
6. 4.12 
7. 3.64 
8. (5.17) 
9. 3.37 
10. (2.80) 
11. 3.19 
12. 3.62 

I actually tried to post this on Saturday, but something happened with my internet and then I forgot.

Sorry about that @cubeshepherd.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 9, 2018)

*Round 66 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.25 - @Ghost Cuber 
2. 2.44 - @The Cubinator 
2. 2.55 - @oliviervlcube

*Round 67 - *(ends Friday, April 13)
1. U B L' U' R' L' B' R B' u' 
2. L R L U' R L' R U l' r u 
3. U' B R B' U R' B U' B' r 
4. U R L' U R B' U' L l' r' b' u 
5. R' L' B R' B L R' B l 
6. L U L' U B' L' R' U l r b' u' 
7. U B R' B L' B' U' L l b' u' 
8. U R' U' L' R U' L R' U' l' 
9. U' L R U' L B' U' R B l r 
10. U' L' U R' U L' B U' l b' u 
11. U' B L B U B' L' U' l' r b' u' 
12. U L' B' R' B R' B' R L' l r' b' u' 

How is the Cosmic Bell @The Cubinator? Is it worth $30?

Thanks for putting up with me guys.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks for putting up with me guys.





CornerCutter said:


> Sorry about that @cubeshepherd.


Honestly it is not a bid deal at all, but I/we do appreciate you keeping up with this thread, and a delay here and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

Round 67
Sub 5.1 3/3 New Goal for next week.
avg of 12: 4.37

Time List:
1. (5.08)
2. 3.78
3. 3.97
4. 4.51 
5. 5.00 
6. 4.88 
7. (3.11) 
8. 4.31 
9. 4.26 
10. 4.41 
11. 4.74 
12. 3.88


----------



## The Cubinator (Apr 10, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> How is the Cosmic Bell @The Cubinator? Is it worth $30?


Yes, it definitely is. Its much better than my other bell, but keep in mind my other bell is very broken in and past its prime. The cosmic bell is amazing though.


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Round 67
sub-5
method:L4E
X-man bell

avg of 12: 4.98


Time List:
1. 5.03 R L R L R L' B' R l' 
2. 4.69 L' U' R B L R' L R' l' r b' 
3. (3.56) U' B R U B U' R U l b 
4. 5.60 U R' L' B' U' B L' U' l r' b 
5. 5.28 U R' L' B' R' B' L' U b 
6. 7.09 R' L B L' B U' L' B l r u' 
7. (7.14) U L' R U' L B R' B' r' u 
8. 3.78 U L U R' B' U L B' r' u' 
9. 4.04 L' U' B L' U' L R' L' l' r b u 
10. 5.87 L' U' B U' R L U B b' u 
11. 4.12 L B U' R' B' L' R' B l' u 
12. 4.30 L' R' L B L' B R' B l u


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 13, 2018)

happy with this. i accidentally overlubed my xman bell, but it's sooooo smooth and stable and i don't overshoot. It gives me good control over the cube.

round 67
xman bell
sub 4.3
l4e 

avg of 12: 3.896

Time List:
1. 3.554 U B L' U' R' L' B' R B' u' 
2. 3.955 L R L U' R L' R U l' r u 
3. 2.819 U' B R B' U R' B U' B' r 
4. 3.373 U R L' U R B' U' L l' r' b' u 
5. 4.120 R' L' B R' B L R' B l 
6. 4.600 L U L' U B' L' R' U l r b' u' 
7. (2.602) U B R' B L' B' U' L l b' u' 
8. (5.366) U R' U' L' R U' L R' U' l' 
9. 4.907 U' L R U' L B' U' R B l r 
10. 4.238 U' L' U R' U L' B U' l b' u 
11. 4.248 U' B L B U B' L' U' l' r b' u' 
12. 3.149 U L' B' R' B R' B' R L' l r' b' u'


----------



## The Cubinator (Apr 13, 2018)

Rd 67
The Cubinator
Cosmic Bell
L4E
Sub4
avg of 12: 3.87

Time List:
1. 3.45 U' R U R' U' R' U' B r b u 
2. 3.70 L' U B' U B' U L R' l r' u 
3. 3.15 L U' B L U' B U B U' l r b' u' 
4. 4.25 L' B' R L U B U L l r b u 
5. 4.69 U L R' U' L' R' L' U' L l r' b u 
6. (5.58) R L U' B' L U' R' B l' b' u' 
7. (3.05) R' B U B' L' B' U B u' 
8. 3.89 R L' U L B R' L' B' r b u' 
9. 4.15 B' R' U' B' R' B L' R' l' r' b' u 
10. 4.03 B U' R L' U' R B U' r b' 
11. 3.55 U' L' U L R U' L' U' r' b u' 
12. 3.82 U R' L B' U' R' B' U r' b' u'
This is 3/3 so i will be doing sub 3.7 now.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 16, 2018)

I should have let you guys know sooner but my competition was this weekend. I'll try to have results up today.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I'll try to have results up today.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2018)

*Round 67 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.60 - @oliviervlcube 
2. 3.05 - @The Cubinator
3. 3.11 - @cubeshepherd 

*Round 68 - *(ends Friday, April 20)
1. R' U B' R' U' L R' B' r 
2. L' U R' U L' U' L' U' R b' 
3. B R' B L R B' L B' l' r' b 
4. U' B' L U' R' B U B r b' u 
5. U L' U R B L' U' B' R' l' r b u' 
6. L U' B' U' R B' R U' B l r' b' u 
7. L' U B' R' U' B' U' B l r' u' 
8. U R B' R' U L' R U' l r' b' 
9. U L' U R B' R U B' l' r b u 
10. L R' U' B' L R' U' R' B l r' 
11. B R U L' R L B' R b' 
12. R U' L' B R' L B' L l r b 

Congrats to @cubeshepherd Sub-5.1, @E-Cuber Sub-5, and @The Cubinator Sub-4, for graduating!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2018)

Round 68
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.65 0/3

Time List:
1. (3.01)
2. (5.87) 
3. 4.48 
4. 4.89 
5. 4.50 
6. 5.65 
7. 4.92 
8. 4.23 
9. 4.69 
10. 4.77 
11. 4.57 
12. 3.83


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 17, 2018)

Round 68
Sub-4.5
intuitive L4E
x-man bell
avg of 12: 4.67

Time List:
1. (2.92) U L B L R' L U' L R' r' b' u' 
2. 3.92 R L U L U R L' U R l r b' u' 
3. 4.38 U L' B' L' B R' B' L l' r' b' 
4. 3.96 L R B U' L' U B' L l b u' 
5. 4.04 U R' B' L B' R' U L' r b u 
6. 6.28 U R L' R U' B L' U r b' 
7. (7.56+) U' B' R L R' U B' L l u' 
8. 3.93 L U' R' L' U' R U' R' L' l' r' b u 
9. 5.63 U L' B' U L' B L R l b' u' 
10. 7.21 B' U' R U' R U L' R' l r b' u 
11. 2.96 L' R' B R U' B' R' B r' 
12. 4.42 R' U' R' L' U L' U L' r

Fail


----------



## The Cubinator (Apr 17, 2018)

The Cubinator
Cosmic Bell
L4E
sub 3.5
avg of 12: 3.65

Time List:
1. (2.24) U L B U' L' U B L' U l r u
2. 2.84 L U L' U L B' R L l' r u
3. 3.00 L R B' L U R' L' R l r' b u
4. 4.13 U B' L U' R' U R' U R l' u'
5. 3.69 U L' U B' R L' B' R' U' r' b u'
6. 3.85 L U B U' B' R' B' L l b u
7. 3.67 U B L' R U' B' L B' U' l' r u'
8. 3.37 R U R' U' B L' U' B' r b'
9. (5.18) U B' R U' B' R' B' L r' b' u
10. 3.88 U L U' L' B R' B R U l' r' b' u
11. 3.95 U L R L' R' L' R L' r u'
12. 4.10 L R U' L' R L B' U' u'
Probably should have done better, almost got sub 3.5. Btw check out my 1.67 official single:


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 18, 2018)

r68
l4e
xman bell
sub 4.3

i should have gotten a 2.3/4 on the 3rd scramble rip, that 7 was unfortunate and all those counting 6's and 5's made my average really bad 

avg of 12: 4.580

Time List:
1. 3.173 R' U B' R' U' L R' B' r 
2. (3.085) L' U R' U L' U' L' U' R b' 
3. 3.630 B R' B L R B' L B' l' r' b 
4. 5.191 U' B' L U' R' B U B r b' u 
5. 4.814 U L' U R B L' U' B' R' l' r b u' 
6. 6.575 L U' B' U' R B' R U' B l r' b' u 
7. 6.116+ L' U B' R' U' B' U' B l r' u' 
8. 3.358 U R B' R' U L' R U' l r' b' 
9. (7.828) U L' U R B' R U B' l' r b u 
10. 3.645 L R' U' B' L R' U' R' B l r' 
11. 3.716 B R U L' R L B' R b' 
12. 5.583 R U' L' B R' L B' L l r b


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 68
Sub-4
L4E
Cosmic Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-21
avg of 12: 4.98

Time List:
1. 3.21 R' U B' R' U' L R' B' r 
2. 5.94+ L' U R' U L' U' L' U' R b' 
3. 7.57 B R' B L R B' L B' l' r' b 
4. (DNF(3.72)) U' B' L U' R' B U B r b' u 
5. 6.34 U L' U R B L' U' B' R' l' r b u' 
6. 5.60 L U' B' U' R B' R U' B l r' b' u 
7. 6.12 L' U B' R' U' B' U' B l r' u' 
8. 2.94 U R B' R' U L' R U' l r' b' 
9. 5.51 U L' U R B' R U B' l' r b u 
10. 3.80 L R' U' B' L R' U' R' B l r' 
11. 2.75 B R U L' R L B' R b' 
12. (2.50) R U' L' B R' L B' L l r b
LOL


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 22, 2018)

*Round 68 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.24 - @The Cubinator
2. 2.50 - @Ghost Cuber 
3. 2.92 - @E-Cuber 

*Round 69 - *(ends Friday, April 27)
1. U' R' U B R' U' B' U' b u' 
2. U' B R L' B' R B' R' l r' 
3. U B L' R' L' U B R' l r' b' u' 
4. L' R' B' U' R L' B' L' l' r' b u 
5. U R L B' R' B U' R' l' 
6. R' B L B' U L' B' R' r 
7. U' B L' U L' B U L' l r' b' u' 
8. U' R' L U' B' R L' U l r b u 
9. U' R' U B R' L U B' l r u 
10. L' R U' L' R' U R' L r b 
11. U' R U' L' B' L' R' U' 
12. U R' B L' B' U' L' U L l 

I'll compete in all the rounds this week. I had a test yesterday(passed) so I haven't cubed much all week.


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

avg of 12: 4.33
Intuitive L4E
X-man bell
Sub-4.5
Time List:

1. 5.38 L' B' U L R B' L R' r 
2. 4.12 U R B R' B U R B' R r' b' 
3. 3.76 L' R' B' R' L' U B' R b u 
4. 3.09 B R L' U' B L R L l' r b' u' 
5. 5.52 U R' B' L' B' R' L U r' 
6. 3.89 U' R' U' R U' R B' U' R l b u' 
7. 4.68 R L' U R L' B L' R l' r' b' 
8. 5.57 L U R' U B' L' U L' 
9. 3.39 U' R U' R L R' L B' r b' u 
10. 3.94 L R L' U B R L' B l' r' u 
11. (5.92) L' R L R' L R' U L R l' b' u 
12. (2.17) R' B U' L' B' L' R' L' l r' b' u'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 69
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-22
avg of 12: 3.44 [1/3]

Time List:
1. 3.13 U' R' U B R' U' B' U' b u' 
2. 4.20 U' B R L' B' R B' R' l r' 
3. 3.35 U B L' R' L' U B R' l r' b' u' 
4. 3.04 L' R' B' U' R L' B' L' l' r' b u 
5. 4.20 U R L B' R' B U' R' l' 
6. (2.82) R' B L B' U L' B' R' r 
7. (4.89) U' B L' U L' B U L' l r' b' u' 
8. 3.25 U' R' L U' B' R L' U l r b u 
9. 2.89 U' R' U B R' L U B' l r u 
10. 3.30 L' R U' L' R' U R' L r b 
11. 4.24 U' R U' L' B' L' R' U' 
12. 2.84 U R' B L' B' U' L' U L l
Solid average.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 69
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.23 1/3 Pretty good average, and all sub 5.

Time List:
1. 4.61
2. 4.73 
3. 4.15 
4. (4.86) 
5. (2.65) 
6. 4.64 
7. 4.26 
8. 4.24 
9. 4.20 
10. 3.33 
11. 4.45 
12. 3.65 

Congratulations @CornerCutter on passing the test, and thank you for the scrambles.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 69
L4E
xman bell
sub 4.3 

avg of 12: 3.951

Time List:
1. 3.683 U' R' U B R' U' B' U' b u' 
2. 4.494 U' B R L' B' R B' R' l r' 
3. 5.772 U B L' R' L' U B R' l r' b' u' 
4. 3.812 L' R' B' U' R L' B' L' l' r' b u 
5. 3.047 U R L B' R' B U' R' l' 
6. 3.576 R' B L B' U L' B' R' r 
7. (6.037) U' B L' U L' B U L' l r' b' u' 
8. 3.822 U' R' L U' B' R L' U l r b u 
9. 3.528 U' R' U B R' L U B' l r u 
10. 4.362 L' R U' L' R' U R' L r b 
11. (2.966) U' R U' L' B' L' R' U' 
12. 3.411 U R' B L' B' U' L' U L l


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

Round 69
Probably beginners method
Qiyi something
Sub 15
(36.906)
13.717
14.517
25.978
7.784
6.895
20.305+
19.950
15.834
20.810
8.950
(3.696) (NEW PB!!!)
ao12: 15.474(so close!)


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 29, 2018)

*Round 69 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.17 - @E-Cuber
2. 2.65 - @cubeshepherd 
3. 2.82 - @Ghost Cuber

*Round 70 - *(ends Friday, May 5)
1. U' R U R' U L' U' B u 
2. L' B U R L' B R L l' r' b 
3. U' L' U B' U' B U R r' b' 
4. U' B' L' U L' R' B' L l' b u 
5. U L B' L' R' L U B' l 
6. L' R' U B' U R' U B l' b u' 
7. U' L U' B R U' R B' l r' b' u' 
8. R L' B' U B R' U B l' r b 
9. U R' B' L' B' R' L' R' B' l 
10. R' L' U' B' L U B' L' r b 
11. R' L B U' R L B' L l' u' 
12. U L R' B R B L' R L l' r u' 

I'll catch up tomorrow. All I did was 5x5 and Mega today. Oh, and I forgot to say how I did at my competition. I got 4.41 4.43, and 4.66 averages the other week, but the scrambles were pretty hard. 

Good luck!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 70
Cube: qiyi pyraminx
Method: lbl
Sub 15
ao12: 13.84 
Times:
(6.320)
18.036
7.336
16.946
(19.999+) (best sub 20 +2 ever)
13.749
19.294
11.111 (LOL)
9.401
12.868
13.479
16.177+


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 29, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Round 70
> Cube: qiyi pyraminx
> Method: lbl
> Sub 15
> ...


that sub 20 lol!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 70
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.00 2/3

Time List:
1. (1.49) Yes, nice scramble : )
2. 4.44 
3. 3.94 
4. 4.77 
5. 3.70 
6. 3.09 
7. 3.93 
8. 4.54
9. 3.05
10. (5.66) 
11. 4.61 
12. 3.91


----------



## E-Cuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 70
Sub-4.5
L4E
X-man bell
avg of 12: 4.41

Time List:
1. (1.65) U L B' U' L B L' B l' r b'
2. 2.46 U' B' L' R L' R U' R' l' u
3. 4.09 U R' B L U' R B L U l' r b u'
4. 3.92 B R' L R' L B' R' L l' r b' u'
5. 4.36 B U' R' U R' U' B U' l r b u'
6. 6.27 R' L' B R' B R' B R' l' r' b u'
7. 6.62 R' L' B' R U B R B' l r b' u'
8. (8.65) L' U L' U L' B' R B' l' r' u
9. 3.63 L B' R' U' L' B' L' R' l' r' b
10. 4.78 U L B L U L' B L' l' r b'
11. 5.15 U L' R' U B' L' B R' B b
12. 2.77 U R L' R U R' U L' r' b

Pretty much junk.... except for that sub-2


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Roung 70
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-30
avg of 12: 4.20

Time List:
1. (1.94) U' R U R' U L' U' B u 
2. 3.98 L' B U R L' B R L l' r' b 
3. 3.30 U' L' U B' U' B U R r' b' 
4. 3.95 U' B' L' U L' R' B' L l' b u 
5. (6.79) U L B' L' R' L U B' l 
6. 2.66 L' R' U B' U R' U B l' b u' 
7. 5.08 U' L U' B R U' R B' l r' b' u' 
8. 6.08 R L' B' U B R' U B l' r b 
9. 4.83 U R' B' L' B' R' L' R' B' l 
10. 4.42 R' L' U' B' L U B' L' r b 
11. 3.61 R' L B U' R L B' L l' u' 
12. 4.09 U L R' B R B L' R L l' r u'
Good start, horrible middle, average end.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 2, 2018)

round 70
l4e
bell
sub 4.3 (for like 23840 months already)

avg of 12: 4.423

Time List:
1. (1.985) U' R U R' U L' U' B u 
2. 5.376 L' B U R L' B R L l' r' b 
3. 2.802 U' L' U B' U' B U R r' b' 
4. 4.648 U' B' L' U L' R' B' L l' b u 
5. 4.111 U L B' L' R' L U B' l 
6. 5.047 L' R' U B' U R' U B l' b u' 
7. 5.801 U' L U' B R U' R B' l r' b' u' 
8. (6.207) R L' B' U B R' U B l' r b 
9. 4.800 U R' B' L' B' R' L' R' B' l 
10. 3.562 R' L' U' B' L U B' L' r b 
11. 4.539 R' L B U' R L B' L l' u' 
12. 3.542 U L R' B R B L' R L l' r u'

i should really start practicing again. rip


----------



## MCuber (May 5, 2018)

Round 70
Sub-6
Ao12: 7.108

1. 9.681
2. 7.358
3. 6.252
4. 8.103
5. 6.882+
6. 6.120
7. 7.447
8. 7.729
9. 7.703
10. 7.572
11. 5.594
12. 7.197


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 67
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.67[2/3]*

1. 2.78 
2. 3.66 
3. 2.85 
4. 4.16 
5. 3.43 
6. (6.59) 
7. (2.64) 
8. 2.78 
9. 4.80 
10. 4.30 
11. 3.95 
12. 4.01 

I'm back! I haven't cubed much at all the past few weeks so I'm very surprised how well I did. I only did 10 warm up solves. I'm working on the other rounds now.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 68
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.85*

1. (3.24) 
2. 3.40 
3. 4.48 
4. 4.23 
5. 3.40 
6. 4.06 
7. 4.33 
8. 3.57 
9. 4.26 
10. 3.41 
11. (5.09) 
12. 3.34


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 69
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.95*

1. (5.32) 
2. 4.28 
3. 4.87 
4. 2.45 
5. 4.22 
6. 3.01 
7. 4.61 
8. 4.35 
9. 4.43 
10. 3.96 
11. 3.28 
12. (2.07)


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 70
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.90*

1. (2.24) 
2. 3.28 
3. 3.32 
4. 4.51 
5. 3.33 
6. 4.80 
7. (5.67) 
8. 3.96 
9. 3.65 
10. 4.46 
11. 3.93 
12. 3.79 

Didn't loose much of my speed.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2018)

*Round 70 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.49 - @cubeshepherd
2. 1.65 - @E-Cuber
3. 1.94 - @Ghost Cuber

*Round 71 - *(ends Friday, May 11)
1. U B' R L' B' U' B' L' r b u 
2. U L B R L' U' R' B l' 
3. R L' U B R U' R L' b' u' 
4. U L B U R' L R' B' L r' b' 
5. L' R B' L' U B' L R U b 
6. U R B R' L B R B l' r' b' u 
7. U' R U' R' U L' B' L b u 
8. U' L U' L U R' U B r b u 
9. U R' U' B' R' B R' L' B' l b' 
10. U L R' L B' R' L' U' l' r' u 
11. L' U L B L U' R B' b u' 
12. L R' B U' R' L U L r' 

I'm back guys! It feels good to have caught up. Thanks!


----------



## The Cubinator (May 8, 2018)

Cosmic Bell
sub 3.5
avg of 12: 3.41
Round 70
Time List:
1. (1.67) U' L' R U' B' L U B' l r' b' u'
2. 3.43 U' L B L R' L U B l' r' b u'
3. 2.57 L' B L' B R' U L' U' b u
4. 3.20 U B U B R' B R L' b
5. 3.43 U L U' L R' B L' U L' l' b
6. 4.02 U' R' U R' B L U R' u
7. 4.15 U L' R U B' L' U B' L' l r' b u
8. 3.02 U B' R' U B R' L' R l' r' b' u'
9. 3.82 U L B U B' U R U' L l' r b u'
10. 2.97 U R B L B' R' L R' U' b u'
11. 3.53 L' B L' U' R B' L B' U r' b
12. (6.29+) R' L R' U' B U' L' R' l b' u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

Round 71
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.07 3/3 So close to sub 4, but it is sub SR which I will take instead. I guess that it is time to move on to sub 4. 

Time List:
1. 4.12 
2. (2.87) 
3. 4.09 
4. 4.81 
5. 3.79 
6. (5.01) 
7. 3.88 
8. 3.87 
9. 4.28 
10. 4.50
11. 3.05 
12. 4.30


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 9, 2018)

I didn't get my goal last week??


----------



## CornerCutter (May 9, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I didn't get my goal last week??


My mistake.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 9, 2018)

round 71
l4e
xman bell
sub 4.3
avg of 12: 3.959

Time List:
1. (5.151) U B' R L' B' U' B' L' r b u 
2. 3.149 U L B R L' U' R' B l' 
3. 4.427 R L' U B R U' R L' b' u' 
4. 2.891 U L B U R' L R' B' L r' b' 
5. 4.238 L' R B' L' U B' L R U b 
6. 5.144 U R B R' L B R B l' r' b' u 
7. 3.429 U' R U' R' U L' B' L b u 
8. 4.793 U' L U' L U R' U B r b u 
9. (2.534) U R' U' B' R' B R' L' B' l b' 
10. 4.091 U L R' L B' R' L' U' l' r' u 
11. 4.280 L' U L B L U' R B' b u' 
12. 3.144 L R' B U' R' L U L r'

could have been a lot better but at leat i achieved my goal for this week


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

Round 71
Beginner method
Qiyi pyraminx
Sub 15
1_18.915
2_(8.979)
3_12.446
4_12.312
5_15.286
6_12.988
7_14.845
8_14.246
9_(19.601)
10_13.673
11_12.575
12_10.007
Ao12: 13.729
Good average, but it lacks of good solves.


----------



## The Cubinator (May 10, 2018)

Cosmic Bell
Sub-3.5
Round 71
L4E
avg of 12: 3.31

Time List:
1. 3.87 U B' L U L' R' B' U' l' b' u 
2. 2.71 R L' R L B U' R B' l' b' u' 
3. 3.52 L' U L' U' L B U' R U l' b' u 
4. 3.44 U' R' L' B L' B L R' r' 
5. 3.96 L' R B U' L' B R L' l' r u' 
6. (5.59) L' U B' L' R' U' R B' l' r' b' u' 
7. (2.14) L' B L U B' U' B R b 
8. 3.47 U' R B U B L R' L' l r b' 
9. 3.68 U L' U R L B' R' L l r' b u 
10. 2.97 R' L' R U' L' U' B' L' l b 
11. 3.00 U B U' R L' U' R L' l r' b u 
12. 2.50 B' L U R' L' U R' B l r b' u
2/3 to get goal


----------



## CornerCutter (May 12, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 71
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.89*

1. 4.52 
2. 2.29 
3. (6.08) 
4. 4.68 
5. 3.29 
6. 5.71 
7. (1.93) 
8. 4.82 
9. 3.07 
10. 4.06 
11. 4.04 
12. 2.44 

Very inconsistent. Great single though, actually best single of the week.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 12, 2018)

*Round 71 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.93 - @CornerCutter 
2. 2.14 - @The Cubinator 
3. 2.53 - @oliviervlcube 

*Round 72 - *(ends Friday, May 18)
1. R' L' U' R' L' R' U B' L b u 
2. R U R L U R' U' L r u 
3. U B' L' R' L R' U' B L' 
4. U L' U' R' B L' U B' l' r' b u 
5. L' B R L' U B L B U' l u 
6. U L B L R' L' U L B' l r b 
7. L' U' R' L' U R U R' l r' b' u' 
8. L' R' L' B' L' B' U B r 
9. B' R U B' R B U' L l r b 
10. L U' R U R L' B' R 
11. U' L B L R B' R' U R l r b' u 
12. U' B' U L' U' B' R B 

Congrats @cubeshepherd for graduating sub-4.5! GJ going for your SR!

Have fun!


----------



## MCuber (May 13, 2018)

Round 72
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.546

1. 7.174
2. 9.116
3. 4.161
4. 11.413
5. 6.541
6. 6.002
7. 7.517
8. 3.714
9. 8.485
10. 3.647
11. 7.099
12. 5.646


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 72
Sub 4
avg of 12: 3.40 1/3 Nice scrambles O, and single.

Time List:
1. 3.37
2. 3.16 
3. 2.54
4. 3.97 
5. 3.17 
6. 4.23 
7. (4.25) 
8. 4.11 
9. 3.59 
10. 3.87 
11. 2.02 
12. (1.28)


----------



## tnk351 (May 13, 2018)

Round 72
Beginner method
Sub 15
Qiyi pyraminx
1_9.454
2_13.067
3_6.401
4_(20.444)
5_13.806
6_14.561
7_10.699
8_(7.236+)
9_12.424
10_7.683
11_12.084
12_13.679
Yay! Ao12: 11.39
Im going to do sub 12 next round.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 19, 2018)

3.24 official average today! Nice scrambles, but not crazy. 71st in the world as of now. 3.40, (2.20), (4.07), 3.01, 3.30 The 4 had a lockup for about a second, but I am very happy other than that. I will upload the video tomorrow night or Monday.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 21, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 72
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.32*

1. 3.42 
2. (5.99) 
3. 4.55 
4. 3.63 
5. 4.52 
6. 5.35 
7. 5.32 
8. 4.07 
9. 3.38 
10. (2.30) 
11. 5.41 
12. 3.52 

Sorry for being late guys. I was sick with a cold and am still recovering. 

Results will be up soon.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 21, 2018)

*Round 72 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 1.28 - @cubeshepherd 
2. 2.30 - @CornerCutter 
3. 3.64 - @MCuber 

*Round 73 - *(ends Friday, May 25)

1. R U' B' R U L' R L' l r' b' u' 
2. L B' R' B R' B' U L' u' 
3. L R' B L' U R U' R r' b' 
4. R U B' U' R' L R' B' b 
5. U L U L' R U' B U' R l' b' u 
6. R B L' B' L B' L' B l' r' b' u' 
7. U L' U' B' R L' U' B u 
8. B L U R B' L' B' L l' r' b u' 
9. U R' B' R L' R L B l' r b' u 
10. U' R' B R' B L' B R l r b u' 
11. U' L' U R L U' B U l b u' 
12. U L' R' L' R U' B R' l u 

Congrats to @tnk351 for graduating Sub-15! 

Also awesome job @Ghost Cuber for getting a 3.24 average! That's great!


----------



## MCuber (May 22, 2018)

Round 73
Sub-6
Ao12: 5.509

1. 6.276
2. 5.284
3. 3.505
4. 4.740
5. 4.747
6. 5.021
7. 4.409
8. 8.076
9. 5.824
10. 6.056
11. 5.741
12. 6.991

Woaj GG


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 73
Sub 4
avg of 12: 3.68 2/3 Way to many 4+ solves, but I am happy with the rest.

Time List:
1. (4.71) R U' B' R U L' R L' l r' b' u'
2. 4.00 L B' R' B R' B' U L' u'
3. 4.52 L R' B L' U R U' R r' b'
4. 3.19 R U B' U' R' L R' B' b
5. 4.18 U L U L' R U' B U' R l' b' u
6. 3.06 R B L' B' L B' L' B l' r' b' u'
7. 2.66 U L' U' B' R L' U' B u
8. 3.54 B L U R B' L' B' L l' r' b u'
9. 4.12 U R' B' R L' R L B l' r b' u
10. 3.38 U' R' B R' B L' B R l r b u'
11. 4.15 U' L' U R L U' B U l b u'
12. (2.58) U L' R' L' R U' B R' l u


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 24, 2018)

Can I do round 72 & 73 in one week? Didn't have time last week


----------



## CornerCutter (May 24, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> Can I do round 72 & 73 in one week? Didn't have time last week


Sure.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 24, 2018)

round 72 
x man bell
sub 4.3
l4e 

avg of 12: 4.184 [2/3] 

Time List:
1. 5.729 R' L' U' R' L' R' U B' L b u 
2. 3.492 R U R L U R' U' L r u 
3. 3.496 U B' L' R' L R' U' B L' 
4. (6.690) U L' U' R' B L' U B' l' r' b u 
5. 5.092 L' B R L' U B L B U' l u 
6. 5.431 U L B L R' L' U L B' l r b 
7. (2.757) L' U' R' L' U R U R' l r' b' u' 
8. 3.242 L' R' L' B' L' B' U B r 
9. 4.576 B' R U B' R B U' L l r b 
10. 4.715 L U' R U R L' B' R 
11. 2.964 U' L B L R B' R' U R l r b' u 
12. 3.107 U' B' U L' U' B' R B


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 24, 2018)

round 73 
x man bell
sub 4.3
l4e

avg of 12: 3.926 [3/3] 

Time List:
1. 3.196 R U' B' R U L' R L' l r' b' u' 
2. (2.572) L B' R' B R' B' U L' u' 
3. 4.097 L R' B L' U R U' R r' b' 
4. 3.923 R U B' U' R' L R' B' b 
5. 4.722 U L U L' R U' B U' R l' b' u 
6. (9.744+) R B L' B' L B' L' B l' r' b' u' 
7. 3.255 U L' U' B' R L' U' B u 
8. 5.278 B L U R B' L' B' L l' r' b u' 
9. 3.274 U R' B' R L' R L B l' r b' u 
10. 3.309 U' R' B R' B L' B R l r b u' 
11. 4.398 U' L' U R L U' B U l b u' 
12. 3.806 U L' R' L' R U' B R' l u

next goal will be sub 4
finally broke my official pb last comp  although, i failed another average with 2 +2's, without +2's it would have been a 4.04


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 24, 2018)

I actually beat the average again in Finals! 3.17 average! Our internet has been down all week, so I wasn't able to upload the videos until now, but here they are.

3.24: 



3.17:


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I actually beat the average again in Finals! 3.17 average! Our internet has been down all week, so I wasn't able to upload the videos until now, but here they are.
> 
> 3.24:
> 
> ...


Very nicely done @Ghost Cuber, and great job on getting 2nd place. Hopefully next time to get a sub 3 average and 1st place.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 24, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Very nicely done @Ghost Cuber, and great job on getting 2nd place. Hopefully next time to get a sub 3 average and 1st place.


Thanks, but that is doubtful. I still average like 3.5 at home LOL.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 24, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 73
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.44[1/3]*

1. (5.16) 
2. 3.60 
3. 3.70 
4. 2.36 
5. 3.26 
6. 2.37 
7. 3.09 
8. 3.03 
9. 3.71 
10. 4.97 
11. 4.26 
12. (2.28)

PB average for the race! 



Ghost Cuber said:


> I actually beat the average again in Finals! 3.17 average! Our internet has been down all week, so I wasn't able to upload the videos until now, but here they are.


Wow that's great! Now you have a awesome single and average!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 28, 2018)

*Round 73 Results*
 

*Best Singles*
1. 2.28 - @CornerCutter
2. 2.57 - @oliviervlcube 
3. 2.58 - @cubeshepherd 

*Round 74 - *(ends Friday, June 1)
1. U' L' U R' L' U R L' l' r' b' u 
2. U B U R' U B' L U' l' r' b' 
3. L R' L R' U' B L U l r' u 
4. B L' U' B R U B U' l r b' 
5. U B' U' R' U R' L R' l r' 
6. U L B R' U R U' R' l' b u' 
7. U L U B R L' R U L' r b' u 
8. U L' R' L R L' U L l' r b u 
9. R B L' R L R U R b u 
10. L' B' R' U' B L' R U' l r b u 
11. L U R' B' U' R U' B' l r b u 
12. U' L B' L' U L' R' U l' r u 

Happy June!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

Round 74
Road to officially sub 7
avg of 12: 6.67

Time List:
1. 6.62 
2. 5.73 
3. 6.16 
4. 5.37
5. 7.62 
6. 9.70 
7. 5.53 
8. (10.63) This was a +2 solve hence the 10
9. 6.45 
10. 7.87 
11. (3.22) 
12. 5.62 

So after a pretty bad weekend of official times, I decided to really try and practice at home how I do and feel at official competitions and in public (meaning listening to various things that were distracting to me, getting nervous, thinking about the times and solves etc.)
I am going to be doing this for a while or until I can start getting the same times that I was getting when I was relaxed at home. This might take a while to get there, but because I now really see that I need to work on this and I really want to get better official times, I do not mind practicing this way. Also, big thanks to @CuberStache for the idea of practicing this way, I would not have really thought about it, if he had not mentioned the idea, so thanks.


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 30, 2018)

How do you practise with getting nervous and thinking about the times and solves??


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> How do you practise with getting nervous and thinking about the times and solves??


For me if I am relaxed and not worried about what time/s I get then I preform much better and that is what I have a really easy time doing at home, but in a competition I worry to much about what time I am going to get, I get distracted about things I hear and what not, and thus leading to bad times. I also get really nervous solving in front of people and in public and my hands get shaky and sweaty and thus not allowing me to get good times. I did not realize how bad I was at competitions until this past weekend, but it is something that I am now really working on.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 74
Race to Sub-3.75
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.42*

1. (5.84) 
2. 4.14 
3. 3.91 
4. 5.84 
5. 4.60 
6. 3.51 
7. 4.53 
8. 5.39 
9. (3.14) 
10. 3.15 
11. 5.77 
12. 3.37 

Wow that was bad. Too many lockups.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2018)

*Round 74 Results*
 

*Round 75 - *(ends Friday, June 8)
1. U' R' L B' L' B' L R B r' b u 
2. U B' L B L' B L U' l' r b' u 
3. U' B' L U' L' B L' U' l' r 
4. U' B U' R U' L B U' l' b' u' 
5. U B R U' B U' L B U l' r b' u' 
6. U R' B' U' R U' B' U B' r' b u' 
7. U L' R' U B R L' U l r b 
8. U' R' U' B' R' B' R' U r b' u 
9. R U L' U' L B' U R' r b' u 
10. L R' B U' B U' L U l' r u 
11. U B U' L B' U B R b u 
12. B' R L B R' L B' R 

Record for fewest people competing. Lol

Forgot to say last week congrats to @oliviervlcube for graduating sub-4.3.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Record for fewest people competing. Lol


Well at least you know that getting the best single was not hard for you.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hmm apparently I should get active again


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 75
Officially sub 7
avg of 12: 6.39 2/3

Time List:
1. 6.44 
2. (10.47) 
3. 7.86 
4. 4.65 
5. 7.41 
6. 7.36 
7. (3.38) 
8. 5.61 
9. 6.26 
10. 7.36
11. 3.84 
12. 7.08


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well at least you know that getting the best single was not hard for you.


Yeah, third place single could have been anything this week. Lol.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Yeah, third place single could have been anything this week. Lol.


Third place would go to you because you had the 3rd best single after 1st and 2nd, so really you got to "podiums" (1st & 3rd)


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 75
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.177

1. 6.850
2. 5.405
3. 4.499
4. 6.675
5. 7.080
6. 4.786
7. 6.210
8. 6.605
9. 4.562
10. 7.844
11. 6.528
12. 7.071


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 75
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-6
avg of 12: 3.83 [1/3]

Time List:
1. 4.48 U' R' L B' L' B' L R B r' b u 
2. 3.74 U B' L B L' B L U' l' r b' u 
3. 3.01 U' B' L U' L' B L' U' l' r 
4. 5.47+ U' B U' R U' L B U' l' b' u' 
5. 3.81 U B R U' B U' L B U l' r b' u' 
6. 3.14 U R' B' U' R U' B' U B' r' b u' 
7. (6.45) U L' R' U B R L' U l r b 
8. 3.11 U' R' U' B' R' B' R' U r b' u 
9. 4.02 R U L' U' L B' U R' r b' u 
10. 3.50 L R' B U' B U' L U l' r u 
11. (2.54) U B U' L B' U B R b u 
12. 3.98 B' R L B R' L B' R

Not horrible, definitely not good. Sorry I have missed so many weeks! If @CornerCutter is willing to send me a message a few days before it ends, I am more likely to compete, as thread notifications aren't working for me.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 7, 2018)

Here is a video I made about Pyraminx tips. It is a way to solve all (or most) of them in one motion.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 8, 2018)

hahahaha what did I just do 

avg of 12: 4.500
Time List:
1. 3.779 U' R' L B' L' B' L R B r' b u 
2. 5.670 U B' L B L' B L U' l' r b' u 
3. 3.917 U' B' L U' L' B L' U' l' r 
4. (3.185) U' B U' R U' L B U' l' b' u' 
5. 4.446 U B R U' B U' L B U l' r b' u' 
6. (6.106) U R' B' U' R U' B' U B' r' b u' 
7. 4.714 U L' R' U B R L' U l r b 
8. 4.126 U' R' U' B' R' B' R' U r b' u 
9. 4.511 R U L' U' L B' U R' r b' u 
10. 4.046 L R' B U' B U' L U l' r u 
11. 5.709 U B U' L B' U B R b u 
12. 4.077 B' R L B R' L B' R

rippp
how to receive my new x man bell next week


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 13, 2018)

*Round 75 Results*
 

*Round 76 - *(ends Sunday, June 17)
1. B U' R B L' R' L' B l r' b' 
2. U' B L' B U R' L' U' l b' 
3. L' U B' U R' B L R l' r b u 
4. U' L B' R' B' U R' B' L' r' b u' 
5. R' U' L B U' L B L l' b 
6. U' R U' B' L B R L' B' b u 
7. U' R' B' L' R L' U' R' l' r 
8. U L' R' L B L U R l' r' b 
9. U L U' B' U' L B R U' l' r' 
10. U B' U L B L U' B U l r b u 
11. U' R B' L B U L' B' r' 
12. U' R L U' L' U' B L l' r u' 

Sorry guys, I had a crazy weekend. This one ends on Sunday.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 14, 2018)

round 26
sub 8
xman bell
avg of 12: 8.01

Time List:
1. 9.39 
2. 7.47
3. 7.91
4. 10.12+ 
5. 7.27
6. (11.75) 
7. 7.34 
8. (3.39) 
9. 8.01 
10. 9.43 
11. 6.92
12. 6.24 
That +2! ARG


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 76
Sub 7 Officially
avg of 12: 6.13 3/3

Time List:
1. 7.21 
2. 6.96 
3. 5.56 
4. 7.39 
5. 4.63 
6. 5.65 
7. 5.73 
8. 4.73 
9. 6.44 
10. 7.04 
11. (3.94) 
12. (7.55)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 17, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 75
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.22*

1. 5.33 
2. (5.67) 
3. 3.75 
4. 3.23 
5. 4.24 
6. (2.47) 
7. 4.52 
8. 4.84 
9. 5.18 
10. 3.87 
11. 4.00 
12. 3.24 

I'm racing to sub-4 again because I haven't practiced much for the past several weeks.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 17, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 76
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.21*

1. 5.29 
2. 4.76 
3. (6.23) 
4. 4.38 
5. 3.40 
6. 3.79 
7. (2.21) 
8. 4.17 
9. 4.55 
10. 4.68 
11. 2.96 
12. 4.11 

Messed up on a few of those easy scrambles.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 17, 2018)

I'll compete tomorrow if possible


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 17, 2018)

*Round 76 Results*
 

*Round 77 - *(ends Sunday, June 24)
1. U R U L U' B' L R' l r 
2. U B L' U' R' U' R' U l r b 
3. U' L R U L' B L R' l' b 
4. L R B U B' U' L' R l' r' u 
5. L B L R U' B' U R l' b' u 
6. U B' R' L R B R U l' r b 
7. L' U L' B' L B' U L' u' 
8. U R' L R' U R' L' B l' r b' 
9. L U R L' U L B' U' l' r b u' 
10. U' B' U' B' L' U B L' r' b' 
11. L' U L' U' B L' B R r 
12. L' U L R B' L R' B' l' r u' 

Good job @cubeshepherd for graduating under a high pressure competition environment!



oliviervlcube said:


> I'll compete tomorrow if possible


I can add you in next week.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 18, 2018)

round 76
sub 4
l4e
xman bell

avg of 12: 4.047

Time List:
1. (5.222) B U' R B L' R' L' B l r' b' 
2. 3.641 U' B L' B U R' L' U' l b' 
3. 5.095 L' U B' U R' B L R l' r b u 
4. 2.978 U' L B' R' B' U R' B' L' r' b u' 
5. 3.603 R' U' L B U' L B L l' b 
6. 3.472 U' R U' B' L B R L' B' b u 
7. 4.905 U' R' B' L' R L' U' R' l' r 
8. (2.332) U L' R' L B L U R l' r' b 
9. 4.810+ U L U' B' U' L B R U' l' r' 
10. 3.733 U B' U L B L U' B U l r b u 
11. 3.544 U' R B' L B U L' B' r' 
12. 4.686 U' R L U' L' U' B L l' r u'

that +2 killed me


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 18, 2018)

round 77
xman bell
sub 4

avg of 12: 3.828

Time List:
1. (5.427) U R U L U' B' L R' l r 
2. 3.818 U B L' U' R' U' R' U l r b 
3. 2.716 U' L R U L' B L R' l' b 
4. 3.878 L R B U B' U' L' R l' r' u 
5. 4.184 L B L R U' B' U R l' b' u 
6. 3.778 U B' R' L R B R U l' r b 
7. 2.688 L' U L' B' L B' U L' u' 
8. 3.052 U R' L R' U R' L' B l' r b' 
9. 4.422 L U R L' U L B' U' l' r b u' 
10. 5.033 U' B' U' B' L' U B L' r' b' 
11. (1.777) L' U L' U' B L' B R r 
12. 4.711 L' U L R B' L R' B' l' r u'

I should have executed solve 11 in a better way, redid it and it was 1.20 :s


----------



## ARobey (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 77
X-Man Bell
Race to sub 8

avg. of 12: 8.02

1. 6.96 U R U L U' B' L R' l r 
2. 6.01 U B L' U' R' U' R' U l r b 
3. (13.90) U' L R U L' B L R' l' b 
4. 8.67 L R B U B' U' L' R l' r' u 
5. 9.63 L B L R U' B' U R l' b' u 
6. 6.31 U B' R' L R B R U l' r b 
7. 8.52 L' U L' B' L B' U L' u' 
8. 9.55 U R' L R' U R' L' B l' r b' 
9. 11.94 L U R L' U L B' U' l' r b u' 
10. 7.15 U' B' U' B' L' U B L' r' b' 
11. (2.02) L' U L' U' B L' B R r 
12. 5.41 L' U L R B' L R' B' l' r u'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 77 
Sub 8
X-Man Bell
LBL/L4E with some top first (I know i'm weird)
avg of 12: 7.66

Time List:
1. 5.75 
2. (11.63) 
3. 7.38 
4. 8.81 
5. 9.91 
6. (5.24) 
7. 9.76 
8. 7.03 
9. 8.12 
10. 7.64 
11. 6.19 
12. 6.01 

Love the podcast. I think you should try team BLD the listener uses your scramble and you guide them through a solve


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 77
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.66*

1. 4.33 
2. 3.35 
3. 2.35 
4. 3.17 
5. 3.28 
6. 2.99 
7. 3.17 
8. 5.28 
9. 5.33 
10. 3.39 
11. (1.55) 
12. (5.44) 

Did good except for the 5's.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2018)

Round 77
Sub 6.5 Officially
avg of 12: 5.60 Pretty good average. And I am really happy with the single, since it is a PB by 0.03

Time List:
1. 4.61 
2. 6.07 
3. 4.65 
4. 6.63 
5. 6.81
6. 5.05 
7. 4.27 
8. 6.49 
9. (6.82)
10. 6.52 
11. (1.21) 
12. 4.87


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 24, 2018)

Round 77
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-23
avg of 12: 3.86

Time List:
1. 4.37 U R U L U' B' L R' l r 
2. 4.98+ U B L' U' R' U' R' U l r b 
3. 5.19+ U' L R U L' B L R' l' b 
4. 3.27 L R B U B' U' L' R l' r' u 
5. 4.37 L B L R U' B' U R l' b' u 
6. 2.70 U B' R' L R B R U l' r b 
7. 2.61 L' U L' B' L B' U L' u' 
8. 2.05 U R' L R' U R' L' B l' r b' 
9. (5.34) L U R L' U L B' U' l' r b u' 
10. 3.86 U' B' U' B' L' U B L' r' b' 
11. (1.11) L' U L' U' B L' B R r 
12. 5.23+ L' U L R B' L R' B' l' r u
PB single, probably won't count it though.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 24, 2018)

Round 76
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-23
avg of 12: 4.29

Time List:
1. 3.70 B U' R B L' R' L' B l r' b' 
2. 4.40 U' B L' B U R' L' U' l b' 
3. 4.71 L' U B' U R' B L R l' r b u 
4. (2.66) U' L B' R' B' U R' B' L' r' b u' 
5. 4.26 R' U' L B U' L B L l' b 
6. 4.37 U' R U' B' L B R L' B' b u 
7. (DNF(3.69)) U' R' B' L' R L' U' R' l' r 
8. 2.84 U L' R' L B L U R l' r' b 
9. 5.08 U L U' B' U' L B R U' l' r' 
10. 5.81 U B' U L B L U' B U l r b u 
11. 5.03 U' R B' L B U L' B' r' 
12. 2.73 U' R L U' L' U' B L l' r u'
I did 76 and 77 and failed this one very badly.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 24, 2018)

I broke my pb average and single last comp 
Also got a 3rd place in both the first and final round with pyraminx


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 25, 2018)

*Round 77 Results*
 

*Round 78 - *(ends Sunday, July 1)
1. L' U' B' U' L' R' B' R l' r b' 
2. L R' L B R U' L' U r' u 
3. U L' B L' R' U' R L U' l r b' u' 
4. U R' U R' B U' B R' b 
5. L R L' U' R' B U' B' l' r u 
6. U R L R B' L' B R' L' l' r' b 
7. U' L U' L B' U B R' B l' b 
8. U L' B L R' L' R L' U l' r' 
9. L U' R' U' R B' R' L r 
10. U' B' R B' U R B R L l b' u 
11. B U' L' B' R L B' R r' 
12. L U R' B' U R' L' B' l 

Good job everyone!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

R78
avg of 12: 7.321

Time List:
1. 7.029 
2. 8.186 
3. 7.908 
4. 7.094 
5. (4.149) 
6. 5.412 
7. 7.126 
8. (9.705) 
9. 8.163 
10. 8.839 
11. 6.629 
12. 6.822


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 26, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Round 77
> Sub 8
> X-Man Bell
> LBL/L4E with some top first (I know i'm weird)
> ...


Sorry I forgot to reply to this. Thanks! I gave you a shoutout in the most recent episode! 
Sounds cool! I'll let you know if I do it, I might with 2BLD for starters.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Round 78
Sub 6.5
avg of 12: 4.52 2/3 Really nice scrambles and unexpected average

Time List:
1. 3.85 
2. 6.72
3. 5.02 
4. 3.02
5. (2.38) This is why I keep L4E in my back pocket, so that when scramble such as this one come up I know how to do L4E decently, and in this case the scramble worked much better then I thought it would.
6. 4.45 
7. 4.70 
8. 5.46 
9. (7.52) 
10. 4.70 
11. 4.44 
12. 2.85


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to this. Thanks! I gave you a shoutout in the most recent episode!
> Sounds cool! I'll let you know if I do it, I might with 2BLD for starters.


Thanks for the shoutout! and thanks for considering the idea


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 78
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 12: 3.89

Time List:
1. (6.06+) L' U' B' U' L' R' B' R l' r b' 
2. 5.04 L R' L B R U' L' U r' u 
3. 3.30 U L' B L' R' U' R L U' l r b' u' 
4. 2.72 U R' U R' B U' B R' b 
5. (2.22) L R L' U' R' B U' B' l' r u 
6. 4.55 U R L R B' L' B R' L' l' r' b 
7. 2.88 U' L U' L B' U B R' B l' b 
8. 3.80 U L' B L R' L' R L' U l' r' 
9. 5.61 L U' R' U' R B' R' L r 
10. 3.91 U' B' R B' U R B R L l b' u 
11. 3.43 B U' L' B' R L B' R r' 
12. 3.68 L U R' B' U R' L' B' l
Bad, but still sub-4.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2018)

R78, sub 7 (1-flip, X-man bell)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 12: 6.938

Time List:
5.621, 7.110, 8.131, (4.456), 9.539, 5.468, 7.299, 8.399, 6.286, (9.669), 6.723, 4.807

full of fail.


----------



## Willi (Jun 30, 2018)

Round 78
Sub-3.5
Top first (mainly Oka and 1-flip)
magnetic X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 3.46

Time List:
1. 3.43
2. 3.43
3. 3.51
4. 3.10
5. (2.83)
6. 3.51
7. 3.14
8. 3.76
9. (4.80) (meh)
10. 3.80
11. 3.69
12. 3.18

good times, but nothing spectacular


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 1, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 78
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.43*

1. 4.53 
2. 3.56 
3. 3.65 
4. 3.24 
5. 2.55 
6. (2.34) 
7. 3.24 
8. 3.46 
9. 3.21 
10. (5.85) 
11. 3.11 
12. 3.72

Great! Practicing has been paying off! @cubeshepherd just beat you with solve 6, good job with L4E though!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> @cubeshepherd just beat you with solve 6, good job with L4E though!


Sorry if I am missing something obvious, but what/who are you talking to? Also, I only used L4E on solve 5 and not 6. Thanks


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Sorry if I am missing something obvious, but what/who are you talking to? Also, I only used L4E on solve 5 and not 6. Thanks


Sorry my mistake, I though it was solve 6 because we had gotten about the same time. No worries.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 1, 2018)

*Round 78 Results*


*Round 79 - *(ends Sunday, July 8)
1. B' L R' B' L' U R' B b'
2. U B U L' B L' R B' l b
3. U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u
4. U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u'
5. U R' L B' L' U B R' r b'
6. U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u'
7. U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u
8. U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u'
9. R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u'
10. U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u'
11. U L B' U' R B' L B' r b'
12. L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u

Four of us are 2/3! Lets try to all graduate, we can do this!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 1, 2018)

Round 79
Sub-4
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-1
avg of 12: 3.99

Time List:
1. 4.67 B' L R' B' L' U R' B b' 
2. (6.49) U B U L' B L' R B' l b 
3. (2.04) U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
4. 3.02 U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u' 
5. 4.44 U R' L B' L' U B R' r b' 
6. 3.92 U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u' 
7. 3.53 U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u 
8. 4.82 U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u' 
9. 5.01 R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u' 
10. 3.21 U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u' 
11. 4.10 U L B' U' R B' L B' r b' 
12. 3.16 L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u
Too close for comfort, but I graduated! I am going so go for sub-3.5 next. I average about that, but very inconsistently.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 2, 2018)

I will do round 78 this afternoon


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 2, 2018)

Round 79
sub 4
x man bell
l4e with lbl
avg of 12: 4.137

Time List:
1. 4.683 B' L R' B' L' U R' B b' 
2. 3.388 U B U L' B L' R B' l b 
3. 3.591 U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
4. 5.384 U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u' 
5. 3.988 U R' L B' L' U B R' r b' 
6. 4.007 U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u' 
7. (2.474) U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u 
8. 4.214 U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u' 
9. (5.444) R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u' 
10. 3.714 U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u' 
11. 4.123 U L B' U' R B' L B' r b' 
12. 4.282 L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u

lol i did not even deserve this


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 2, 2018)

round 78
l4e with lbl
sub 4
avg of 12: 4.419

Time List:
1. 4.049 L' U' B' U' L' R' B' R l' r b' 
2. 6.419 L R' L B R U' L' U r' u 
3. 3.788 U L' B L' R' U' R L U' l r b' u' 
4. 3.710 U R' U R' B U' B R' b 
5. (2.662) L R L' U' R' B U' B' l' r u 
6. 4.224 U R L R B' L' B R' L' l' r' b 
7. 4.150 U' L U' L B' U B R' B l' b 
8. (6.804) U L' B L R' L' R L' U l' r' 
9. 6.081 L U' R' U' R B' R' L r 
10. 3.967 U' B' R B' U R B R L l b' u 
11. 5.030 B U' L' B' R L B' R r' 
12. 2.773 L U R' B' U R' L' B' l

lol i don't deserve this


----------



## ARobey (Jul 3, 2018)

Round 79
L4E
Race To Sub 8
avg of 12: 7.54

Time List:
1. (19.74) B' L R' B' L' U R' B b' 
2. 11.05 U B U L' B L' R B' l b 
3. 4.77 U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
4. 7.55 U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u' 
5. 5.24 U R' L B' L' U B R' r b' 
6. 5.66 U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u' 
7. (4.07) U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u 
8. 11.85 U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u' 
9. 6.05 R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u' 
10. 8.82 U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u' 
11. 8.99 U L B' U' R B' L B' r b' 
12. 5.46 L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm pretty slow, but gotta start somewhere...

Round 79
Sub-15
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-3
avg of 12: 19.20

Time List:
1. 19.38 B' L R' B' L' U R' B b' 
2. 16.53 U B U L' B L' R B' l b 
3. (12.04) U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
4. 15.45 U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u' 
5. 19.03 U R' L B' L' U B R' r b' 
6. 31.80 U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u' 
7. 24.71 U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u 
8. (40.32) U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u' 
9. 16.43 R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u' 
10. 16.03 U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u' 
11. 15.89 U L B' U' R B' L B' r b' 
12. 16.77 L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u 

Well that was embarrassing... Some of those were rubbish even for me!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 3, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> I'm pretty slow, but gotta start somewhere...
> 
> Round 79
> Sub-15
> ...


Welcome to this thread @GC1998.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

*Round 79
Race to sub-15
LBL

Ao5: 12.22
*
1. 8.17 B' L R' B' L' U R' B b' 
2. 13.28 U B U L' B L' R B' l b 
3. (4.59) U L B' L' B L' U' L r b' u 
4. (DNF) U' R' L R B' L' B' L B' l r b u' 
5. 14.65 U R' L B' L' U B R' r b' 
6. 14.99 U B U' L R' L' R' L R' l' r' u' 
7. 12.15 U L' R' B L R' L' B' r b u 
8. 14.07 U' L R U' L' R B L R l' r' u' 
9. 10.16 R L U' B R U' R' L r b' u' 
10. 10.93 U L U' B' U' B L B' l r b' u' 
11. 9.28 U L B' U' R B' L B' r b' 
12. 14.48 L R L B' U' B L B U' l r' b' u

number 3 was my pb so... yeah


----------



## Willi (Jul 4, 2018)

Round 79
Sub-3.5
Top first (mainly Oka and 1-flip)
magnetic X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 3.47 (0.01 seconds slower than the round before )

Time List:
1. 3.20
2. 2.82
3. (2.26)
4. 3.67
5. 4.01
6. 3.98
7. 3.17
8. 4.33
9. 3.29
10. 3.53
11. 2.70
12. (4.79)

after the first three scrambles i thought this round has potential. But then I failed because i got too nervous.
Well, atleast it's sub 3.5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 4, 2018)

R79, sub 7
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-4
avg of 12: 7.855

Time List:
6.109, (5.323), 6.100, 9.526, 11.112, 6.315, 7.420, 8.386, 8.180, 8.021, (11.909), 7.378

Bad


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

R79
Sub 8
avg of 12: 6.89

Time List:
1. (5.42) 
2. 5.92 
3. 6.45 
4. (10.46) 
5. 6.06 
6. 6.52 
7. 6.40 
8. 6.11 
9. 8.75 
10. 6.44 
11. 9.21 
12. 7.04 

PB Ao12!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 8, 2018)

Round 79
Sub 6.5
avg of 12: 5.49 3/3

Time List:
1. 4.02 
2. 4.36 
3. (2.43) 
4. 6.92 
5. 4.68 
6. 5.24 
7. 7.28 
8. 6.05
9. (7.94) 
10. 3.61 
11. 5.93 
12. 6.84


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 79
Race to Sub-4
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.88[3/3]*

1. 3.48 
2. 4.69 
3. (3.10) 
4. 3.76 
5. 3.76 
6. 4.24 
7. 4.22 
8. (5.09) 
9. 3.26 
10. 4.45 
11. 3.77 
12. 3.20 

Yay, I graduated!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 9, 2018)

*Round 79 Results*


*Round 80 - *(ends Sunday, July 15)
1. U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u' 

Congrats @Ghost Cuber, @CornerCutter, @cubeshepherd, and @tigermaxi for graduating! Awesome job! This will the most graduating ever I think!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 9, 2018)

Round 80
Race to Sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-9
avg of 12: 19.93

Time List:
1. 18.30 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 18.12 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. (11.95) U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. 22.64+ U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. 22.47 U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. (34.33) U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. 14.42 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. 23.09 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. 21.57 U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. 28.82 L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. 13.50 L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. 16.34 U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'

Agh! That was worse than last week. I swear i'm not usually this rubbish...


----------



## ARobey (Jul 9, 2018)

Round 80
avg of 12: 6.89

Time List:
1. 8.29 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u
2. 7.54 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u'
3. 4.08 U R U R' L' U B' U l' r
4. 6.80 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u
5. (3.18) U B' U R' U R' U' R b
6. (8.59) U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u'
7. 7.70 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u
8. 6.76 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u'
9. 6.93 U B R B' R B' R L l b u'
10. 8.50 L B' U R' B' U R' L b u
11. 4.92 L U' R B L' R U R' l r b
12. 7.42 U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 12, 2018)

round 18
sub 4
l4e with lbl

so bad rip

avg of 12: 4.271

Time List:
1. 4.400 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 4.453 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. 2.911 U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. 3.702 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. (2.229) U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. 5.181 U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. 3.755 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. 4.485 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. 5.156 U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. 3.886 L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. 4.784 L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. (5.864) U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 13, 2018)

Round 80
Sub-3.5
L4E 
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-13
avg of 12: 4.56

Time List:
1. 3.44 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 6.34 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. (2.13) U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. 4.54 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. 3.22 U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. 2.89 U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. 5.48 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. 3.97 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. 4.66 U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. 5.16+ L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. 5.90+ L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. (8.52) U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'
LOL that was horrible. For some reason I have been doing really badly all week.


----------



## Willi (Jul 13, 2018)

Round 80
Sub-3.5
Top first (mainly Oka and 1-flip)
magnetic X-Man Bell

Average: 3.55 (σ = 0.42)

Time List:
1. 3.36 
2. 3.57 
3. 2.87 
4. 3.90 
5. (2.11) 
6. 3.98 
7. 3.67 
8. 3.69 
9. 4.11 
10. 3.42 
11. 2.88 
12. (6.55) 
:/


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

Round 80
Sub-7.5
avg of 12: 7.97

Time List:
1. 6.95 
2. (12.88) 
3. 5.27 
4. 5.95 
5. (2.66) PB Single!
6. 8.97 
7. 9.15 
8. 9.88 
9. 10.16 
10. 10.38 
11. 7.20 
12. 5.76


----------



## ARobey (Jul 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if @CornerCutter is going to post the results and new scrambles anytime soon?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 19, 2018)

Round 80
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 4.58 1/3 Much better then I was expecting the average to be

4.21 
2. 3.64 
3. 3.94 
4. (6.29) 
5. 3.21 
6. 6.25 
7. (3.02) 
8. 5.39 
9. 5.20
10. 3.16 
11. 4.60
12. 6.20


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 19, 2018)

ARobey said:


> Does anyone know if @CornerCutter is going to post the results and new scrambles anytime soon?


Oops, sorry about that. I will have them up today.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 20, 2018)

*Round 80 Results*
 

*Round 81 - *(ends Sunday, July 22)
1. L R' L' B' U' B' R U' r' u' 
2. L' U L R' B' U R' L r' u' 
3. R' B' U' L R' U R' U l b' u' 
4. U B' R U' R U R' U B l r' b' u 
5. U B L' U B' R' L B' U' r b u' 
6. U R' L B' U' B' L' U L' r' 
7. L R' L' R' L R' L R' r' b u 
8. U' L U R U B R' U' r u' 
9. U' L R' U L' R B U l' r' b 
10. U' R B' L' U' B' U L' l' r b 
11. R U' L' U L U R U' l' r' u 
12. U' R U' B R' U R B' l' r' u 

Good luck!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 20, 2018)

round 81
l4e/lbl
sub 4
xman bell

lol i lubed my cube and my times went down with like 0.8 seconds 
avg of 12: 3.946

Time List:
1. 4.085 L R' L' B' U' B' R U' r' u' 
2. 3.279 L' U L R' B' U R' L r' u' 
3. 4.589 R' B' U' L R' U R' U l b' u' 
4. 3.378 U B' R U' R U R' U B l r' b' u 
5. 4.715 U B L' U B' R' L B' U' r b u' 
6. 3.454 U R' L B' U' B' L' U L' r' 
7. (2.528) L R' L' R' L R' L R' r' b u 
8. 3.733 U' L U R U B R' U' r u' 
9. 4.417 U' L R' U L' R B U l' r' b 
10. (7.409) U' R B' L' U' B' U L' l' r b 
11. 3.910 R U' L' U L U R U' l' r' u 
12. 3.899 U' R U' B R' U R B' l' r' u


----------



## ARobey (Jul 20, 2018)

Round 81
l4e
Race to sub 8
X-Man Bell

avg of 12: 6.25

Time List:
1. (4.46) L R' L' B' U' B' R U' r' u' 
2. (8.50) L' U L R' B' U R' L r' u' 
3. 6.07 R' B' U' L R' U R' U l b' u' 
4. 6.24 U B' R U' R U R' U B l r' b' u 
5. 8.40 U B L' U B' R' L B' U' r b u' 
6. 5.12 U R' L B' U' B' L' U L' r' 
7. 4.98 L R' L' R' L R' L R' r' b u 
8. 7.06 U' L U R U B R' U' r u' 
9. 5.39 U' L R' U L' R B U l' r' b 
10. 8.49 U' R B' L' U' B' U L' l' r b 
11. 6.20 R U' L' U L U R U' l' r' u 
12. 4.54 U' R U' B R' U R B' l' r' u


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 21, 2018)

R81
sub 7.5
avg of 12: 7.51

Time List:
1. 7.69 
2. 7.15
3. 7.80 
4. 6.07 
5. (10.89) 
6. 8.57 
7. (4.45) 
8. 9.51 
9. 5.46 
10. 7.53 
11. 9.90 
12. 5.37 

WHAT IS THIS TORTURE .02 SECONDS OFF SUB 7.5


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 21, 2018)

Round 81
Sub-3.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-20
avg of 12: 4.22

Time List:
1. 4.72 L R' L' B' U' B' R U' r' u' 
2. 5.38 L' U L R' B' U R' L r' u' 
3. 3.83 R' B' U' L R' U R' U l b' u' 
4. 5.21+ U B' R U' R U R' U B l r' b' u 
5. 4.11 U B L' U B' R' L B' U' r b u' 
6. 5.58 U R' L B' U' B' L' U L' r' 
7. 3.75 L R' L' R' L R' L R' r' b u 
8. 4.60 U' L U R U B R' U' r u' 
9. 2.62 U' L R' U L' R B U l' r' b 
10. (DNF(4.62)) U' R B' L' U' B' U L' l' r b 
11. (2.31) R U' L' U L U R U' l' r' u 
12. 2.41 U' R U' B R' U R B' l' r' u
LOL
Also, what happened to fastest singles?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 25, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 80
Race to Sub-3.8
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.12*

1. 5.03 
2. 4.37 
3. (1.90) 
4. 5.89 
5. 3.09 
6. 4.54 
7. 3.67 
8. 4.03 
9. 3.59 
10. 3.24 
11. (6.01) 
12. 3.76


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 25, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 81
Race to Sub-3.8
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.46[1/3]*

1. 2.36 
2. 4.60 
3. 4.11 
4. 3.86 
5. 2.54 
6. 3.96 
7. (2.32) 
8. 3.30 
9. 4.08 
10. (4.63) 
11. 3.00 
12. 2.75 

That was great! Results up today!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 26, 2018)

Round 81
Race to sub-15
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-26
avg of 12: 15.64 0/3

Time List:
1. 12.10 L R' L' B' U' B' R U' r' u'
2. 13.73 L' U L R' B' U R' L r' u'
3. 16.13 R' B' U' L R' U R' U l b' u'
4. (25.13) U B' R U' R U R' U B l r' b' u
5. 15.24 U B L' U B' R' L B' U' r b u'
6. 19.22 U R' L B' U' B' L' U L' r'
7. (10.29) L R' L' R' L R' L R' r' b u
8. 14.43 U' L U R U B R' U' r u'
9. 16.98 U' L R' U L' R B U l' r' b
10. 16.79 U' R B' L' U' B' U L' l' r b
11. 18.22 R U' L' U L U R U' l' r' u
12. 13.57 U' R U' B R' U R B' l' r' u

Much better than the previous weeks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 27, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> round 81
> l4e/lbl
> sub 4
> xman bell
> ...


What lube did you use? And do you just lube the pieces?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 27, 2018)

*Round 81 Results*
 

*Round 82 - *(ends Sunday, July 29)
1. L R U B' U R' L B r b 
2. U B' L' B' U R' L B l r' b' u' 
3. B' L R' B R' L B' R' l b' u 
4. U' R' B R' B L R U' l b' u' 
5. R' L' R' B R' B L' U r' b' u' 
6. U L' R B' R' B' R B L r b u' 
7. R L R U L' U L' R l' r' 
8. L R' B U B' L U' R' l' u' 
9. U B U' B R' B' U' B' r 
10. L U' B L' R' B' L U' B l' r' b' u' 
11. R B' R U R L' R' L l' b u' 
12. R U' L U' R L' U' L' l r b' u 

I have a competition on the 5th and I have a good chance of winning! 

Good luck to this weeks competitors!

Oh and @Ghost Cuber best single might return sometime, but it just adds to the time it takes to post this. And I'm not very good at being on time for this.


----------



## ARobey (Jul 27, 2018)

Round 82
Race to sub 6
l4e
avg of 12: 5.48

Time List:
1. 7.03 L R U B' U R' L B r b 
2. (8.89) U B' L' B' U R' L B l r' b' u' 
3. 8.17 B' L R' B R' L B' R' l b' u 
4. 5.97 U' R' B R' B L R U' l b' u' 
5. 5.03 R' L' R' B R' B L' U r' b' u' 
6. 4.15 U L' R B' R' B' R B L r b u' 
7. 5.18 R L R U L' U L' R l' r' 
8. 4.22 L R' B U B' L U' R' l' u' 
9. (1.94) U B U' B R' B' U' B' r 
10. 4.90 L U' B L' R' B' L U' B l' r' b' u' 
11. 4.30 R B' R U R L' R' L l' b u' 
12. 5.81 R U' L U' R L' U' L' l r b' u

First 3 solves were were over 6, but the rest were sub 6


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 30, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What lube did you use? And do you just lube the pieces?


Lol I you QiYi lube, which will make the pyraminx faster en smoother but not too fast. Sometimes I use DNM 37 as well. I lube 4 off the pieces (I can't explain how I do it, sorry)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Round 82
Sub-3.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-30
avg of 12: 3.39

Time List:
1. 2.58 L R U B' U R' L B r b 
2. 4.32 U B' L' B' U R' L B l r' b' u' 
3. 4.67 B' L R' B R' L B' R' l b' u 
4. (5.22) U' R' B R' B L R U' l b' u' 
5. 3.47 R' L' R' B R' B L' U r' b' u' 
6. 3.41 U L' R B' R' B' R B L r b u' 
7. 2.02 R L R U L' U L' R l' r' 
8. 2.44 L R' B U B' L U' R' l' u' 
9. (1.27) U B U' B R' B' U' B' r 
10. 5.14 L U' B L' R' B' L U' B l' r' b' u' 
11. 3.28 R B' R U R L' R' L l' b u' 
12. 2.61 R U' L U' R L' U' L' l r b' u

Pretty nice average. My Pyra isn't technically comp legal right now, but for the purposes of this thread, it is good enough.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 30, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 82
Race to Sub-3.8
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.38[2/3]*

1. 3.36 
2. 3.16 
3. (4.70) 
4. 3.64 
5. 3.20 
6. 3.08 
7. 3.07 
8. 3.24 
9. (2.21) 
10. 3.82 
11. 3.46 
12. 3.72 

Nice, very consistent! Competition next weekend!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Round 82.00000 x 1
Race to sub-15
Moyu Pyraminx (not magnetic)
avg of 12: 10.71

Time List:
1. 8.60 L R U B' U R' L B r b 
2. (14.74) U B' L' B' U R' L B l r' b' u' 
3. 13.16 B' L R' B R' L B' R' l b' u 
4. 13.83 U' R' B R' B L R U' l b' u' 
5. 8.75 R' L' R' B R' B L' U r' b' u' 
6. 7.56 U L' R B' R' B' R B L r b u' 
7. 9.35 R L R U L' U L' R l' r' 
8. 13.13 L R' B U B' L U' R' l' u' 
9. (4.87) U B U' B R' B' U' B' r 
10. 13.06 L U' B L' R' B' L U' B l' r' b' u' 
11. 7.44 R B' R U R L' R' L l' b u' 
12. 12.20 R U' L U' R L' U' L' l r b' u

woah pb ao12


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 31, 2018)

*Round 82 Results*
 

*Round 83 - *(ends Sunday, August 5th)
1. U L R' B' U' L U' B R' l' b' u' 
2. L U' R' B' R' U' B L l r' u' 
3. U' L B U L' U' R B' U' l' u 
4. U' L U R' L' U R U r' b 
5. R B' L U B' U L' B l b' 
6. U' R' U' L R U' B' L' l u' 
7. L' U' R B L B' U R' r u 
8. U' R' U L' B R L' B l r' 
9. L U L U B R B L' l r' b' u' 
10. U B R' U' L' B' R U B r b' 
11. L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
12. L U' R U B U' B' L' R 

Sorry @ARobey I forgot to say congrats last week. 



oliviervlcube said:


> Lol I you QiYi lube, which will make the pyraminx faster en smoother but not too fast. Sometimes I use DNM 37 as well. I lube 4 off the pieces (I can't explain how I do it, sorry)


Ok, mine seems to be working okay now. I should try setting it up better though.

@DGCubes huge congrats for winning Pyraminx at Nationals! Great job! Getting 1st in the second round was great too.


----------



## ARobey (Jul 31, 2018)

Round 82
Race to sub 6
X-man bell
l4e

avg of 12: 5.20

Time List:
1. 5.58 U L' U' B U' R U L' l' r 
2. (12.01+) U L R' B' U' L U' B R' l' b' u' 
3. 4.62 L U' R' B' R' U' B L l r' u' 
4. 4.80 U' L B U L' U' R B' U' l' u 
5. 4.48 U' L U R' L' U R U r' b 
6. 4.40 R B' L U B' U L' B l b' 
7. 5.76 U' R' U' L R U' B' L' l u' 
8. 4.44 L' U' R B L B' U R' r u 
9. 5.51 U' R' U L' B R L' B l r' 
10. 8.00 L U L U B R B L' l r' b' u' 
11. 4.40 L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
12. (4.37) L U' R U B U' B' L' R


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

R83
sub 7.5
avg of 12: 6.977

Time List:
1. 6.741 
2. 5.933 
3. 5.835 
4. (9.394)  
5. 6.606 
6. 5.955 
7. 8.266 
8. 8.278 
9. 9.239 
10. (5.083)  
11. 5.634 
12. 7.278 

I lost hope at about solve 9 but at 10 I had a new hope


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

*Round 82
Race to Sub-12
Moyu*
Ao12: 10.40

Time List:
1. 15.06 U L R' B' U' L U' B R' l' b' u' 
2. 8.39 L U' R' B' R' U' B L l r' u' 
3. 14.16 U' L B U L' U' R B' U' l' u 
4. 8.72 U' L U R' L' U R U r' b 
5. 11.98 R B' L U B' U L' B l b' 
6. 7.67 U' R' U' L R U' B' L' l u' 
7. 12.89 L' U' R B L B' U R' r u 
8. (18.98) U' R' U L' B R L' B l r' 
9. 11.37 L U L U B R B L' l r' b' u' 
10. 7.52 U B R' U' L' B' R U B r b' 
11. (5.97) L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
12. 6.20 L U' R U B U' B' L' R
whao thATS PRETTY FAST MY DUDES


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 1, 2018)

ARobey said:


> Round 82
> Race to sub 6
> X-man bell
> l4e
> ...


Your making some good progress, good job! What are you doing to get faster?


----------



## ARobey (Aug 1, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Your making some good progress, good job! What are you doing to get faster?



Thanks! I've been practicing a lot lately, especially inspection. I usually just make sure I can see the entire V and the other remaining piece. I also do scrambles as fast as I possibly can to build my TPS, and I make sure I can recognize and execute l4e cases fast.


----------



## The Cubinator (Aug 3, 2018)

Round 83
sub 3
Moyu Magnetic
L4E
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-3
avg of 12: 2.75

Time List:
1. 3.73 U L B L' B R' U B U' l' b' u'
2. (2.02) L' U' L U L' R' U B' l' r' b' u'
3. 2.83 U' B U R' U B L' R l b u'
4. 2.65 U L' B R' U' L' U' B' l' r
5. 3.23 U R B U B' U B L U l' b u
6. 2.70 R' L' B U' L B' L R' l r b' u'
7. 2.08 U R' B' R' L B U B l r b u'
8. 2.32 U' L' B U' L' B' L' R l b' u'
9. 3.63 L R' U R' L R' U R' l r b' u
10. (5.75) L' U' L' R U' B' R B l'
11. 2.22 U' R B' R L B U R' r b u
12. 2.12 U L' R U' B U B U B r b u'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 4, 2018)

Round 83
Sub 3.6
X-Man Bell
L4E

avg of 12: 3.95

Time List:
1. 4.55
2. 3.45
3. 4.58
4. 3.70
5. 3.33
6. 3.34
7. (5.85)
8. 4.95
9. 4.18
10. 3.85 
11. 3.61
12. (3.23)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 5, 2018)

Round 83
sub-3.5
L4E
Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-4
avg of 12: 3.26

Time List:
1. (4.18) U L R' B' U' L U' B R' l' b' u' 
2. 3.39 L U' R' B' R' U' B L l r' u' 
3. 3.50 U' L B U L' U' R B' U' l' u 
4. 3.48 U' L U R' L' U R U r' b 
5. 3.66 R B' L U B' U L' B l b' 
6. 3.41 U' R' U' L R U' B' L' l u' 
7. 3.56 L' U' R B L B' U R' r u 
8. 2.66 U' R' U L' B R L' B l r' 
9. 3.82 L U L U B R B L' l r' b' u' 
10. 2.09 U B R' U' L' B' R U B r b' 
11. (2.04) L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
12. 3.06 L U' R U B U' B' L' R

Good average, but not without mistakes. I have been practicing a ton lately. Good luck tomorrow, @CornerCutter


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 5, 2018)

round 83
sub 4
l4e with lbl
x man bell

avg of 12: 3.930

Time List:
1. (2.522) L U' R' B' R' U' B L l r' u' 
2. 4.962 U' L B U L' U' R B' U' l' u 
3. 3.919 U' L U R' L' U R U r' b 
4. 4.389 R B' L U B' U L' B l b' 
5. 3.347 U' R' U' L R U' B' L' l u' 
6. 3.250 L' U' R B L B' U R' r u 
7. 4.421 U' R' U L' B R L' B l r' 
8. 3.670 L U L U B R B L' l r' b' u' 
9. 3.885 U B R' U' L' B' R U B r b' 
10. (5.400) L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
11. 2.826 L' R' B' U' B R L U' l r' 
12. 4.635 L U' R U B U' B' L' R
rip so bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 5, 2018)

Round 83
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 4.50 2/3 Good average! On solves 7 and 11, I used L4E which I have been practicing some, and if the solve is easy for L4E then I will use it.

Time List:
1. 4.50 
2. 4.60
3. (7.35) 
4. 3.95 
5. 5.24 
6. 4.37 
7. (1.83) 
8. 5.65 
9. 5.12 
10. 3.83 
11. 3.60 
12. 4.15


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 6, 2018)

I was successful in competition yesterday! First round I messed up and got a 5.08 average which was still 1st place because other people messed up too. Then in final, I got a 3.75 average and a 2.46 single(State Record). I also had a counting 2.80. Video will be up soon.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 7, 2018)

@cubeshepherd what did you do on 7?


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 7, 2018)

*Round 83 Results*
 

*Round 84 - *(ends Sunday, August 12th)
1. U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u 

Congrats @LightFlame_ for graduating Sub-15!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 7, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> @cubeshepherd what did you do on 7?


Uhhhh...Solved it!...Sorry

Scramble - L' U' R B L B' U R' r u

Set Up - Green Bottom, Blue on left side, Yellow on front, and Red on right side.

Solution - L U' L' R' U L [l' R] L' b' - The l' tip I did at the same time as I did the R hence why I put them in brackets. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## ARobey (Aug 7, 2018)

Race to sub 6
X-man Bell
l4e
avg of 12: 5.90

Time List:
1. 5.87 U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. 7.12 U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. 5.30 R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. 5.20 U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. 5.28 U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. 6.95 L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. (3.74) L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. 6.43 U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. 4.40 U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. 5.03 B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. 7.39 B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. (9.86) U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Uhhhh...Solved it!...Sorry
> 
> Scramble - L' U' R B L B' U R' r u
> 
> ...


Thanks! I can never find anything good on scrambles that have solved centers and no solved edges


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 84
sub-3.5
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-7
avg of 12: 3.37

Time List:
1. (2.17) U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. 3.46 U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. 3.29 R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. 4.33 U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. 2.63 U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. 3.20 L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. 2.33 L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. 3.04 U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. 3.65 U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. 2.92 B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. (6.31) B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. 4.81 U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u
I didn't think I would graduate so fast (5 weeks)! Sub-3.3 next.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

R84
avg of 12: 7.729

Time List:
1. 8.390 U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. 6.377 U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. 6.598 R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. 6.964 U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. (11.808) U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. 7.677 L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. 5.808 L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. 5.374 U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. (5.301) U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. 11.081 B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. 11.024 B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. 7.992 U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 84 
Sub 10
Xman Bell 
L4E (just learned, I am not good yet) and LBL
ao12: 7.58

6.99
8.3
5.74
9.83
6.79
12.38.......
6.98
5.05
7.91
5.95
8.84
8.47


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 84
Sub 3.6
X-Man Bell
L4E

avg of 12: 3.32

Time List:
1. 3.13 
2. 3.78
3. 2.88
4. 3.78
5. 3.64
6. 3.21
7. (1.98) 
8. 3.66 
9. 2.95
10. 2.41 
11. (4.31) 
12. 3.71


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Round 84
Race to Sub-4
X-Man Bell
1-flip
avg of 12: 4.99 0/3
*
1. 4.09 warming up
2. 4.78
3. 5.39 ugh
4. (8.89) tried keyhole
5. 4.03
6. 4.25 averaging uhh mid-flop right now
7. 3.79 finally average
8. 6.32
9. 4.73 still struggling
10. (3.61)
11. 7.37 horrible execution flopping so hard
12. 5.21


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 9, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I was successful in competition yesterday! First round I messed up and got a 5.08 average which was still 1st place because other people messed up too. Then in final, I got a 3.75 average and a 2.46 single(State Record). I also had a counting 2.80. Video will be up soon.


Here's the video:


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 9, 2018)

*Round 84
Race to Sub-13
Moyu
LBL
avg of 12: DNF
*
Time List:
1. (DNF(1.00)) U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. 12.07 U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. 13.08 R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. 12.39 U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. 11.48 U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. DNF(2.00) L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. (8.79) L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. 9.81 U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. 10.52 U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. 9.53 B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. 14.38 B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. 13.45 U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u
the 1 and the 2 are dns's


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 9, 2018)

Round 84
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 5.20 3/3 I just switched the springs on my X-man Bell and Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx's, and I like the Moyu better, and it is what I used to this average. I think that once I get comfortable with the feel of it I can get better times. 

Time List:
1. 5.18 
2. 5.21
3. 4.96 
4. 5.15 
5. (3.52) 
6. (7.12) 
7. 3.91 
8. 6.10 
9. 5.52 
10. 3.57 
11. 6.53 
12. 5.82


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 12, 2018)

Round 84
Sub 4 [3/3] 
l4e w/ LBL 
xman 

avg of 12: 3.808
Time List:
1. 3.798 U' B' U' B' R' L' U' B' r b u 
2. (8.380+) U' L' B' U' L' B' R' U b u 
3. 2.921 R' B L' B' U' R' B' U l' r' b 
4. 4.886 U' L' R' U L R U L' r b' 
5. 2.793 U' R' L' R' L R' L R l r b' u 
6. 4.545 L U R' U L' B U R' l' r' u' 
7. (2.682) L' B L R' B R L B' r' b' 
8. 3.465 U R B U' R B' R B U r' b u' 
9. 3.716 U L' B U B' L B' R l' b' 
10. 3.301 B U R' B' L U' L U b' 
11. 4.092 B' L B R' U L B' R' r u' 
12. 4.564 U L U R B' R L U' L' r' b' u

Luckily I got 2 counting 2's


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 12, 2018)

*Round 84 Results*
 

*Round 85 - *(ends Sunday, August 19th)
1. U' B' L B' U B L U' B' l r b' u 
2. U B' L R' U L U' R l' b' 
3. U' L' B U' L B U B' R' l r' b u' 
4. U' L B R L' B' L' R' U b u' 
5. U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b 
6. R B' U' B' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
7. U R' U' R U' B' R L R l r' b u' 
8. U L B' U' L' R B' L l u 
9. U L B U' R B' L' R' r' b 
10. U L B L' R U' B L r' b 
11. L U B' U' R B' R U' B r' u 
12. L B R U' R U' R U l' r b' u 

Congratulation to @ARobey, @cubeshepherd, @oliviervlcube, and @Ghost Cuber for graduating!


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 10
LBL
Xman Bell
ao12: 8.5

8.08
10.3
7.71
7.6
9.65
8.08 (lol)
8.14
8.17
6.05
7.76
10.14
9.12


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 85
sub 4
topfirst
X-Man
avg of 12: 5.15 = major flop

1. 4.53
2. 4.72
3. 5.33
4. 5.67
5. 4.41
6. (4.40)
7. 4.44
8. 5.10
9. 4.71
10. 4.38
11. (9.98) cubing after a long break
12. 8.30 not good


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 13, 2018)

Cooki348 said:


> Round 85
> sub 4
> topfirst
> X-Man
> ...


Hey, I am now not the only topfirst solver on this thread Do you know all the different topfirst subsets, such as OKA, WO, Nutella etc?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 5
avg of 12: 5.34 0/3

Time List:
1. 6.82 
2. 4.16 
3. 5.86 
4. 4.80 
5. (7.62) 
6. 5.23 
7. 5.61
8. 4.34 
9. (3.56) 
10. 5.02 
11. 5.81 
12. 5.79


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 83
sub-3.3
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-13
avg of 12: 3.81

Time List:
1. 4.50 U' B' L B' U B L U' B' l r b' u 
2. 3.28 U B' L R' U L U' R l' b' 
3. 3.92 U' L' B U' L B U B' R' l r' b u' 
4. 3.16 U' L B R L' B' L' R' U b u' 
5. (6.08) U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b 
6. 4.45 R B' U' B' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
7. 3.38 U R' U' R U' B' R L R l r' b u' 
8. 4.57 U L B' U' L' R B' L l u 
9. 2.99 U L B U' R B' L' R' r' b 
10. (2.20) U L B L' R U' B L r' b 
11. 4.45 L U B' U' R B' R U' B r' u 
12. 3.35 L B R U' R U' R U l' r b' u
Bad average, but whatever


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

sub-7.5
avg of 12: 7.963

Time List:
1. 9.814 
2. 8.493 
3. 6.262 
4. 6.875 
5. 9.743 
6. 8.602 
7. 8.094 
8. 5.927 
9. (4.560) 
10. 6.483 
11. 9.333 
12. (11.529)


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 3.6
X-Man Bell
L4E

avg of 12: 3.38

Time List:
1. 3.86 U' B' L B' U B L U' B' l r b' u
2. 3.50 U B' L R' U L U' R l' b'
3. 3.03 U' L' B U' L B U B' R' l r' b u'
4. 3.50 U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b
5. 3.53 U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b
6. 3.01 R B' U' B' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u
7. 3.27 U R' U' R U' B' R L R l r' b u'
8. 3.15 U L B' U' L' R B' L l u
9. 3.79 U L B U' R B' L' R' r' b
10. (2.84) U L B L' R U' B L r' b
11. (4.02) L U B' U' R B' R U' B r' u
12. 3.14 L B R U' R U' R U l' r b' u


----------



## ARobey (Aug 17, 2018)

Round 85
race to sub 5
avg of 12: 5.87

Time List:
1. 6.25 U' B' L B' U B L U' B' l r b' u 
2. 5.28 U B' L R' U L U' R l' b' 
3. 5.95 U' L' B U' L B U B' R' l r' b u' 
4. 6.51 U' L B R L' B' L' R' U b u' 
5. 6.45 U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b 
6. 4.88 R B' U' B' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
7. (4.72) U R' U' R U' B' R L R l r' b u' 
8. 6.16 U L B' U' L' R B' L l u 
9. 4.85 U L B U' R B' L' R' r' b 
10. 6.75+ U L B L' R U' B L r' b 
11. (7.43) L U B' U' R B' R U' B r' u 
12. 5.63 L B R U' R U' R U l' r b' u

well that sucked


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 84
L4E/LBL
X-man bell
Sub 3.8

I'm ashamed rip. First solve were extremely bad, but solves 7,8,9,10,11,12 were quite good. I ended third in my last comp, so I'm happy, unfortunately I +2'd out of a 3.41 average 
avg of 12: 4.280

Time List:
1. 5.448 U' B' L B' U B L U' B' l r b' u 
2. 4.628 U B' L R' U L U' R l' b' 
3. 3.827 U' L' B U' L B U B' R' l r' b u' 
4. 5.480 U' L B R L' B' L' R' U b u' 
5. 5.323 U R' L' U' R' L' R U' B l r b 
6. (8.215) R B' U' B' U' B' U' B' l r' b' u 
7. (3.040) U R' U' R U' B' R L R l r' b u' 
8. 3.559 U L B' U' L' R B' L l u 
9. 3.100 U L B U' R B' L' R' r' b 
10. 3.406 U L B L' R U' B L r' b 
11. 3.963 L U B' U' R B' R U' B r' u 
12. 4.061 L B R U' R U' R U l' r b' u


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 20, 2018)

oliviervlcube said:


> I'm ashamed rip. First solve were extremely bad, but solves 7,8,9,10,11,12 were quite good. I ended third in my last comp, so I'm happy, unfortunately I +2'd out of a 3.41 average


Nice job on the 2.15 and 2.18 singles!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 26, 2018)

I won a comp today with a 3.15 average


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 28, 2018)

*Round 85 Results*



*Round 86 - *(ends Sunday, September 2nd)
1. B U L R U' R B U l r' u 
2. U' L U R L R L' R' l' b' u 
3. U' L' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r' u 
4. R L' B' U' B' R' U' L l r' b u' 
5. L B L R' U' B U' L' U b 
6. U L' R B' L B' R' L l u 
7. U L' R B' R L U R' r b u 
8. R U R U R' B' L B l' b' u' 
9. U' L' B U' R' B' R U r b u' 
10. L' R' L B U' L' B L' l r 
11. L' B' L' U B' L R L' l 
12. R' B L U L' U R' L' l r b 

I will catch up before next round.

Good luck!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Round 86
Sub-7.5 1/3
avg of 12: 7.246

Time List:
1. 6.040 
2. 8.510 
3. (8.930) 
4. 7.890 
5. 7.200 
6. 8.750 
7. 5.880 
8. 6.550 
9. 8.390 
10. 7.540 
11. (4.010) 
12. 5.710


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 29, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 3.6
X-Man Bell
L4E 

avg of 12: 3.51

Time List:
1. 3.03 
2. 3.72 
3. 4.22 
4. 3.17 
5. 3.66 
6. 3.53 
7. (4.30) 
8. 3.21 
9. 4.01 
10. (2.31) 
11. 2.69 
12. 3.82


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 29, 2018)

Round 86
sub-3
L4E
MoYu Magnetic (I know, unexpected)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-28
avg of 12: 3.43

Time List:
1. 2.99 B U L R U' R B U l r' u 
2. 2.77 U' L U R L R L' R' l' b' u 
3. 5.93 U' L' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r' u 
4. 2.94 R L' B' U' B' R' U' L l r' b u' 
5. 2.32 L B L R' U' B U' L' U b 
6. 2.89 U L' R B' L B' R' L l u 
7. (5.96) U L' R B' R L U R' r b u 
8. 3.81 R U R U R' B' L B l' b' u' 
9. 3.02 U' L' B U' R' B' R U r b u' 
10. (2.03) L' R' L B U' L' B L' l r 
11. 2.46 L' B' L' U B' L R L' l 
12. 5.19+ R' B L U L' U R' L' l r b

3.23 without the +2 on the last


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 30, 2018)

round 86
sub 3.8
l4e/lbl
xman bell
avg of 12: 4.022

Time List:
1. 3.926 B U L R U' R B U l r' u 
2. 4.919 U' L U R L R L' R' l' b' u 
3. 4.112 U' L' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r' u 
4. 3.722 R L' B' U' B' R' U' L l r' b u' 
5. 4.728 L B L R' U' B U' L' U b 
6. 3.041 U L' R B' L B' R' L l u 
7. 4.981 U L' R B' R L U R' r b u 
8. (DNF(4.294)) R U R U R' B' L B l' b' u' 
9. 3.602 U' L' B U' R' B' R U r b u' 
10. 2.654 L' R' L B U' L' B L' l r 
11. (2.273) L' B' L' U B' L R L' l 
12. 4.530 R' B L U L' U R' L' l r b

wtf, so bad


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 31, 2018)

Let's see, where was I.. race to sub-4 I guess

4.66, 3.48, 5.45, 4.68, DNF (4.08), 4.54, 4.90, 3.29, 4.99, 2.50, 5.44, 4.96 = 4.64

lot's of stupid mistakes, sub-4 should be rather easy for me already


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 86
Sub 5.5
l4e and lbl
Moyu Magnetic

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-31
avg of 12: 5.545

Time List:
1. 6.418 B U L R U' R B U l r' u 
2. 4.833 U' L U R L R L' R' l' b' u 
3. 5.841 U' L' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r' u 
4. (10.354) R L' B' U' B' R' U' L l r' b u' 
5. 7.632 L B L R' U' B U' L' U b 
6. 6.962 U L' R B' L B' R' L l u 
7. 5.138 U L' R B' R L U R' r b u 
8. 5.570 R U R U R' B' L B l' b' u' 
9. 4.833 U' L' B U' R' B' R U r b u' 
10. (2.881) L' R' L B U' L' B L' l r 
11. 3.138 L' B' L' U B' L R L' l 
12. 5.089 R' B L U L' U R' L' l r b


----------



## ARobey (Sep 2, 2018)

Round 86
Race to sub 5


avg of 12: 5.62

Time List:
1. 4.33 B U L R U' R B U l r' u 
2. 4.71 U' L U R L R L' R' l' b' u 
3. (6.80) U' L' U B L' R' U R' B' l' r' u 
4. 6.16 R L' B' U' B' R' U' L l r' b u' 
5. 6.38 L B L R' U' B U' L' U b 
6. 6.14 U L' R B' L B' R' L l u 
7. 4.34 U L' R B' R L U R' r b u 
8. 5.89 R U R U R' B' L B l' b' u' 
9. 6.17 U' L' B U' R' B' R U r b u' 
10. 5.67 L' R' L B U' L' B L' l r 
11. (3.13) L' B' L' U B' L R L' l 
12. 6.39 R' B L U L' U R' L' l r b


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 5, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 83
Race to Sub-3.8
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.34[3/3]*

1. 5.09 
2. 2.79 
3. 3.22 
4. 2.85 
5. 3.30 
6. (2.50) 
7. 3.03 
8. 2.98 
9. 4.64 
10. (5.85) 
11. 2.76 
12. 2.75 

Really good except for the counting 4 and 5.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 5, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 84
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 4.09*

1. 3.53 
2. 4.40 
3. 3.55 
4. 4.51 
5. 3.80 
6. 3.97 
7. (2.60) 
8. 4.86 
9. 3.28 
10. 4.77 
11. 4.21 
12. (4.96) 

Fail.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 6, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 85
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.78*

1. (4.98) 
2. 3.76 
3. 3.65 
4. 4.44 
5. 3.51 
6. 3.39 
7. 3.12 
8. (2.84) 
9. 3.98 
10. 3.07 
11. 4.38 
12. 3.78


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 6, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 86
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.54*

1. 3.24 
2. 2.87 
3. 3.15 
4. 3.73 
5. 3.54 
6. 4.12 
7. 3.96 
8. 3.72 
9. 3.36 
10. 3.88 
11. (2.35) 
12. (4.51) 

Next round up soon.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 7, 2018)

*Round 86 Results*


*Round 87 - *(ends Wednesday, September 12th)

1. U' R' L R' B' R' B U' l' r' u' 
2. L' R U B U' R' B' L' r' b' u 
3. L R' U' L R' L U' R L' l r b' u' 
4. R' L' B R B R B' U l u' 
5. L' U R U' B U' R' U' r' 
6. B' U B' U L B' U' R' l r b u 
7. U' L U R' L R' L' R b' u 
8. U' L' B L R' L B' U' L' l r b' u 
9. U R' B' U' B R U B' l r b' 
10. B' R U' R' U' R B' R l r' b 
11. U' R' B R' L' R U' L l r b 
12. B R L' U R B' L' R' l' r' b u 

Congrats to @Chris Van Der Brink and @CornerCutter for graduating!


----------



## ARobey (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 87
avg of 12: 5.29

Time List:
1. 5.58 U L R U R B U' R' u' 
2. 4.47 U' R' L R' B' R' B U' l' r' u' 
3. 4.95 L' R U B U' R' B' L' r' b' u 
4. (7.64) L R' U' L R' L U' R L' l r b' u' 
5. 5.54 R' L' B R B R B' U l u' 
6. (3.09) L' U R U' B U' R' U' r' 
7. 6.57 B' U B' U L B' U' R' l r b u 
8. 3.95 U' L U R' L R' L' R b' u 
9. 5.33 U' L' B L R' L B' U' L' l r b' u 
10. 4.80 U R' B' U' B R U B' l r b' 
11. 4.27 U' R' B R' L' R U' L l r b 
12. 7.41 B R L' U R B' L' R' l' r' b u


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 87 
Sub 3.3 

avg of 12: 3.23

Time List:
1. 2.76 
2. 3.46 
3. 3.69 
4. (3.74) 
5. 3.38 
6. 3.32 
7. (2.73) 
8. 2.84 
9. 3.06 
10. 3.19 
11. 2.95 
12. 3.67


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 9, 2018)

round 87
sub 3.8

avg of 12: 3.699

Time List:
1. 4.140 U' R' L R' B' R' B U' l' r' u' 
2. 2.752 L' R U B U' R' B' L' r' b' u 
3. 3.943 L R' U' L R' L U' R L' l r b' u' 
4. 3.823 R' L' B R B R B' U l u' 
5. (DNF(2.500)) L' U R U' B U' R' U' r' 
6. 4.760 B' U B' U L B' U' R' l r b u 
7. 2.983 U' L U R' L R' L' R b' u 
8. 3.115 U' L' B L R' L B' U' L' l r b' u 
9. (2.642) U R' B' U' B R U B' l r b' 
10. 3.641 B' R U' R' U' R B' R l r' b 
11. 3.266 U' R' B R' L' R U' L l r b 
12. 4.565 B R L' U R B' L' R' l' r' b u

rip dnf


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

round 87
sub 3.5


avg 12: *3.23 *


1. 2.89
2. 2.87
3. 4.48
4. 2.33
5. 2.74
6. 4.30
7. 2.89
8. (5.40)
9. (2.07)
10. 2.51
11. 3.80
12. 3.58


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 87
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.81*

1. 3.04 
2. 3.27 
3. 5.05 
4. 4.51 
5. 4.50 
6. 4.67 
7. (2.43) 
8. (5.77) 
9. 2.77 
10. 3.28 
11. 2.70 
12. 4.27


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 13, 2018)

*Round 87 Results*


*Round 88 - *(ends Wednesday, September 19th)

1. B' R' L' B' R' L U B b 
2. R B' L U B' U' R B l' r' b' u 
3. U' L' B' R L U L B' l' r b 
4. R' U' B U R' B' L' U b' u 
5. B U' L R' L U L' U b u 
6. U L U' L R' L' B R U b u 
7. U' B L' U' R L U L l' r' b 
8. U' R U' R L B R B' r u' 
9. R L R L U' B' L R r u 
10. U L' R U' R' L R' L U' l r b' u 
11. U L U' R' B R' U L B' b' u' 
12. R' B' L R' U' R' L' U l r' b u' 

Thanks for competing guys!

You might be interested in my latest podcast episode, I interview Phil Yu from TheCubicle.us. Listen here.

Good luck!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 13, 2018)

*Round 88*
Sub-7.5
avg of 12: 6.196

Time List:
1. 5.760 
2. 7.465 
3. (11.336) 
4. 6.435 
5. 6.109 
6. (4.662) 
7. 8.515 
8. 4.844 
9. 6.437 
10. 5.434 
11. 5.711 
12. 5.245


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 88
Sub 3.3
Avg 12: *3.20 *

1. 3.63
2. 3.81
3. 3.17
4. 3.58
5. 2.55
6. 3.39
7. (4.03)
8. 2.75
9. (2.55)
10. 2.79
11. 3.55
12. 2.79


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 14, 2018)

4.38, 4.52, 4.78, 3.45, 4.79, 3.88, 4.71, (2.95), 3.47, (7.82+), 3.93, 4.38 = 4.23

blaah, so many bad ll cases too


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 16, 2018)

i'm bad rip
round 88
sub 3.8
l4e with lbl

avg of 12: 4.056

Time List:
1. (5.862) B' R' L' B' R' L U B b 
2. 3.413 R B' L U B' U' R B l' r' b' u 
3. 5.268 U' L' B' R L U L B' l' r b 
4. 4.369 R' U' B U R' B' L' U b' u 
5. 3.743 B U' L R' L U L' U b u 
6. (2.887) U L U' L R' L' B R U b u 
7. 4.732 U' B L' U' R L U L l' r' b 
8. 3.947 U' R U' R L B R B' r u' 
9. 3.259 R L R L U' B' L R r u 
10. 3.140 U L' R U' R' L R' L U' l r b' u 
11. 4.228 U L U' R' B R' U L B' b' u' 
12. 4.464 R' B' L R' U' R' L' U l r' b u'


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 16, 2018)

Average of 12: 10.871
Race to sub 11
Method: LBL
1. 11.259
2. 11.563
3. 9.903
4. 10.432
5. 11.041
6. 10.157
7. 10.044
8. 10.227 
9. (6.811)
10. 12.819
11. (DNF)
12. 11.269


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

Round 88
Sub 3.3 

avg of 12: 3.21

Time List:
1. 3.47 
2. 3.70 
3. 3.05
4. 3.30 
5. 3.15 
6. 2.78 
7. (4.00) 
8. 2.80 
9. (2.32) 
10. 3.61 
11. 2.94
12. 3.31


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 19, 2018)

Round 88
Sub 10

ao12: 7.98

8.32
9.25
9.52
8.79
5.53
6.35
9.14
8.32
6.63
8.32
6.92
7.8

Somehow I got 3 8.32's


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 21, 2018)

Round 88
Race to Sub-15 (still)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-21
avg of 12: 16.97

Time List:
1. 16.84 B' R' L' B' R' L U B b 
2. 14.69 R B' L U B' U' R B l' r' b' u 
3. 27.42 U' L' B' R L U L B' l' r b 
4. 23.50 R' U' B U R' B' L' U b' u 
5. 15.45 B U' L R' L U L' U b u 
6. 12.13 U L U' L R' L' B R U b u 
7. 15.98 U' B L' U' R L U L l' r' b 
8. 14.55 U' R U' R L B R B' r u' 
9. (11.35) R L R L U' B' L R r u 
10. 14.60 U L' R U' R' L R' L U' l r b' u 
11. (29.06) U L U' R' B R' U L B' b' u' 
12. 14.56 R' B' L R' U' R' L' U l r' b u'


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 21, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 88
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.64*

1. 3.19 
2. 4.02 
3. 4.61 
4. 3.29 
5. 3.44 
6. 2.79 
7. 4.39 
8. (2.38) 
9. 3.11 
10. (6.53) 
11. 3.37 
12. 4.22 

Not bad, but didn't make my goal.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 22, 2018)

*Round 88 Results*


*Round 89 - *(ends Wednesday, September 26th)

1. U L B' R L' B L R B' r' b' u' 
2. U' B U' R' B L R' L' l 
3. R U' L B L R' L' U l r' 
4. U L' U' R' U' L B' U' l r' b u' 
5. U R' U' B L' U' B' L' B' l r 
6. U R U' L U' B L U b' 
7. U R' U L B R' B U' L R' r' b 
8. U' R U' R U L R' U' r' b' u' 
9. U B' L R L B' R' U b' u 
10. U' L' R B L' B' U L l b 
11. L R L' R B U' R U B l' r b' 
12. L R U L' R L R L l' r' b u' 

Congratulations @AMCuber for graduating Sub-10!

Good luck!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 23, 2018)

Round 89
avg of 12: 7.45

Time List:
1. (11.31) 
2. 8.60 
3. 5.76 
4. 5.74 
5. 7.58 
6. 5.80 
7. 8.79 
8. 7.66 
9. 7.87 
10. (5.70) 
11. 9.54 
12. 7.14


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 23, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Round 89
> avg of 12: 7.45
> 
> Time List:
> ...


What are you racing to?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 23, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What are you racing to?


With that average I graduated Sub-7.5


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 23, 2018)

Round 89
Sub 3.3
avg of 12: 3.37

Time List:
1. 3.93 
2. 3.52 
3. 3.04 
4. 3.20 
5. (4.25) 
6. (2.49) 
7. 4.14 
8. 3.50 
9. 2.83 
10. 3.29 
11. 2.96 
12. 3.28


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 25, 2018)

r89

5.06, 4.86, 4.89, 4.02, 4.20, 4.00, 5.14, 3.75, 4.46, 5.95+, 3.55, 4.80 = 4.52

omfg that was bad


----------



## oliviervlcube (Sep 25, 2018)

I got Dutch Nationals last weekend and I got a 2nd place  Unfortunately I was very nervous in the final round and didn't get a good average (4.23) . In the first round I almost got my pb, but I failed the last solve (the cube kind of slipped on the 3rd solve, so I can call this a PB fail)


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 89
Race to Sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-26
avg of 12: 17.84

Time List:
1. 27.69 U L B' R L' B L R B' r' b' u' 
2. 17.82 U' B U' R' B L R' L' l 
3. 17.30 R U' L B L R' L' U l r' 
4. 18.13 U L' U' R' U' L B' U' l r' b u' 
5. (28.84) U R' U' B L' U' B' L' B' l r 
6. 15.34 U R U' L U' B L U b' 
7. 16.91 U R' U L B R' B U' L R' r' b 
8. (13.24) U' R U' R U L R' U' r' b' u' 
9. 15.07 U B' L R L B' R' U b' u 
10. 14.69 U' L' R B L' B' U L l b 
11. 14.19 L R L' R B U' R U B l' r b' 
12. 21.25 L R U L' R L R L l' r' b u'

Not horrifically bad.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 30, 2018)

Round 89
Sub-3.3
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-29
avg of 12: 3.91

Time List:
1. 5.57 U L B' R L' B L R B' r' b' u' 
2. 3.34 U' B U' R' B L R' L' l 
3. (2.30) R U' L B L R' L' U l r' 
4. 3.56 U L' U' R' U' L B' U' l r' b u' 
5. 4.89 U R' U' B L' U' B' L' B' l r 
6. 2.73 U R U' L U' B L U b' 
7. (5.61) U R' U L B R' B U' L R' r' b 
8. 5.13 U' R U' R U L R' U' r' b' u' 
9. 3.21 U B' L R L B' R' U b' u 
10. 3.31 U' L' R B L' B' U L l b 
11. 4.23 L R L' R B U' R U B l' r b' 
12. 3.09 L R U L' R L R L l' r' b u'
Horrible average.


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll have the new round up tomorrow.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 1, 2018)

*Round 88 Results*


*Round 89* - (ends Wednesday, October 7th)
1. L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. U R L' R' B L' U B' u 

Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 2, 2018)

Round 89
Sub 3.3 
avg of 12: 3.22

Time List:
1. 3.58 
2. 3.23 
3. (4.04) 
4. 3.25 
5. 3.56 
6. 2.90 
7. (2.63) 
8. 3.57 
9. 3.34 
10. 3.01 
11. 2.76 
12. 3.00


----------



## oliviervlcube (Oct 2, 2018)

these scrambles were quite bad and I didn't practise lol 

Round 89
sub 3.8 (I'm global ~3.7 I think)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-2
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (3.117) L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. 4.963 U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. 4.135 B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. 3.932 U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. 4.280 U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 3.193 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. 3.773 U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. 4.005 R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 4.061 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 3.760 U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. (DNF(4.132)) U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. DNF(3.383) U R L' R' B L' U B' u


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

first time doing this... 
R89
hopefully sub-4.8

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-2
avg of 12: 4.716

Time List:
1. 4.436 L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. 5.159 U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. 6.308 B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. 4.220 U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. 5.515 U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 4.018 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. (3.247) U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. (7.014) R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 3.949 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 4.676 U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. 5.402 U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. 3.481 U R L' R' B L' U B' u
yay


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 5, 2018)

Round 89
Race to sub-15
(I don't actually have an X-man bell by the way, not yet anyway. It's just a random pyraminx)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-5
avg of 12: 13.49

Time List:
1. 10.34 L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. 17.18 U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. (19.09) B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. (7.49) U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. 17.45 U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 11.09 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. 10.10 U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. 15.35 R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 12.84 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 16.19 U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. 11.47 U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. 12.89 U R L' R' B L' U B' u

I'm super happy with these results!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 89
sub-3.3
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-6
avg of 12: 4.02

Time List:
1. 2.58 L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. (5.94+) U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. 5.54 B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. 3.16 U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. 5.14 U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 2.75 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. 3.45 U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. 2.68 R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 4.13 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 5.94+ U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. (1.64) U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. 4.79 U R L' R' B L' U B' u
Horrible.


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 8, 2018)

Round 89 (sub-4)

4.15, 5.50, 3.97, (18.59), 4.75, 3.83, 4.10, 5.10, (3.55), 3.59, 5.03, 4.61 = 4.46

bad


----------



## ARobey (Oct 14, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-13
avg of 12: 6.41

Time List:
1. 4.86 L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. 9.66+ U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. 7.23 B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. 7.08 U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. (10.19+) U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 5.12 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. 4.45 U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. 8.28 R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 8.17 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 5.23 U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. 4.05 U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. (3.75) U R L' R' B L' U B' u

I took a break for a while, which explains the horrible average


----------



## Cornertwist (Oct 14, 2018)

First time doing this....

(sub 9)
Moyu Magnetic (LBL)
Average of 12: 8.89

1. 8.26 L R' U R' U R' B U l' r' u' 
2. 8.78 U B R' U' R B R U' l' r b 
3. 6.49 B' R' U' B L R' L' B l r' b 
4. 7.72 U R U' B' L' R L' U l b' u 
5. (14.75) U' R' L R' U L' U B L l b' u 
6. 8.742 L' R L' B' U B L' R' l r' b' 
7. 12.57 U L' U L R' B R L' l r b 
8. 9.05 R' B' R' U L B' U L' l' r' b u 
9. 9.23 U' B' U L R' L R' U r b' u 
10. 6.84 U R' U' R B L' U R' l' r' b' u' 
11. 11.27 U R B' R U' R B' R b u 
12. (6.09) U R L' R' B L' U B' u 

plz tell me if i did anything wrong.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 15, 2018)

*Round 90 Results*


*Round 91* - (ends Sunday, October 21th)

1. U R U R' B' R B L l' b u' 
2. U L' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
3. U R' L' U' R' L U R' l r b u' 
4. R' L R' B' U' B' L R' l' r u' 
5. U' B' R' U B R' L' B' R l r b 
6. B U R' B L' B R' B l b' 
7. U' L B' U' L R L' B l' r b u' 
8. U R' U R L B' U' R l' b u' 
9. U' L' U R' B' U' L' R' l r' b' u 
10. U R' B R' L U R B r' b 
11. U L U B' U L R' U l' b' 
12. B U B U R' B R' U' l r b u 

There we go, the results! Feel free to bother me when I don't post rounds on time. Thanks for your patience.

Good luck!



Cornertwist said:


> First time doing this....
> 
> (sub 9)
> Moyu Magnetic (LBL)
> ...


You listed everything great! You name reminds me of the original name of The CornerCutter Podcast. It was CornerTwist the first 9 episodes.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 15, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> You listed everything great! You name reminds me of the original name of The CornerCutter Podcast. It was CornerTwist the first 9 episodes.


I know that's what i thought


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 15, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> I know that's what i thought


Nice! Glad to hear you've listened to the older episodes.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 17, 2018)

Round 91
Sub-3.3
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-16
avg of 12: 3.93

Time List:
1. 3.63 U R U R' B' R B L l' b u' 
2. (5.47) U L' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
3. 3.56 U R' L' U' R' L U R' l r b u' 
4. 4.21 R' L R' B' U' B' L R' l' r u' 
5. 3.49 U' B' R' U B R' L' B' R l r b 
6. 4.25 B U R' B L' B R' B l b' 
7. 3.75 U' L B' U' L R L' B l' r b u' 
8. 4.63 U R' U R L B' U' R l' b u' 
9. 3.95 U' L' U R' B' U' L' R' l r' b' u 
10. (2.62) U R' B R' L U R B r' b 
11. 3.82 U L U B' U L R' U l' b' 
12. 4.01 B U B U R' B R' U' l r b u
Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-16
avg of 12: 3.93

Time List:
1. 3.63 U R U R' B' R B L l' b u' 
2. (5.47) U L' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
3. 3.56 U R' L' U' R' L U R' l r b u' 
4. 4.21 R' L R' B' U' B' L R' l' r u' 
5. 3.49 U' B' R' U B R' L' B' R l r b 
6. 4.25 B U R' B L' B R' B l b' 
7. 3.75 U' L B' U' L R L' B l' r b u' 
8. 4.63 U R' U R L B' U' R l' b u' 
9. 3.95 U' L' U R' B' U' L' R' l r' b' u 
10. (2.62) U R' B R' L U R B r' b 
11. 3.82 U L U B' U L R' U l' b' 
12. 4.01 B U B U R' B R' U' l r b u

Terrible average. I have 3 rounds this weekend, so hopefully I will get at least 1 sub-3 average. 3.10 ao100 this week, so it is looking hopeful


----------



## oliviervlcube (Oct 17, 2018)

round 90
xman bell
sub 3.8


avg of 12: 3.768

Time List:
1. (2.887) U R U R' B' R B L l' b u' 
2. 4.130 U L' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
3. 3.734 U R' L' U' R' L U R' l r b u' 
4. (6.871) R' L R' B' U' B' L R' l' r u' 
5. 4.263 U' B' R' U B R' L' B' R l r b 
6. 3.118 B U R' B L' B R' B l b' 
7. 3.934 U' L B' U' L R L' B l' r b u' 
8. 3.623 U R' U R L B' U' R l' b u' 
9. 3.052 U' L' U R' B' U' L' R' l r' b' u 
10. 3.378 U R' B R' L U R B r' b 
11. 4.757 U L U B' U L R' U l' b' 
12. 3.690 B U B U R' B R' U' l r b u


----------



## MCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 91
Sub-4
Ao12: 5.53

1. 4.97
2. 6.28
3. 4.82
4. 6.69
5. 4.88
6. 4.76
7. 4.80
8. 6.21
9. 3.97
10. 6.62+
11. 6.68
12. 5.28


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 91
Race to sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-18
avg of 12: 15.05

Time List:
1. 8.31 . U R U R' B' R B L l' b u' 
2. 14.49 U L' B' L' U L' R' B' l r' b' u' 
3. 22.72 U R' L' U' R' L U R' l r b u' 
4. 10.50 R' L R' B' U' B' L R' l' r u' 
5. 12.50 U' B' R' U B R' L' B' R l r b 
6. (47.59) B U R' B L' B R' B l b' 
7. 14.27 U' L B' U' L R L' B l' r b u' 
8. 24.55 U R' U R L B' U' R l' b u' 
9. 14.97 U' L' U R' B' U' L' R' l r' b' u 
10. 11.92 U R' B R' L U R B r' b 
11. (7.15) U L U B' U L R' U l' b' 
12. 16.26 B U B U R' B R' U' l r b u

Well that's annoying.......


----------



## Cornertwist (Oct 21, 2018)

Round 91
(sub nine)
Average of 12: 8.55


1. 7.72
2. 13.82
3. 6.90
4. 10.75
5. 6.04
6. 9.60
7. 6.54
8. 5.96
9. 9.23
10. 9.31
11. 9.33
12. 10.05

Pretty inconsistent but anyway.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 27, 2018)

Round 91
Sub 3
Ao12: *3.02* (so close)

1. 2.75
2. 4.37
3. 2.50
4. 2.30
5. 1.96
6. 2.53
7. (5.41)
8. 3.75
9. 4.02
10. (1.89)
11. 2.55
12. 3.51


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2018)

I'll have results and the next round up in the next few days.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 11, 2018)

I had a competition yesterday. No notable averages, but I got a 1.74 single with 6.89 TPS. In the final, I also got a 1.46 +2


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 13, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 89
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.56*

1. 3.66 
2. 4.02 
3. (3.08) 
4. 3.44 
5. 3.49 
6. 3.14 
7. (5.59) 
8. 3.74 
9. 3.19 
10. 3.82 
11. 3.12 
12. 3.99 

Not bad.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 13, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 90
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.60*

1. 4.01 
2. 3.13 
3. (4.79) 
4. 3.43 
5. 4.16 
6. 4.21 
7. 3.64 
8. 3.20 
9. 4.01 
10. 3.73 
11. 2.52 
12. (2.29)


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 13, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 91
Race to Sub-3.5
Pyraminx: X-Man Bell
Method: Intuitive L4E

*Ao12: 3.68*

1. 2.69 
2. 4.44 
3. 3.93 
4. 4.35 
5. 2.78 
6. 3.68 
7. (4.45) 
8. 3.76 
9. (2.51) 
10. 3.32 
11. 3.61 
12. 4.19 

Results up later.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 14, 2018)

*Round 91 Results*


*Round 92* - (ends Wednesday, November 21th)

1. B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b' 

I've been practicing more consistently recently so it should be easier to maintain this thread.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 14, 2018)

Round 92
Race to Sub 5.5
Moyu Magnetic
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-14
avg of 12: 5.30

Time List:
1. (8.70) B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. 3.42 L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. 4.68 B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. 5.68 U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. 5.61 L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. (3.13) U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. 5.05 U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. 5.55 U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. 3.55 U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. 7.95 U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. 3.88 L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. 7.64 L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'

nice


----------



## GC1998 (Nov 15, 2018)

Round 92
Race to sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-15
avg of 12: 14.42

Time List:
1. 18.94 B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. 11.96 L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. 12.16 B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. (8.93) U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. 14.27 L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. 11.54 U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. 13.59 U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. 14.46 U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. 17.35 U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. (DNF(14.91)) U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. 15.79 L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. 14.18 L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'

Pretty happy with that! (Well except the DNF)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 23, 2018)

Week 92
Sub-3.3
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-23
avg of 12: 2.87

Time List:
1. 4.13 B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. 2.83 L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. 1.91 B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. 1.87 U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. 4.16 L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. 2.07 U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. 2.68 U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. 3.20 U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. 2.50 U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. (4.90) U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. (1.70) L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. 3.39 L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'
Nice average, but incredibly inconsistent. Solves 3-7 were a 2.22 ao5, which is pretty good as well.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Nov 24, 2018)

Week 92
Sub 3
Method: L4E
Pyraminx: X Man bell
Ao12: *2.79*


1. 2.89 B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b'
2. 2.18 L' R U' B R L' U R
3. 2.24 B U L R' U R U L' l' b
4. 1.58 U B R L' U R' U B' b' u'
5. 3.60 L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b'
6. (1.50) U R' L B U' R L' B' b u'
7. (4.87) U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b
8. 3.67 U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u
9. 2.45 U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u
10. 4.49 U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u'
11. 2.03 L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u
12. 2.77 L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'

EDIT: I realized I wrote sub 2, and I just changed it to sub 3, which was my previous goal.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 26, 2018)

ill compete today


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 26, 2018)

round 92
l4e w/ lbl
sub 3.8

avg of 12: 3.904
1. 5.477 B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. (DNF(3.310)) L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. 3.715 B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. 2.918 U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. 4.825 L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. (2.804) U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. 3.603 U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. 4.107 U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. 3.144 U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. 3.501 U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. 3.268 L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. 4.478 L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'

rip counting 5... would've been 3.68 ao12 otherwise


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 27, 2018)

*Round 92 Results*


*Round 93* - (ends Monday, December 3th)

1. U' L' R' U B R' U B l b' u' 
2. U' B U B' R L U' B l u 
3. B' R' L R' U' L B U l' r' b' u' 
4. U' L U' L R' U R' B' l' u' 
5. U L R U' L' R L U' R' l r' b' u 
6. L' R' L R' U' R' L' U' l' u' 
7. U' L R' B' L' U L' B' R' l' u' 
8. U' L' R' L B' R L U R' l r b' 
9. U B R B' U' B' U' R r' b' u 
10. L' U' R' L U L R B l' u' 
11. U R L U' R' B L' B' R' r' b' u 
12. R L' U L' U B' U B' l r' b' u' 

New round! Good luck!


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Dec 2, 2018)

Round 93
sub 3.2

avg of 12: 3.09

Time List:
1. 3.52 
2. 3.00 
3. 3.16 
4. 3.44 
5. 3.16 
6. 3.20 
7. 2.87 
8. 2.71 
9. (2.50) 
10. (3.70) 
11. 2.73 
12. 3.13


----------



## GC1998 (Dec 2, 2018)

Round 93
Race to Sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-2
avg of 12: 12.04

Time List:
1. 12.04 U' L' R' U B R' U B l b' u'
2. 11.40 U' B U B' R L U' B l u
3. (20.84) B' R' L R' U' L B U l' r' b' u'
4. 13.98 U' L U' L R' U R' B' l' u'
5. 12.70 U L R U' L' R L U' R' l r' b' u
6. 13.25 L' R' L R' U' R' L' U' l' u'
7. 13.18 U' L R' B' L' U L' B' R' l' u'
8. (8.64) U' L' R' L B' R L U R' l r b'
9. 9.34 U B R B' U' B' U' R r' b' u
10. 9.72 L' U' R' L U L R B l' u'
11. 14.09 U R L U' R' B L' B' R' r' b' u
12. 10.71 R L' U L' U B' U B' l r' b' u'

Woah that was good, I did get 4 LL skips though... (Turns out it was a PB Ao12  )


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 7, 2018)

round 93
sub 3.8 
l4e/ lbl

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-7
avg of 12: 4.160

Time List:
1. 5.284 U' L' R' U B R' U B l b' u' 
2. 2.949 U' B U B' R L U' B l u 
3. 4.609 B' R' L R' U' L B U l' r' b' u' 
4. 4.374 U' L U' L R' U R' B' l' u' 
5. 3.716 U L R U' L' R L U' R' l r' b' u 
6. 2.942 L' R' L R' U' R' L' U' l' u' 
7. 4.350 U' L R' B' L' U L' B' R' l' u' 
8. (2.412) U' L' R' L B' R L U R' l r b' 
9. 3.072 U B R B' U' B' U' R r' b' u 
10. 6.657+ L' U' R' L U L R B l' u' 
11. (DNF(3.351)) U R L U' R' B L' B' R' r' b' u 
12. 3.647 R L' U L' U B' U B' l r' b' u' 

bruh that dnf combined with the +2 and the counting 5 and high 4's


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 9, 2018)

Round 93
Race to sub-4 (X-Man Bell, topfirst)
It should've been sub-4 by far, then I messed up a couple solves and got a counting 8

4.17, 3.12, 5.19, 3.57, 3.79, 8.01, (2.95), 3.24, 3.99, (9.11), 5.14, 3.35 = 4.36


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 14, 2018)

Round 93
Sub-5
L4E
X-man bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-14
avg of 12: 5.286

Time List:
1. (10.252) U' L' R' U B R' U B l b' u' 
2. 4.334 U' B U B' R L U' B l u 
3. 5.072 B' R' L R' U' L B U l' r' b' u' 
4. 6.907 U' L U' L R' U R' B' l' u' 
5. 5.982 U L R U' L' R L U' R' l r' b' u 
6. (4.241) L' R' L R' U' R' L' U' l' u' 
7. 4.548 U' L R' B' L' U L' B' R' l' u' 
8. 6.058 U' L' R' L B' R L U R' l r b' 
9. 4.853 U B R B' U' B' U' R r' b' u 
10. 5.602 L' U' R' L U L R B l' u' 
11. 4.974 U R L U' R' B L' B' R' r' b' u 
12. 4.531 R L' U L' U B' U B' l r' b' u'

Been about a year since I was last here.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 15, 2018)

Next round up soon!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 17, 2018)

Week 93
Sub-3.3
L4E
Bell

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-17
avg of 12: 3.64

Time List:
1. 4.10 U' L' R' U B R' U B l b' u' 
2. 2.58 U' B U B' R L U' B l u 
3. 3.68 B' R' L R' U' L B U l' r' b' u' 
4. 4.52 U' L U' L R' U R' B' l' u' 
5. 3.30 U L R U' L' R L U' R' l r' b' u 
6. 3.45 L' R' L R' U' R' L' U' l' u' 
7. 2.82 U' L R' B' L' U L' B' R' l' u' 
8. (2.19) U' L' R' L B' R L U R' l r b' 
9. 3.90 U B R B' U' B' U' R r' b' u 
10. 4.03 L' U' R' L U L R B l' u' 
11. (DNF(5.00)) U R L U' R' B L' B' R' r' b' u 
12. 3.99 R L' U L' U B' U B' l r' b' u'

DNF was a mid 2 timer reset


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 24, 2018)

*Round 93 Results*


*Round 94* - (ends Monday, December 31th)

1. U L R L B' U L R L' l u 
2. U' R U L R' U B L' b 
3. L R' B' L R B R L l' r b 
4. L B L B' R' U' L' R l' r b u 
5. U L U L B L B L' l r' b' u 
6. L U' B' L R B' L U' b u 
7. U L' R' L' U' L B L U' l' r b' u 
8. R B' U L' R U' L R' l' u' 
9. R U' L' U R L B' R' l r' b u' 
10. R B R L' R U R L' l u' 
11. B' U L U' R' L R' U l u' 
12. B' L R L R L B' R' l u' 

Good luck!


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Dec 25, 2018)

Round 94
sub 3.2

avg of 12: 3.14

Time List:
1. 3.31 
2. 2.91 
3. 3.74 
4. 3.61 
5. (2.39) 
6. 3.55 
7. 2.95 
8. 2.69 
9. (4.02) 
10. 2.81 
11. 2.74 
12. 3.11


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 29, 2018)

Round 94 
sub 3.8

avg of 12: 3.997

Time List:
1. 4.011 U L R L B' U L R L' l u 
2. 4.386 U' R U L R' U B L' b 
3. 3.901 L R' B' L R B R L l' r b 
4. 4.579 L B L B' R' U' L' R l' r b u 
5. 3.414 U L U L B L B L' l r' b' u 
6. 4.258 L U' B' L R B' L U' b u 
7. 4.293 U L' R' L' U' L B L U' l' r b' u 
8. 3.224 R B' U L' R U' L R' l' u' 
9. (5.191) R U' L' U R L B' R' l r' b u' 
10. 3.594 R B R L' R U R L' l u' 
11. (2.820) B' U L U' R' L R' U l u' 
12. 4.306 B' L R L R L B' R' l u'

Before Dutch Nationals I averaged something like 3.6 seconds. Maybe I did 400 solves in 3 months and I lost my TPS and Look ahead. I'm barely sub 4. So I will do something like 50 solves a day when I have time (I think everyday) and I hope that I'll be sub 3.7 asap


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 29, 2018)

Round 94 
Sub-3.2
L4E
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-29
avg of 12: 4.27

Time List:
1. 4.42 U L R L B' U L R L' l u 
2. 2.74 U' R U L R' U B L' b 
3. 4.41 L R' B' L R B R L l' r b 
4. 6.48 L B L B' R' U' L' R l' r b u 
5. (1.98) U L U L B L B L' l r' b' u 
6. (DNF(5.00)) L U' B' L R B' L U' b u 
7. 4.54 U L' R' L' U' L B L U' l' r b' u 
8. 2.56 R B' U L' R U' L R' l' u' 
9. 4.01 R U' L' U R L B' R' l r' b u' 
10. 3.02 R B R L' R U R L' l u' 
11. 3.13 B' U L U' R' L R' U l u' 
12. 7.36+ B' L R L R L B' R' l u'
LOL so bad. DNF was a mid 2 timer reset.


----------



## GC1998 (Dec 31, 2018)

Round 94
Race to Sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-31
avg of 12: 13.48

Time List:
1. 11.44 L B' U' R' U R' L R B' l r b 
2. 15.15 . U L R L B' U L R L' l u 
3. (8.68) U' R U L R' U B L' b 
4. (16.78) L B L B' R' U' L' R l' r b u 
5. 13.32 U L U L B L B L' l r' b' u 
6. 15.14 L U' B' L R B' L U' b u 
7. 12.23 U L' R' L' U' L B L U' l' r b' u 
8. 16.08 R B' U L' R U' L R' l' u' 
9. 13.41 R U' L' U R L B' R' l r' b u' 
10. 14.43 R B R L' R U R L' l u' 
11. 10.94 B' U L U' R' L R' U l u' 
12. 12.65 B' L R L R L B' R' l u'

Yay! New target, sub-12.5


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 17, 2019)

Any updates @CornerCutter?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2019)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Any updates @CornerCutter?


I'm sorry @Ghost Cuber and everyone doing this race! @Ghost Cuber do you think you could take over this Pyraminx race? I will send you the spreadsheet. I'm in a busy season of life so I don't think I can continue with this race, but I don't want to see it stop. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 17, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> I'm sorry @Ghost Cuber and everyone doing this race! @Ghost Cuber do you think you could take over this Pyraminx race? I will send you the spreadsheet. I'm in a busy season of life so I don't think I can continue with this race, but I don't want to see it stop.
> 
> Thanks!


I am willing to try


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2019)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I am willing to try


Thanks! I'll send you the spreadsheet!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 17, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Thanks! I'll send you the spreadsheet!


Ok


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2019)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Ok


I sent it! Feel free to copy or change anything. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 18, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> I sent it! Feel free to copy or change anything. Thanks!


Do you just get scrambles from cstimer?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2019)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Do you just get scrambles from cstimer?


Sure thing!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 30, 2019)

@Ghost Cuber is not going to be able to take this race over. Is anyone else interested in taking it over that can post results and scrambles on a consistent basis?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2019)

*Round 95:*

1. L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Feb 15, 2019)

Round 95
Sub 3.2

avg of 12: 3.16

Time List:
1. 2.88 L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. 3.29 U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. 2.81 U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. 3.29 U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. 3.82 U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. (1.85) U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. 2.66 U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. 3.27 L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. 2.95 L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. 3.57 U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. 3.04 L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. (4.07) U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'


----------



## MCuber (Feb 18, 2019)

Round 95
Sub 4

Ao12: 4.37 (0/3)

1. 3.94
2. 3.70
3. 3.39
4. 4.34
5. 5.26
6. 3.70
7. DNF (4.89)
8. 4.47
9. 4.53
10. 4.93
11. 4.57
12. 4.22

It started off so well.


----------



## dumbosushi (Feb 18, 2019)

Round 3 
Race to Sub 4
X man Bell, Moyu Magnetic, and Yuxin Huanglong
Top and V-first methods
4.02 average
rip, I'm still trying to find a perfect pyraminx. I really want a medium magnet strength that is slightly stronger than the moyu


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 20, 2019)

Round 95
sub-3.3
l4e
Bell
Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-19
avg of 12: 3.10

Time List:
1. (DNF(2.76)) L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. 3.29 U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. 3.12 U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. 3.27 U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. 2.42 U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. (1.73) U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. 3.01 U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. 3.14 L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. 2.78 L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. 3.22 U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. 3.48 L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. 3.28 U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'
Pretty nice, super consistent. 3.03 without the DNF, which was off by a slice.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 20, 2019)

Round 95
Sub 2.8
l4e
Huanglong
ao12- *2.89*

1. 3.56
2. 2.79
3. 2.34
4. 3.39
5. 2.58
6. (2.07)
7. 3.02
8. 2.89
9. 3.36
10. 2.28
11. (4.02)
12. 2.69


----------



## GC1998 (Feb 28, 2019)

Round 95
Race to Sub-12.5
LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-28
avg of 12: 13.17

Time List:
1. 12.13 L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. 14.83 U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. (10.32) U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. (16.20) U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. 11.46 U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. 12.05 U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. 10.84 U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. 14.59 L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. 13.78 L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. 14.91 U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. 11.46 L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. 15.67 U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'

Not my target, but not bad!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 28, 2019)

dumbosushi said:


> Round 3
> Race to Sub 4
> X man Bell, Moyu Magnetic, and Yuxin Huanglong
> Top and V-first methods
> ...


 You could try the zcube magnetic


----------



## goidlon (Mar 10, 2019)

Race to sub 10 v first sucess 

1. 8.74
2.14.77
3.14.14
4.6.27
5.10.43
6.9.72
7.12.16
8.7.12
9.3.54
10.8.75
11.9.20
12.1.67


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry guys, but I'm going to have to officially leave this Pyraminx race. School and other responsibilities are taking most of my time and this race is not a high priority right now. 

Anyone feel free to continue posting! I would love to see it get to round 100! 

It was amazing I got from averaging 17 seconds down to low 3's on this race. 

Thanks for a great 2 years and to everyone who participated!


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 13, 2019)

*Round 95*
Race to sub 15

Method: Keyhole
1. 15.99
2. 15.45
3. 12.51
4. (DNF(22.34))
5. 11.60
6. (7.06)
7. 11.84
8. 15.65
9. 9.78
10. 14.89
11. 12.58
12. 14.80
Avg: 13.51
Success!


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 11, 2019)

*Round 1
Race to Sub 4
Yuxin Huanlong M Pyraminx
Intuitive L4E*

3.47, 2.95, 3.52, (5.37), 3.43, 4.62, 5.02, (2.67), 3.48, 4.43, 3.8, 3.44 = 3.816

Yay! got sub 4!


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 11, 2019)

Just got a 3.9 avg with it, was going for sub 4, so yay!! I got it!


----------



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Round 95
Race to Sub - 3*

1. 2.81 L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. 3.78 U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. 3.51 U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. 3.12 U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. 3.30 U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. 2.38 U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. 3.47 U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. 5.46 L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. 2.88 L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. 3.30 U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. 4.04 L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. 2.42 U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'

Avg: 3.26
FAIL


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> This thread will not die unless disaster happens! And I might be the only one competing.



*Last Reply: Jun 27, 2019*

Hmmmmm......

@CornerCutter would you mind me taking over this thread, or would you rather me make a new one?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 15, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> *Last Reply: Jun 27, 2019*
> 
> Hmmmmm......
> 
> @CornerCutter would you mind me taking over this thread, or would you rather me make a new one?


I will start these threads up again. To be honest I was already thinking about it and was going to start them again today. Stay tuned


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

*Round 95*
Race to sub 15
Method: Keyhole
Average of 12: 13.51

1. 15.99
2. 15.45
3. 12.51
4. (DNF(22.34))
5. 11.60
6. (7.06)
7. 11.84
8. 15.65
9. 9.78
10. 14.89
11. 12.58
12. 14.80

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 96 Scrambles
1. U B U B' U B L' B l' b 
2. U' B L R U' B' U B r b 
3. U' R' B' U' B U B U b 
4. U L' R' U' L' R' U' B l b' 
5. R B U' R' L R B U' l r b 
6. L' U R' L' B L' R' U b' u 
7. R B' U' R L R' B' R' l' r b' u' 
8. L' U' R B' L' U B U' r u 
9. U B' L' U' B U L' R l r b' 
10. U L' B R L' U R' B' L' r b' u 
11. B' U R B' U' R' L' B' l' b' u 
12. U R' U' R L' U L R r' b

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 16, 2019)

*Week 96*
Goal: Sub-10
Method: LBL 
Comment: I haven't done Pyraminx in a while, so I didn't know what to expect. I did amazing, all counting solves were 6 or 7, :O

*Ao12: 7.05 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 6.73
2. 7.77
3. 6.24
4. 6.96
5. 7.34
6. (8.01)
7. (5.60)
8. 7.82
9. 7.02
10. 7.23
11. 7.24
12. 6.59*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

Just so everyone is aware for this thread @DarkSavage will be taking control of this thread starting this next week, when results and new scrambles are posted. Thank you @DarkSavage for taking charge of this thread.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 22, 2019)

*=====
NOTE
=====

I am @DarkSavage, but that account is now inactive(mostly), and I will be using this one.

======================================================================

Round 97 Scrambles*

1. B U' B L' U' R' B R' l' r' b
2. U R B R' L B U' B l' r b' u'
3. L' U R L' B R' U B l r' u
4. U R L' R L' R U B b' u
5. R B' U L R' U R L' B' r'
6. R L B' R' U' B L R l' r' b' u'
7. R L' R B' L' B' R U' l r' b
8. L U R U' B U L R' l r u'
9. B' R L R U' L B' U l r' b u
10. B R' B U B' R' L' R l r u
11. U R' B' U R' L R U' l b u
12. R U' L R U R L R r b'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 22, 2019)

*Round 97*
Goal: Sub-10
Method: LBL 
Comment: Overall PB on #12, great comeback after the 9 on #11 lol

*Ao12: 7.74 (2/3)*

*Time List:

1. 7.69
2. 8.68
3. 8.88
4. 5.36
5. 7.18
6. 9.71
7. 5.21
8. 9.22
9. 7.24
10. 8.22
11. (9.73)
12. (2.80)*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

ProStar said:


> *=====
> NOTE
> =====
> 
> ...


Now your just confusing everyone, well at least me : ) And I like how you gave yourself a like. Thanks again for taking over this thread.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Now your just confusing everyone, well at least me : ) And I like how you gave yourself a like. Thanks again for taking over this thread.



Sorry, I liked my post so that everyone would know I wasn't trying to steal someone's identity lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Sorry, I liked my post so that everyone would know I wasn't trying to steal someone's identity lol


That is completely fine and I don't mind for that. I got a good laugh out of it.

Why did you change accounts?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

*Round 97 Results*

@ProStar - Sub 10 - Ao12: 7.74 (2/3)


*Round 98 Scrambles*
1. R L' U L U' R B U l' r u 
2. L R' U L' U L B L l' u' 
3. L U R U' R U' B' U' l r' u' 
4. L R U L B' U R U L b u 
5. B R U L' B' U R L l' b' u' 
6. R B U B L' R' L U' r u 
7. U' L' U R' U B L U' r' b' 
8. U' R' U' B' U' L B' L r' 
9. B R L R' U' B L' B R l' u 
10. R' B U' R L' B R' L b 
11. B L B' R L B R B U l r' u 
12. R' U' L R' U' L U' R r b u


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 29, 2019)

Round 98
Goal: sub 5
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Design Bell
Ao12: *4.62 *(1/3)
*Time list:*
1. 4.58
2. 5.61
3. 4.40
4. 4.89
5. 4.79
6. 4.21
7. *(3.81)*
8. *(5.76)*
9. 4.41
10. 3.92
11. 5.11
12. 4.32

Not bad for me.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Goal: Sub 10
Method: LBL
Comment: I did the times on stackmat, so I had some really awkward starts. Not happy with the 10.19 on #12 and the two 9s, but otherwise not horrible. Also didn't get any good singles, but that doesn't really matter.

*Ao12: 7.60 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 6.99
2. (5.67)
3. 7.49
4. 9.54
5. 6.98
6. 6.71
7. 7.36
8. 8.48
9. 6.38
10. 9.48
11. 6.62
12. (10.19)*


----------



## Fredrick (Dec 30, 2019)

Goal: Sub 16
Method: LBL
Comment: Never really done a full ao12 so I am really happy with this. 
Session Avg: 13.111
Individual Times: 
14.747
16.222
(17.725)
9.962
15.133
(9.227)
14.915
10.920
11.037
14.131
11.516
12.530


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

*Round 98 Results*

@Rafaello - Sub 5 - Ao12: 4.62 (1/3)
@ProStar - Sub 10 - Ao12: 7.60 (3/3) [Graduated]
@Fredrick - Sub 16 - Ao12: 13.11 (1/3)

*Round 99 Scrambles*

1. B U' L' B U B' R U L' l r b' u'
2. B' R B L R' L' B' R' r b' u
3. U' L B' R L' B U' L l r b
4. R' B U L R' B R' B l r' u
5. L U' B' R B' L R L r'
6. U B R' B' L R' L' R' l r b' u'
7. L B L' U' B L' U' L' l' r'
8. L' U B' R B R B U l u'
9. U' R' B L U' B U' R' l b' u
10. B' R L' U R' U B R' l b u
11. B R' L' U L U' L B' r b' u'
12. L U' B U L B' R B' l b u'


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Goal: Sub 7
Method: LBL
Comment: #3 and #7 were pretty bad. #2 was great though. Maybe next week I'll meet my goal 

*Ao12: 7.72 (0/3)

Time List:*

1. 7.85
2. 4.06
3. 10.42
4. 7.67
5. 7.83
6. 7.56
7. 9.66
8. 7.66
9. 7.46
10. 6.90
11. 7.53
12. 7.07


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 5, 2020)

Goal: sub 17

Ao12: 16.705 (1/3)

22.060
17.211
15.090
20.192
(9.947)
15.511
(22.307)
17.873
13.435
14.881
17.185
13.611


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 8, 2020)

Round 98
Goal: sub 5
Method: L4E
Cube: X-Man Design Bell
Ao12: *4.25 (2/3)
Time list:* 
1. 4.42
2. *3.22*
3. 4.24
4. *5.26*
5. 4.10
6. 3.85
7. 4.52
8. 3.59
9. 4.19
10. 4.85
11. 4.06
12. 4.66


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

We've reached 100 rounds! Congratulations to @CornerCutter, the starter of this thread!

*Round 99 Results*

@ProStar - Sub 7 - Ao12: 7.72 (0/3)
@Master_Disaster - Sub 17 - 16.70 (1/3)
@Rafaello - Sub 5 - Ao12: 4.25 (2/3)


*Round 100 Scrambles*

1. R B' U R' B L' B' U' l r' b 
2. L' U R' B U B' R' B l u' 
3. U' B' R' L' U B U B' l' r b u' 
4. U' B R U' L B U R l' r' b u' 
5. R' U L' B' L U B' R l' r' b u' 
6. U R U' L' B U L B r' b' u 
7. B' U B R' U' B' R' U' b 
8. R' B' R' L R U R' B' l' r b u 
9. U L' R U L B R U' r b u' 
10. R' B U R' L' B U' B' r' b' u' 
11. B R' L R U' B R' U l r u’ 
12. L R' L R' B' U' B U' r u


----------



## ProStar (Jan 20, 2020)

*Round 100 Results*

No results this week


*Round 101 Scrambles*

1. R U' L R' U' L B U' r u'
2. U L' B R' U' L B R' l r' b'
3. L B' R' U' R B' U R' l r' b' u
4. B' L' R' L U R' U' L r b
5. L B L' R L U R' U b
6. U' B' R U' B' U' R B' U' r' u
7. L' R L' U' B U' R' U l' r' b' u
8. U R' L B L' U B R' B' b u'
9. B U L U' L U' L R l r'
10. R' L' U' R' U L R' U' r b'
11. L' R' U B L' U R U' l'
12. U L B' R' U' R B L l r b'


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17 

Ao12: 13.945 (2/3)

1. 14.687
2. 15.975
3. 17.461
4. 13.672
5. 12.332
6. 12.573
7. 19.035
8. 16.720
9. 9.297 (PB)
10. 13.296
11. 10.618
12. 12.117


----------



## gruuby (Jan 20, 2020)

Goal: Sub-9
Ao12: 8.627 (1/3)

1. 8.686
2. 11.341
3. 7.593
4. 6.626
5. 8.077
6. 13.689
7. (13.924)
8. 7.942
9. 8.785
10. 7.066
11. (5.227)
12. 6.468


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub 7
Method: LBL
Comment: Insane average. One of my best ever 

*Ao12: 5.63 (1/3)

Time List:*

1. 7.75
2. 4.32
3. 5.58
4. 5.25
5. 4.91
6. 7.24
7. 5.62
8. 6.85
9. 5.42
10. 3.60
11. 5.22
12. 5.87


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

My apologies for forgetting to update this thread. This round will last until next Monday, because I was so late

*Round 101 Results*

@Master_Disaster - Sub 17 - 13.94 (2/3)
@Nuuk cuber - Sub 9 - Ao12:8.62 (1/3)
@ProStar - Sub 7 - Ao12: 5.63 (1/3)

*Round 102 Scrambles*

1. U B U L U' L' B' U' u'
2. U B U' R U' L B R L' l r' b' u
3. U R' U B R' U L R l' u'
4. R U R' B' R' L R U' r b' u'
5. B' U R' B' R U' L U' l' u'
6. R' L' R L' U B' R B' b'
7. R B' R' U L U L' B l' r u'
8. L B' U' B' U' L' B' R l' b u'
9. U L' U' L' B R' U R l' b
10. L B L U L R U B' l' b u'
11. R U R U L U' B' R' l r b' u
12. L B R L' B' R' B U' B' r u'


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub-17

Ao12: 14.132 (3/3)

1. (5.141) 
2. 14.170 
3. 13.581 
4. 12.648 
5. 15.727 
6. 13.403 
7. 13.216 
8. 15.557 
9. 11.558 
10. 14.401 
11. (17.149) 
12. 17.062


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub 7
Method: LBL
Comment: Holy...

*Ao12: 4.38 (2/3)

Time List:

1. (1.44)
2. 4.37 - Used a BLD alg
3. 4.65
4. 5.25
5. 3.04 - Another BLD alg
6. 5.45
7. 2.34
8. 4.98
9. 4.50
10. 4.92
11. 4.27
12. (6.67)*


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

*Remember, this round lasts until next Monday!*


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

As CornerCutter said, I'm *back*! (actually I just forgot about this and was lazy)

*Round 102 Results*

@Master_Disaster - Sub 17 - 14.13 (3/3) - *GRADUATED!*
@ProStar - Sub 7 - Ao12: 4.38 (2/3)

*Round 103 Scrambles*

1. L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @ProStar - Sub 7 - Ao12: 4.38 (2/3)


I like how you went for sub 7 and got sub 5. I wish I could just go to a comp and get more than 2 sec faster than I wanted.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I like how you went for sub 7 and got sub 5. I wish I could just go to a comp and get more than 2 sec faster than I wanted.



lol, they were stupid scrambles and I did really well


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub 7
Method: LBL
Comment: I graduated

*Ao12: 6.79 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 4.43
2. 6.12
3. 6.42
4. 6.07
5. 6.92
6. (3.19) - Dang
7. (10.02) - Ew
8. 8.40 - Cube drop
9. 4.53
10. 9.47 - Ugh
11. 6.86
12. 9.70 - Horrible recog*


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 30, 2020)

What method should I use? I want to get decent at pyr, like sub 7 but I don’t know what method to use. Tips?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> What method should I use? I want to get decent at pyr, like sub 7 but I don’t know what method to use. Tips?



This should probably be in the Pyra discussion, but I'd say intuitive L4E is a good place to go, as it's easier to get decent at and doesn't require the algs top-first does. If you decide you want to be world class one day, L4E is still just as good as top-first methods, so don't worry about that


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

theres a thread for that?? cause i have a question and ill probably ask it there
Edit: where is that pyraminx thread anyway


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> theres a thread for that?? cause i have a question and ill probably ask it there
> Edit: where is that pyraminx thread anyway











[Help Thread] - Pyraminx Discussion


Yay for pyra! Yeah, there's not a thread for pyraminx, and ottozing's recent megaminx thread made me think that a pyra thread would be good too. Discuss algs, methods, hardware, whatever you want to discuss that is pyraminx related. If you have any questions, post 'em here!




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> What method should I use? I want to get decent at pyr, like sub 7 but I don’t know what method to use. Tips?


Check back on some earlier posts on this thread too. There was some good discussion. Maybe April, 2017?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Is this still going?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

Well, I'm doing it.
Race to Sub-16
Method: L4E
Cube: Bell

1. 14.19 L' R U' R' U R L' U l r b u 
2. 13.00 U' R' B U' R B L R' l' r b' 
3. (28.18) U R' U' L U' R' U R' l b 
4. 10.79 U R' L' B' R B' L' B l' r u' 
5. 12.86 U B' U B' R L' U' B R' u 
6. 23.73 U B' L U R U' B' U' l' r' b' 
7. 15.55 U' R L U R B U B' l b 
8. 25.10 L U' L R' L' B U' R B' l' r b u 
9. 14.17 L' R U R' U R L' B' l r b u' 
10. 17.92+ U L' B U' B' R' L U R l' r' 
11. 9.95 L' R' B L R B' L' U' R' b' u' 
12. (9.19) U R U' L' U' R B' R r' b'
(1/3)
Those two sub-10s really saved me. At 10, I thought that it was the last solve, and I don't do well with pressure, so I +2'd in inspection.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Is this still going?



I guess now it is 



brododragon said:


> Well, I'm doing it.
> Race to Sub-16
> Method: L4E
> Cube: Bell
> ...



In the future, please say what your average is in the post


*Round 103 Results*

@ProStar - Sub 7 - 6.73 (3/3) - *GRADUATED!*
@brododragon - Sub 16 - Ao12: 15.73 (1/3)

*Round 104 Scrambles*

1. L U R' B' L' U R B r' b u' 
2. U B' R' U B R U B U' l r b' u 
3. L' B U R B' U' B L' l r' 
4. U' L' B U' L U' B R' r b' u' 
5. B R' U B' R B L' B U' l' r b u' 
6. U B L U B L' R U' l' r' b 
7. B' L U' L' U' B' U' L r u 
8. U B' R U' B U' R B R' u 
9. R' B R' U B' L B' U' R' l' b' u' 
10. R' B U' R' B U R B R' l' b' u' 
11. R B L R' B' U L' B l' b' 
12. B' U R' L' R L' R' B U' l r' b' u'

*Round will end on April 30, 2020*
(It's going from Thursday-thursday now lol)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> In the future, please say what your average is in the post


Oops lol


ProStar said:


> I guess now it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times have the dates changed?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oops lol
> 
> How many times have the dates changed?



I think corner cutter started it on a Tuesday, I made it Sunday so it would be at the start of a week, then I just changed it because I'd forget to post it on Sunday lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

Race to Sub-16
Method: L4E
Cube: Bell

avg of 12: 15.84

Time List:
1. 13.81+ L U R' B' L' U R B r' b u'
2. 20.72 U B' R' U B R U B U' l r b' u
3. 10.87 L' B U R B' U' B L' l r'
4. 12.02 U' L' B U' L U' B R' r b' u'
5. 18.27 B R' U B' R B L' B U' l' r b u'
6. (29.21) U B L U B L' R U' l' r' b
7. (9.78) B' L U' L' U' B' U' L r u
8. 14.18 U B' R U' B U' R B R' u
9. 20.51+ R' B R' U B' L B' U' R' l' b' u'
10. 20.26 R' B U' R' B U R B R' l' b' u'
11. 12.37 R B L R' B' U L' B l' b'
12. 15.42 B' U R' L' R L' R' B U' l r' b' u'

(2/3)


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

Change of dates again? All in purpose, I'm sure.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Change of dates again? All in purpose, I'm sure.



Um, yeah, of course. Totally intentional


*Round 104 Results*

@brododragon - Sub 16 - Ao12: 15.84 (2/3)

*Round 105 Scrambles*

1. B U' R U' B' L B U l' r' b' 
2. L' R U' B R L' U R 
3. B U L R' U R U L' l' b 
4. U B R L' U R' U B' b' u' 
5. L R' U B' L' B R' L l' r' b' 
6. U R' L B U' R L' B' b u' 
7. U' B' L' B R' U' L' U r b 
8. U B U B R' B' U' L l' r' b' u 
9. U L R B' L U L' B l' r b u 
10. U R U L' U' B L' R U l r b u' 
11. L' R' B R U' R L B r' b u 
12. L' B' U L' B U' R' B' r b'

*Round will end on *TBD**


----------



## brododragon (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *TBD*


I'm sure it just takes a while to do the Calculus.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

avg of 12: 14.91

Time List:
1. (24.67) - no warmup, haven't solved pyra in a month.
2. 13.20
3. 18.89+
4. (10.77) - would of been sub-10 except I somehow pressed a random button even though there were no buttons on screen.
5. 18.13
6. 14.79
7. 15.69
8. 15.24
9. 12.46
10. 11.85
11. 11.00 - such a stupid scramble (center skip, L4E skip) but I was equally stupid.
12. 17.87


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 11. 11.00 - such a stupid scramble (center skip, L4E skip) but I was equally stupid.



I think you either misscrambled or don't know pyra notation


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think you either misscrambled or don't know pyra notation


Nah I redid it and I was just stupid and went for red V and ended up with a good solve.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 6, 2020)

Goal: Sub-9
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Average: 7.93 (1/3)

1: 10.13
2: 6.08
3: 7.22
4: 6.86
5: 8.47
6: 6.70
7: 8.13
8: 6.67
9: 8.67
10: 9.55
11: 7.17
12: 9.90

Really, really good


----------



## brododragon (May 10, 2020)

Hullo


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Hullo



Hi!


----------



## brododragon (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hi!


What's the status on the next round?


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What's the status on the next round?



It'll come. Eventually. Started calculating the results, should be done within the year


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 11, 2020)

Goal: Sub DNF 

avg of 12: 9.535 (1/3)

Time List:
4. 11.310 L' R' U' R' U' L U R' l b u 
5. 7.840 L U R L' U' R' L B' R' l' r b' u 
6. (6.774) L B' R' U B' U' L U' l r' b' 
7. 9.685 B' L' B R' U L' U R r b' 
8. (9.292) U' R B' L' B' U B L l' r b 
9. 5.060 L B' R L R B' L' R U' l r' b 
10. 11.274 R' B U' R U' R U B' l' r' b' u 
11. 13.572 U B' L R' B L R' L' r b u' 
12. 11.561 B R L' U B' L' U' B r b' u 
13. 7.763 L U' R U' B L' R U' B' l u' 
14. 11.758 L U L U' B L' U B l r' u 
15. 8.093 L U L' B U' R' U' R' l r' b'


----------



## brododragon (May 11, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> DNF


How'd you manage to beat that??


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

Whew, done! It was hard work calculating those results, and Micah really through me for a spin.

*Round 105 Results*

@brododragon - Sub 16 - Ao12: 14.91 (3/3) - GRADUATED
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 9 - Ao12: 7.93 (1/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub DNF - Ao12: 9.53 (1/3)

*Round 106 Scrambles*

1. L U R' U' L U B' R' l r b u'
2. U' L' U' R' B L' B' R l' u'
3. U R' L U' B L' R' U l r b' u'
4. U' B L U B L' U' L' l u
5. U L' R' B R' L' U L l u'
6. R L U' R L' U' B' U' l r' b u'
7. L' U' B L U L' B R' b
8. U R' B L B U B' U' l' b u
9. U' L R B U R' L B' l' b' u
10. U' R B L' B' U R' U l' r' b
11. L' R L' R U' L' U L l' u'
12. L R' B R U' B' R' B' l r' u'

*Round will end on *TBD**


----------



## brododragon (May 11, 2020)

Since I graduated to I go to sub-15?


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Since I graduated to I go to sub-15?



Go to whatever goal you want


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 15, 2020)

Goal: Sub-9
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-15
avg of 12: 8.86 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 6.84 L U R' U' L U B' R' l r b u' 
2. (5.78) U' L' U' R' B L' B' R l' u' 
3. (15.47) U R' L U' B L' R' U l r b' u' 
4. 7.78 U' B L U B L' U' L' l u 
5. 9.07 U L' R' B R' L' U L l u' 
6. 11.60 R L U' R L' U' B' U' l r' b u' 
7. 8.18 L' U' B L U L' B R' b 
8. 9.56 U R' B L B U B' U' l' b u 
9. 9.96 U' L R B U R' L B' l' b' u 
10. 7.88 U' R B L' B' U R' U l' r' b 
11. 8.36 L' R L' R U' L' U L l' u' 
12. 9.41 L R' B R U' B' R' B' l r' u'
Notes: Barely squeezed it out


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 6
Method: L4E
Comment: Haven't done Pyra in a while, and didn't do any warmup. Did way better that I expected 

*Ao12: 5.86 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 6.17
2. (2.95)
3. (7.00)
4. 5.74
5. 5.93
6. 6.74
7. 6.87
8. 5.38
9. 5.08
10. 5.76
11. 5.77
12. 5.11*


----------



## brododragon (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Goal: Sub 6
> Method: L4E
> Comment: Haven't done Pyra in a while, and didn't do any warmup. Did way better that I expected
> 
> ...


You switched to L4E?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub DNF
Method: I dunno (something very newbie though I think)

avg of 12: 10.402 (2/3)

Time List:
4. (11.366) 
5. 7.122 
6. 14.984 
7. 17.241 
8. 8.877 
9. 11.337 
10. (11.052) 
11. 6.924 
12. 12.195 
13. 5.670 
14. 13.271 
15. 6.895 

I am nearing the impossible accomplishment of sub DNF on pyraminx.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You switched to L4E?



Yup, been using it for a little bit


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

*Round 106 Results*

@I'm A Cuber - Sub-9 - Ao12: 8.86 (2/3)
@ProStar - Sub-6 - Ao12: 5.86 (1/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub-DNF - Ao12: 10.40 (2/3)

*Round 107 Scrambles*

1. B R' L' B' L U R U l r b'
2. R B' L B' L R L' B' l' r' b u
3. U' R' B' U' R B' R L' r' b
4. B U' R U B' L U' L' l b u'
5. R' B' L' B' L' R' L' R' u'
6. U R L R' L B' L U' l' r' u'
7. R' U' R' B U' L R' U R' r u
8. L R' B U' B U B' L' r' b'
9. B U' R' B' U L R B L r' b
10. L R B' L R' L' U' B' r' b u'
11. U' R' U L' B R U' R B l r b u
12. R U' R B L R' U' L' l r b'

*Round will end on May 24, 2020*


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Micah Morrison - Sub-DNF - Ao12: 20.40 (2/3)


10.40


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 10.40



lol I wrote in wrong, corrected it, it got autocorrected, and then I must've wrote it wrong XD


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub-9
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: 8.49(3/3)

Time List:
1. 7.64 B R' L' B' L U R U l r b' 
2. 6.00 R B' L B' L R L' B' l' r' b u 
3. 10.21 U' R' B' U' R B' R L' r' b 
4. (5.56) B U' R U B' L U' L' l b u' 
5. 6.06 R' B' L' B' L' R' L' R' u' 
6. (12.36) U R L R' L B' L U' l' r' u' 
7. 6.78 R' U' R' B U' L R' U R' r u 
8. 6.48 L R' B U' B U B' L' r' b' 
9. 9.92 B U' R' B' U L R B L r' b 
10. 11.31 L R B' L R' L' U' B' r' b u' 
11. 8.24 U' R' U L' B R U' R B l r b u 
12. 12.24+ R U' R B L R' U' L' l r b'

I graduated!


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

*Round 107*
Goal: Sub 6
Method: L4E
Comment: Pretty good

*Ao12: 5.11 (2/3)

Time List:

1. 5.56
2. (2.56)
3. 5.76
4. 3.29
5. 5.84
6. 4.87
7. 5.40
8. (6.77)
9. 5.92
10. 4.19
11. 4.66
12. 5.65*


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Sorry for not updating the thread yesterday, it was pretty busy and I forgot

*Round 107 Results*

@I'm A Cuber - Sub-9 - Ao12: 8.49 (3/3) - GRADUATED!
@ProStar - Sub-6 - Ao12: 5.11 (2/3)

*Round 108 Scrambles*

1. L R B' L U' R U' L' l r u' 
2. U B' U' B R U L' B' l' b' u 
3. U R U R' B' U' L' R B' l' b 
4. R' U B R' U' B' R L l r u 
5. L' R' U B' R' L R' L l' r b' u' 
6. B R L R U' B' L' R l b u 
7. U' B U R' L U' R U' l r' b' u 
8. B L R' L U' B' L' U' l r' b' u 
9. R U' L' U B R' L U' r' u 
10. B L U' R U' R' L R b' u' 
11. R' U' L' B' R U R' B' l' r' u 
12. L' U L' B' U B R' B l u

*Round will end on May 31, 2020*


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

*Round 108*
Goal: Sub 6
Method: L4E
Comment: Woah! Insane times

*Ao12: 4.95 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 5.60
2. 5.40
3. 5.34
4. 5.58
5. 3.93
6. (6.12) - Meh
7. 4.30
8. 5.67
9. 4.44
10. 4.08
11. 5.13
12. (1.81) - Woaj*


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

*Round 108 Results*

@ProStar - Sub-6 - Ao12: 4.95 (3/3) - GRADUATED!

*Round 109 Scrambles*

1. U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'

*Round will end on June 7, 2020*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

I've been the only one competing for the last two rounds. If anyone would like me to continue it, I happily will. However, it's pretty much useless if no one's competing


----------



## brododragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've been the only one competing for the last two rounds. If anyone would like me to continue it, I happily will. However, it's pretty much useless if no one's competing


I'm probably gonna start competing pretty soon I just gonna fix my pyra.


----------



## pi³ (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've been the only one competing for the last two rounds. If anyone would like me to continue it, I happily will. However, it's pretty much useless if no one's competing


I'll start competing once I relearn my 1-flip algs.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

*Round 109 Results*

No Results

*Round 110 Scrambles*

1. U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'
(Same as last week because no one competed)


This round will end once we get 3 or so competitors


----------



## brododragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
avg of 12: 16.788
sub-15 (0/3)
Time List:
1. 19.558 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 16.088 U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
3. 18.461 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
4. (10.919+) U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
5. 24.841 U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
6. 18.603 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
7. 18.338 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
8. 12.141 U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
9. 14.126 L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
10. 11.003 L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
11. 14.723 U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u' 
12. (28.999+) U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u

I forgot seven, so i did it last. If I hadn't messed up practically every time, i would of easily got sub 15.


----------



## pi³ (Jun 18, 2020)

I only have time to do an ao5, so here are the results:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-18
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 13.21
worst: 41.45

mean of 3
current: 13.61 (σ = 0.63)
best: 13.61 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 5
current: 15.94 (σ = 3.72)
best: 15.94 (σ = 3.72)

Average: 15.94 (σ = 3.72)
Mean: 20.50

Time List:
1. 20.19 U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 41.45 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' ' 
3. 14.34 U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. 13.21 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u ' 
5. 13.29 5. U B' U R' U R' U' R b


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jun 19, 2020)

avg of 12: 6.93 
sub-6 (0/3)
Time List:
8.19
5.16
6.28
8.67
4.69
(11.52)
6.06
9.01
(4.44)
5.43
6.43
9.40
i was really inconsistent. i should have warmed up first


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jul 10, 2020)

are you planning to continue updating this thread?


----------



## ProStar (Jul 10, 2020)

Joe Archibald said:


> are you planning to continue updating this thread?



Yes! It was just that no one was competing. We have 4 competitors in this round now so I'll be updating on sunday(to make sure the schedule doesn't go all wack again)


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 10, 2020)

Coming back to this race.
*Goal: Sub-4 ao12 (1/3)*
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-11
avg of 12: *3.607*

Time List:
1. *(4.136)* U R' B' U' L R' L B' l' b' u 
2. 3.856 L R U B' U' L' B U l' r b u' 
3. 2.850 U R U R' L' U B' U l' r 
4. 3.945 U' L R' L U L' R' U l r b u 
5. *(2.281)* U B' U R' U R' U' R b 
6. 3.809 U L' U' R' L' U R' L r b u' 
7. 3.435 U L' R L' U R' L B' R l r' b u 
8. 4.034 L' B' U' L U' R L R b u' 
9. 3.672 U B R B' R B' R L l b u' 
10. 3.299 L B' U R' B' U R' L b u 
11. 3.186 L U' R B L' R U R' l r b 
12. 3.982 U B U L' B' U' L' R r b' u'

This could be sub 3.5 easily. I propably went too safe with goal. Also, with these scrambles I could get even 2 sub 2s


----------



## ProStar (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry for not updating. My life has been pretty busy lately so I've largely stepped back from the forums and will no longer be able to run this thread. I apologize for not announcing I couldn't run it earlier; I was hoping I could still manage running it, but I've found I can't. Sorry everyone


----------



## Joe Archibald (Jul 19, 2020)

I might decide to take over if no one else wants you but i wouldn't start for a couple of weeks anyway. In two or three weeks i will update on whether or not i can take it on.


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey,

I'm taking over this thread. There are general rules about race to sub-x threads:


Spoiler: General rules



1. You must use the provided scrambles, and you must put your results in the format stated below.


Spoiler: Results format



Use CStimer by clicking "Input" in the dropdown menu at the top, copy and paste the provided scrambles, do the average, then copy and paste the results into your entry.

Round XX
Goal: Sub-XX
Cube: XX
Method: XX

Ao__ / Mo__ / Bo__: XX.XX (X/3)

Time List:
1. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
2. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
3. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
4. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
5. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
6. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
7. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
8. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
9. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
10. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
11. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]
12. XX.XX - <Mini Comment> [Optional]

Comment: XX


2. If you reach your goal 3 rounds in a row, you graduate from that time.
3a. If you miss your goal for a round, then your goal goes from X/3 to 0/3. The 3 rounds you complete your goal must be consecutive.
3b. If you skip a week (don't participate), then your goal's completions does not reset (e.g. if you were 2/3, skipped a week, then beat your goal next week, then you are at 3/3).
4. Organizers must have new scrambles posted sometime between Sunday and Tuesday (depending on what part of the world you live in).


And some information from me:


Spoiler: Race to Sub-X - Pyraminx Rules



1. First round will take place from today (Wednesday) to Sunday.
2. Every other round will take place from Monday to Sunday.
3. You can submit your times until I post results of round.
4. I will post results and new scrambles on Monday CEST/CET. I will try to post them right after midnight, but I sometimes I will do it later on Monday (only when I'm busy/tired).
5. I will post scrambles normally, and also include PDF file with scrambles from TNoodle (WCA official scrambler).
6. Race is in ao12 format.


So, here are scrambles for week 111:


Spoiler: Week 111 - scrambles



Round 111 scrambles:

1. R B L' B U' R L' U B' R B' u l r' b'
2. U R' B R' U L R L R B' L l' r'
3. U' L R B' R' U B L R' L U u' b'
4. R B' L R L' U' B' L B' U' B' r b'
5. B R L' R' U R B U L B' R' u r
6. B L U' B' R L R' B' U' L' R l r
7. R L R' U R' B' L' R L' U' R u' l
8. L' U B' R' U L U' B' U' B' R u' b'
9. L' U R' L' U B R L' U R L' l' r' b'
10. L U R' U' L B U' R L B' R' l' r b
11. B U B' L' U R B' U L' U' R u l' b
12. U' B L U L' U' B U' B U L l' r'


Round 111 ends on 02-08-2020.


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 29, 2020)

*Round 111
Goal: *Sub-4
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E

*Ao12 3.378 (2/3)

Time list:*
1. (4.251)
2. 3.050 
3. 3.058 
4. 2.537 
5. 3.204 
6. 4.060 
7. 3.438 
8. 2.928 
9. 3.978 
10. 3.518 
11. 4.008 
12. (2.242)


----------



## ProStar (Jul 29, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm taking over this thread. There are general rules about race to sub-x threads:
> 
> ...



It's Round 111


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's Round 111


Thanks, my mistake.


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 2, 2020)

*Round 111 Results:*

@Rafaello - Sub-4, Ao12: *3.378 (2/3)

Round 112 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Scrambles



*1.* L' B R' L B' U' B U' L B U'
*2.* B' L' R' U L' B U R B' L' U' l r' b'
*3.* B' U R' L B U' B L U R U' u' r' b
*4.* R B U L' R L U' L' B' R' U u' r'
*5.* U R B' R' L U' R' U L' U B'
*6.* R L R U' L R L' B U B' R' l' r b'
*7.* B' L' B R B' L' B R' U' R U' u l' r
*8.* R' B' U' R' U B' R L' B' R' L u' l r b'
*9.* R U' R L U R' B R' U' B' L' u b'
*10.* B L' B' U' L' U' L' B' U L R' u' l
*11.* R' B' R B L' B L' U' R' L U' b'
*12.* R L U L' U L' U' L' B' U' R' u l r'



Round 112 ends on *9-08-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 10, 2020)

*Round 112 Results:*

No results

*Round 113 Scrambles: *(they stay the same as Week 112 because no one competed)



Spoiler: Scrambles



*1.* L' B R' L B' U' B U' L B U'
*2.* B' L' R' U L' B U R B' L' U' l r' b'
*3.* B' U R' L B U' B L U R U' u' r' b
*4.* R B U L' R L U' L' B' R' U u' r'
*5.* U R B' R' L U' R' U L' U B'
*6.* R L R U' L R L' B U B' R' l' r b'
*7.* B' L' B R B' L' B R' U' R U' u l' r
*8.* R' B' U' R' U B' R L' B' R' L u' l r b'
*9.* R U' R L U R' B R' U' B' L' u b'
*10.* B L' B' U' L' U' L' B' U L R' u' l
*11.* R' B' R B L' B L' U' R' L U' b'
*12.* R L U L' U L' U' L' B' U' R' u l r'



Round 113 ends on *16-08-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 17, 2020)

*Round 113
Goal: *Sub-4
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E

*Ao12 3.388 (3/3)

Time list:
1.* (2.829) 
*2.* 3.714 
*3.* 3.739 
*4.* 3.783 
*5.* 3.067 
*6.* 3.367 
*7.* (3.873) 
*8.* 2.917 
*9.* 3.345 
*10*. 3.289 
*11*. 3.330 
*12.* 3.326


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 17, 2020)

*Round 113 Results:*

@Rafaello - Sub-4, Ao12: *3.388 (3/3) - GRADUATED! Choose new goal

Round 114 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



*1.* B' U B' U' R' L B' L' R' B' L u' r
*2. *B L R' B U' L' B L U' B' R u
*3.* L' R' L B' R B L' B' U' B L u' l r b'
*4.* B' R' L R' L' U' B R B L' R' u l' r' b
*5.* R B R' U' L' R B U B' R' U' l' r b
*6.* R L B' U L R' B' L U' B' R u' l' r' b'
*7.* B U L U R L' R' L R U R u l' r' b'
*8.* U L U' R L B U' R B R U' l' b'
*9.* L U' L B' U' R L' R B' R B' u l r' b'
*10.* U R' L B R L B' R' B' R U' u' r'
*11.* R' L' U R' L U' L' U R' B' R u l r b
*12.* B' U R' U R' L' R U L' R L u' l b



Round 114 ends on *23-08-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 23, 2020)

*Round 114
Goal: *Sub-3.5
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell v2 Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E 

*Ao12: 3.647 (0/3)

Time list:
1.* (3.188) 
*2.* 3.912 
*3.* (3.915) 
*4.* 3.849 
*5.* 3.308 
*6.* 3.416 
*7.* 3.829 
*8.* 3.557 
*9.* 3.856 
*10.* 3.454 
*11.* 3.522 
*12.* 3.770


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 24, 2020)

*Round 114 Results:*

@Rafaello - Sub-3.5, Ao12: *3.647 (0/3)

Round 115 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R L U R' U R' U B' l' b' u' 
2. U L' B U' R' L U B' U' l' r' b' u 
3. R U B' R' U B' L' B l u 
4. U R L' R L U' B' U l' r' b' u' 
5. R U L' B' U B' R' U' l' r' b' u 
6. L R' L U' L' U R' L l' r b u' 
7. B R' B U R L' R' L' B' R' r' b u 
8. U' R' L' B U B' L' R' U' l' r b' u' 
9. B U L R' B R' L R' r' u 
10. R U L U L U' B' L' B' r b' 
11. U' L' R B' L' R U' B' l' r' b' u 
12. L U R' B L R' U B' l' b



Round 115 ends on *30-08-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 30, 2020)

*Round 115
Goal: *Sub-3.5
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell v2 Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E


*Ao12: 3.367 (1/3)

Time List:*
1. 3.276 R L U R' U R' U B' l' b' u'
2. 2.881 U L' B U' R' L U B' U' l' r' b' u
3. (1.754) R U B' R' U B' L' B l u
4. (4.064) U R L' R L U' B' U l' r' b' u'
5. 3.942 R U L' B' U B' R' U' l' r' b' u
6. 2.725 L R' L U' L' U R' L l' r b u'
7. 3.164 B R' B U R L' R' L' B' R' r' b u
8. 3.191 U' R' L' B U B' L' R' U' l' r b' u'
9. 3.871 B U L R' B R' L R' r' u
10. 3.840 R U L U L U' B' L' B' r b'
11. 3.529 U' L' R B' L' R U' B' l' r' b' u
12. 3.246 L U R' B L R' U B' l' b


----------



## Rafaello (Aug 30, 2020)

*Round 115 Results:*

@Rafaello - Sub-3.5, Ao12: *3.367 (1/3)

Round 116 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R B R' U' L B' U R' U r' u 
2. B L R' L U B' R' B' u' 
3. B R U' L U B' R B' l' u 
4. U' B L U R' U B L' l' r' b' u 
5. R U' B' U' R' B U' R l' b u' 
6. L U' L U' B U' B R l' b 
7. R' U' R' B R' U L R l r b 
8. L B' R L R' U' L B' r' u 
9. R B R U B U R' U' l' r' b 
10. U' R' L' U' B U' B' L l' r' b' u 
11. U' R L R B' L B' R l r' b u' 
12. U' B' L B R U' R L l r' b' u



Round 116 ends on* 6-09-2020.*


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 4, 2020)

Round 116
Goal: Sub-5
Cube MoYu (the first pyra they made, don't remember what it's called)
Method: L4E

Average of Twelve: 6.40

Times:
1. 5.28
2. 4.52
3. 7.16
4. 7.10
5. 6.75
6. (3.17)
7. 6.56
8. 6.88
9. 8.37
10. 4.92
11. (9.06)
12. 6.47

Still trying to get used to the L4E algs, still want to do keyhole sometimes. I can see the benefit of L4E, I think it's just a matter of quick recognition and application of the cases. Might end up switching my goal to sub-6, we'll see.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 9, 2020)

*Round 116 Results:*

@Bh13 - Sub-5, Ao12: 6.40* (0/3)

Round 117 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R U R' L B' U R B' R r' b u
2. R U' L B L B' R' U b'
3. R' L B L' R' L U' L' l' r' b u'
4. B' R' U R' U B R' B' l' r' b
5. U B' U L' B U' B U' l b u'
6. L R' B' L' R' L' U L' l r b'
7. U B' U L B U' B L' r u'
8. L B' R' L' R' L' R U' l' r
9. R U' B U' L' B' L' B' r' b' u
10. L U' R B' L U' B' L' B' b u'
11. B' R' U L' B' L' R U' r b' u'
12. B' L R U R L B' U r' b u



Round 117 ends on* 13-09-2020.*


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 13, 2020)

Round 117
Goal: Sub-5
Method: L4E
Cube: MoYo
a012: 8.13
Times: 5.80, 5.80, 5.53, 6.05, 5.09, 12.66, 11.67, 6.05, 7.71, 17.22, 9.16, 10.84
Comments: Started off pretty strong. The second half had some tough V-building, cases I'm still not super fluid with, and some good old fashioned bad solves.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 14, 2020)

*Round 117 Results:*

@Bh13 - Sub-5, Ao12: 8.13* (0/3)

Round 118 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L' U B U' L' B R B' l' b'
2. R B L' U' L' B R U l r' b' u'
3. L B U B R L R' U' l b' u
4. R B' L' B U' R U' B' l' b' u
5. L U' R' L' R' U' R' U' r b u'
6. U L' R L' U R' L' R' B' r' b' u'
7. L' U' B L' U B L' R' l r b u'
8. B' L U L' R B' U L' l r' b'
9. U R L' B' U R L' U b u'
10. B' R U L' R' B R' B R' r b u
11. R' U R L' U' L R' U r b' u'
12. U' L R B U B R' B' l' b' u'



Round 118 ends on* 20-09-2020.*


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Round 118
Goal: sub-6 (changed just so that I'm not more than a second off)
Method: L4E
Cube: MoYu magnetic
a012: 8.37
Times: 6.78, 7.01, 14.70, 6.52, (4,21), 11.18, 7.36, 7.68, (16.75), 9.41, 6.11, 6.98
Comments: 
Just all around bad solving. I was not setting up my V very well at all - several solves where I did not get it from inspection .One positive thing tho is that I recognized almost all L4E cases without having to think for a while. So some progress there.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 21, 2020)

*Round 118 Results:*

@Bh13 - Sub-6, Ao12: 8.37* (0/3)

Round 119 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R U B' L' U' B' L U' l' r' u
2. B' U R L B' L U R' U' r' b' u
3. R' U' B L R' L' U' R l' b u'
4. B' U R B U' R' U L' l r' b u
5. R U' B R' U' R' L' U' R l' b u
6. R' L U R' L R U' R' l' b u
7. L B' R' L R U' B R' l' r' b'
8. U' L' R' U' L R U L l r b'
9. U' R U' R B' R' L R' l b' u
10. U' L' U R' U R B U r' u
11. U' L' U L' U R' L' U L' l r b
12. R' U' R' B R' B' L R' l b



Round 119 ends on* 27-09-2020.*


----------



## Joe Archibald (Sep 21, 2020)

Round 119
Goal: sub-7
Method: L4E
Cube: x-man bell
a012: 7.93
Times: 12.01 6.29 10.48 8.50 6.47 7.03 6.70 6.68 11.05 5.48 5.55 9.92 
Comments: 
First time doing pyraminx for about a month so super inconsistent but mostly ok solves with some very bad ones in there too.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 21, 2020)

*Round 119
Goal: *Sub-3.5
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell v2 Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E

*Ao12: 3.176 (2/3)* 
Time list:
1. (2.275) 
2. 3.012 
3. 2.969 
4. 3.096 
5. 3.501 
6. (3.894) 
7. 3.539 
8. 3.054 
9. 2.722 
10. 3.258 
11. 3.443 
12. 3.161


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 28, 2020)

Method: L4E
Cube: Moyu
Goal: Sub-6
Ao12: 6.38
Times: (15.53), 5.57, 6.36, 4.92, 6.84, 7.41, (4.25), 4.57, 10.93, 4.81, 7.36, 5.02
Comments: So sad to have a counting 10  but overall nice to have an average that is actually less than eight seconds lol.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 28, 2020)

*Round 119 Results:*

@Joe Archibald Sub-7 Ao12: 7.93* (0/3)*
@Rafaello Sub-3.5, Ao12: 3.176 *(2/3)*
@Bh13 Sub-6, Ao12: 6.38 *(0/3)
Round 120 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L R' L U' L' U' L' U' L' l' r' b'
2. U B U B L' R U B U'
3. U R' U B L' U B' L l r b u'
4. R U B' U R U' B' U' l' r' u'
5. R' B' L' R' L' U' R' L' l' r' b u
6. R' L' U' R' U L' U' L r' b u
7. U B' R' U L' U R U' l r b u'
8. B U L R L U' L' B l' r'
9. U' R' U' R' U' B R' U B l b u
10. R U R L' B L' B' U' l r b u
11. R L U' R' U' R' U' L' b' u
12. U' R B R B L' R U' r


Round 120 ends on* 4-10-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 6, 2020)

*Round 120 Results:*

No results this week.

*Round 121 Scrambles (they stay the same as R120 because nobody competed): *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L R' L U' L' U' L' U' L' l' r' b'
2. U B U B L' R U B U'
3. U R' U B L' U B' L l r b u'
4. R U B' U R U' B' U' l' r' u'
5. R' B' L' R' L' U' R' L' l' r' b u
6. R' L' U' R' U L' U' L r' b u
7. U B' R' U L' U R U' l r b u'
8. B U L R L U' L' B l' r'
9. U' R' U' R' U' B R' U B l b u
10. R U R L' B L' B' U' l r b u
11. R L U' R' U' R' U' L' b' u
12. U' R B R B L' R U' r


Round 121 ends on* 11-10-2020.*


----------



## Joe Archibald (Oct 8, 2020)

Round 121
Goal: Sub-7
Cube x man bell
Method: L4E
average 6.14
Time List:
1. 7.69 
2. 6.23 
3. 6.43 
4. 5.74 
5. 6.57 
6. 4.08 
7. 6.75 
8. 5.42 
9. 6.06 
10. (8.35) 
11. 6.40 
12. (4.07)
i have been practicing a bit and am getting back into pyraminx


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 10, 2020)

Round 121
Goal: decent i guess 7~
Method: many
Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-10
avg of 12: 6.62

Time List:
1. 7.04
2. 6.52
3. 7.88 
4. 5.75 
5. 6.29
6. 5.45 
7. 4.98 
8. 6.71 
9. 7.69 
10. (8.20) 
11. 7.92 
12. (3.75) 
decent i guess


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 11, 2020)

*Round 121
Goal: *Sub-3.5
*Cube*: X-man Design Bell v2 Magnetic Pyraminx
*Method: *L4E

*Ao12: 3.535 (0/3)*
Time list:
1. 3.618 
2. 3.309 
3. 3.744 
4. 3.593 
5. 3.783 
6. 3.032 
7. 3.687 
8. 3.600 
9. 3.378 
10. (3.795) 
11. 3.609 
12. (2.409) 
Only one sub 3 single, close to goal but worse than my average solves


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 12, 2020)

*Round 121 Results:*

@Joe Archibald Sub-7 Ao12: 6.14 *(1/3)*
@Triangles_are_cubers Sub-7 Ao12: 6.62 *(1/3)*
@Rafaello Sub-3.5 Ao12: 3.535 *(0/3)
Round 122 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L R L U L R B' L l' b'
2. U' L' R U B' R U' L l' b u
3. R B L B' R' U L' B' U' l' r' b' u'
4. R U R' B U R' L U' l r' u
5. U B' U' L' B' U' L R' r' b' u
6. U' L U' R U' R' L R' l r u'
7. U B R L' U' R B L b' u'
8. L B R' U R B' R' L l r' b'
9. B L' U B R' B' U' B' l
10. L' B L B' U L' U B L l' r b
11. B' U R U L' B' U L' r b u'
12. L U' R L' B R' L U l r


Round 122 ends on* 18-10-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 19, 2020)

*Round 122 Results:*

No results this week.

*Round 123 Scrambles (they stay the same as R122 because nobody competed): *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L R L U L R B' L l' b'
2. U' L' R U B' R U' L l' b u
3. R B L B' R' U L' B' U' l' r' b' u'
4. R U R' B U R' L U' l r' u
5. U B' U' L' B' U' L R' r' b' u
6. U' L U' R U' R' L R' l r u'
7. U B R L' U' R B L b' u'
8. L B R' U R B' R' L l r' b'
9. B L' U B R' B' U' B' l
10. L' B L B' U L' U B L l' r b
11. B' U R U L' B' U L' r b u'
12. L U' R L' B R' L U l r


Round 123 ends on* 25-10-2020.*


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

Since there are no submissions since a few weeks, do we continue with this Pyraminx competition?


----------



## Joe Archibald (Oct 19, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Since there are no submissions since a few weeks, do we continue with this Pyraminx competition?


i believe that as long as someone is willing to run the thread there is no reason to stop it as it gives people the option to compete if they want


----------



## Joe Archibald (Oct 19, 2020)

Round 123
Goal: Sub-7
Cube x man bell
Method: L4E
average 5.54
Time List:

i have been practicing quite a lot (sorry i didn't upload last round i forgot)


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 19, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Since there are no submissions since a few weeks, do we continue with this Pyraminx competition?


I think that this competition can be continued. If someone wants to join/comeback/take a break, he can do it at any time. Pyraminx is my main event, so I'll compete every week (except I'm really busy)


----------



## Rafaello (Oct 26, 2020)

*Round 123 Results:*

@Joe Archibald Sub-7 Ao12: 5.54 *(2/3)
Round 124 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. U' L B L U R' L' B' l' r u' 
2. U' L' B U' L R' B R' l r' b u' 
3. B R L' U B' U L U r b u' 
4. R L B' U B U R' U l b u 
5. L' U' L' B' U' L' B' L l' r' 
6. R U B U' L' R U B' R r' 
7. R' L' B U' R' U' B U' r' b' 
8. U L' B R' U' R' B' R' l' r b' u' 
9. L' U' B L' R' L R U' L r u 
10. U' L B R' U B' U' R' L' l' r b u' 
11. U L B' R U L' B' R' U' l r b' u' 
12. U R' U' B' L' R B L' r' b u'


Round 124 ends on* 01-11-2020.*


----------



## Rafaello (Nov 2, 2020)

This week we have same scrambles as previous week, as nobody competed.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Nov 10, 2020)

Round 124
Goal: Sub-7
Cube x man bell
Method: L4E
average 7.37
Time List:
1. 8.18
2. 9.34
3. (4.38)
4. 8.24
5. 7.85
6. 5.72
7. 5.60
8. 9.70
9. 5.45
10. (19.43) 
11. 6.40 
12. (7.86)
Was very inconsistent sorry for not posting last week am busy revising for exams


----------



## Lewis (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm going to start doing this again if this thread's still going. I ended up taking a bit of a break from cubing and my times have slipped so I've got some catching up to do.

*ROUND 124*
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7 (I know I used to be able to do it!)
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx (same one as I used earlier in this thread back in 2018...)

Average: *7.714*
Times: 6.388, 9.501, 5.473, 6.960, 8.447, (10.448+), 8.380, 9.630, 7.407, 7.491, (4.624), 7.459.


----------



## Rafaello (Nov 17, 2020)

As we have some people competing again, current round will end on Sunday, 22 November.
Edit: I'll send results & scrambles in next 12 hours.


----------



## Rafaello (Nov 23, 2020)

*Round 124 Results:*
@Lewis Sub-7 Ao12: 7.714 *(0/3)*
@Joe Archibald Sub-7 Ao12: 7.37 *(0/3)
Round 125 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



Time List:
1. L U L U' L R' U R' L' l b' u'
2. L U' L' R' B U' B' U' l' r b'
3. B R L' U B R L' B' l b' u'
4. L U' L' B R' U' B' U l' r' b u'
5. U L B L' R' U R L' l r b
6. L' B L R L' B R' L R' b u'
7. U R' U' L R U' B' U' l' b' u'
8. U R L' B' R L' R L' B' l u
9. B L' R' L' B' U' L' R' r b
10. R U R B U R L' B L' l' r u
11. R B' U B' U R' L' R U' l' b u
12. R' B' U R' L' B L R' l' b' u


Round 125 ends on* 29-11-2020.*


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2020)

*ROUND 125*
Method: LBL
Goal: Sub-7
Cube: Moyu magnetic Pyraminx

Average: *7.335*
Times: (6.002), 8.945, 7.903, 7.106, 6.638, 9.732, (9.994), 7.413, 6.296, 6.448, 6.432, 6.440.


----------



## Rafaello (Nov 30, 2020)

*Round 125 Results:*
@Lewis Sub-7 Ao12: 7.335 *(0/3)
Round 126 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. B U' B' U L R' L' U' l' r b' u
2. R U R L' R' B U' R' l u
3. B R' L B U' B L U' l' r' b u
4. U' B' U' L' R' B' L' B' L' l' r u'
5. L R' U' B U L U' R' U' l r' u'
6. B' U B' L' R U L' R' r u'
7. B' U' L' B' L' B R' U' r b u'
8. B R' U' B U L U' L' l' b' u
9. L B' U R L U' B' R U' l' r' b'
10. U' R L U' B' R U L' u'
11. B' L B R' U' B L R' l'
12. L R' B' U R B L' R' l' b


Round 126 ends on* 6-12-2020.*


----------



## Joe Archibald (Apr 3, 2021)

Round 124
Goal: Sub-5.5
Cube Gan pyraminx 
Method: L4E (one top first solve) 
average 4.86
Time List:
1. 4.93 B U' B' U L R' L' U' l' r b' u 
2. 3.96 R U R L' R' B U' R' l u 
3. 4.12 B R' L B U' B L U' l' r' b u 
4. 5.33 U' B' U' L' R' B' L' B' L' l' r u' 
5. 5.59 L R' U' B U L U' R' U' l r' u' 
6. 5.07 B' U B' L' R U L' R' r u' 
7. 4.34 B' U' L' B' L' B R' U' r b u' 
8. 4.75 B R' U' B U L U' L' l' b' u 
9. (6.36) L B' U R L U' B' R U' l' r' b' 
10. 4.49 U' R L U' B' R U L' u' 
11. (3.40) B' L B R' U' B L R' l' 
12. 6.02 L R' B' U R B L' R' l' b
I've started practicing pyra again and remembered this thread it probably wont be starting up again but i thought i might as well


----------

